# Matrimonio homosexual



## cuervokbza (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola compañeros foristas !!!

Quizas le parezca un poco desubicado abrir un tema netamente social, en un foro de electronica (y en el mejor )
pero creo que de cerca o de lejos, este tema nos toca a todos...

Me gustaría saber su opinión al respecto, tanto sobre el matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo, como de la adopción de niños por parte de parejas homosexuales...

En mi opinión no me parece mal lo del matrimonio homosexual, desde el punto de vista legal. 

Lo que me parece una total locura es permitir a una pareja homosexual adopte un niño. 
Lo que me llevó a escribir esto fueron cosas que realmente me hicieron enojar, como por ej muchos programas (tanto de TV como de radio) que ahora enarbolan una bandera de libertad e igualdad, acompañado de el discurso pseudo-progre de "¡¡que mentes retrogradas!! y bla bla bla...", cuando en realidad dudo muchísimo que les gustara que sus hijos se codeen con gente homosexual. También he visto que en programas como CQC (el cual miro) a la gente que está en contra de el matrimonio homosexual, las arrinconan con preguntas rápidas y punzantes,no dan tiempo a responder, editan los videos para que queden mal parados, y a los que están a favor del matrimonio gay, les dan todo el tiempo del mundo y los entrevistan como debe ser, con respeto.

El otro día llevaron a una diputada que estaba en contra del matrimonio homosexual, y la rodearon con 4 o 5 personas que le acosaban con preguntas incisivas sin dar siquiera un tiempo para responder... esas cosas me enferman.
Aún así no me gusta que se trate a las personas homosexuales como  animales o enfermos, yo creo que es una elección (equivocada en mi  opinión) pero es una decisión, y la respeto, PERO, cualquiera de  nosotros (si somos realistas) sabemos que un chico que crece con padres  homosexuales, va a ver condicionada (tácitamente) su orientación sexual.


Yo no estoy en contra de la homosexualidad, es una decisión y chau, cada uno hace lo que le parece mejor, pero me parece que la crianza de un chico es un tema DEMASIADO delicado.


Bueno, seguro que los aburrí, pero me parece que es bueno enfriar la cabeza un rato, desconectarla de las influencias externas, y pensar realmente cómo queremos que siga esto..

Espero sus opiniones!


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hace un rato vi CQC en el tema del matrimonio homosexual, realmente no voy a opinar sobre eso porque no me importa, no me influye ni para bien ni mal asi que no me interesa.

Lo que si noté al igual que vos, es que toda la nota estaba tocada para que el matrimonio homosexual se vea bien, y los que están en contra son unos retrogradas e ignorantes bla bla.

Muy mal por cuatro cabezas, creo que antes de andar jodiendo a Tinelli se tendrían que mirar ellos mismos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2010)

estoy en contra con la adopción ,después en lo privado que vivan como quieran ,no me molesta 
pero con los chicos no,
ellos son grandes y que hagan lo que quieran,pero repito con  adoptar no,
y porque no?
porque todo niño quiere una mama y un papa ,niños que no tienen a su mama y solo tienen su papa desean una mama
y  niños con mama y sin papa quieren un papa ,es natural así ,


> cualquiera de nosotros (si somos realistas) sabemos que un chico que crece con padres homosexual es, va a ver condicionada (tácitamente) su orientación sexual.


quizás no quizás si,
saludos
pd;
i mo me importa si se llaman retrogrado  homofobico y toda esa propaganda que  asen y todo ese activísimo a favor de los gay


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 6, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> ... pero con los chicos no,...



Se me viene a la cabeza esta frase:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo

Lastima que no lo consegui en español  (si, soy un enfermo de los Simpsons ).


----------



## DANDY (Jul 6, 2010)

yo opino que los dejemos vivir su vida y que no fastidien a nadie y si quieren igualdad pues que hagan su (*pequeña ciudad con solo personas de su "género"*) donde hagan lo que quieran y no afecten.... no estoy de acuerdo con que quieran adoptar niños... ademas pronto pienso tener hijos y no quisiera que tengan esas inclinaciones por culpa de que para los medios de comunicacion (almenos en mi pais) la homosexualidad sea algo gracioso o algo normal... enserio me incomoda mucho pues los niños ven muchos programas de tv y lo peor es que no se puede hacer nada mas que cambiar de canal...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 6, 2010)

apaguen la tele, hablen con personas reales


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2010)

cuervokbza dijo:


> PERO,* cualquiera de  nosotros (si somos realistas) sabemos* que un chico que crece con padres  homosexuales, va a ver condicionada (tácitamente) su orientación sexual.


 Como que "cualquiera de nosotros sabemos" ?  Eso es algo que se te metió en la cabeza y nunca te tomaste el trabajo de analizarlo.

Para que exista condicionamiento debe existir un adoctrinamiento constante. Tal como pasa cuando los padres son religiosos o padres que decidieron desde el nacimiento que carrera universitaria seguirá su hijo.
Aunque tampoco es regla general, por ejemplo la actriz porno Belladonna es hija de padres mormones .

Si se diera algún tipo de condicionamiento, no seria culpa de la homosexualidad sino de padres tarados.



> Yo no estoy en contra de la homosexualidad, es una decisión y chau, cada uno hace lo que le parece mejor, pero me parece que la crianza de un chico es un tema DEMASIADO delicado.


Claro que es algo delicado! Por eso también habría que prohibir adoptar a las parejas de informáticos y electrónicos. Gente más rara que esa no vas a encontrar! 
La buena o mala crianza no pasa por la orientación sexual, sino por la cantidad de caca que los padres tengan en la cabeza.

En los 90s, hubo un caso que fué noticia. Era el de Mariela Muñoz , un travesti (después se operó) que había adoptado y criado a 17 chicos.
Se le armó quilombo cuando una de las madres que le había dejado el hijo lo denunció a la policía. Pero lo denunció porque le venía exigiendo plata y el trava no le quiso dar más.
De los 17 chicos que crio, ninguno salió homosexual (de un grupo de 17, tranquilamente podria haber alguno) y le dieron no sé cuantos nietos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Si.... tema muy delicado.....

Lo que a mi me gustaría saber mas que la conducta homosexual... seria el origen.. nacen, se hacen o ambos???
no he buscado mucho del tema en realidad como a muchos me da igual... 

a mis hijos yo trato de orientarlos sexualmente pero ellos decidirán su preferencia...

Saludos


----------



## ars (Jul 6, 2010)

Como opinan la mayoría acá es lo mismo que pienso, con sus vidas hagan lo que quieran mientras que no influyan en terceros todo bien( para cualquier cosa pienso asi cada uno es libre) pero que adopten me parece un total disparate.
No se cual sera la causa por la que alguien sea homosexual y no creo que aun se sepa con exactitud, pero creo que puede venir por algún trastorno psicológico o biológico.
Si es algo psicológico creo que es mas que aceptable que no esta equilibrado mentalmente para tener un hijo.
Solo queda decir que no soy creyente ni tampoco tengo base científica para decir porque alguien puede ser homosexual, es lo que creo en base a lo que veo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Si.... tema muy delicado.....
> Lo que a mi me gustaría saber mas que la conducta homosexual... seria el origen.. nacen, se hacen o ambos???
> no he buscado mucho del tema en realidad como a muchos me da igual...
> a mis hijos yo trato de orientarlos sexualmente pero ellos decidirán su preferencia...
> Saludos


La conducta homosexual no es exclusividad del hombre, tambien se da en los animales.
Este es un video donde las estrellas son los Bonobos, los monos mas cercanos al hombre.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR4COtkFUs4
Yo por las dudas no me acerco a ningun Bonobo .

Siempre me acuerdo de un comentario de una tia que fue durante muchos años maestra en pueblos. Al ser pueblos chicos podia conocer a sus familias (mucha gente de campo) y ver a los alumnos crecer. Segun ella: "Todos los que de chiquititos prometian, de grandes cumplieron".
Asi que no me salgan con crianza y el resto. Si a un chico de 6 años se le nota una tendencia homosexual y a sus hermanos no, significa que no tiene nada que ver.


En el mundo occidental, el rechazo de la homosexualidad fue *generado y fomentado* por el judaismo y sus religiones derivadas (cristianismo e islamismo) a consecuencia del listado de "abominaciones" de la Biblia.
Curiosamente, Jehova rechaza la homosexualidad pero recomienda que mate a pedradas a mi hijo si no me obedece (Deuteronomio 21:18) o que si una mujer es violada en el campo hay que matar al violador, pero si es violada en la ciudad hay que matar a los dos (Deuteronomio 22:22)


Si a mi no me gustaria tener un hijo homosexual, es porque *la sociedad* donde lamentablemente vivo va a rechazarlo, y el sufrimiento de el va a ser sufrimiento mio.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

> es porque la sociedad donde lamentablemente vivo va a rechazarlo, y el sufrimiento de el va a ser sufrimiento mio.



Tambien se tiene que considerar que hay de homosexuales a homosexuales... por mi parte conozco a un par de ellos(tanto masculinos como femeninos) y si no me dicen ni me entero... su homosexualidad la hacen muy privada lo que me parece lo mas correcto... 

pd. jeje no se si aplique la homosexualidad a las mujeres pero por etimologia si.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo no me explico por que hay personas que quieren hacer parecer a las parejas homosexuales como algo normal y darles los mismos "derechos" que tienen las parejas heterosexuales...incluyendo la adopción de niños! :enfadado:

Podría escribir un buen rato, pero esto tiene mucho de ético, muchos componentes de intereses pesonales y muchas tendencias derivadas de las creencias religiosas de cada uno...así que no me voy a extender. Lo único que quiero decir, y que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas relaciones son *completamente anormales*, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.

Yo entiendo que hay "parejas" homosexuales que viven juntas con una cierta estabilidad y no me parece mal que se les aplique los mismos beneficios "previsionales" (pensión) que tienen los heterosexuales...y lo mismo podría opinar de las obras sociales y esas cosas (y esto se aplica casados o en concubinato). Pero para eso NO HACE FALTA permitir que se casen y adopten niños como una pareja normal! 

Para los que no estén convencidos de la anormalidad de esta relación, y sin entrar en el terreno religioso, los invito a analizar la evolución, desarrollo y extensión que ha tenido la raza humana derivado de la existencia de parejas heterosexuales....o alguno cree que la raza humana y el planeta Tierra podrían tener hoy la gran cantidad de "habitantes" que tiene si hubiera sido de otra forma? Porque que yo sepa, las "mujeres" no pueden procrear con otras "mujeres" ni los "hombres" con otros "hombres"...

Y yo me pregunto: Si la naturaleza, Dios o en quien crean lo decidió de esa manera, y la evolución funcionó...tenemos nosotros el derecho de alterar esas leyes y/o proponer "alternativas" para cubrir una minoría que no aporta NADA...por decirlo de alguna forma?

 Hummmmm....vamos mal....y vamos terminar peor que con la contaminación del medio ambiente....y el proximo paso a reconocerlos es que la homosexualidad sea obligatoria 

Que la fuerza los acompañe...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

> homosexualidad sea obligatoria



Control de natalidad??? 

Naaaaa... mejor usar preservativos....


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> estoy en contra con la adopción ,después en lo  privado que vivan como quieran ,no me molesta
> pero con los chicos no,
> ellos son grandes y que hagan lo que quieran,pero repito con  adoptar  no,
> y porque no?
> ...





una forma de intentar analizar esto es sacandose lso  prejuicios de la cabeza y concepts y preconceptos.
cosa imposible.

yo  les dare mi opinion, mis opiniones. comienzo con la 2 por que la 1 es  lo que puso tsunami .

2 -- no conozco mucho de los homosexuales, se que  hay gente que se vende en la calle y se que hay quienes tienen una vida  muy pulcra y decente .

3 -- se que para cualquier niño lo  importante es tener una familia que lo ame y respalde.

4 -- se  que para cualquier niño que vive en una sociedad es muy importante no  sentirse discriminado, no sentirse que es una oveja negra, el ser  humano, los niños mismos y los adultos son algunos una mierdita, he  escuchado como en el colegio tratan muy mal niños chicos a algun  compañero /a por que lso papas son:
pobres
de un pais limitrofe
de  distinto color
etc.

5 -- algo que note siempre es que cuando  un grupo humano ha estado segregado por mucho tiempo y de golpe siente  que puede abrirse, que puede "pedir" cosas se van al carajo...
en  este punto quiero ser puntual, hace poco eran mal vistos , ahora que la  cosa esta mas abierta quieren que les den un hijo ?? 
un hijo es tu hijo si lo tenes , si no no .
el  concepto de "adopcion" no es digamos lo 100% normal, es una solucion a  un o o varios problemas , un concepto muy bueno e inteligente eso si.

6  -- yo difiero con eduardo en parte, si , es correcto que el  adoctrinamiento hace a la educacion, pero el ver como habitual 2 hombres  como papa y mama , no se , no es un tema para experimentar, el niño ve y  toma como ejemplo ya en lo de las matematicas se ve que el ser humano  es muy pero muy complejo algo impredecible.
hay parejas (hombre y  mujer) que mejor tenerlas lejos, gente de mierda , y no dudo que hay   parejas homo que son gente de 10.
pero .............acaso no hay  muchisimas parejas (hombre y mujer) que quieren adoptar ??
si me  decis que hubo una gran mortandad de mujeres y esta lleno de niños que  quieren ser adoptados, bueno, pase .
pero no es el caso.

7 --  veo un mundo en el cual hoy dia esta lleno de niños en la calle , niños  con MAMA y PAPA de sangre, y que los mandan a por dinero, vino o  drogas.......y no se , de verdad.

8 -- si fuese yo homosexual  quisiera ser feliz, quisiera tener el trabajo yla $$ para no  prostituirme .
quisiera tener una pareja para no sentirme solo y para  no estar ofreciendo el culo por internet (el otro dia cai de casuaidad  en unas paginas que  ) .
pero trataria de vivir mi vida tranquilo, discreto.
no  se ...........me parece una exageracion el salir a la calle a hacer  quilombo y pedir lo que la naturaleza NO ME DA .

9 -- algo  parecido pasa  con el matrimonio.
el matrimonio es algo que tiene que  ver con la religion, es cultural.
si unos homosexuales quieren casarse solo estan PROVOCANDO a las iglesias, jodiendo .
nada mas.
yo no estoy muy amigo de la iglesia , pero si unos tips hacen algo que se llama iglesia y matrimonio , ellos ponen las reglas, quien quiere casarse bajo esa iglesia lo hace por que quiere, por que le parece razonable, por que le gusta esa cultura, .....
si para la iglesia xxx el matrimonio es hombre + mujer entonces es asi.
si 2 homosexuales quieren casarse que busquen una religion que se los acepte, sino es que solo quieren hacerse los rebeldes o provocadores.
si no les gusta la forma de pensar de la iglesia........por que quieren casarse ? que es una cosa de esa iglesia ???

yo me puedo meter en la pileta de mi casa en bolas, pero no por eso ire a la pileta deel club de mi barrio a querer que me dejen entrar a su pileta en bolas.
si hay un club en el cual solo te dejan entrar vestido de verde y a mi no me gusta NO VOY Y LISTO, no hago un berrinche para que me dejen entrar vestido de otro color.


ellos quieren que los respeten pero NO respetan ellos reglas que tienen mucho tiempo o formas de pensar de los demas.
*NO veo por que toda a sociedad deba modificarse en funcion de ellos, asi , de golpe pasaron de pedir que sean aceptados a pedir que todos , la mayoria humana cambien en funcion de ellos.* 

cuantas parejas de hombre y mujer hoy dia viven juntas y no se casan ?? 
cuantas mujeres quisieran casarse pero no encuentran pareja .......y ??
la sociedad no por eso debe proveerles las cosas que desean sol opor que no las consiguen o por que no son para ellas.



saben que veo de lo que estoy analizando ??
que hay homosexuales que se quedaron con las ganas, *hay mucha frustracion *,  el deseo de tener lo que NO TIENEN , pero es asi, es cosa de la naturaleza, no de la sociedad, y lo ambicionan:
casarse , tener hijos, resaltar, hacer escandalo al pedo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Naaaaa... mejor usar preservativos....



  
Bueno...cada quien hace con su *ANODO *lo que le parece...pero yo no me anoto!


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno...cada quien hace con su *ANODO *lo que le parece...pero yo no me anoto!



La fuerza este contigo...

Primera y unico comentario que hare en este tema...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 6, 2010)

cual es la diferencia entre un matrimonio homosexual y uno heterosexual? la diferencia está en la 'cosa' que le da a la gente imaginar lo que pasa puertas adentro o ver a dos personas del mismo sexo tomada de la mano o besandose mientras camina por el parque. No es las conductas no son más desubicadas que las que puede tener una pareja heterosexual... así que dejense de joder y den los mismos derechos. Además, eso de la adopción es algo que nadie tiene bien en cuenta... para adoptar una persona soltera puede adoptar (así está en la Ley Argentina) pero si dos personas en común quieren adoptar, estas dos personas deben estar casadas... así que eso de la adopción no es fundamento para impedirlo... creo que está bien eso de que todas las personas sin importar su género pueda unirse civilmente (porque habrá que esperar a que la iglesia católica, la iglesia a la que nuestra constitución se afilió y buena plata nos cuesta, acepte a las parejas homosexuales porque está flojo el pique).

Hay algunas peliculas que reflejan un buen punto de vista... uno es la jaula de las locas, la otra es más que un hombre (con Daddy Brieba) y hace unas semanas vi una película chilena muy buena.

Uno puede criarse en una familia heterosexual pero puede gustarle la j@p! en el caso de un hombre y la c@chufl374 en el caso de una mujer pero eso no tiene nada ver porque si uno se cria en una familia homosexual puede pasar lo mismo, como puede no pasar... así que dejense de joder... dejen a la gente vivir en paz...

Una cosa que me dijo un amigo (puto, si así quieren llamarlo)... "ves?, te hacías puto y te evitabas todos estos problemas que te traen las conchas" "además, si andas con un tipo, cuando se pudre todo te cagas a trompadas y cada uno a lo suyo como si nada".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

Adelante con su casamiento civil.
Que compartan obra social , jubilación , pensión . . .  que se hereden , todo bien. Que sean felices en pareja !

Pero no aceptaría para nada y de ninguna manera la adopción de niños. Si los tuvieron propios , Ok , son de ellos con algún tercero. Pero no a la adopción.

Hay un 7 % de homosexuales hombres y un 6 % de mujeres. En el caso de los hombres es bastante notable el padre ausente y la excesiva madre , como disparador supongo. En el caso de las mujeres , lo desconozco.

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> cual es la diferencia entre un matrimonio homosexual y uno heterosexual? la diferencia está en la 'cosa' que le da a la gente imaginar lo que pasa puertas adentro o ver a.



no es asi.
"la cosa " que pasa pasa igual estes casado o no .
y nadie jode hoy dia a 2 homosexuales, y nadie se preocupa que hacen en su casa.
ya puse mas arriba y con ejemplos que EL CASAMIENTO es una cosa cultural que hizo cierta gente , si no les gusta esa cultura (religion) entonces que no se metan.
NO existe un matrimonio homosexual, por que las instituciones que hacen los matrimonios no casan homosexuales.

y lso homosexuales deberian preocuparse en tratar de ser felices y aprovechar las cosas que hoy pueden hacer en vez de estar siempre pidiendo "algo mas" y jodiendo solo por que algunso viven frustrados o les encanta confrontar.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo no me explico por que hay personas que quieren hacer parecer a las parejas homosexuales como algo normal y darles los mismos "derechos" que tienen las parejas heterosexuales...incluyendo la adopción de niños! :enfadado:
> 
> Podría escribir un buen rato, pero esto tiene mucho de ético, muchos componentes de intereses pesonales y muchas tendencias derivadas de las creencias religiosas de cada uno...así que no me voy a extender. Lo único que quiero decir, y que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas relaciones son *completamente anormales*, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.
> 
> ...



Mas claro el agua .

Aquí en españa tenemos el nuevo invento inventoso del gobierno que nos toca,,,el de Zapatero.(Da igual que gobierno esté, son todos iguale)........politica aparte.

El fabuloso invento no es otro que el ministerio de igualdad.

No me quiero extender porque está todo dicho, pero este ministerio no hace otra cosa que hacer propaganda electoral de ser un ejemplo de civismo, socialmente ejemplar y el primero que dice lo que piensa, que en definitiva es lo que piensa la mayoria...............ZAS.........te tachan de todo lo habido y por haber.

Como dijo fernandob hace poco;

La única forma de mejorar es empezar reconociendo que uno está enfermo.

Saludos.


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo no me explico por que hay personas que quieren hacer parecer a las parejas homosexuales como algo normal y darles los mismos "derechos" que tienen las parejas heterosexuales...incluyendo la adopción de niños! :enfadado:
> 
> Podría escribir un buen rato, pero esto tiene mucho de ético, muchos componentes de intereses pesonales y muchas tendencias derivadas de las creencias religiosas de cada uno...así que no me voy a extender. Lo único que quiero decir, y que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas relaciones son *completamente anormales*, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.
> 
> ...



Totalmente de Acuerdo con ezavalla!

Bueno Que la Fuerza nos Acompañe en ese Futuro Lejano o quien sabe

HADES


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Adelante con su casamiento civil.*
> Que compartan obra social , jubilación , pensión . . .  que se hereden , todo bien. Que sean felices en pareja !
> Pero no aceptaría para nada y de ninguna manera la adopción de niños. Si los tuvieron propios , Ok , son de ellos con algún tercero. Pero no a la adopción.



Es que ahí está el problema! Si los dejás que se casen civilmente (que es lo que vale para la ley) ya no podés impedirles que adopten...a menos que cambiés la ley o los jueces y/o asistentes sociales se "opongan"...pero eso sería discriminación y van a venir los imbéciles del INADI a armar bardo para que eso no suceda...y quedás en un callejón sin salida.

Si se les quiere dar beneficios previsionales y sociales, todo OK. Nada cuesta legislar para que eso suceda...pero el casamiento no es el camino a seguir para otorgarles esas cosas.



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> "ves?,*te hacías puto*y *te evitabas todos estos problemas que te traen las conchas*"



  
De no ser por las enfermedades venéreas, no veo cual es el "problema" a evitar...



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> "además, *si andas con un tipo, cuando se pudre todo te cagas a trompadas* y cada uno a lo suyo como si nada".



  
<ironia>
Naaaaa!!!!.....como se van a agarrar a trompadas? Y si se les quiebran las uñas? pss:
</ironia>

Creo que es mejor ubicarse un poco antes que intentar justificar algo por el lado equivocado...


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 6, 2010)

jajaja bastante nazi la gente de este foro, que la gente sea libre de elegir su vida, eso de hacer una comunidad de solo gays no tiene porque ser, si se fijan un poco los griegos que crearon el Estado en el que ustedes viven eran gays, Alejandro magno también, etc. ahora yo digo, es preferible poner un nene en una familia con un padre alcohólico y una madre totalmente sumisa? o es conveniente poner a ese mismo nene en una familia de homosexuales en donde les den todo su amo? no digo que todas las parejas gays sean amorosas ni que todas la heterosexuales sean malas, pero antes de hablar por hablar piensen un momento que no importa su orientación sexual, su raza, su ideología, todas las personas son libres de hacer lo que quieran mientras no molesten a nadie.


----------



## DANDY (Jul 6, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si unos homosexuales quieren casarse solo estan PROVOCANDO a las  iglesias, jodiendo .
> nada mas.
> .



Totalmente de acuerdo...


----------



## Nimer (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo no me pongo ninguna bandera, ni de un lado, ni del otro.
Pero mi opinión, es que con este asunto, se puede ver muchísima gente que si le preguntás lo que piensan, repiten lo que escucharon de algún otro boludo. Y eso corre para los dos bandos.
No tengo ganas de explayarme sobre el tema, porque la verdad, no se logra nada más que diferir entre nosotros y prestarse incluso a dar a entender cosas que no son así. Ya que la gente, es fanática de catalogar y etiquetar personas.

Pero aún así, digo que si bien los putos no me caen bien, porque simplemente me generan cierta incomodidad al verlos (tal vez por falta de costumbre), creo que con respecto a la adopción, la gente piensa que si hay dos putos, se les entrega un hijo. Lo cual es una estupidez, ya que siendo una pareja heterosexual, adoptar, es algo muy complicado.
Antes yo creía lo mismo que varios acá arriba.. Si un pibe tiene dos padres hombres, entonces ese pibe sale puto... Pero entonces, esos dos padres, de dónde salieron? Si esto fuera tan exacto como 2+2=4, entonces no existirían los putos!
Hablando de lo que quiere un chico.. Que quiere un papá y una mamá.. Eso es lo que quiere un chico que nació con un papá y una mamá.. Hablaron con un chico que tiene dos papás? Y no.. porque no existen.. 
Me parece que limitar la adopción a heterosexuales (que pasan por una prueba de "testeo" para ver si son aptos o no para adoptar), es limitar también la oportunidad a los chicos de tener una vida como los demás. Dirán, "Los demás no tienen dos papás", pero los demás tienen donde dormir, donde desayunar todos los días, quien les compra ropa, quien les da la oportunidad de estudiar y llevar una vida adelante. Ese chico, tiene que salir puto porque tiene dos padres homosexuales? Me parece que ese alguien, tiene en base a ese par de putos la oportunidad de tener una vida que quizás no iba a conseguir. Por supuesto que ese mismo alguien, podía conseguirlo por medio de dos padres heterosexuales que lo adopten pero, y si no?
Y que al pibe en el colegio lo discriminen.. Lo pensaron? Más vale que lo pensaron.. "ANDÁ SI TUS PADRES SON PUTOS!!", uh.. Pobre chico.
Vamos.. Usen un poco el cerebro, y piensen en la primario de cada uno de ustedes... Había algún chico que era de padres homosexuales? No, no había. Y no había nadie a quien lo cargaban?
A los chicos los cargan por negro, por gordo, por feo, por petizo, por alto, por extranjero, por orejón, por narigón, y si no hay nada con que cargar, te inventan alguna cosa.
A muchos de ustedes los habrán cargado en el primario, o en el secundario. Eso los traumó para toda la vida? Ahora ustedes no trabajan y tienen una vida? O se levantan todos los días y lloran 2 horas antes del desayuno recordando que les decían panzón, gordo feo, o algún otro invento?....
*.. El pibe, lo que necesita, es alguien que lo quiera...*
Entre tener dos padres heterosexuales, quizás separados, quizás juntos, y que no te den bola en tus estudios, o en tus juntas, o en tu formación general de la vida, o entre tener dos padres que pelearon para adoptarte y, juntos o no, estén apoyándote toda tu vida, porque te quieren, me parece que el pibe, hijo de putos o no, quiere el segundo caso.
Cuantos chicos nacen sin querer, y presentan un problema enorme en "LA FAMILIA"? Cuantos son los que los padres dicen "Tengamos un hijo"?

Muchachos, me parece egoísta pensar en como puede verse que dos putos tengan un hijo, y no pensar en el hijo en sí. Pero hablo de PENSAR! No de conjeturar cosas que no saben.
Un chico que tiene padre y no tiene madre, querrá una madre.. Pero no puede vivir así?
Un chico que tiene madre, y no tiene padre, querrá un padre.. Pero no puede vivir así?
Quién conoce amigos, o vive en carne propia, el caso de que tenga uno sólo de los padres? Los ven que no pueden hacer su vida sin esa figura faltante?
En el caso de un hijo de homosexuales, le falta una, pero tiene otra que querrá suplantarlo. Creo que se le va a hacer incluso más fácil que si no tuviera nada.

Al final, me explayé más de lo que pretendía.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que ahí está el problema! Si los dejás que se casen civilmente (que es lo que vale para la ley) ya no podés impedirles que adopten...a menos que cambiés la ley o los jueces y/o asistentes sociales se "opongan"...pero eso sería discriminación y van a venir los imbéciles del INADI a armar bardo para que eso no suceda...y quedás en un callejón sin salida.
> 
> Si se les quiere dar beneficios previsionales y sociales, todo OK. Nada cuesta legislar para que eso suceda...pero el casamiento no es el camino a seguir para otorgarles esas cosas.


 

No se bien como sería la cuestión Ezavalla , no te olvides que la ley de adopción permite la adopción por parte de *SOLTEROS* , así que ya la tendrían permitida aún antes de casarse 

Saludos !


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

no voya discutir las posiciones de los demas, ya que los argumentos que usan SON VALIDOS.

y eso es intrigante:
como es que mis argumentos en contra me parecen validos y a suvez argumentos de quienes estan a favor tambien ???

es un tema para pensarlo, y es que el ser humano no es una ecuacion matematicas, hay tantos comportamientos como personas hay. 



nazis: vi por ahi un comentario acerca de que somos eso, es interesante y no es para pasar por alto. de nuevo dejemos de lado la parte pasional de uno y encaremso el tema :
nazis, discriminacion, violencia, .. como viene ?? existe ??
si.
y en general es de las mayorias exaltadas contra las minorias.
a que voy ?? 
si yo fuese homosexual hoy dia me enojaria este revuelto , saben por que ??
por que si trabajo sea homo o hetero VIVIRIA BIEN Y TRANQUILO.
si quiero relacionarme hoy dia hay lugares, muchos para relacionarme y nadie me jode , VIVIRIA BIEN Y TRANQUILO.

ahora si un grupito se pone a hacer lio, por que quieren publicidad, o hacerse las locas, o terminar con tinelli o dar la nota solo van a despertar (quizas) la bronca y el rechazo de la mayoria.
justo ahora que la mayoria en general lso aceptaba o por lo menso estaba acostumbrada y no les jodia.

dejemso de lado lo personal.
siempre que hay en paises odios raciales es por que la mayoria se la agarra con  la minoria, me parece muy estupido y poco inteligente el querer acelerar cosas cuando se es minoria.
no me estoy refiriendo a que como soy mayoria se hace lo que yo quiero, me estoy refiriendo a que (ya lo puese antes) vivimos aca, con las leyes de aca.
aca las leyes dicen que no puedo robar, ni matar, ni violar, ni determinadas cosas, tambien hay leyes en grupos, si quiero entrar a untemplo judio a bañarme en esa piletita que tienen que es sagrada no me van a dejar.
NO ES MIO .

si un grupo siente que necesita algo deben unirse y crear ese algo , ellos, no pretender que una sociedad armada se modifique por ellos.
eso es provocacion, y LA MAYORIA es millones de personas, hay gente tolerante y hay locos muy cerrados.

repito, a mi me parece poco inteligente lo que hacen, se estan perjudicando.
ademas, ellos mismos saben que no todos lso homosexuales son personas prudentes y discretas, 
a que voy ?? 
que si les dan el tema de la adopcion bastara un caso de una pareja de homosexuales que abuse de un chico o haya un problema (incluso inventado por la mayoria (me explico ))  para que se arme un lio grande , de acusaciones y queden muy mal.

poco inteligente, me parece lo que esta ocurriendo , muy mediatico, muy de "locas que necesitan atencion" .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo creo que si se está confundiendo los términos....

En mi opinión en la homosexualidad no necesariamente tiene que estar involucrado el acto sexual, no necesariamente es entre dos hombres, y tampoco tienen que ser psicópatas...

En la homosexualidad también esta involucrada la relación sentimental... por lo que no le pongo ninguna traba si hay gente que quiere amar a otra de su mismo sexo...

me pregunto porque vemos como algo espantoso el que los hombres sean homosexuales y no opinamos lo mismo de las lesbianas?....

ojo que lo trato de ver objetivamente... no que mis preferencias sean "anormales" y tampoco me asusta hablar del tema....


----------



## RBO (Jul 6, 2010)

No me parece el lugar adecuado para discutir este tema, pero si queréis mi opinión, no me parece mal ninguna de las dos opciones -matrimonio y adopción-. Me baso en que como persona que ama la ciencia, no existe -que yo sepa- ningún estudio serio que demuestre que los hijos de homosexuales tengan problemas mentales o de otra índole. Se que es difícil para algunas personas apartar estereotipos y perjuicios, pero deberían analizar el tema con la misma laboriosidad y ciencia con la que analizan un circuito. El debate es sano, pero los comentarios de algunos foreros distan mucho de la objetividad que se presupone a los hombres de ciencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> jajaja bastante nazi la gente de este foro




Y no es nada, espera dentro de unos años y vas a ver lo que va ser (no solo aca sino en todos los foros latinoamericanos)


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Yo no me explico por que hay personas que quieren hacer parecer a las parejas homosexuales como algo normal y darles los mismos "derechos" que tienen las parejas heterosexuales...incluyendo la adopción de niños! :enfadado:


Ese "horror" se origina en la creencia que padres homosexuales convertiran al chico en homosexual y que al haber tantos se contagiaran nuestros hijos y se destruira la sociedad. Prejuicio infantil y sin fundamento .



> Lo único que quiero decir, y que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas relaciones son *completamente anormales*, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.


El concepto de "normalidad" en lo sexual lo determinan los prejuicios religiosos, que son flexibles y variables segun tiempo y lugar. Y en cuanto a su "autoridad", basta un repaso de la historia.

Me vino a la mente los "Castrati". Habiendo prohibido la iglesia que las mujeres cantaran en los coros, comenzo a recurrir a hombres castrados.
Obviamente, eran castrados de chicos para que conserven la voz aguda, y lo considero "normal" hasta principios del siglo XX.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Ese "horror" se origina en la creencia que padres homosexuales convertiran al chico en homosexual y que al haber tantos se contagiaran nuestros hijos y se destruira la sociedad. Prejuicio infantil y sin fundamento .
> 
> El concepto de "normalidad" en lo sexual lo determinan los prejuicios religiosos, que son flexibles y variables segun tiempo y lugar. Y en cuanto a su "autoridad", basta un repaso de la historia.



Eduardo:
No sirve tomar de mi comentario solo la parte que te interesa para justificar tu "oposición" a la doctrina de la iglesia, que creo que es conocida ya por todos. Es más, he dejado a la iglesia completamente fuera de este comentario, así que no sé a que viene tus comentarios que he citado arriba.

Si tenés algo que contradiga por completo lo que he expuesto y la forma en la que lo he hecho, estoy dispuesto a escucharlo y aceptarlo. Pero esas exposiciones basadas en "lo que vos crees que yo creo y digo en forma oculta", me parecen completamente carentes de valor alguno...


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 6, 2010)

Habiendo leìdo todas las opiniones, estoy de acuerdo con muchas y en desacuerdo con otras.
Soy partidario de que se legalice el matrimonio, pero tengo mis dudas con respecto a la adopciòn.
Con respecto a que es natural, o que generò la naturaleza, los homosexuales son un producto màs de la naturaleza, creo.....
Que lo correcto es tener padres heterosexuales, mmmmm. no se.
Todos los hijos homosexuales nacieron de padres heteros..............
Que es lo que esta bien y lo que està mal, mmmmmm....... es cultural, como dice Eduardo.
Acà esta mal visto (o bien, depende de quien ), condenado por las leyes y la religiòn de turno, el hecho de tener mas de una mujer......... en medio oriente no. Quien tiene la verdad ?
Decia que la adopciòn me da que pensar, pero.... por otro lado si es para sacar chicos de la calle, golpeados, en la miseria, prostituidos de prepo, etc. no se.....
Que la sociedad se deberìa de ocupar de estos chicos, seeeee, pero..... se ocupa ?
El mundo real es muy distinto del ideal, y a veces las soluciones son de compromiso, pero.... me quedan dudas...
Es un tema complicado, en donde se requiere muchos conocimientos de lo social, de lo psicologico, en donde nosotros, la gran mayorìa, con formaciòn tècnica y casi ninguna en estas ciencias, estamos muy mal preparados para opinar.......
Sds.


----------



## Franco_80 (Jul 6, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> jajaja bastante nazi la gente de este foro...


 

La verdad que del tema de los homosexuales no tengo ni idea de que es lo que está bien o mal. 
Lo que si me molesta son los insultos y descalificaciones gratuitos y fáciles de algunas personas.
Últimamente a las personas que tienen opiniones distintas a las que, por ejemplo, tiende a inculcar la televisión, son tildadas rapidamente de nazis, fachos , golpista o lo que sea.

Me parece que en todo debate, siempre tiene que existir el respeto ante todo, y no pretender que todos pensemos de la misma forma, y al que piense diferente no insultarlo o descalificarlo.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 6, 2010)

amigo franco lo de nazi no fue dicho con intención de ofender a  nadie.
por otro lado comparto lo dicho por eduardo de que lo "normal" esta regido por la iglesia, quieran o no, lo reconozcan o no, se me viene el caso de el genio Davincci condenado por ser homosexual y hasta casi ejecutado, pero antes de que existiera el cristianismo era de buena suerte acostarse con un hombre antes de una batalla, que casualidad no?  y ehbressan tiene razón, si de matrimonios hetero salen chicos gay porque de matrimonios gay no pueden salir chicos hetero?se demostró que todo animal que esta encerrado tiene tendencia a la homosexualidad, si bien nosotros no vivimos entre barrotes estamos presos de un sistema, y como animales que somos tenemos esa tendencia, por mas que lo admitan o no.
me opongo a lo dicho por ezavalla por lo mismo de antes, que es normal y que no es normal?  esta sociedad es normal? vos(con todo respeto) sos normal? eso es algo para charlar, lo que para mi es normal, quizás para vos no lo sea y viceversa.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

> Es un tema complicado, en donde se requiere muchos conocimientos de lo social, de lo psicologico, en donde nosotros, la gran mayorìa, con formaciòn tècnica y casi ninguna en estas ciencias, estamos muy mal preparados para opinar.......



Si creo que es un tema muy complicado.... es cierto que muchos no tenemos conocimientos suficientes sobre el tema...
pero no se me hace prudente que otros nos digan que esta bien o que esta mal (hablando de psicologos, autoridades eclesiasticas, gobierno)  cada uno debería de formarse su opinion y para eso deberiamos conocer las de los demas... no???
ese a sido el mayor problema de cualquier sociedad en cualquier epoca...
creo yo!!!


----------



## rash (Jul 6, 2010)

yo comparto lo escrito por  Ezavalla... ok...

claro está que hay que ver el tema desde dos  puntos de vistas muuuuuuyyyyy diferenciados:
1º .... en la sociedad que las personas hemos creado, pues bajo mi punto de vista, si entiendo a las personas que están de acuerdo con que los homosexuales tengan legalmente las competencias para adoptar niños y criarlos,... aunque yo no estoy de acuerdo.. pero siguiendo los criterios sociales que marcan los políticos, la religión, los intereses..... pues es respetable....      

2º desde el punto de vista de la naturaleza, no nos olvidemos de ella, es totalmente anormal, y pienso que va en contra de los principios que rigen la vida biológica.... y mal vamos si siempre intentamos ir en contra de la madre naturaleza, como es normal en el ser humano, pues nos creemos el centro del universo...   

el macho y la hembra.... el macho sale a buscar comida por una constitución física más poderosa y la hembra cuida las crías.... creó que así comenzamos no? y así nos lo dictó la naturaleza... pero por lo visto este punto de vista es el que menos importa en la opinión general...

saludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 6, 2010)

A la pelotita, alta discusion se formo aca.

Les recomiendo a varios que vean la pelicula el "Hombre Bicentenario", diriamos que de alguna forma esta mas relacionado con la electronica. 

Ya que estamos hablando de anormalidades, ¿no les parece anormal que ciertos hombres y mujeres de religion no puedan casarse, tener hijos y una vida normal, en vez de estar "casados" con el barba?

Tambien va en contra de la naturaleza humana, y sin embargo, nunca se cuestiona eso.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

sabes que siempre la agarro empezada o la dejo luegode un rato a esa (el hombre bicentenario) , tambien a esa de el mismo tipo que sueña que esta en un dibujo o algo asi, creo que se le murio la esposa,. pintan buenisimas pero siempre las agarro sin tiempo.

lo que opinan ezevalla y eduardo son 2 extremos me parece:
ezevalla tiene razon cuando dice anormal, si consideramso que lo normal es "lo normal".
una persona con tetas y cachufleta (asi decia mi nena de chiquita ) es una MUJER.
una persona con pitito es UN HOMBRE.
es innegable que la homosexualidad es anormal, si normal es que un ser humano nazca con vision entonces un ciego es anormal.
si lo normal es nacer con 2 piernas funcionales entonces nacer o quedar sin miembros motrices es anormal.
que la sociedad civilizada tiene que ser compasiva y tolerar y dar una mano a la gente que nace con un problema estoy 100 % de acuerdo .
que la sociedad no tiene que ser nazi, o tener comportamients oscurantistas (medioevo) tambien estoy de acuerdo.

el tema es que el ser humano es muy complejo, me dicen que hay padres naturales que son una KK ..........y si, es asi.

yo por eso muchas veces pense que NOquisiera ser JUEZ como trabajo ni nada, no es facil juzgar, me refiero a juzgar de vrdad, una cosa es hablar aca o en otro lado y listo , pero otra tener la desicion final.

yo ya puse que en este caso se les va la mano y estan pidiendo algo que se pasa de mambo, algo que viola lso derechos de los demas.
si a mi NO ME GUSTA LA IGLESIA no entro y listo.
entiendo lo que dice eduardo y otros: que hay tantas cosas mal en nuestra sociedad, tantas cosas torcidas, incluso hay padres naturales que son un desastre.........pero , con ese concepto que ?? 
hacemos cualquiera ?? 
si me dijesen que existe un sistema social hoy dia BUENO Y ACEITADO que controla y verifica correctamente el tema de las adopciones ......bueno, vaya y pase,UNQUE en verdad no deberia ser necesario el "permitir adoptar a homosexuales" , sino quedeberian permitir adoptar a cualquiera que sea apto.

yo cuando algo funciona a duras penas como nuestro sistema no me pongo encima a hacer experimentos .

ademas.........es .....tan complejo......que tipos cirqueros e incha pelotas.......cuanta s veces dije lo tramposo que es el ser humano .
 es esto todo un circo mediatico.
si quisierany con $$ o con voluntad podrian hacer lo que quisieran, :
2 homo hombres + 2 homo mujeres y tenes 2 matrimonios, la iglesia los casa:
hombre + mujer ............hombre + mujer.
tienen lso papeles y van y adoptan.

como hizo el chocolatero ?? (los argentinos entienden ) , no fue que con $$ alquilo un vientre y asi tuvo un hijo propio ???? 

es ......un verdadero caos nuestra sociedad.
y la gente 
y en ese caos infinito cada uno ve argumentos reales para un lado y para el otro .
seguro que hay homo que serian muy buenos padres, y hetero que mejor meterlso presos .

suerte que no soy juez.
suerte que no soy huerfano .


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 6, 2010)

la verdad muy buen punto de vista fernando


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Ya dijo la iglesia que esto del matrimonio gay es una mariconada. Y si se quieren casar y ellos no pueden impedirlo, entonces se van a oponer a que se divorcien después.

Dejando de lado la pavada, la cosa pasa (como suele suceder) por otro lado...
Veamos: ¿Una pareja es legalmente menos que otra por la inclinación sexual que elige/le toca en suerte?
Hoy por hoy, si uno de los integrantes de una pareja homosexual queda en coma y necesita que alguien firme "loquesea", su _significant other_ no puede hacerlo. Lo deberá hacer uno de los padres, algún hermano o la tía Clotilde, gente a la que quizá no vio en 20 años y con la que puede no tener relación, o que lo rechacen por su inclinación sexual, pero el tipo que lo cuidó cuando estuvo enfermo durante los últimos 5, 10, 20 o 50 años... no.
Y si muere la herencia va para la tía Clotilde y no para el que vive en su casa y tiene la llave desde hace vaya uno a saber cuánto tiempo. Y de la obra social ni hablar y de la pensión tampoco y de...

Son parejas de segunda. 
Tienen derecho a ser tan de primera como la pareja mía, tuya o la de cualquier otro "normal". Supongamos que se les permitiera casarse, pero se les prohibiera la adopción. Entonces ¿nadie se opondría?. Lo dudo.
Digamos que en lugar de "matrimonio" se le dijera de otra forma, pero se les dieran todos (todos, todos, ¿eh?) los derechos de los heteros que se casan. ¿Nadie se opondría?

De nuevo sale la afirmación: Son parejas de segunda. Se asume que deben serlo y no deberían poder hacer lo mismo que una de primera. De ahí parte la discusión, de mantenerlos como de segunda.

Metamos a la adopción en la cuenta. El problema es que gays crean gays... Ok.
Como ya alguien mencionó, los gays son hijos de parejas heterosexuales ("de primera" según quién lo mire), con todos los papeles y casados ante la ley o el dios que corresponda. Primer punto a favor de que la homosexualidad no es hereditaria. No se aprende a ser gay.
Por otro lado, la casuística está llena de ejemplos de adopciones de chicos por parte de parejas heteros que al crecer resultaron gays. De adopciones gays hay pocos (o muy pocos) casos de los que podamos hablar como para decir que estadísticamente resulten distintos números. No digo que haya que experimentar con los chicos "a ver qué pasa", sino que algunos de los hechos que están tan "probados, sentados y seguros" no lo son tanto... Más a favor de no hablar sobre la adopción.

Pero... hablemos, que total es gratis. Al pobre chico le van a decir que sus papás son gays... Mejor que le digan que sus papás no existen. Que lo abandonaron o que se murieron y que nadie lo quiere. Eso es infinitamente mejor ¿no?.
Y que todos/as los/as que se llenan la boca con que "esas abominaciones no pueden adoptar" se anoten en la lista de espera para las adopciones... ¿Cuántos de esos están dispuestos (efectivamente dispuestos) a adoptar a uno de estos chicos? Aunque sea para "salvarlos" de esos seres aberrantes.
El que vote por la prohibición, primero que se anote en la lista de espera para adoptar. Recién después que discuta algo. "Yo no voy a hacer nada por ellos, pero que no lo haga este otro".
Estamos en el caso del perro del ortelano... Costumbres argentinas de decir...

Ahora bien, todo el mundo se escandaliza de que dos hombres casados adopten a un chico porque lo podrían hacer gay. ¿Y si adoptaran una nena? ¿Harían que le gustaran los hombres? Epa... eso no suena tan raro... ¿Y si fueran dos mujeres legalmente casadas las que adoptan un chico?

¿Deberíamos prohibir también los casamientos interraciales?. Si un blanco se quisiera casar con una negra y adoptar un chico... No... eso está bien, el amor que puedan darle no tiene raza: Tiene sexo.
No hay que discriminar por el color de la piel, sólo por la inclinación sexual. 

El próximo paso debería ser quitarles el voto. No puede ser que tengan el mismo derecho que yo: Al presidente habría que elegirlo entre nosotros, los "normales". Y dentro de los "normales" los hay de tez más clara y otros de tez más oscura. A los "negritos" tampoco hay que dejarlos votar.
Y hay "zurditos". Esos tampoco deberían votar, porque no votan "como debe ser".
Y los hay ateos. Esos tampoco deberían votar...
Sé que es una burrada todo esto último, pero no es más que extender un razonamiento donde las mayorías *deben* tener razón e imponer sus gustos e ideas.

No hay "normales" y "raritos". Somos todos seres humanos. Punto.
No hay derechos selectivos: Los derechos son para todos, o no son derechos sino priviliegios.

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

Una propuesta sana:

Porque algun moderado mejor no cierra este tema, asi nos podemos pasar la vida entera debatiendo y no ganamos nada como foro de electronica y tampoco erradicamos a los gays!

Asi que que objeto tiene seguir hablando algo que hasta he visto que algunos estan encontrados aqui!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Nimer (Jul 6, 2010)

El thread no necesita ser cerrado mientras todos comprendan la función del mismo, que es intercambiar opiniones. 
Que es un foro de electrónica, es cierto. Pero aprovechemos el sector que tan bien dice "No todo en la vida es Electrónica" y dejemonos ver y pensar como personas que sienten, creen, y piensan, otra vez.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2010)

me estoy  dando cuenta de algo ,por ay mas arriba alguien dijo que el 7% de los hombres son homosexuales ,que eso quiere desir que si nuestra comunidad que somos algo mas de 100.000 electronicos ,tenemos a unos 7000 de homosexuales electronicos?


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

Nimer dijo:


> El thread no necesita ser cerrado mientras todos comprendan la función del mismo, que es intercambiar opiniones.
> Que es un foro de electrónica, es cierto. Pero aprovechemos el sector que tan bien dice "No todo en la vida es Electrónica" y dejemonos ver y pensar como personas que sienten, creen, y piensan, otra vez.



Si por la parte de interactuar esta bueno ok a lo que me referia es que asi empiezan los temas y al rato medio mundo peleandose argumentando tener la razon como paso con los temas en lo que se hacia referencia diferencias entre ingenieros y tecnicos o algo asi! y por ultimo todos eran mejor que todos y no se saco ninguna conclusion provechosa ese es en si mi punto! 

saludos!

HADES


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Eduardo:
> No sirve tomar de mi comentario solo la parte que te interesa para justificar tu "oposición" a la doctrina de la iglesia, que creo que es conocida ya por todos. Es más, he dejado a la iglesia completamente fuera de este comentario, así que no sé a que viene tus comentarios que he citado arriba.
> Si tenés algo que contradiga por completo lo que he expuesto y la forma en la que lo he hecho, estoy dispuesto a escucharlo y aceptarlo. Pero esas exposiciones basadas en "lo que vos crees que yo creo y digo en forma oculta", me parecen completamente carentes de valor alguno...


No tengo problema en comentar el resto, si llegué hasta ahí fué porque noto que tu posición se basa en prejuicios,  no en las razones teo-darwinianas que das después.

Eran tres partes:
Primero  una afirmación:





> Lo único que quiero decir, y que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas relaciones son completamente anormales, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.
> 
> Yo entiendo que hay "parejas" homosexuales que viven juntas con una cierta estabilidad y no me parece mal que se les aplique los mismos beneficios "previsionales" (pensión) que tienen los heterosexuales...y lo mismo podría opinar de las obras sociales y esas cosas (y esto se aplica casados o en concubinato). Pero para eso NO HACE FALTA permitir que se casen y adopten niños como una pareja normal!


Sintéticamente: Con los homosexuales todo bien pero adoptar NO, por ser "anormales" --> Perfecto: Un sentimiento personal. 
Solo queda aclarar cuando considerar a un ser "anormal", cosa que haces en el párrafo siguiente.



> Para los que no estén convencidos de la anormalidad de esta relación, y sin entrar en el terreno religioso, los invito a analizar la evolución, desarrollo y extensión que ha tenido la raza humana derivado de la existencia de parejas heterosexuales....o alguno cree que la raza humana y el planeta Tierra podrían tener hoy la gran cantidad de "habitantes" que tiene si hubiera sido de otra forma? Porque que yo sepa, las "mujeres" no pueden procrear con otras "mujeres" ni los "hombres" con otros "hombres"...
> 
> Y yo me pregunto: Si la naturaleza, Dios o en quien crean lo decidió de esa manera, y la evolución funcionó...tenemos nosotros el derecho de alterar esas leyes y/o proponer "alternativas" para cubrir una minoría que no aporta NADA...por decirlo de alguna forma?


Se te olvida que en una especie, cuando algun "anormal" no se adapta --> desaparece.
Y que cuando los "anormales" se adaptan, pero son una amenaza para el resto de la especie --> se diezma la especie hasta alcanzar un equilibrio o desaparecer.
El homo sapiens lleva 150000 años, digamos que un lapso más que suficiente para que la cantidad de "anormales" haya alcanzado el equilibrio hace hace decenas de miles de años, con lo que hace rato habría dejado de ser "anormal" para pasar a ser *parte propia de la especie* (6-7% según DosMetros ).

Si pensáramos que eso no cuenta, porque el hombre moderno tiene diferentes elementos de influencia que el hombre primitivo, basta con ver que paso con la especie en períodos recientes (en términos evolutivos) --> Grecia y Roma tenían un comportamiento sexual que escandalizaria a cualquier contemporaneo (me incluyo), no tenemos conocimiento que por eso haya disminuido la población. Cuando entraron en decadencia, fué por otras causas.

O sea: No hay evidencia que la cosa no pase por ahí.


La última parte es una profecía apocalíptica:


> Hummmmm....vamos mal....y vamos terminar peor que con la contaminación del medio ambiente....y el proximo paso a reconocerlos es que la homosexualidad sea obligatoria


Que nos espera?... Ni mas ni menos que lo mismo que pasa en todos los apocalipsis  --> Pasan unos años y ya nadie se acuerda de nada,ni los mismos profetas. Quedando el terreno listo para el nuevo "desastre".

- Así pasó con las reivindicaciones de la mujer (derecho a la educacion,derecho al trabajo, derecho al voto).
- Así pasó con el matrimonio civil (el heterosexual).
- Así pasó con el divorcio.
- Así pasa con los derechos de los homosexuales.

Siempre con el mismo argumento: La destrucción de la familia.
A esta altura ya no pido que cambien de parecer, pido un poco de imaginación .


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

Algun moderador puede ver a que me referia yo antes?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD.bueno ok Dano, despues no digan que no se los dije! saludos!

PD.Vos y que paso la poderosa Super Transmisora Valvularia?(Dano dira dentro de si ¡tenias que recordarmelo!hno:hno:hno


----------



## Dano (Jul 6, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Algun moderador puede ver a que me referia yo antes?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hay tres moderadores interactuando en el tema (el cual me incluyo), hasta ahora no hay ninguna razón para cerrarlo, es bueno ver los distintos puntos de vista, y quien sabe si no salimos sabiendo mas de lo que pensabamos de un tema...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Estoy viendo, Hades, pero no termino de entender cuál es el problema que planteás.


Edit: No soy el único que está viendo


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Estoy viendo, Hades, pero no termino de entender cuál es el problema que planteás.
> 
> 
> Edit: No soy el único que está viendo



a lo que me refiero es que eduardo y ezavalla difieren en opinion  y ellos juntos se dan macana dura y despues todos haciendo relajo indebido solo les pido OJO al cristo porque de un momento a otro se desata el demonio aqui y ahi si que san pedro nos ayude!

saludos!

HADES


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 6, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> a lo que me refiero es que eduardo y ezavalla difieren en opinion  y ellos juntos se dan macana dura y despues todos haciendo relajo indebido solo les pido OJO al cristo porque de un momento a otro se desata el demonio aqui y ahi si que san pedro nos ayude!
> 
> saludos!
> 
> HADES



Bueno pero no seas tan drastico ,  ademas  ten en cuenta, que los polos opuestos se atraen  ( en el buen sentido de la palabra ), por cierto con  esos "encontrones" se saca buenas conclusiones , para todo tipo de pensamientos.
Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jul 6, 2010)

rednaxela dijo:


> Bueno pero no seas tan drastico ,  ademas  ten en cuenta, que los polos opuestos se atraen  ( en el buen sentido de la palabra ), por cierto con  esos "encontrones" se saca buenas conclusiones , para todo tipo de pensamientos.
> Saludos



No estes tan seguro acordate que paso con lubeck el por un encontron asi casi se va del foro!
no me gustan los temas asi porque generan controverasia entre nosotros, solo nos desestabilizan como foro y no ganamos nada Bueno tal vez si:

Enemistad entre nosotros:enfadado: y contra la eso si peleo hasta la muerte , yo siempre voy por que todos juntos formemos una comunidad prospera esto solamente nos destruye como foro!
cosa que evitare a toda costa! con lo de los gays mi punto de vista es el mismo que el de ezavalla ya lo mencione antes por si se lo preguntan saludos!

HADES


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 6, 2010)

Reitero la opinion de HADES... este es un tema digno de trollero... y para al ultimo que? 
Digo, como dijo ezavalla, cada quien puede hacer con su anodo lo que le plazca, pero que no fastidien a terceros ni alboroten los gallineros.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> a lo que me refiero es que eduardo y ezavalla difieren en opinion  y ellos juntos se dan macana dura



No te parece que estás exagerando un poco?

Si el título de la conversación hubiera "Polarización de jfet" estaría de acuerdo con que esto se está yendo al cuerno.
Pero es un tema "naturalmente" polémico, y las opiniones que se dieron no son nada fuera de lo que se podía esperar.
Que estas discusiones casi siempre terminan en nada? Ya lo sé, pero yo doy mi opinión con total tranquilidad, porque sé perfectamente que EZavalla es un lord inglés hasta cuando se le sale la cadena .


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

Naaaa, Es bueno observar estos puntos de vista. 
Al igual que muchos opino que me da casi tanta importancia como la posibilidad de que Yo alcanze a ver la explosión de la tierra. Osea, mientras la sociedad siga teniendo esos límites que vemos hoy en día, no pasará a mayores... Esa discriminación que de la que se quejan, es la que nos ayuda a tener un "límite".

Hay que entender que no están en contra de una sociedad "impuestamente" heterosexual, si no que están en contra de la naturaleza misma del ser humano, de Dios, o de quien quieran.

Off


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hay que entender que no están en contra de una sociedad "impuestamente" heterosexual, si no que *están en contra de la naturaleza misma del ser humano, de Dios, o de quien quieran*.


Tan en contra de la naturaleza o de Dios como los que reciben un transplante, los que se hacen hemodiálisis, los que son operados de apéndice, los que se cambian el color del pelo, los que reciben una transfusión, los que usan una computadora (¿qué tiene eso de "natural"?), los que se hacen una resonancia magnética, los que...

¿Y en contra de la naturaleza del ser humano? ¿Cuál es la naturaleza del ser humano?
Si contestás eso dejás al 99% de los filsofos del mundo (vivos y muertos) en off side y hablando pavadas...


Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Para mi si es un tema interesante y como dicen cuidando el respeto hacia los demás....

A veces uno se crea un perjuicio por los demás y no por uno mismo... 

yo como buen macho a mi corta edad era un homofobico empedernido y me di cuenta de que mis bases eran totalmente absurdas...como me di cuenta... conociendo a un homosexual no se si todos sean igual pero si los tratas son persona exactamente iguales que cualquiera e incluso algunos mejores y lo que yo no alcanzon a comprender es porque las leyes(casi todas) no los ven como personas... que tiene que ver lo que suceda en su mente con respecto a su orientación sexual...

y si este tema me parece interesante todavía mas el tema de las servidoras sexuales.... muchos desconocemos o por lo menos yo desconocía que algunas son muy capaces intelectualmente hablando...
pero ese es otro rollo....

 en fin... muy interesantes sus opiniones....

Saludos...


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 6, 2010)

Creo que lubeck lo sintetizó.
Mientras se opine con respeto y sin descalificar, que problema hay ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2010)

Caballeros:
Disculpen que intervenga para aclarar un poco las cosas que se están hablando y que derivan de mi primer comentario. Quiero poner en claro algunas cosas antes de proseguir:


Yo soy absolutamente responsable de mis palabras.
Me enferma la gente que tergiversa la información para dar lugar a un conjunto de "teorías" que no tienen el mas mínimo fundamento ni relación con lo que yo he dicho, pero les sirve para tomar posición sin justificarse.
Aclarado este punto, pasemos a resaltar lo que dije en mi primer post:



ezavalla dijo:


> Lo único que quiero decir, y que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas *relaciones *son *completamente anormales*, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.





ezavalla dijo:


> Para los que no estén convencidos de la anormalidad de esta *relación*, y sin entrar en el terreno religioso, los invito a analizar la evolución, desarrollo y extensión que ha tenido la raza humana derivado de la existencia de parejas heterosexuales....o alguno cree que la raza humana y el planeta Tierra podrían tener hoy la gran cantidad de "habitantes" que tiene si hubiera sido de otra forma? Porque que yo sepa, las "mujeres" no pueden procrear con otras "mujeres" ni los "hombres" con otros "hombres"...



Ahora que lo he puesto con letras grandes y en rojo: *puede alguien marcar donde dije que los gays eran ANORMALES*?

Una vez que me marquen esto en forma objetiva, voy a comenzar a pensar en aceptar lo que muchos han comentado.

Que la fuerza los acompañe...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Por lo que a mí concierne, no hipoteticé sobre tus dichos ni los incluí en mi argumentación.
Si pareció que así lo hice o que era una respuesta directa o indirecta, perdón y aclaro que no estaba dirigido a un post ni a nadie en particular.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> Si por la parte de interactuar esta bueno ok a lo que me referia es que asi empiezan los temas y al rato medio mundo peleandose argumentando tener la razon como paso con los temas en lo que se hacia referencia diferencias entre ingenieros y tecnicos o algo asi! y por ultimo todos eran mejor que todos y no se saco ninguna conclusion provechosa ese es en si mi punto!
> 
> saludos!
> 
> HADES



yo espero que no nos peleemos, por que recien me pinto las uñas y no quiero que se me rompa ninguna 



HADES dijo:


> a lo que me refiero es que eduardo y ezavalla difieren en opinion  y ellos juntos se dan macana dura y despues todos haciendo relajo indebido solo les pido OJO al cristo porque de un momento a otro se desata el demonio aqui y ahi si que san pedro nos ayude!
> 
> saludos!
> 
> HADES



quedate tranquilo que eduardo y ezevalla son personas bastante piolas, discutiran pero no se sacaran el maquillaje ni se arrancaran los pelos ..........


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Creo que he visto diferencias mas grandes y sin provecho...

EZ... igual me disculpo si algo dije mal... mi intensión es conocer los puntos de vista de cada uno del porque no pueden tener los mismo derechos de los demás... es todo...


----------



## luisgrillo (Jul 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRMXb4PkEsc

Si síguen este documental, veran que en la naturleza la homosexulidad esta presente en muchisimas especies.

La tendencia sexual de culquier person es de las caracteristicas que MENOS nos debe de importar, ya que si tomas la homosexualidad como algo "normal" deja de haber prejuicios de como puede ser una persona homosexual.

Yo opino que una pareja de homosexules deberia tener el derecho de poder adoptar hijos, ya que en su hogar se criran y viviran los niños en un ambiente de amor puro, ya que si una persona quiere estar con otra persona de su mismo sexo, quiere decir que el amor que siente hacia esa persona trasciende mas hallá de la INcultura de la gente que por tendencias homofobicas *CREEN QUE* 2 personas sinceras con sigo mismo, fuertes como para enfrentar el "Que Diran", responsables, tolerantes y bondadosas como para adoptar un niño sin figuras de amor a su alrededor; lo puedan confundir de Qué está bien y Qué está mal.

Esa es mi opinion.


----------



## NEWJUAN (Jul 6, 2010)

Por qué no se tendría que aprobar esta ley
Definición de la palabra MATRIMONIO: UNION PERPETUA DE UN HOMBRE Y UNA MUJER.
Definición de la palabra PERPETUO: QUE DURA Y PERMANECE PARA SIEMPRE.
Que nos dice el preámbulo. Constitución de la nación Argentina 
               Nos los representantes del pueblo de la Nación Argentina reunidos en Congreso General Constituyente por voluntad y elección de las provincias que la componen, en cumplimiento de pactos preexistentes, con el objeto de constituir la unión nacional, afianzar la justicia, consolidar la paz interior, proveer a la defensa común, promover el bienestar general, y asegurar los beneficios de la libertad, para nosotros, para nuestra posteridad y para todos los hombres del mundo que quieran habitar en el suelo argentino; invocando la protección de Dios, fuente de toda razón y justicia: ordenamos, decretamos y establecemos esta Constitución, para la Nación Argentina.
Esto hasta aquí sin meterse con la religión, pero irremediablemente es ocasión de escándalo porque desde que se constituyo el gobierno, nuestros antepasados argentinos hicieron la constitución envase a preceptos cristianos es por eso que se tiene que vincular con la religión.  
Pero ¿cómo invocarlo sin creer en él?
¿Y cómo creer, sin haber oído hablar de él?
¿Y cómo oír hablar de él, si nadie lo predica?
¿Y quiénes predicarán, si no se los envía?
Es decir que si invocamos la protección de Dios y decimos que es fuente de toda razón y justicia no es una contradicción que Diputados y Senadores quieran hacer ésta ley para los gay, considerando que es un pecado, que es una aberración, que es una depravación y que en definitiva quieren destruir el núcleo familiar ¿Por qué? Ésta gente va por mas porque cuando la validen van a querer casarse en una iglesia católica o en una iglesia evangélica o en una iglesia judía o en una iglesia musulmana y no se van a poder oponer, como hay una gran lucha espiritual eso es lo que quiere el adversario, el mentiroso, Satanás como se conoce. Porque de esta forma va a romper el MATRIMONIO.
Y si  hoy en día estas gentes adoptan chicos me parece mal. Diría que los niños a medida que se vienen grandes van a entrar en conflicto interno, además de sentirse mal porque en lugar de tener una mamá y un papá, tienen una mamá y una mamá o un papá y un papá y porque digo que se van a sentir mal porque en el interior mismo de nuestro ser nos dicta otra cosa y en el día de mañana cuando ya no hallan niños para adoptar ¿Qué van a adoptar animales? Y además a mi no me dan una garantía que éstos chicos salgan normales, porque en este país no hay un seguimiento.      
Si esta ley la quieren van a tener que decir que el gobierno es ATEO o en el peor de los casos APOSTATAS o AGNÓSTICOS ¿están dispuesto los senadores los diputados y la presidenta a que este gobierno sea ateo, apostata o agnóstico y que el país sea también ateo, apostata o agnóstico?
¿Que nos dice la parte 1º- capitulo 1º -Articulo 2º de nuestra constitución?
El Gobierno Federal sostiene el culto católico apostólico romano
Esto quiere decir precisamente que todo lo que dice Dios es verdadero y lo que dice esta en la biblia y en ella nos dice que es pecado lo que se quiere tratar en esta ley,     a favor de los gay. 
Yo me pregunto: ¿Acaso no la han oído?
Es posible que diputados y senadores no hayan comprendido.
Si quieren ésta ley la van a tener que modificar la constitución ¿están dispuestos  los senadores los diputados y la presidenta modificar la Constitución de la Nación Argentina. Y están dispuestos a decir que los que hicieron la constitución estaban equivocados. Es evidente que nunca han leído la constitución, ni la biblia y ni siquiera van a una iglesia aunque sea para escuchar. 
El que es de Dios escucha las palabras de Dios; si ustedes no las escuchan, es porque no son de Dios.
Dios siempre fue paciente y es el único que puede postergar un poco más lo que va a pasar de todas formas, de nosotros depende si damos señal de arrepentimiento, porque después de esto no hay marcha atrás. 
Ahora bien, todo lo que ha sido escrito en el pasado, ha sido escrito para nuestra instrucción, a fin de que por la constancia y el consuelo que dan las Escrituras, mantengamos la esperanza. Que el Dios de la constancia y el consuelo les conceda tener los mismos sentimientos unos hacia otros, a ejemplo de Cristo Jesús, para que con un solo corazón y una sola voz, glorifiquen a Dios, el Padre de nuestro Señor Jesucristo.
Esta es mi humilde opinión de un padre de familia y si lo piensan un poco creo no estar equivocado porque para decir aceptar o rechazar algo uno tiene que tener un fundamento. 
Gracias a todos y puede ser que a los electrónicos le falten algún jugador porque somos personas muy pensantes por nuestro trabajo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Woooooow ahora si me desubique toditito.....

Yo no soy Argentino... 

se va a reformar su constitucion??? 
y por eso el tema???

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Es imposible rebatir un argumento basado en preceptos religiosos, por lo que no lo intentaré siquiera. Estás en todo tu derecho (y lo aplaudo) de opinar de esa manera.

Sólo discuto esto y quiero marcar una diferencia importantísima:


NEWJUAN dijo:


> Ésta gente va por mas porque cuando la validen van a querer casarse en una iglesia católica o en una iglesia evangélica o en una iglesia judía o en una iglesia musulmana...


Ahí es donde cada iglesia, religión, culto o secta puede elegir a quién casar y a quién no. Pero (y esto es algo importantísimo), la iglesia no es el Estado ni lo representa. Ni siquiera es parte del gobierno.
La religión es el refugio de las almas de los creyentes, su base y muchas veces (si no siempre) fuente de enseñanzas. Pero no el gobierno de un país, salvo que vivamos en El Vaticano.

Sos libre de pensar que el Estado debería regirse sólo por lo que dice la Biblia, tanto como yo de pensar que cuanto más lejor estén la religión y el Estado, mejor. Respetar las diferencias de opinión es la clave para poder progresar.

Saludos

Edit: @Lubeck:
El que el Estado sostenga el culto Católico Apostólico y Romano sólo significa que le pasa dinero a la iglesia esa y no a las otras. No que sea un estado religioso ni que acate órdenes de una iglesia.
No hay reforma necesaria en la Constitución.


----------



## edwinljc (Jul 6, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo con muchos de los argumentos ya mencionador en el foro sobre el matrimonio homosexual. Personalmente respeto la libertad de las personas al elegir y vivir sus preferencias sexuales, pero en lo relacionado con la adopción de niños estoy absolutamente en desacuerdo ya que de esa forma se pondria al niño en un estado de vulnerabilidad, no porque sean malos padres o algo asi, sino porque el niño va a tener que vivir en una sociedad donde aún lo "correcto" es un matrimonio heterosexual. Los niños son crueles, imaginen al pobre en un colegio soportando toda esta carga.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

Obviamente Cacho, estamos hablando de algo importante como la preservación de la especie humana. El hacerse un trasplante de sangre poco tiene que ver con la cuestión que se está tratando. Hablando de la naturaleza biológica del hombre en cuanto a la reproducción.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Cuidado Tacato, que estás entrando en un punto complicado...

Si debe haber posibilidad de reproducción a la hora elegir pareja y casarse, que no se case nunca una mujer menopáusica. Y si una pareja perfectamente fértil pasa sus años sin tener hijos... ¿Entonces qué?

Si se supone que somos los primates más evolucionados, ¿por qué nuestras parejas deben estar siempre orientadas a la reproducción?
Guay que te pesquen haciendo cualquier cosa que no esté orientada a eso, entonces, o peor aún, haciendo algo que deliberadamente la prevenga (de todas formas, usalo )

Saludos

PS: Lo del transplante es tan antinatural como las relaciones homosexuales


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 6, 2010)

Buenas Noches a todos los foreros, muy interesante este post en el foro, yo personalmente no coincido con la linea homosexualista que se nos viene queriendo imponer en estos años, siento que es algo anormal a la esencia humana, somos hombre y mujer bien diferenciados entre si pero totalmente complementarios. Esta es la esencia de nuestro existir.  
Podria dar un monton de razones por las cuales no estoy de acuerdo con la homosexualidad, todas ellas serian tema de debate y refutacion, por eso en lo mas basico y elemental de la raza humana quiero dejar asentada y postura, somos hombre y mujer.
si partimos de aqui el resto de las razones se fundamentan solas.  un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Gracia por la explicación Cacho....

Por lo que veo creo que este asunto trasciende mas allá de la Homosexualidad...

para mi gusto mientras la humanidad no crea esto en cualquier ambito:



> Respetar las diferencias de opinión es la clave para poder progresar.



es imposible hablar de un tema en especifico... 

y ahi en eso yo no me meto....

Nada mas los miro...

Saludos....


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 6, 2010)

Buenas noches Cacho.  Permitime corregirte en lo que respecta a que el estado mantiene al culto catolico. eso fue hace muchos años atras. actualmente no hay subension estatal a las parroquias, esto fue decidido por los obispos con el fin de separar totalmente al estado de la grey catolica, de forma de no tener presiones sobre opiniones por ese aferro economico.  Las parroquias se sustentan en forma independiente del estado, con las colectas, donaciones, etc.  Puede parecer raro lo que estoy posteando pero es la realidad, sino pregunten a un parroco (no muerden) sobre el tema. Gracias por dejar asentar este detalle, y gracias por tu imparcialidad en este tema escabroso. un abrazo.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Sí, Sergio. 

Parroquias/párrocos, a laburar para mantenerse, que sólo el sueldo de obispos para arriba y el mantenimiento de las catedrales sale del erario público.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Jul 6, 2010)

NEWJUAN dijo:


> ....................................................



feito esto, el unico post "fanatico" , discutible es todo.
ni la biblia ni la constitucion es sagrada, es mas, desde siempre fue manipulada.
de la forma que tratas esta respuesta no das posibilidad de ningun tipo de analisis ni de buscar la verdad.
aca en este foro solo prendemos leña para hacer asados.
solo obedecer por que esta escrito.
(amen) 

a los demas: que siga el baile.



sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas Noches a todos los foreros, muy interesante este post en el foro, yo personalmente no coincido con la linea homosexualista que se nos viene queriendo imponer en estos años, siento que es algo anormal a la esencia humana, somos hombre y mujer bien diferenciados entre si pero totalmente complementarios. Esta es la esencia de nuestro existir.
> Podria dar un monton de razones por las cuales no estoy de acuerdo* con la homosexualidad,* todas ellas serian tema de debate y refutacion, por eso en lo mas basico y elemental de la raza humana quiero dejar asentada y postura, somos hombre y mujer.
> si partimos de aqui el resto de las razones se fundamentan solas.  un fuerte abrazo.



por la primer parte creo que hablas de estas politicas neuvas y los derechos que piden , coincido con vos enque es un tema discutible , pero luego pones que no estas de acuerdo con la homosex....
no es la homosexualidad algo para estar o no de acuerdo, es algo que le sucede a alguna gente, ......y pasa.
no es discutible eso.
supongo que te comprendi mal o lo escribiste mal. 
saludos





en realidad, luego de leer y leer y ver puntos de vista de uds. que son gente quer espeto y que se han esforzado en dar sus opiniones y explicarlas en forma coherente (salvo uno ) , creo que se puede llegar a algo, quizas uan formulita unica:
*CASARSE??, matrimonio , iglesia..chan, chan ,cha ,chan !!! *
es como decir que quiero ser socio de el club de ... o que quiero que me hagan nose que en tal grupo .
si cumplis las reglas entras, sino no .

*CASARSE??, por el civil.....O OTRA COSA . *
justo ahora que tantos escapan a eso, pero bien, se podria legislar, auqnue com dije si uno quiere puede hoy dia, basta ir a un abogado o escribano y dejar las cosas asentadas, y bastante bien queda todo, pero se podria, no digamso casamiento civil pero si algo que permitta a 2 amigos o a 2 personas dejar claro que son, .
a ver : si yo hace 20 años que no me llevo con mi hermano que es un sorete , pero tengo 2 amigos que desde la secundaria estamos bien, y siempre me ayudan, y se preocupan por mi .
o una tia que es de primera y siempre me cuido.
como ya dijeron si tengo un problema de salud o me muero y dejo herencia, o lo que sea que alguien QUE ME QUIERA tenga que firmar y decidir por mi ....
eso si deberia ser claro y deberia estar legislado.

*ADOPCION de hijos  *
aca creo yo que por todo lo dicho habria que hacer borron y cuenta nueva, hay muchos ejemplso de una yotra entonces ..........que ??
quien puede adoptar ??
quien presente a un hombre y a una mujer ?????

deberia poder adoptar quienes presenten las condiciones necesarias:
solvencia economica, moral (*) , paciencia, amor por el niño que adoptara, etc, etc.
eso puede ser una persona sola o 2 , o 3 .


NOTA Y GRAN NOTA:
cuando digo solvencia moral no me refiero a salames que justifican todo con la biblia, ni con "su unica verdad" (obvio que la suya)  FANATICOS de ningun tipo , ya la historia demostro que eso es una porqueria, en lo que sea.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 6, 2010)

Asi deberian opinar cuando hay temas mas interesantes y/o importantes... ¬¬


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 6, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Cuidado Tacato, que estás entrando en un punto complicado...
> 
> Si debe haber posibilidad de reproducción a la hora elegir pareja y casarse, que no se case nunca una mujer menopáusica. Y si una pareja perfectamente fértil pasa sus años sin tener hijos... ¿Entonces qué?
> 
> ...



Ahí ya nos metemos en filias y demás. 
Pero mi punto es ese. Al existir la conducta homosexual, se pierde la capacidad de procreación, que hilando fino, es lo que nos define como especie. Inconscientemente queremos dejar descendencia, estamos formados con la naturaleza de procrear.

No procrear es tan antinatural como los trasplantes (que son necesarios a veces) como las relaciones homosexuales.

Saludos!!!


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 6, 2010)

el problema es que se discute si esta bien o esta mal el tema de la homosexualdad y la adopción cuando se tendría que discutir en como se va a monitorear a los niños dados en adopción, y mismo puedo adoptar a un niño y mandarlo a vender collares en la calle y nadie me va a decir algo, es mas puedo adoptarlo sin hacer un solo papel, por eso gente preocupensen por los chicos que viven en la pobreza, los chicos sin techos, los que se mueren por desnutrición, preocupensen por no votar mas a la gente que nos saqueo, la gente que nos miente, es mas, preocupensen por ustedes mismos, y recuerden que el Estado esta formado por la suma de todos los individuos que lo conforman, traducido en idioma técnico somos meros electrones,pero si  todos juntos tiramos para el mismo lado podemos formar una  gran corriente eléctrica. Tratemos de dejar las diferencias raciales, religiosas y/o sexuales de lado para formar una sociedad decente.
por eso viva el crack y la heroína jajajajjaja


----------



## Cacho (Jul 6, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Al existir la conducta homosexual, se pierde la  capacidad de procreación, que hilando fino, es lo que nos define como  especie. Inconscientemente queremos dejar descendencia, estamos formados  con la naturaleza de procrear.


Pero una pareja gay no procreará, así esté casada o no. Su status procreativo no cambia, pase lo que pase, se case quien se case.
Si definimos "casamiento" como algo que está apuntado a la procreación, entonces las prohibiciones que te decía deberían aplicar; y el castigo a las parejas que, casadas, no procreen.
Definitivamente no es así. Creo que "casamiento" habría de ser más bien la formalización del amor que dos personas se tengan y los gays son tan capaces de enamorarse de sus parejas como los heteros.



Tacatomon dijo:


> No procrear es tan antinatural como los trasplantes (que son necesarios a  veces) como las relaciones homosexuales.


1) Eso suena a que las relaciones homosexuales a veces son necesarias, como los transplantes. Sé que no quisiste decir eso, pero releé lo que pusiste 
2) Me estás hablando de cosas naturales de a ratos y de cuestiones nada naturales en otros momentos, según convenga a la argumentación. Si hablamos del hombre como un animal y nos regimos con el paradigma biológico, vamos por un camino y son válidos los argumentos biológicos.
Si tomamos al hombre como un ser bastante especial, nos vamos por el paradigma sociológico/sicológico y los argumentos deben y serán distintos a los anteriores.

Lo que no se puede hacer es ir saltando de posición, no, no.
Sociedad con preceptos, leyes sociales, normas, y religiones, perfecto => Paradigma sociológico.
Leyes naturales, naturaleza e instintos, buenísimo => Paradigma biológico.

Pero en el segundo no entra la religión y en el primero no entran los instintos.

Si es por lo biológico, se sabe (y ya lo comentó Luis más arriba) que hay infinidad de casos de homosexualidad entre los animales, aunque no todos los ejemplares de una especie lo hacen. Sin ir más lejos, mirá a los perros 
¿Qué es lo no-natural entonces si se da en el hombre también?

Si es por el lado social... 
Mi posición está planteada unos posts antes de este. Y supongamos que, de manera socialmente incorrecta, discriminamos a los gays y en lugar de matrimonio se les permite el "maricamonio". Y se les prohíbe adoptar en base a que no está demostrado que no le vaya a general algo malo al chico (que no la está pasando bien en un orfanato...). Ok, estamos discriminando clara, lisa y llanamente a una minoría.

Si esa discriminación está bien, las demás también deberían estarlo. Los judíos deberían casarse por su iglesia y ante la ley debería ser, como mucho, un "judíomonio", y hay que ver si se les permite adoptar... Lo mismo con los "musulmonios" y los "chinomonios"

Somos (hasta que se diga lo contrario) representantes de mayorías (heterosexuales o cristianos) tratando un tema que se refiere a *minorías*, y eso ha de tenerse presente siempre. Acá es donde se demuestran el racismo y la discriminación, y no en ser capaz de "tener un amigo gay y tolerarlo tal como es".

Negociemos: Sacamos la adopción del combo, las parejas homosexuales se casan, adquieren los derechos de toda pareja casada y viven felices y comen perdices. Sólo no pueden adoptar. ¿Ahí sí estamos de acuerdo?


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 6, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> .....
> Ahora que lo he puesto con letras grandes y en rojo: *puede alguien marcar donde dije que los gays eran ANORMALES*?
> Una vez que me marquen esto en forma objetiva, voy a comenzar a pensar en aceptar lo que muchos han comentado.


No puede marcarse en ningún lado porque no lo escribiste. 
Vos hablás de personas que tienen relaciones anormales que no querés que adopten como una pareja normal. Indirectamente los estás considerando anormales. 

Si considerás que ahí se está tergiversando , entonces se vuelve todo un dilema para Acertijos de Lógica.

- Porque si una persona tiene relaciones anormales pero es normal ==> Donde está el problema?.

- O si una persona normal que tiene relaciones "anormales en la naturaleza" ==> No es apta para adoptar.   
Les aseguro que con mis 108kg mantengo una relación antinatural con la comida y para adoptar no tuve ningún problema (las dos cosas son ciertas). En cuanto a la influencia, mi hija come normalmente y no le interesa la electrónica, pero se vive peleando con las amigas .


Pero no sigamos dando vueltas en este punto porque tu opinión está muy clara y pienso que la mía también.   

-----------------------------------------------------

Volviendo a las raíces del tema, y preguntando ahora a todos los foristas que de una manera u otra condenan la adopción por parte de homosexuales:

- Por qué hay revuelo con las parejas homosexuales y no hay revuelo por ejemplo, con las parejas de políticos ? 
Si el principal valor que tienen para transmitir al chico estos últimos, es el engaño al prójimo y encima la educación se la pagamos nosotros.

- Por qué se recurre tanto al "lo que podría llegar a pasar" y no se investiga "lo que pasó antes".

- La gente que afirma que lo molestan: Esas cosas que lo molestan? Justifica la marginación de una persona?


----------



## lubeck (Jul 6, 2010)

Creo que se recompuso muy rápido el tema....

tambien soy padre de familia.... Denme chance de aventarme un palomaso Teologico/Politico....

  El asunto esta en que a un ser supremo no le importaría si existe un papel o no y ese es el asunto a discutir, la homosexualidad y la adopción, estas existen aunque muchos no las queramos ver y es problema de ellos si creen o no que se condenan... si nosotros no respetamos a nuestro prójimo si que estamos condenados porque eso a ningún padre supremo le va a agradar... con eso dejamos fuera al asunto religioso...

Ahora si ese papel soluciona un problema que mas da, porque siempre queremos tapar el sol con un dedo, de verdad que los gobiernos hasta tontos son.... en lugar de cobrar por los tramites los dejan ir.... y de cuando acá se preocupan por el interés social sin mencionar la corrupción.... con eso dejamos fuera al asunto del estado...

Volviendo a lo humanitario....

Lo que si nunca he conocido es un hijo de homosexuales para ni si quiera formarme una mínima opinión del asunto....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 6, 2010)

HADES dijo:


> tampoco erradicamos a los gays!
> 
> Así que que objeto tiene seguir hablando algo que hasta he visto que algunos están encontrados aquí!
> 
> ...



no te preocupes así son las discusiones entre argentinos ,es como en un café,todos peleados y al otro día todos como si nada hubiera pasado es normal .
es un tema polémico ,bueno falta nomas que nos reunamos y encendamos nuestras antorchas 
no mentira , nada de antorchas ,
 como defienden a los homosexual es ,quizas sean ese  7% haciendo activísimo 
en cerio ==  me importa un pepino   lo que hacen con su anodo ,pero no anden reclamando niños cuando la naturaleza no se los dio,
llamen me gorila,facho,homofobico o lo que se les ocurra ,pero   no a la adopción y si a que se casen si quieren.  
como padre no me gustaría que si algo me sucede a mi o mi esposa ,que mis hijos terminen en manos de gay ,no es lo correcto ,no es lo normal,
esta es mi antorcha=
tengo  una lista(si como los nazis)
no votare a ''el que puso dolares recibirá dolares'' y otros que mintieron y incluido al de la pista privada en la rioja  ,cuando terminen de votar la ley ,mi lista se va a poner algo larga
esa es mi antorcha,el pueblo gobierna a través de sus representantes y si ellos no expresan mis ideales yo no los voto


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 7, 2010)

Realmente Cacho, I see i cant not win XD. Pero, pues los puntos están más que tratados. Simplemente como mencionas, hay que darles un límite. Si les imponemos límites, buscan más derechos y libertades, si les damos libertades... Pinta para discriminación por siempre...



			
				Don Lubeck dijo:
			
		

> Lo que si nunca he conocido es un hijo de homosexuales para ni si quiera  formarme una mínima opinión del asunto....



Aunque esto da que pensar...

Saludos!!!


----------



## rash (Jul 7, 2010)

Yo pienso que nadie aquí duda del respeto hacia las personas homosexuales, personalmente tengo buenos amigos y amigas homosexuales y nada que decir al respecto… dentro de las normas sociales establecidas deben tener todos los derechos… igual que el resto….hombre si no a donde vamos a parar…. Estoooo, parece que algunos creen que los que estamos en contra de la adopción por parte de homosexuales estemos en contra de la identidad sexual de estas personas…. Yo estoy en contra de la adopción, simplemente por creencias relacionadas con la esencia de la vida y la naturaleza y no por religión ni igualdad de derechos, por favor..

.. una cosa, no creo que sirva para nada decir, que prefieres un par de hombres que den amor o un hombre drogadicto y una mujer prostituta…. Por favor, eso no dice nada….

Ahora bien para aquellas personas que defienden que esas relaciones son normales….
por qué son normales? 
Por qué no pueden ser anormales? Por qué? Quién es el que dice que eso es normal o anormal… usted? O quizás usted? 
Una pregunta se me pasa por la cabeza….
Para las personas que tienen hijos/as pequeños… o da igual para todos los que tienen hijos o los piensan tener:

Si nos ocurriera una desgracia a nosotros y nuestras parejas , y tuviésemos que decidir ¿qué es lo que preferimos?:

- Opción A.- Que nuestro hijos sean educados y criados por una pareja de personas heterosexuales como tú y como yo… normales me refiero (nada de un drogadicto y una prostituta como dicen algunos….) …

- Opción B.- Que nuestro hijos sean educados y criados por una pareja de personas homosexuales, personas normales como tú y como yo (nada de dos hombres malos ni drogadictos ni dos mujeres prostitutas ni chorradas de estas)

Sean sinceros consigo mismo y respondan… da igual las dos opciones son válidas…

Respondo yo primero: ……pero antes aclarar las bases de mi respuesta:
1º la respuesta estará relacionada con la identidad cultural y religiosa de cada región.
2º nunca conocí a nadie que fuese criado por homosexuales.
3º debemos de avanzar socialmente a la igualdad de derechos, pero no seamos hipócritas, actualmente nos queda un laaargoooo camino.
4º me he criado en el seno de una familia heterosexual y no conozco algo distinto.
5º todo será posible si acabamos de entender de una vez por todas el concepto educación.
6º no comparto casi nada con la iglesia…
7º soy un hombre de ciencias
8º tengo compañeros y amigos homosexuales tanto hombres como mujeres,
9º soy consciente de la cantidad de prejuicios que nos impiden ver más allá


…. mi respuesta es sin dudarlo ni un milisegundo la opción A

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> No puede marcarse en ningún lado *porque no lo escribiste*.


OK. Game over.



Eduardo dijo:


> Vos hablás de personas que tienen relaciones anormales que no querés que adopten como una pareja normal. *Indirectamente los estás considerando anormales*.



Pero esa es *TU OPINION*, NO LA MIA. Ves que lo que dije antes es cierto?



			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Pero esas exposiciones basadas en "lo que vos  crees que yo creo y digo en forma oculta", me parecen completamente  carentes de valor alguno...




Me parece OK que la cortemos,*pero no me atribuyas cosas que no he dicho y que no sabés si pienso o no*.
Saludos!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

> Si nos ocurriera una desgracia a nosotros y nuestras parejas , y tuviésemos que decidir ¿qué es lo que preferimos?:



Muy buena pregunta.... y mi respuesta y sin perjuicios... definitivamente seria la opción A.... pero si no tuviera una opción viable de Heteros y por lo contrario tuviera una opción de homos no creo que haría un drama al confiarles a mis hijos....

con respecto de lo normal o anormal... yo creo que es un termino muy relativo... y desde el punto de vista de la naturaleza si creo que es una anormalidad... pero como se dijo el que alguien le falta un miembro también podría llamarse anormal... ahora si a esas personas se les llama discapacitados entonces diría que el termino correcto seria Discapacitado sexual...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> el problema es que se discute si esta bien o esta mal el tema de la homosexualdad y la adopción cuando se tendría que discutir en como se va a monitorear a los niños dados en adopción, y ,,,,,,,,,,,,,



,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



eduardo dijo:


> volviendo a las raíces del tema, y preguntando ahora a todos los foristas que de una manera u otra condenan la adopción por parte de homosexuales:
> 
> - por qué hay revuelo con las parejas homosexuales y no hay revuelo por ejemplo, con las parejas de políticos ?
> Si el principal valor que tienen para transmitir al chico estos últimos, es el engaño al prójimo y encima la educación se la pagamos nosotros.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------

creo que juntando las cosas utiles uno va armando algo, y voy viendo cosas que no veia , cosas que me parecen la resultante de lo hablado, que se llega casi por razonamiento :
la realidad es que el estado esta queriendo legislar algo , EN BASE A :
*la cara, o mas bien EL CUERPO *de 2 personas y ahi descubro que no vamos muy bien.
por que lo que importa es como son, su corazon , sueducacion y que le daran al niño.
creo yo que lo correcto, antes de ponerse a legislar mas nada, antes de modificar mas nada es:
*si el estado sabe que esta lleno de niños que pasan hambre y que trabajan y que los obligan a prostituirse es el estado ( o sea todos )  el que deberia hacerse cargo , fijense que existen CARRERAS como asistente social y otras que aseguran que la gente este preparada y tenga las condiciones y cualidades necesarias para cuidar y criar a un chico.
ademas, sabemso y eso no hay dudas que en el seno de una familia si bien hay amor tambien hay PUERTAS CERRADAS, es por eso que siempre el tema de las vueltas con las adopciones, es dificil controlar si hay abusos.
hay cosas que son naturales , aunque no siempre se dan , se supone que un hijo natural te genera un amor infinito y eso asegura los cuidados.
El estado deberia estructurar soluciones.
y el estado NO hace eso.
es mas, veo denuncias en la TV, en la cara de todos y el estado ni se calienta.
*entonces.......esto de las adopciones es solo algo que se hace o se hara por que un pequeño grupo esta presionando a un estado que es inutil.
el cual no buscara la mejor solucion sio que intentara ZAFAR para evitar que lo jodan mas.

.
.

.
.
.
.

.
..
POR OTRO LADO 
veo que repiten mucho el tma de RELACIONES ANORMALES.
es un tema para discutir, y mucho.
mucho y mucho, y tiene variso puntos de vista:
*RELACIONES ANORMALES 1 : *
hay mujeres con las cuales si queres tener un poco de sexo divertido, o variar un poquito de lo que es "!ella abajo y vos arriba " ya sos un anormal, un asqueroso y sucio.
hay religiones ortodoxas que estoy seguro que a todos uds. les llenarian de frustracion.
hay mujeres que son timidas y han recibido la matraca familiar que casi todo esta mal y estoy seguro que seran solo la frustacion de cualquiera.
ni sexo ni nada con su pareja 
que hacemso ???? ellas deciden ?? o vos ??  

*RELACIONES ANORMALES  2 : *
hay gente que disfruta solo con niños (pedofilos se les dice) y hay quienes son sadicos, masoquistas, etc.
a veces aunque su pareja no quiera.
hay quienes se excusan en la vida y son violentos, hay quienes son hirientes, resentidas, provocadoras.
en fin.
supongo yo y estoycasi seguro que uno relaciona la las relaciones con el gusto, con lso habitos , con las costumbres de las personas.
y a eso se estan tratando de referir.
hay que decir las cosas como son:
uno no quiere que un par de pedofilos adopten a un niño para someterlo.
o que un sadico o una loca de mierda como la de misery o mucho menos adopte para someter psicologicamente a una criatura.

dejen cojer tranquilos !!!!!!!!!!, nadie custriona al kama sutra y eso que sale en la TV, ni a un par de jovenes que cogen como conejos de 100 formas distintas, es mas, hasta ves eso en los kioscos de revistas y en las tapas.
LO QUE PREOCUPA es las costumbres de vida, la cosa moral, el amor y la paciencia que tendran, hay que saber y analizar y seguir la cosa psicologica, el seno familiar, para saber que clase de gente es.
pero como dijo eduardo:
quien va a cuestionar a una pareja de politicos triunfadores (perfectos HDP) que educaran al niño para que sea otro perfecto HDP .

por eso vuelvo a que el estado deberia .....................


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 7, 2010)

rash dijo:


> [/SIZE]Ahora bien para aquellas personas que defienden que esas relaciones son normales….
> por qué son normales?
> Por qué no pueden ser anormales?
> Por qué? Quién es el que dice que eso es normal o anormal… usted? O quizás usted?


El termino normalidad se refiere a aquellos elementos (caracteristicas, comportamientos) estadisticamente estables y predominantes de algo.  Luego, llamar anormal a una conducta minoritaria es cientificamente correcto, pero *inferir* que el caracter de anormal *implica* que esa conducta tiene efectos negativos y es incorrecto.
Ademas, si una conducta tiene consecuencias negativas, que importa si es minoritaria o mayoritaria.

Pero supongo que en tu pregunta estas usando el termino normalidad en sentido coloquial, que es menos general, porque lleva asociada la idea normal==muchos==positivo anormal==pocos==negativo.
Yo rechazo esa dualidad y la considero normal por no perjudicar a la persona ni al entorno.

Quizas alguien piense en ejemplos donde si es perjudicial. En ese caso debe tener en cuenta que cualquier conducta tiene niveles donde pasa a ser perjudicial (alcohol, drogas, gula, juego, forosdeelectronica...) y por lo tanto no se los puede usar para generalizar.


Pero no le veo mucho sentido a la discusion por ese lado, porque la verdaderas causa del revuelo son los tabues sexuales.





> Si nos ocurriera una desgracia a nosotros y nuestras parejas , y tuviésemos que decidir ¿qué es lo que preferimos?:
> 
> - Opción A.- Que nuestro hijos sean educados y criados por una pareja de personas heterosexuales como tú y como yo… normales me refiero (nada de un drogadicto y una prostituta como dicen algunos….) …
> 
> ...


Obviamente que yo quisiera que mi hija sea criada por personas como yo.  
Pero tus opciones son incompletas, porque dividis entre homosexuales y "como uno", y yo francamente encuentro mas parecido a mi a un puto electronico que a un abogado.


----------



## rash (Jul 7, 2010)

Bueno para poner fin, por si acaso, me gustaría dejar muy claro que para mí los homosexuales no son personas anormales... y lo digo con contundencia... de la misma forma que si pensara lo contrario....

[/QUOTE]
Obviamente que yo quisiera que mi hija sea criada por personas como yo. 
Pero tus opciones son incompletas, porque dividis entre homosexuales y "como uno", y yo francamente encuentro mas parecido a mi a un puto electronico que a un abogado.
[/QUOTE]

ahh!!! Me parece que no lo exprese bien o no lo pillaste…. *Que no* hay distinción entre homosexuales y heterosexuales (de otra forma: entre yo que soy heterosexual y mi amigo xxxxxx que es homosexual) sólo las que se desprende de sus definiciones… quedo claro ya?

Sólo tengo la sensación que muchos pueden elegir la opción A…. incluso los que estén a favor de la adopción… 

Además los que no acabamos de ver correcta la adopción, tenemos el derecho de expresar nuestra disconformidad como miembros de la sociedad a la que pertenecemos y pensando en la sociedad a la que pertenecerán nuestros hijos…

¡¡¡¡¡Qué temitas estos jejejej !!!!!
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2010)

Ya que viene por el lado del oficialismo  , me queda en claro algo . . . Creo que están tratando de obtener entre un 6 y un 7 % de votos para la próxima elección .

Repensándolo . . . que vivan juntos y en paz , seguramente habría que aumentarle los derechos a la "Unión Civil" en cuanto a heredarse , pensión jubilatoria , obra social, etc. Y dejarse de joder !

**************************************************************

Nos amamos con mi oveja Puppi , es un amor verdadero , sin conflictos ¡ Me quiero casar con ella ! . . . a ver si lo logro


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

Mi conclusion hasta ahora....

es que en cuanto a una legislación yo creo que los enfermos no son los homosexuales sino los legisladores...

en cuanto a que si debe ser aceptada una relación homosexual en la sociedad opino que como dijeron... mientras sea responsable no hay ningún problema... 

en cuestión de adopción si deberían los homosexuales pensar en el impacto social que pudiera perjudicar al menor, si el entorno lo permite no creo que haya ningún problema o sea muy diferente a los problemas que hay en parejas de heterosexuales...

en cuanto a lo religioso y el estado en esos casos lo mejor es que hagan de la vista gorda como lo hacen con otros muchos problemas mas graves...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 7, 2010)

rash dijo:


> ...Sólo tengo la sensación que muchos pueden elegir la opción A…. incluso los que estén a favor de la adopción…


Es que *todos* los heterosexuales elegiran A, porque se trata de que los homosexuales puedan adoptar, *no de que solo* los homosexuales puedan adoptar.

De la misma manera que si las opciones fueran:
 A: Gente como uno 
 B: Hinchas del Barca 
Salvo los hinchas del Barca, todos elegirian A, aun estando de acuerdo en que los del Barca tienen derecho a adoptar.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

Y hay por lo menos una opción más en el caldo, que no es tomada en cuenta:

A) Que los adopte "gente como uno" y les dé amor.
B) Una pareja homosexual y les dé amor.
C) Que no los adopten.

Y sé que hay más opciones en el medio... 
Definitivamente, antes que C) preferiría cualquiera de las anteriores...


----------



## rash (Jul 7, 2010)

[/COLOR]

Si optan por opinar sobre mi comentario, deberían ajustarse a la pregunta y no manipularla a sus criterios, vamos digo yo…
Cacho no es correcto introducir modificaciones a las opciones, sólo ajustarse, y por supuesto introducir elementos muuuuuy distorsionadores como eso de “no adoptarlos”, Cacho eso no es forma de rebatir nada…. 
no se que quieres decir con tal opción.... porque esa opción queda excluida por si sola de la discusión, si quieres opinar simplemente elijes la opción y fundamentas en base a ella...
es muy evidente que antes que la opción C están las otras, muy pero que muy evidente... es una perogrullada 

aunque si comparto que lo importante es el amor hacia las personas… 

saludos 
PD: un placer discutir de estos temas


----------



## Cacho (Jul 7, 2010)

Es que mi comentario no va apuntado a rebatir el tuyo, sino a marcar el falso dilema que planteaste.
"O conmigo o en mi contra", blanco o negro, adoptados por gays o por heteros...

Es algo muy frecuente encontrarse con planteos que, por incompletos, suenan dicotómicos. Si partimos de que nos morimos y nuestros hijos serán adoptados con premura y por gente capacitada para ser padres (o madres) que los amará... Que sean heteros u homos... la verdad que eso se me va a un segundo plano.

A mí me daría muchísimo más miedo que fueran adoptados por una familia terriblemente religiosa, fanática, por ejemplo. O por xenófobos, o por racistas, o por cualquier pareja que sostuviera ideales tan distantes como esos a los míos. Me preocupan las ideas y los ideales de quien adopte a mis huérfanos mucho más que lo que hagan en la cama, cómo y con quién.

Planteando que el punto que importa es si son homo o heterosexuales se introduce veladamente un *falso dilema* en la cuestión y discutir las dos posiciones implica de mi parte aceptar ese dilema como válido, cosa que dista mucho de mi posición.
Esa es la perogrullada que decía.

En general se cae (con o sin intención) en las falacias más variadas al discutir y la mayoría resultan muy fáciles de identificar si se las conoce.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

> A mí me daría muchísimo más miedo que fueran adoptados por una familia terriblemente religiosa, fanática, por ejemplo. O por xenófobos, o por racistas, o por cualquier pareja que sostuviera ideales tan distantes como esos a los míos. Me preocupan las ideas y los ideales de quien adopte a mis huérfanos mucho más que lo que hagan en la cama, cómo y con quién.



A mi tambien.... antes muerto.... o no mejor Revivo...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> "O conmigo o en mi contra", blanco o negro, adoptados por gays o por heteros...
> 
> Es algo muy frecuente encontrarse con planteos que,
> 
> Saludos



por desgracia nuestro sistema politico nos acostumbra a eso:
a votar por si o por no.
ni nunca hay medios, todo lo contrario, siempre el paquete trae regalitos escondidos.

pero.........en este caso los homo estan cometiendo ese mismo error y por eso tanta vuelta:
estan pidiendo todo o nada.
si o no .
como dije pe parece que esto lo iniciaron "unas locas" y como se esta en el baile .........a bailar, las demas apoyan.
pero hubiese sido mas inteligente que lo planifiquen y lo hubiesen hecho de otro modo, mas de a poco .

igual, al final...............cosa de ellos.
a mi jamas me llamo el presidente o un diputado a consultarme nada.
en el mejor de los casos siempre ME USARON como uno mas de los millones que somos para justificar por que estan donde estan robando .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahora si entiendo mejor.....

a los que estan preocupados por el asunto....

si lo aprueban no se preocupen acá ya esta legalizado y no ha sucedido el holocausto es mas ni por enterado..... en otras partes del mundo igual... si pasa algo les aviso.....
si no lo aprueban... tarde o temprano lo harán... eso es inevitable....

Saludos
P.D. y seguimos siendo uno de los mejores clientes del Vaticano.....


----------



## FRANACOS (Jul 7, 2010)

Amigos de pana que a mi en lo personal no parece responsable una union legal de un matrimonio homosexual y menos que puedan adoptar


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 7, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y hay por lo menos una opción más en el caldo, que no es tomada en cuenta:
> A) Que los adopte "gente como uno" y les dé amor.
> B) Una pareja homosexual y les dé amor.
> C) Que no los adopten.
> ...


una adopción  lleva unos 10 años todos los tramites,una prima mía obtuvo en solo 6 años
los legisladores en ves de estar tratando la ley de matrimonio gay ,deberían estar modificando la ley de adopción ,porque el tramite es muy difícil y largo,mucho dinero en el medio,mientras tanto que los chicos jodan no?
ese es mi punto y mi bronca
y como dijo 2metros están queriendo ganar ese 6%  o 7% de votos 
pd:esta la oportunidad justa para felicitarte por el enlace en tu firma,lo que indica que vos si tenes conciencia social para con los niños 

saludos


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.tn.com.ar/2010/07/07/politica/02204628.html


----------



## rash (Jul 7, 2010)

Es evidente que con posturas basadas en la más absoluta de las simplezas, no se puede discutir de  una cuestión que tiene dividida a la sociedad de una forma tan profunda, no sólo se crean falsos dilemas sino que contribuimos a una falsa realidad. Este tema es algo de mucho más calado social.
saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 7, 2010)

jaja sigo pensando que es una huevada de un idiota que escribió mal la constitución... primero eso de que '...todos los hombres...' así que la mujer queda como un bicho raro y se viene todo eso de 'el rol de la mujer en la sociedad' y huevadas por el estilo para diferenciarla mientras todos somos iguales... y ahora salen con esto del matrimonio homosexual... que se yo... todos somos personas... y sigo insistiendo en que la diferencia estaría en que las personas homosexuales no podrían hacer más personas (ya encontraran la vuelta jaja) y que los involucionados como mi abuelo que se cree el macho de américa viven con ese 'tabú' y es sólo eso porque no tiene porqué molestarle...


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 7, 2010)

solo les voy a  decir algo a los religiosos, que piensan que lo normal es el hombre y la mujer, que dicen que la homosexualidad es una enfermedad, que son pervertidos religiosos (o algo así según los evangelistas argentinos) y demás cosas. estas palabras supuesta mente las dijo dios ya que están en la biblia "nunca digas de esa agua no he de beber" así que amigos religiosos piensen un poco, capaz que el día de mañana ustedes o sus hijos estén del otro lado de la manifestación sosteniendo esa linda banderita de con muchos colores ,la bandera del arco iris (no confundir con la wipala)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 7, 2010)

Repasando un poco el hilo... coincido con eso de los votos... un profesor solía hablarnos del sistema de la pirámide... la socidad está dividida en tres partes: clase baja, media y alta. La clase baja es la base de la pirámide y es la mayoría. Los que estamos entre la media baja, la media y la media alta nos matamos pagando impuestos inmobiliarios, automotores, seguridad e higiene, ingresos brutos, nos rompemos el lomo para sustentar a nuestras familias y aportar para aportar a un sistema de obra social y jubilación y resulta que los de la clase alta, digamos los que estan al tope de la pirámide que son la minoría y contentan a los de más abajo con migajas (planes 'trabajar', asignación universal por hijo, mercadería, y hasta casa les dan... haaa y no olvidar de esas 'jubilaciones rápidas' sin haber aportado un sólo peso en toda su vida)... entonces ante tanto 'beneficio gratuito' estos de abajo van a mantener arriba a los que estan arriba a costa de los del medio... sin importar cuanto queramos el cambio, que tan deacuerdo o en desacuerdo estemos porque no sumamos para elegir otra cosa... y en cualquier caso elegimos A o B pero no podemos elegir otra cosa ni podemos elegir no elegir... de cualquier forma... ni cortamos ni pinchamos...



lordfrac dijo:


> solo les voy a decir algo a los religiosos, que piensan que lo normal es el hombre y la mujer, que dicen que la homosexualidad es una enfermedad, que son pervertidos religiosos (o algo así según los evangelistas argentinos) y demás cosas. estas palabras supuesta mente las dijo dios ya que están en la biblia "nunca digas de esa agua no he de beber" así que amigos religiosos piensen un poco, capaz que el día de mañana ustedes o sus hijos estén del otro lado de la manifestación sosteniendo esa linda banderita de con muchos colores ,la bandera del arco iris (no confundir con la wipala)


 

la bandera del cooperativismo?


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 8, 2010)

Estoy en contra, tanto del matrimonio como de la adopción. Lo de la adopción no tiene ni que tratarse, es una locura. En cuanto a los derechos, hay mucho de que hablar...

Muy mal por *CQC* el apoyar o tomar una posición respecto al tema, tratandose de un medio tan delicado como la televisión, deberian ser totalmente neutros.

Estoy en contra del matrimonio en este momento.. puesto que las decisiones que se toman son apresuradas, sin un análisis profundo sobre el tema. Ni hablar que los políticos se inclinan por una fuerte presión de los medios, y de todos los homosexuales que protestan.

El estado tiene que optar por la medida que comparta la mayoría de pueblo. Y ... conozco muchos que están en contra. El problema es que al agruparse, y contar con apoyo de algunos medios, parece que todo el país esta a favor.

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 8, 2010)

Por supuesto que el tema es interminable, pero al menos hablemos sobre las razones que te llevan a estar en contra . Despues de todo, es el objetivo del tema: Hacer un debate no una estadistica.

Respecto a lo que decis sobre CQC, los medios y los politicos. Un medio de comunicacion es una empresa cuyo objetivo es hacer plata, no abrir los ojos a la poblacion.
Por lo tanto, no pueden ser neutrales cuando manipulando la informacion facturan mucho mas.
Tampoco es necesario que te paguen por una campaña. Una empresa fuerte puede retirar su publicidad si no le gusta lo que se dice. Motivo suficiente para que el canal no renueve el contrato del periodista "neutral".
Es decir, sus opiniones tanto a favor como en contra  siempre estaran hechas respondiendo a intereses que no tienen nada que ver con el problema, en un discurso armado siguiendo los principios de la propaganda.


Sobre la decision del estado. Tenemos que separar lo que seria la decision de un "verdadero estado" de la del que tenemos.

Un verdadero estado debe asegurar igualdad, salud, educacion etc y mas etc.  Como la opinion de las mayorias no esta modelada por la razon sino por su educacion y costumbres, no siempre su satisfaccion va a coincidir con los objetivos anteriores.

Ejemplos de esto es mejor buscarlos en otras culturas porque te permite ser objetivo: En algunos paises de Africa se continua con la costumbre de ablacion del clitoris.
Si el estado correspondiente lo sometiera a votacion *en los lugares donde mas se practica*: Adivina cual seria el resultado?  Cual debe ser la decision del estado?

En el caso de la homosexualidad, el rechazo por parte del resto de la sociedad se debe a una tradicion y educacion donde el sexo es tabu.
Tabues que vienen de muy atras y que incluian a la mujer. Por suerte eso ha cambiado, aunque todavia todavia falta mucho en los paises islamicos (Como decidirian las mayorias en esos paises? - Votan solo hombres ) .


----------



## Maumana (Jul 8, 2010)

Compañeros NO ARRUINEMOS el foro con cosas como estas, el foro es para compartir cosas con las que todos estamos sintonizados: ELECTRONICA.  En este tema nunca nadie se pondrá de acuerdo.


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 8, 2010)

Maumana dijo:


> Compañeros NO ARRUINEMOS el foro con cosas como estas, el foro es para compartir cosas con las que todos estamos sintonizados: ELECTRONICA.  En este tema nunca nadie se pondrá de acuerdo.



y también para expresar opiniones de diversos temas  , y sí, lo mas probable es que nadie comparta totalmente las ideas de los demás, pero ahí esta lo interesante: la diversidad de pensamientos.

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2010)

claro, si conoces las opiniones de los foristas, luego los miraras mal

igual este foro también tendría que tener un cartelito así:



> 14. No se permitirán en ninguna de las áreas de DVDManía, debates o discusiones que versen sobre actualidad política y social. Ha quedado demostrado que, por la sensibilidad y fervor que suelen generar estos temas, es terreno fértil para caer en toda clase de expresiones discriminantes, racistas, agresiones, insultos y exabruptos que en nada aportan en un foro cuyo objetivo primario es y será el intercambio de información sobre el mundo del audio y el video.




saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 8, 2010)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> claro, si conoces las opiniones de los foristas, luego los miraras mal
> 
> igual este foro también tendría que tener un cartelito así:
> 
> ...



Al lado de Polìtica y Social, deberìa ir "Religiosa".
Sds.


----------



## A.V. (Jul 8, 2010)

¿Se puede permitir el matrimonio entre católicos?  (Publicado en el suplemento Radar de Pagina12)http://www.facebook.com/ajax/share_dialog.php?s=4&appid=2347471856&p[]=712522970&p[]=435793391239



 Estoy completamente a favor del permitir el matrimonio entre  católicos. Me parece una injusticia y un error tratar de impedírselo. El  catolicismo no es una enfermedad. Los católicos, pese a que a muchos no  les gusten o les parezcan extraños, son personas normales y deben  poseer los mismos derechos que los demás, como si fueran, por ejemplo,  informáticos u homosexuales. Soy consciente de que muchos  comportamientos y rasgos de carácter de las personas católicas, como su  actitud casi enfermiza hacia el sexo, o la defensa a ultranza de sus  ministros pederastas o de sus arzobispos perseguidos por delitos  económicos, pueden parecernos extraños a los demás. Sé que incluso, a  veces, podrían esgrimirse argumentos de salubridad pública, como su  peligroso y deliberado rechazo a los preservativos. Sé también que  muchas de sus costumbres, como la exhibición pública de imágenes de  torturados, o las insinuaciones de zoofilia entre una mujer y un palomo,  puedan incomodar a algunos. E incluso el que no hayan condenado su  pasado bañado en la sangre de víctimas a las que llamaban, según la  época, infieles, herejes, rojos o liberales; o espolvoreado con las  cenizas de científicos, curanderas (brujas) o simples enfermos mentales.  Pero todo eso no es razón suficiente para impedirles el ejercicio del  matrimonio. Algunos podrían argumentar que un matrimonio entre católicos  no es un matrimonio real, porque para ellos es un ritual y un precepto  religioso ante su dios, en lugar de una unión entre dos personas.  También, dado que los hijos fuera del matrimonio están gravemente  condenados por la iglesia, algunos podrían considerar que permitir que  los católicos se casen incrementará el número de matrimonios por “el qué  dirán” o por la simple búsqueda de sexo (prohibido por su religión  fuera del matrimonio), incrementando con ello la violencia en el hogar y  las familias desestructuradas. Pero hay que recordar que esto no es  algo que ocurra sólo en las familias católicas y que, dado que no  podemos meternos en la cabeza de los demás, no debemos juzgar sus  motivaciones. Tampoco debemos juzgarlos si creen que la mujer es  inferior al hombre, e indigna, por ejemplo, de ejercer el magisterio  dentro de su secta o iglesia. Y aunque eso violente un principio básico  de cualquier constitución civilizada, no por ello debemos ser con ellos  tan estrictos como ellos intentan ser con los demás. Por otro lado, el  decir que eso no es matrimonio y que debería ser llamado de otra forma,  no es más que una forma un tanto ruin de desviar el debate a cuestiones  semánticas que no vienen al caso: aunque sea entre católicos, un  matrimonio es un matrimonio, y una familia es una familia. Y con esta  alusión a la familia paso a otro tema candente del que mi opinión,  espero, no resulte demasiado radical: También estoy a favor de permitir  que los católicos adopten hijos. Algunos se escandalizarán ante una  afirmación de este tipo. Es probable que alguno responda con  exclamaciones del tipo de “¿Católicos adoptando hijos? ¡Esos niños  podrían hacerse católicos!”. Veo ese tipo de críticas y respondo: Si  bien es cierto que a los hijos de católicos, y al contrario que, por  ejemplo, ocurre en la informática o la homosexualidad, los inscriben en  su secta sin que hayan alcanzado la mayoría de edad, sin consultarles, y  sin poder borrarse después, violentando la Ley de Protección de Datos,  con el fin de obtener beneficios fiscales de difícil justificación, ya  he argumentado antes que los católicos son personas como los demás. Pese  a las opiniones de algunos y a los indicios, no hay pruebas evidentes  de que unos padres católicos estén peor preparados para educar a un  hijo, ni de que el ambiente religiosamente sesgado de un hogar católico  sea una influencia negativa para el niño. Además, los tribunales de  adopción juzgan cada caso individualmente, y es precisamente su labor  determinar la idoneidad de los padres. En definitiva, y pese a las  opiniones de algunos sectores, creo que debería permitírseles también a  los católicos tanto el matrimonio como la adopción.
Exactamente igual  que a los informáticos y a los homosexuales.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> como dije pe parece que esto lo iniciaron "unas locas" y como se esta en el baile .........a bailar, las demas apoyan.
> pero hubiese sido mas inteligente que lo planifiquen y lo hubiesen hecho de otro modo, mas de a poco .


Eso es indiscutible, ni tampoco apoyo los falsos dilemas que plantean algunos grupos homo y heterosexuales que apoyan el matrimonio. 


tsunami dijo:


> pd:esta la oportunidad justa para felicitarte por  el enlace en tu firma...


Gracias Tsunami. Por acá comenté el tema hace tiempo: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/ser-solidarios-solo-cuesta-click-19291/


DJ_Glenn dijo:


> la bandera del cooperativismo?


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiphala 


elosciloscopio dijo:


> igual este foro también tendría que tener  un cartelito así...


Tenemos algo mejor:


> *2.10*  Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil. Ningún  usuario puede publicar material o contenido que sea conocidamente  falso, difamatorio, insultante, acusatorio, vulgar, hostil, obsceno,  profano, de orientación sexual, amenazante, racista o que fomente  cualquier tipo de odio, ilegal en algún país o región, invasivo de la  privacidad de alguna persona o que vulnere alguna ley o derechos de  autor.


No se restringen temas, sino maneras de tratarlos.


Saludos


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 8, 2010)

bueno, quizas algunas cosas que escriba se hayan repetido anteriormente, no lo se, pero quede medio desactualizado de como va la charla.
como primer lugar ante Dios somos todos iguales, y creo que ningun hombre o mujer se haya hecho homo solo por ir en contra de los designios de Dios, sino que dentro de la humanidad tenemos que aceptar que hay un 90% de heteros y un 10% de homos, amen de que este tipo de minoria haya existido siempre, por otro lado, si la crianza de un chico por parte de homosexuales condiciona la sexualidad del chico, la crianza por parte de heterosexuales tambien condiciona la sexualidad del mismo, en cuyo caso no deberian existir los homosexuales, o estamos empujando a ese ser a cumplir con un rol sexual que no le es satisfactorio (puto no asumido), es mentira que los chicos se inclinan a la homosexualidad por falta de uno de los 2 padres, sucede en casa de cualquier hijo de vecino, por otro lado, que tipo de enseñanza puede dejarle a un niño la imagen de una persona condicionada a la abstinencia sexual, inhibido de emprender lazos con una pareja y que viste de largo las 24 horas? (llamese cura) yo creo que lo que mas pesa en esta discucion es el miedo de la gran mayoria a perder terreno ante otros que, segun los heteros son anormales por naturaleza, nadie se puso a pensar si la homosexualidad es producto de la sociedad, de la naturaleza, del clima o de los politicos, yo creo que todos somos iguales, pero iguales de verdad, y que al ser iguales, TODOS tenemos los mismos derechos.


----------



## ELIUSM (Jul 8, 2010)

Bueno, mi posición es, y disculpenme si ya salió antes... no he tenido el tiempo de leer todo.

No se puede estar en contra de los homosexuales, puesto que si no habría que salir a matarlos. Existen, así nacieron, o así se hicieron, etc. Eso está fuera de nuestro control.

Ahora:
Cuando hay un incendio, los árboles (algunos) tiran semillas al viento, para fomentar su reproducción. Cuando hay hambrunas un otros desastres, las mujeres son más fértiles. Nosotros trabajamos para vivir mejor, para tener una vida más saludable, y para poder darle una buena vida a nuestros hijos. Nos preocupamos de reproducirnos, y cuidamos de ello, para que todo salga bien siempre. Para eso existimos, para procrearnos. Y trabajamos para nuestro desarrollo. Si no, nos bastaría vivir en al naturaleza, como el resto de los animales.

Todo lo que juegue en contra de ese ciclo natural, debe ser apartado. Ahora, eso contradice lo que dije al comienzo. Pero al menos NO DEBE SER ALIMENTADO para que ese problema se agrande más y más, y juegue cada vez más en contra de nuestro trabajo y de nuestra preocupación por nuestra subsistencia frente al resto de la naturaleza. Es un tumor de la especie humana.

Por eso, punto 1), no se les debería permitir la adopción de hijos. Eso es alimento para este tumor, y es su procreación. Debe ser mantenido a ralla.

De allí a su vida privada, maní. Hagan lo que hagan. Que vivan juntos. Estoy si, también en contra de que se cacen, puesto que eso es "lobby" público para los más débiles de pensamiento, que al final también se les abran las ganas de cazarse, y esto termine siendo una multitud cada vez más fuerte, que sea capaz de exigir derechos (adopción de hijos). Bueno, así es como funciona la política. Bajo el mismo principio. Y algunos canales de televisión también, para aumentar rating.

Termino entonces diciendo, que lo más básico de nuestra existencia es preocuparnos por nuestra procreación, que gracias a nuestra inteligencia, se puede cumplir en cada vez mejores condiciones. Y el que no quiera aportar a ello (incluyo a los que no quieren tener hijos, no a los que no pueden por razones físicas o porque han tenido mala suerte en sus relaciones amorosas), y el que no quiera aportar, que no se meta a además sin ser aporte, ser un elemento contrario a nuestros objetivos.

En algunos países europeos, y diría que en Alemania sobre todo, la esperanza de vida es bastante alta. Pero no la tasa de natalidad. Hay cada vez más ancianos, cada vez menos jóvenes. El estado a veces incluso subsidia a quienes tienen hijos... todo sea por nuestro futuro. Nuestros hijos. Y si nosotros les podemos dar buena vida y les enseñamos por qué estamos en el planeta...

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 8, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno...cada quien hace con su *ANODO *lo que le parece...pero yo no me anoto!



Ajá mirá vos, no sabía que tenías un diodo en el trasero. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Esto es un desastre total, este mundo está re podrido.
Es un desastre esto, en todos lados se promociona, y encima los que están en contra son unos retrógrados y colgados... Vamos, déjense de j**er, hagan de su orto un molino, pero no jo**n al resto.

En total acuerdo con el comentario de Tsunami. 100% de razón.


			
				Tsunami dijo:
			
		

> estoy en contra con la adopción ,después en lo privado que vivan como quieran ,no me molesta
> pero con los chicos no,
> ellos son grandes y que hagan lo que quieran,pero repito con adoptar no,
> y porque no?
> ...



Dice la Biblia: "Varón y Hembra los creó". Listo. Dios no creó un sexo "medio", inventó una especie y dos sexos. Veamos el ejemplo de los animales: Ellos no se aparean machos con machos ni hembras con hembras. Creo que son más inteligentes, no? Los animales no tienen raciocinio, y a ninguno se le ocurre aparearse con otro del mismo sexo...

Yo no puedo creer la polémica que se armó con todo esto, es increíble. Supongamos un caso, una hipótesis:
Un chico en la etapa de la pubertad, o inicio en la juventud. Imagínense que dudas terribles en su cabeza, este chico está dudando sobre que debe ser, Varón o Homosexual.
Prende el televisor, ve todo este desastre, escucha alguna que otra "justificación" de algún imbécil que defiende estos, y se termina de convencer, "pucha, no es taaan malo esto de ser homosexual..."
Uno menos. Un hombre menos.

No voy a oponar más nada. Creo que se refleja mi manera de pensar con tan solo estas cortas palabras.

Saludos.
Tavo.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

ELIUSM dijo:


> No se puede estar en contra de los homosexuales, puesto que si no habría que salir a matarlos.



yo estoy en contra de los peronistas y hasta ahora nunca mate a ninguno

 ya es hora que se restrinja la procreación, por el tema de los recursos naturales, aparte piensen en la gente pobre e ignorante que suelen tener 6 o 7 hijos, no seria un poco mejor que solo tuvieran uno o dos? tampoco hay que salir a "castrar" a la gente pobre como opinan los ricos, mejor solo usen la cabeza para saber en que momento es mejor tener hijos y cuanto  podemos mantener, hay que pensar que un hijo necesita ropa, comida, vacunas, mucha atención, etc.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

ELIUSM dijo:


> No se puede estar en contra de los homosexuales, puesto que si no habría que salir a matarlos.



yo estoy en contra de los peronistas y hasta ahora nunca mate a ninguno.





tavo10 dijo:


> Dice la Biblia: "Varón y Hembra los creó". *Listo*. Dios no creó un sexo "medio", inventó una especie y dos sexos.



jajaja otra vez tengo el mismo problema con vos tavo, ese "listo" no me termina de convencer y da un aire de autoritarismo.
 pero volviendo a lo nuestro, dios creo dos sexos, bien, pero si nos tenemos que regir por lo que dios dice Gandi tendría que estar en el infierno y los inquisidores en el cielo, algo bastante loco no? así que dios diga o cree lo que tenga ganas, yo vivo mi vida sin molestar a nadie y si algún hombre tiene ganas de cambiar de genero no lo voya  discriminar porque me da exactamente lo mismo si es un travesti o un  extraterrestre disfrazado de cristina kirchner, que cada uno sea lo que quiera mientras no moleste a nadie.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 8, 2010)

ELIUSM dijo:


> Cuando hay un incendio, los árboles (algunos) tiran semillas al viento, para fomentar su reproducción.


Cuando quemaron a Juana de Arco, liberó esporas.


ELIUSM dijo:


> Cuando hay hambrunas un otros desastres, las mujeres son más fértiles.


Eso no lo sabía, ¿dónde puedo encontrar algún estudio sobre el tema?


ELIUSM dijo:


> Nosotros trabajamos para vivir mejor, para tener una vida más saludable, y para poder darle una buena vida a nuestros hijos. Nos preocupamos de reproducirnos, y cuidamos de ello, para que todo salga bien siempre. Para eso existimos, para procrearnos. Y trabajamos para nuestro desarrollo. Si no, nos bastaría vivir en al naturaleza, como el resto de los animales.


En plural... ¿por qué?
¿En qué te basás para decir que tus objetivos son los de todas las personas?
¿No se supone que tenemos libre albedrío y que somso todos distintos?


ELIUSM dijo:


> Todo lo que juegue en contra de ese ciclo natural, debe ser apartado. Ahora, eso contradice lo que dije al comienzo. Pero al menos NO DEBE SER ALIMENTADO para que ese problema se agrande más y más, y juegue cada vez más en contra de nuestro trabajo y de nuestra preocupación por nuestra subsistencia frente al resto de la naturaleza. Es un tumor de la especie humana.


Ahora entiendo: Los homosexuales son un tumor enfermo de nuestra sociedad que destruye lo que construimos y si no se pueden casar, entonces van a desaparecer.
Pero... Si existieron desde siempre sin casarse... No entiendo...


ELIUSM dijo:


> Por eso, punto 1), no se les debería permitir la adopción de hijos. Eso es alimento para este tumor, y es su procreación. Debe ser mantenido a ralla.


¿Y qué estudios reales, tangibles, escritos y firmados podés citar que avalen tu posición de que si adoptan, los chicos se hacen homosexuales?
Y reitero: Si existieron desde siempre sin casarse... ¿Qué cambiará entonces?


ELIUSM dijo:


> De allí a su vida privada, maní. Hagan lo que hagan. Que vivan juntos. Estoy si, también en contra de que se cacen, puesto que eso es "lobby" público para los más débiles de pensamiento, que al final también se les abran las ganas de cazarse, y esto termine siendo una multitud cada vez más fuerte, que sea capaz de exigir derechos (adopción de hijos).


Yo también me opongo a que se cace a los homosexuales. Apoyo la posición de que se casen. Sólo me genera una duda lo de "débiles de pensamiento", ¿qué quiere decir eso?.
Ahora, lo de exigir derechos, estamos de acuerdo: ¿Qué sigue si no? ¿Que los negros quieran tener los mismos derechos que yo? ¿Y que un negro gay tenga los mismos derechos que un negro heterosexual? ¿Que las mujeres voten?


ELIUSM dijo:


> Termino entonces diciendo, que lo más básico de nuestra existencia es preocuparnos por nuestra procreación, que gracias a nuestra inteligencia, se puede cumplir en cada vez mejores  condiciones.


Perfecto, preocupate por procrear...


ELIUSM dijo:


> Y el que no quiera aportar a ello (incluyo a los que no quieren tener hijos, no a los que no pueden por razones físicas o porque han tenido mala suerte en sus relaciones amorosas), y el que no quiera aportar, que no se meta a además sin ser aporte, ser un elemento contrario a nuestros objetivos.


¿Y por qué asumís que tus objetivos son los que comprate todo el mundo?
Al usar el plural ("nuestro objetivo") estás asumiendo que todos pensamos como vos o que existe un único destino común. Eso es una de las tantas falacias formales.
Puede que no todos tengan los mismos objetivos que vos, puede que ni siquiera tus objetivos sean correctos y hasta puede que tus objetivos no sean compartidos por casi nadie, con lo que pasarían a ser la opinión de una minoría...
Lo correcto es decir "Mi objetivo es..." o "En mi opinión, el objetivo de tal o cual cosa es..."


ELIUSM dijo:


> En algunos países europeos, y diría que en Alemania sobre todo, la esperanza de vida es bastante alta. Pero no la tasa de natalidad. Hay cada vez más ancianos, cada vez menos jóvenes. El estado a veces incluso subsidia a quienes tienen hijos... todo sea por nuestro futuro. Nuestros hijos. Y si nosotros les podemos dar buena vida y les enseñamos por qué estamos en el planeta...


Y seguimos con el plural...
Que alemanes reciban sunsidios por tener hijos y que haya cada vez más ancianos es una cosa. Que se casen los gays es otra totalmente distinta.
Si se casan dos lesbianas, ¿no podríamos tener más hijos?

Los homosexuales se quieren casar entre ellos, no con vos.

Saludos

------------------------------------


			
				tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Dice la Biblia: "Varón y Hembra los creó". Listo. Dios no creó un sexo "medio", inventó una especie y dos sexos.


Primero, gran tratado de biología citás...
Segundo: ¿Cómo es que si Dios es quien crea y dirige destinos, permite su existencia?
La Biblia sirve para tratar cuestiones referidas al cristianismo, no a la biología.


			
				tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Veamos el ejemplo de los animales: Ellos no se aparean machos con machos ni hembras con hembras. Creo que son más inteligentes, no? Los animales no tienen raciocinio, y a ninguno se le ocurre aparearse con otro del mismo sexo...


Eso es un error. La homosexualidad entre los animales es muchísimo más frecuente de lo que pensás, y no sé si no es un porcentaje más alto que entre los humanos (mirá a los perros nomás)


			
				tavo10 dijo:
			
		

> Supongamos un caso, una hipótesis:
> Un chico en la etapa de la pubertad, o inicio en la juventud. Imagínense que dudas terribles en su cabeza, este chico está dudando sobre que debe ser, *Varón o Homosexual*.
> Prende el televisor, ve todo este desastre, escucha alguna que otra "justificación" de algún imbécil que defiende estos, y se termina de convencer, "pucha, no es taaan malo esto de ser homosexual..."
> *Uno menos. Un hombre menos.*


Los gays son varones también. Son hombres, mal que le pese a algunos.
Y que sea gya o no... ¿qué? ¿Resulta que es malo? ¿Es mejor que tenga una identidad sexual contraria a la que siente?.

Sólo un detalle importantísimo: Estás dejando a las lesbianas fuera de tu razonamiento.
Si hacemos uso de una lógica precaria, si un varón gay se transforma en una mujer (antes dividiste en varones y mujeres, así que habrán de ser de uno u otro), entonces una mujer lesbiana se transofrma en un varón. Compensamos de un lado con los del otro. El balance es el mismo al final 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

*Tavo10*

Yo respeto tu opinión pero creo que para mi hay un poblema... que no debería de tratarse en este asunto
y  es esto... 



> Dice la Biblia: "Varón y Hembra los creó".



las biblias todas se contradicen en ellas mismas y entre otras... están echas por el hombre y por eso no son una guía de vida.. sin contar que todos creemos que nuestra biblia, la que sea, es la correcta, si nos apegamos a una biblia....
*Si Dios creo un Varon y una Hembra y les dio un  libre albedrío... porque se sienten los hombres con derecho a reprimir su voluntad????*

si se contesta eso cambio mi forma de pensar e incluso cambiar de religion....

Saludos...


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 8, 2010)

Buen día.
Lo que se puede ver depues de 6 hojas en un post discutiendo o hablando sobre los homosexuales, se puede ver el simple ejemplo de que es lo que sucede cuando dos ideas diferentes de oponen, ninguna cambia de parecer.
Yo me puedo llegar a denominar como una persona bipolar (segun mi estado de animo), en el cual tengo dos pensamientos:

1° Que los gays se casen, tengan hijos, si total no es lo peor del mundo que puede pasar (o si?), ademas yo no puedo impedir nada, que hagan lo que ca**jo quieran.

2° Como vamos a permitir que los gays se casen, si ahora piden eso mañana van a pedir la adopcion (el mañana es hoy jaja!), y pasado mañana va a salir cualquier gil a decir cualquie pelotudez. Y a fin por eso el mundo esta como esta, si total lo unico que importa es la plata todo lo demas me lo paso por los hue**s, asi despues nos ponemos a pensar porque hoy en día esta la gente ignorante, la gente iletrada (que en vez de agarrar un libro esta viendo una porno) y miles de otros ejemplos en los cuales se puede llegar a ver el descarrilamiento de una sociedad.

Yo soy una persona atea, pero viendo mi 2° postura les puedo llegar a decir que la unica forma de rebindicar a una sociedad entera es a partir de la reprecion o de la iglesia. Ustedes eligan cual es la mejor.

Saludos


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 8, 2010)

bien, despues de leer varios comentarios veo que no conocen a muchos homosexuales o hablaron mucho con algunos. no es por alardear, pero considero que soy una persona suficientemente indicada como para hablar del tema por tener varios amigos homosexuales y haber hablado mucho con ellos.

voy a enumerar ciertas cosas para aclarar un poco el tema, porque aunque todavia no es muy aceptado, todo este tema esta "a la vista" desde hace un par de decadas o alguna mas.

1) para ezvalla, sobre que cosa es algo anormal... bueno definamos anormal = no normal, ahora veamos que diablos es normal. normal es algo compartido por la mayoria, por lo tanto la homosexualidad es algo anormal porque la mayoria del mundo es heterosexual, pero cuidado, mas de la mitad del mundo no tiene interes en star wars, eso te hace anormal, por lo tanto: ¿debes ser tratado como tal? eso no demuestra que no hay que tratarlos como anormales (aunque no este de acuerdo), sino que demuestra lo facil que es discriminar... podes jugar a reemplazar la palabra homosexual o star wars, por cualquier palabra. te sorprenderias lo bien que funciona esto de la discriminacion por minoria!

2) alguien por ahi menciono algo de que la homosexualidad es una eleccion, eso creia yo hasta hace unos años, cuando empece a conocer gente gay, me contaron que ellos no controlaban eso de que les guste una persona de su mismo sexo. por ejemplo, ustedes controlan que chica (o en caso de las chicas, chico) les gusta? mmm, si son normales/'como la mayoria' seguramente no lo piensan ni eligen, sienten que les gusta y punto. fin de la historia. lo que si es una eleccion es mostrarse como tal en publico, en privado o reprimirse. conozco gente que va por la vida asumiendo frente a todos que son gays, tambien hay otros que se lo cuentan solo a sus amigos (como dicen este tipo de homosexuales: )de la habitacion para afuera soy como me ves; de la puerta para adentro, mis asuntos"), y hay otros que no lo quieren admitir ni para ellos.

3) sobre el origen y causa de la homosexualidad todavia no se sabe concretamente, sin embargo las teorias son pocas... puede ser biologico, pero yo me inclino mas por la crianza, y para aquellos que dicen que si un hijo es gay y el otro no, no puede ser crianza lean un poco mas.

voy a contar una historia real a proposito de esto: conozco a una pareja de chicos a los cuales voy a llamar chico1 y chico2. bien chico1 tiene un hermano, el tambien es gay. aca se puede decir a grandes rasgos que es la ausencia del padre, la sobre proteccion de la madre, demas teorias, etc. 
pero en el caso del chico 2, el tiene un hermano heterosexual. como se explica esto? bueno tuve la oportunidad de entender mejor la causa, a raiz de una de las experiencias que me conto. cuando el era preadolescente, hace ya varios años, estaban cambiandose en un vestuario varios compañeros de deporte, entre los cuales se encontraba el (pero no el hermano). la situacion se fue de "mambo"/contexto y terminaron todos... ehhh como se dice esto de una manera no tan desagradable... haciendose una manuela (cada uno por su cuenta, obvio). bueno, por si no fuera poco, por la misma epoca (mes mas, mes menos) uno de esos compañeros de deporte, lo encaro diciendole que le gustaba. teniendo 11 años, bueno... la cosa no llego ni a un beso, pero imaginen lo traumatico que debe ser estar en esas situaciones... a el le influyo muchisimo haber visto primero un organo masculino (de otra persona obvio) que un organo femenimo...

un dato curioso es que de los 11 que estaban en el equipo 7 resultaron ser gays.

por eso mismo no se puede considerar crianza solo a la influencia de los padres; tambien se debe contar la influencia de los mayores que mas tiempo pasan con el chico (docentes, familiares, etc.) y obiamente la influencia de los amigos, aquellas personas que cuando uno es chico presentan a la vez el rol de compañero, competencia, ejemplo y varios roles mas...
eso explicaria sin problemas como un chico que tiene padres sin problemas de ningun tipo (gente educada y que educa bien a su hijo) y que va al colegio donde hay docentes que lo pueden contener, termine en la delincuencia a causa de los amigos del barrio o del club por ejemplo. no es raro que pase eso.

4) son personas diferentes porque crecieron pensando que eran diferentes y eso cambia mucho a una persona. voy a citar otro caso de otro chico. mas o menos a la edad de 12 o 13 empezo a tener problemas de salud; tenia desmayos, problemas de presion, de anticuerpos, de todo. despues de ser examinado por varios medicos, el ultimo decidio que no era una enfermedad del tipo biologico (vamos, pasar por 6 medicos y que ninguno sepa, ni entienda nada...), por eso lo derivo a un psicologo. esta persona, sabiendo que el cuerpo reacciona a la mente en ciertas ocasiones de estress y tension, le recomendo que se relaje, que no trate de negarse nada, ni de reprimirse (muchas veces la negacion o represion de un pensamiento o sentimiento interno, no tiene nada que ver con la homosexualidad, puede ser cualquier cosa, por estupida que paresca en algunos casos). bueno continuando con la historia, tengo que decir que el psicologo tenia razon. cuando el chico se admitio a si mismo que era gay, los problemas de salud desaparecieron. despues de eso, le conto al psicologo (no sin esfuerzo) que se habia admitido como era, y despues de eso los problemas habian desaparecido. el psicologo lo felicito; lo incentivo a que confiara en la gente que el considerara adecuada y se mostrara como era. el chico siguio haciendo terapia un tiempo mas para analizar todas las cosas que pasaron por su cabeza (la mas recuerrente suele ser: "quiero ser normal" o "dios, haceme normal") y despues pudo continuar su vida, tambien gracias a que las personas en las que confio, no le dieron la espalda como si hicieron con el chico2 el cual a esta altura solo se lo cuenta a sus amigos. por eso digo que no es solo ser diferente lo que te hace diferente, sino que saberlo, te hace aun mas diferente, y no creo que este bueno pasar por todo eso. 

5) respecto al tema social... bueno, permitanme recordarles que la cuna del pensamiento sistematico (grecia antigua), tenia un orden social en el cual la homosexualidad no solo no era mal vista, sino que era una actividad completamente normal de parte de la gente. y eso no impedia de ninguna manera la reproduccion. imaginense a arquimedes: =che amor, me voy a lo de klafecles - bueno que se diviertan! pero acordate que hoy hago cordero, invitalo si queres - bueno, le digo= y asi arquimedes se iba a lo del tipo este, hacian sus asuntos y volvian a la casa a comer. luego de la cena y ya retirado klafecles se da esta convesacion =arqui, sobro un pedazo de masa, lo queres? - yo te voy a dar masa, bombon - zeus te bendigaaaa!=

bueno luego de romper un poco el hielo, puedo retomar el asunto de que depende mucho del contexto social. hace 2300 años era normal, sin embargo hace 500 te prendian fuego en una pira por decir que eras homosexual (tambien lo hacian por decir que la tierra era redonda ). sin embargo ahora es algo visto como raro nomas, (o peor en algunos casos) aunque la mente se este abriendo un poco mas por suerte. acaso ellos no tiene derecho a oficializar su amor de la manera en que lo hacemos nosotros? si llevamos al absurdo la cuestion tomando el ejemplo de star wars, ustedes que harian? votarian por que se prohiba la venta, comercio, y exibicion de cosas relacionadas con star wars? o lo legalizarian?

vamos a privarle a los pobres fanaticos de padecer esta tortura de ser señalados con el dedo al minimo comentario del estilo de "que la fuerza te acompañe"? vamos a obligarlos a reservar las figuras de accion y filmografia a la intimidad? que clase de futuro nos espera asi? un futuro donde por ser de una minoria te tengas que reprimir? un futuro donde solo se pueda mostrar lo que la mayoria piensa? las mayorias dependen del tema que se este tratando, por lo tanto va a haber muchos pares de temas cuyas mayorias sean contradictorias! sinceramente no tiene sentido tirar para ese lado, tampoco digo tirar unicamente para el otro, pero esto deberia ser un mundo donde cada persona elige hacer con su vida y no a verse obligada a lo que decide por el una mayoria, a la cual no le afecta en nada la vida de la otra persona.

ok, mataste a una persona, con eso le quitaste libertades a una persona, y tambiena sus allegados. hagamos una ley para prohibirlo.
ok, robaste a una persona, con eso le privaste de bienes a una persona, y afectaste tambien a sus allegados (de mayor o menos manera). hagamos una ley para prohibirlo.
ok, sos gay, perooo... perdon, no? que le hiciste a las otras personas, para que no te puedas casar con alguien de tu mismo sexo?

entonces como es esto? nadie puede matar, ok esta bien. nadie puede robar, ok esta bien. peroo... nadie puede casarse??? todos se pueden casar??? es muy subjetivo porque depende de los parametros en los que nos estemos basando. no es lo mismo matar en defensa propia que matar y punto. tampoco es lo mismo pedir casarse con un perro que no tiene conciencia sobre que pasa a su alrededor, ni accede a tener sexo, que dos personas adultas que mediante el acuerdo social de la seduccion resuelven tener sexo. 

6) sobre el hecho de adopatr hijos una pareja homosexual... la verdad no puedo adoptar una postura... ya se dieron varios casos en los 80 y 90 sobre la crianza de chicos por familias no convencionales, por ejemplo 1 padre y 2 madres, o 1 padre y 3 madres, o 1 padre y 4 ma... y otros como, padre e hija crian al hijo de la chica; chicos criados por sus abuelos que ya es bastante comun; marido y mujer viven con el novio del padre/la novia de la madre. e incluso ya hubo casos de parejas gays criando chicos, pero mas a finales de los 90. tal vez a muchos les desconcierte saber que no hubo tendencias por parte de esos chicos a desarrollar una inclinacion o preferencia sexual por el mismo sexo. tambien se dio el caso del trasvesti que crio 17 chicos como mencionaron por ahi, lo habia leido hace un par de meses, todos salieron normales... es simple, si al chico los padres le enseñan que lo normal es hombre con mujer y no se muestran muy demostrativos en frente del chico, no va a haer ningun problema, ahora bien si los padres lo crian para ser gay, eso ya es otra cosa, sin embargo estadisticamente todo sigue igual. sigue habiendo el mismo porcentaje de chicos gays respecto a no gays de los que fueron criados por homosexuales que gays respecto a no gays criados por heterosexuales. sigo sin tomar una postura respeto a este tema, though.

bueno espero haber aclarado algunos puntos respecto al tema, porque siendo que la gran mayoria no sabe mucho del mismo, decir que la hmosexualidad es una eleccion es delatarse XD

perdon ezvalla por usarte de ejemplo, pero era muy accesible, oportuno y gracioso, espero no lo tomes a mal. y espero que tampoco se tomen a mal lo de arquimedes, es solo un chistecito para relajarnos.

saludos!

edit de ultimo momento:

7) las relaciones homosexuales en la naturaleza existen, vayan a un acuario (en el de temaiken al menos lo vi yo) y fijense las tortugas, va a haber una hembra contra el vidrio, un macho encima, un macho encima de ese macho y asi hasta haber una pila de 5 tortugas, de las cuales 4 son macho y se siguen "dando" habiendo hembras ahi al costadito...


----------



## Stemma (Jul 8, 2010)

Si dos homosexuales influyen en la vida sexual de su hijo... yo me pregunto:
¿Los padres de Fernando Peña, Freddy Mercury, Liberacce, Elton John, Ricky Martin, Aleister Crowley, etc... eran homosexuales?
Capaz que eran padres que no le pudieron enseñar a sus hijos a que amen a los del sexo contrario (dicho con todo el sarcasmo).

Mi viejo murió cuando tenía un año y medio. Hasta los 12 viví sólo con mi vieja, mi vieja nunca me habló de mujeres, nunca me preguntó si me gustaba una chica, no lo hizo NUNCA en la vida. Yo no soy homosexual.

Si la homosexualidad es una patología... la homofobia, sin cuestionamientos, lo es también.
Es raro que un homofóbico le diga enfermo a otro... o por lo menos, contradictorio.
Además, es rara una enfermedad que no afecte a nadie. Está claro que es una opción de la pareja "enfermarse" mutuamente de homosexualidad.

-Doctor, estoy enfermo con homosexualidad.
-Ajam.
-¿Qué hago?
-¿Hace que trate mal a las personas?
-No.
-¿Contagia?
-No.
-¿Se lleva mal con otros enfermos?
-No, todo lo contrario.
-¿Le provoca problemas físicos?
-No.
-¿Problemas psíquicos como dormir mal, levantarse con un revólver tratando de ir a "convertir" a la gente, etc...?
-Además de su enfermedad, ¿cree que le puede traer otras enfermedades?
-No.
-¿Cree que puede tener problemas psicosomáticos si sigue enfermo de Homosexualidad?
-No.
-¿Cree que puede morir?
-No.
-Vaya a su casa.


¿Hasta dónde podemos llegar? ¿Hasta dónde vamos a cuestionar lo que no nos importa y meter la nariz en la cama ajena?

Quiero un ejemplo de padres adoptivos homosexuales con hijos homosexuales. Hay países que permiten adopción.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 8, 2010)

Buen día.
¿Problemas psíquicos como dormir mal, levantarse con un revólver tratando de ir a "convertir" a la gente, etc...? 

Si no hubieras puesto lo del revolver hubiera pensado que hablabas de un zombi jaja!

saludos, cada uno tiene sus diferentes posturas


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

> Quiero un ejemplo de padres adoptivos homosexuales con hijos homosexuales. Hay países que permiten adopción.



yo tambien en el caso de los hijos.... 

aca en mi pais (Mexico) ya esta legalizado... como dije no me he enterado de como esta  el asunto... ni me importa... y si alguien me corrige aceptado... el tramite solo se puede realizar en la capital... hasta donde me quede.... jejejej...  ya no veo noticias me enferman y lo digo en serio....
ya nada mas espero a que alguien me grite que corra y lo sigo sin saber porque.... 

Saludos....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 8, 2010)

julienalexander dijo:


> 1) para ezvalla, sobre que cosa es algo anormal... bueno definamos anormal = no normal, ahora veamos que diablos es normal. normal es algo compartido por la mayoria, *por lo tanto la homosexualidad es algo anormal porque la mayoria del mundo es heterosexual* pero cuidado, *mas de la mitad del mundo no tiene interes en star wars, eso te hace anormal,* por lo tanto: ¿debes ser tratado como tal? eso no demuestra que no hay que tratarlos como anormales (aunque no este de acuerdo), sino que demuestra lo facil que es discriminar... podes jugar a reemplazar la palabra homosexual o star wars, por cualquier palabra. te sorprenderias lo bien que funciona esto de la discriminacion por minoria!



*OTRO MAS???*

El juego de palabras que planteás es completamente falso:



Yo no dije que fueran anormales los gays, sino que su *relación era anormal*.
La justificación que dí *no está basada en que sea algo compartido por muchos*, sino *en la decisión de la naturaleza para con la raza humana* (y dejo la religión fuera de esta discusión, está claro?).
La comparación con Star Wars puede ser muy útil para el 80% de la gilada, que no tiene la capacidad de evaluar *que es completamente inaplicable y desubicada* en el contexto que yo he dado. Puede funcionar muy bien en la discriminación de las minorías, pero a mi juicio es una estupidez escrita por un "asistente de imagen" para que ese mismo 80% *se dé cuenta (entiéndase SE LA CREA) que está equivocado* . En lo que a mi concierne...no me hace efecto...
Yo no he discriminado a NADIE, QUE TE QUEDE CLARO! Ahora bien, si me demuestran que la *relación homosexual* es un ser humano  ...puedo pensar en pedirle disculpas públicamente.



julienalexander dijo:


> perdon ezvalla por usarte de ejemplo, pero era muy accesible, oportuno y gracioso, *espero no lo tomes a mal*.



Lo tengo que tomar a mal a la fuerza, por que ya he explicado lo que he escrito y aún así se siguen dando rollo con mis palabras...sin entender nada...y ahora tomándome de ejemplo para una postura completamente falaz.

_Lo que mas me llama la atención en este tema, aunque ya lo he visto antes en otros lugares, es que hay muchas personas que en lugar de preocuparse en exponer y justificar su posición (o quedarse en el molde y no decir nada) solo buscan desacreditar la posición de los demás como medio de garantizar que lo que ellos opinan es lo correcto. Y cuando no hay un motivo para desacreditar con fundamento...se lo inventa, total...."miente, miente y algo quedará" _


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 8, 2010)

Otra vez en total acuerdo contigo EZAVALLA... Me quedo al margen de este temita... por demas conflictivo y otras cosas, pero el ultimo comentario de ezavalla me es muy importante en general. "Desacreditar para garantizar que mis necedades son las correctas..."
+1 ezavalla.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 8, 2010)

ELIUSM dijo:


> ...Todo lo que juegue en contra de ese ciclo natural, debe ser apartado. Ahora, eso contradice lo que dije al comienzo. Pero al menos NO DEBE SER ALIMENTADO para que ese problema se agrande más y más, y juegue cada vez más en contra de nuestro trabajo y de nuestra preocupación por nuestra subsistencia frente al resto de la naturaleza. Es un tumor de la especie humana.
> 
> Por eso, punto 1), no se les debería permitir la adopción de hijos. Eso es alimento para este tumor, y es su procreación. Debe ser mantenido a ralla.


Esa clase de intervención tiene nombre: Se llama eugenesia y el hombre ya la ha practicado.

De las diferentes formas que tiene de aplicarse, la más peligrosa es la que estás proponiendo: La separación de los individuos con características consideradas negativas.
Porque cada sociedad y cada época tiene un concepto muy diferente de cuáles son "características negativas".
Así, los espartanos controlaban si el recién nacido era sano y bien formado, de no serlo, era arrojado por un barranco.
Y más cerca de nuestros días, la "purificación de la raza aria" por parte del nazismo.

Pero no te hagas problemas, porque todos estamos seguros que vos tampoco aceptás esas formas de eugenesia, sino en una "sanamente entendida" orientada a eliminar elementos perjudiciales.

Lamentablemente, en eso tampoco es sencillo ponerse de acuerdo, porque curiosamente una medida como el uso del condón para prevenir el contagio del sida es prohibido por la iglesia.
O la investigación en materia genética, con sus obvias aplicaciones en salud (los malos usos no vienen de los investigadores sino de los gobiernos ) también encuentra oposición porque "eso le corresponde a Dios" confused: nunca entenderé por qué controlar la salud le corresponde a Dios y la homosexualidad al hombre).




> Termino entonces diciendo, que lo más básico de nuestra existencia es preocuparnos por nuestra procreación, que gracias a nuestra inteligencia, se puede cumplir en cada vez mejores condiciones. Y el que no quiera aportar a ello (incluyo a los que no quieren tener hijos, no a los que no pueden por razones físicas o porque han tenido mala suerte en sus relaciones amorosas), y el que no quiera aportar, que no se meta a además sin ser aporte, ser un elemento contrario a nuestros objetivos.


Todos queremos eso, pero por desgracia tu dios no ha sabido administrar el crecimiento demográfico. Actualmente somos casi 7000 millones y a este ritmo seremos 10000 millones en el 2040. 
Por más que sea contrario a nuestros deseos, sin una disminución de la tasa de natalidad vamos derecho a la autodestrucción por agotamiento de los recursos del planeta.


--------------------------------------------
Esto más o menos algo que ya lo dije antes:

Si bien la raíz del rechazo a la adopción es exclusivamente una conducta sexual "opuesta" a la mayoritaria por temor de "contagio" , se argumentan razones geneticas, divinas... y ya me perdí de cuantas más. 
Eso conduce a una pérdida de tiempo, porque si a mí no me gusta el verde porque me parece chillón y prefiero el blanco.  
Si argumento que no debe permitirse el verde, porque la vida en la Tierra existe gracias a la luz blanca del Sol,  si viviéramos bajo una luz verde desapareceríamos. Las respuestas que tendría estarían relacionadas a la debilidad de esa argumentación. *No* a la cuestión de fondo: *Que no me gusta el verde*.

Por lo que pude leer, la intención de cada uno es manifestar su opinión, no cambiar la de otro (yo tampoco, si pudiera cambiar opiniones no estaría escribiendo acá sino haciendo plata en la política).
Entonces: Llamemos a las cosas por su nombre, sin vueltas.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

Muchas de las veces tambien lo vemos como algo muy ajeno....

yo no soy homosexual ni tengo familiares homosexuales que yo sepa... no soy ateo, ni tampoco fanatico....

pero si soy padre de un par de hijos... por allá atrás pregunte que era lo que causaba la homosexualidad... si nacían etc... 

por que lo pregunte???...
bien sencillo... y si su causa es natural... y si mi hijo o hija fueran homosexuales... me gustaría que le quitaran sus derechos... o si mi hermano o hermana o familiar cercano saliera del closet... lo marginaria??

me pregunto... alguien ha pensado en eso????


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 8, 2010)

Buenas Noches gente simplemente un comentario '' Quien no puede justificar su opinion con sus propias palabras es porque no tiene fundamento suficiente''  Desacreditar y sacar de contexto expresiones de otros son sin duda las herramientas que a menudo utilizan quienes sin bases fundamentadas quieren desestabilizar y lograr el control. NO ES PARA OFENDER A NADIE.  Que cada cual revise a conciencia su postura y sepa aceptar la de los demas. saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Eso es indiscutible, ni tampoco apoyo los falsos dilemas que plantean algunos grupos homo y heterosexuales que apoyan el matrimonio.
> 
> Saludos



ni dudarlo cacho, el KKK eran bien machitos segun ellos,. y prefiero crecer en un pueblo de homosexuales respetuosos que de xenofobicos respetuosos, te dire mas, incluso que en un pueblo de cristianos o judios respetuosos (fanaticos) .

*me parece o limpiaron cosas ?? *

antes de que lean, NO quiero ser discriminatorio en este post, si sere crudo, a bancarselas please.


yo, si me pongo a pensar un poco mas, desde un costadito (ya estuve en todos lso costados) , vamos a ver:
homosexuales.
trolos
maracas.
putos.
a mi en lo particular y creo que a muchos les viene a la mente primero que nada los trabas que se venden en la calle y "la jaula de las locas" que salen a la calle a hacer lio disfrazados de comparsa de Rio y medio asquito para el que no es asi.

y ??? no se que decir.......no me agradan yno veo que sean confiables para tener hijos .

*
pero creo que deberian ponerse pautas generales., pero seria un lio.*

que pasa si mañana viene un homo y señala a esa gorda roñosa  que tiene 8 pibes (de 10 padres distintos)  y los manda a pedir limosna para no trabajar, que va a todos los lios politicos con un bebe en brazos para usarlo de escudo.
que decimso si un homosexual que trabaja, ama a su pareja, respeta a sus vecinos y es decente se para y nos mira, señala a esa mujer (por llamarla de algun modo ) y nos dice:
y ella ?? por que si puede??? 
mas alla de que puede fisicamente , por que nuestra sociedad que legisla, que permite o niega, ..por que a ella le permite ????? 

o a esa señora adinerada que se caso 4 veces y tiene 4 hijos de sus 4 esposos adinerados  para que la mantengan , 2 se murieron de los disgustos por esa HDP (hoy hay nuevos modelos llamadas botineras por ej.) que mira a todos con desprecio y UTILIZA a (por ejemplo) la iglesia y al estado (MATRIMONIO) para joder a la gente , arma su nido de viboras en base a la confianza y la ingenuidad de los demas.
y ??????? la sociedad se los permite .

tengo ejemplso de hombres  pero hoy estoy en machista 

pero bien, no es solo eso, yo lo se , no tengo amigos de aquellos, ni siquiera muy conocidos, si a un par de chicas homo .
pero si escuche de gente, a ver..........
vamos al hecho:
si son 2 homosexuales que tienen su vida correcta, como todos, que trabajan , mantienen su intimidad en su casa , no andan haciendose las locas en la calle .............?¿ que ?? 
a mi no me joden, todo lo contrario.
hay una cosa que siempre dije:
prefiero ser homo feliz que hetero infeliz.
hay muchas parejas que se llevan como la miercoles, eso si conoci muchas.

aca creo que hay un prejuicio, el que mencione antes.
*y como muchas veces dije:
para un policia no hay nada peor que otro policia.
para un maestro no hay nada peor que otro maestro.
simplemente por que si un cccccc hace algo mal hace quedar mal a todos los cccccc.
*
prejuicio?? si, pero en eso todos somos asi.
yo no quisiera que si yo y mi esposa morimso mis hijso sean criados por homosexuales "locas" , pero menos quisiera que sean criados por fachos, religiosos ortodoxos, religiosos falsos (tipo iglesia de dios o pastor gimenesz) , familias como la de el dentista barreda, ni gente resentida que hay a lo loco.
en fin.
esta lleno de mierda este mundo, y muchisima la toleramos .

yo NI VOY A OPINAR (esta vez) de la adopcion.
me parece una tonteria que lo quieran tratar AHORA.
muy complicado.

tienen razon con que un niño necesita una familia, y que nadie es igual a nadie, o sea no son todos iguales ni los homo ni los hetero.
pero eso de querer sacarte un si o un no de prepo es una mierda.
las cosas estan asi hace rato, ni siquiera funcinan asi como estan.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cada vez que paso por este post para leer lo que pusieron, saltan las chispas por todos lados  .



> ni dudarlo cacho, el KKK eran bien machitos segun ellos,. y prefiero crecer en un pueblo de homosexuales respetuosos que de xenofobicos respetuosos, te dire mas, incluso que en un pueblo de cristianos o judios respetuosos (fanaticos) .



Ningun fanatismo creo que es bueno.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

> Cada vez que paso por este post para leer lo que pusieron, saltan las chispas por todos lados



no te creas... a mi casi me convencen con eso de la adopcion.... pero todavía no veo claro...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 8, 2010)

yo , de primera no voy a dejar que los homosexuales me convenzan de nada ......a ver si mañana ........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fix6_XrWkWs


ojo, el otro dia me dijeron en el cole de mis hijso que es de curas de ir a una caminata en contra de .......
ni en pedo, no da para explicar ahora, pero la iglesia no me va a manipular cuando le conviene , si cuando tengo una diferencia de opiniones respecto de sus formas siempre me cerraron las puertas.
ahora que se las arreglen.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> yo , de primera no voy a dejar que los homosexuales me convenzan de nada ......a ver si mañana ........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fix6_XrWkWs



nadie te tiene que convencer de nada


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

> de primera no voy a dejar que los homosexuales me convenzan de nada


yo si quisiera un homosexual de estos...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1xI58Mn7iI


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 8, 2010)

che loco entre minas esta todo bien jajajajjajaja


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 8, 2010)

F I E S T A  F I E S T A ! ! ! jaja

hablando de curas... aprovecho para meter un poco de verdura que no tiene nada que ver... ayer salió el tema con una amiga, de cuando yo estudiaba en un colegio PRIVADO... y era CATOLICO... recuerdo que ingresé en mal momento y no encajé con el grupo y la peor onda la tenía con el 'padre'... una vuelta me llama "mocoso de m***da" y me da un sopapo... así que como ven... yo solo tenía 11 años de edad... y ese es el ejemplo que esta iglesia da... en ninguna escuela pública un docente, directivo, auxiliar, etc le va a poner un dedo encima a ningún alumno... pero este tipo venía con la idea de la tabla... en fin... es solo para decir que la iglesia (de la que no se me permite hablar mal en mi casa) es una cosa muy hipocrita... que dice una cosa y hace otra... creo que estoy usando muchas palabras para no decir nada... espero que se entienda mi punto.

ahhh suerte que ya se murió este viejo de m***da.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 8, 2010)

> y ese es el ejemplo que esta iglesia da... en ninguna escuela pública un docente, directivo, auxiliar, etc le va a poner un dedo encima a ningún alumno...



Por aca lo contrario... 

las escuelas publicas como se dice una mierdita y las privadas(catolicas) otro rollo muy bien cobradas pero otro rollo....

yo si note la diferencia entre una y otra... mi educación escolar primaria fue privada, la media y superior publica...

EDITO::::
me acorde de algo muy simpatico... y va al caso de la educacion y la homosexualidad....

por acá las escuelas privadas generalmente son una fabrica de homosexuales... ojala y hubiera una estadística de eso... lo dudo... pero bueno... abra quien ratifique o desmienta lo que digo...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 8, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cada vez que paso por este post para leer lo que pusieron, saltan las chispas por todos lados  .


Saltan chispas por un concepto equivocado de lo que es un foro.

En un foro se opina y se discuten las opiniones.
Por supuesto que por discusión no me refiero a raptos emocionales de letras grandes en negrita sino a la charla sobre los argumentos que respaldan la opinión.

Si una persona cree que manifestar su opinión en un foro consiste en un acto equivalente a subirse a una escalera con un megáfono, decir lo que tiene que decir, después bajarse y los que están de acuerdo lo felicitan y los que están en contra mantienen respetuoso silencio esperando al siguiente.  Creo que una previa consulta al diccionario ahorraría disgustos a todos.  
En un foro ni bien se baje de la escalera empezarán preguntas del estilo: Por qué considera que tal cosa es así?  Aquello que dijo no me queda muy claro... Puede ampliar el concepto?    (del estilo, no necesariamente tan refinadas )

Quien opina en un tema donde ya se sabe de antemano que van a encontrarse posiciones diametralmente opuestas, debe ser conciente que puede ser cuestionado en su argumentación.  Y lo que debe hacer es defender sus argumentos con otros argumentos, o si considera haber sido malinterpretado, aclararlo ampliando la idea. Si no, es dar vueltas sobre lo mismo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 8, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Saltan chispas por un concepto equivocado de lo que es un foro.
> 
> En un foro se opina y se discuten las opiniones.
> Por supuesto que por discusión no me refiero a raptos emocionales de letras grandes en negrita sino a la charla sobre los argumentos que respaldan la opinión.
> ...




TAL CUAL EDUARDO, el tema es que a veces a uno lo crispa la forma de pensar de cierta gente, una de las cosas  que uno aprende o debe aprender en un foro es a ser tolerante y paciente, yo no pretendo cambiar el modo de pensar de nadie, y creo que tampoco va a venir nadie a querer cambiarme el modo de pensar a mi, lo que si, esta en uno abrir su mente y, mediante informacion e intercambio de opiniones, revisar cuanto menos la postura al tema en cuestion, yo en lo personal, soy agnostico, no creo en la iglesia como institucion, aunque si creo en dios y en cristo, el tema es que el pensamiento anti homo, viene de parte de la iglesia en si, como una forma mas de imponer su vision ante la de otros, mas abiertos al tema; ahora, consulto, hasta ahora, no vi ningun homosexual pidiendo casarse de blanco en alguna iglesia, sino que piden se les de la opcion de celebrar una union civil, con lo cual, no es necesario que los contrayentes sean catolicos, judios, mormones, budistas, maometanos, islamicos, protestantes o cual religion se les ocurra, ahora bien, si no son catolicos, no pretenden casarse por iglesia, por que la iglesia presiona para que no puedan hacerlo por civil? segun me enseñaron en catequesis hace unos cuantos años, TODOS SOMOS IGUALES ANTE LOS OJOS DE DIOS, entonces, con todo respeto, que autoridad tiene la iglesia para decir que los homo no pueden tener el mismo derecho que el resto?, cual de los 10 mandamientos quebrantó?, aunque de los 10 mandamientos, la iglesia en si ya quebranto unos cuantos en nombre del creador..... mas alla de todo esto, y dejando de lado la religion, en lo personal, no creo ser nadie para juzgar la normalidad o anormalidad biologica de la homosexualidad, repito, la sexualidad no se elige, uno no crece preguntando a quien se puede montar y a quien no, la sexualidad sucede, puede ser por un tema hormonal, emocional, psicologico, ambiental o lo que se les ocurra, pero no es una decicion de nadie, nadie decide que hacer con su intimidad, cada uno la disfruta a su manera si es que puede.
y el hecho de formar pareja y de celebrar una union civil es por la necesidad de poder compartir sus deseos y afectos con alguien mas, de crecer como individuo y poder sentirse realizado. creo que todos tenemos derecho a eso, siempre que nadie coarte los deseos de otro. hace un tiempo volvi a ver a un primo hermano que hacia años que no veia, yo lo conozco desde que nacio, recuerdo haberlo tenido en brazos de bebe, la vida da sus vueltas y lo vuelvo a ver despues de muchos años,tiene 20 años de edad, es un hombre sensato, que se muestra tal cual es, sin ocultar su sexualidad (es gay asumido y conviviendo), reconozco que fue chocante enterarme de golpe, no lo habia visto crecer, cuando lo deje de ver, el tenia 8 o 9 años y uno no se imagina que pudo haberle pasado. la cosa es que el encontro su lugar en el mundo y creo que es preferible aceptarse tal cual es que negarse a uno mismo y creer en la hipocrecia de que si uno niega lo suficiente la realidad, esta termina por desaparecer.


----------



## Tavo (Jul 9, 2010)

La verdad, menos mal que hasta recién estuve trabajando, porque si hubiese leído y respondido los comentarios que siguieron después de los míos, ya estaría expulsado del foro.
Ni pienso calentarme con algo que tengo más que claro. Ni pienso discutir con personas que tergiversan lo que digo, y escriben puras HUEVADAS solo por antojo o contradecir la opinión.

Lordfrac:
Ese "Listo." que usé, veo que lo tomaste como debía ser leído e interpretado: CON AUTORIDAD.
Me estoy refiriendo a la "Santa Biblia", La Biblia (versión Reina Valera 1960) (no soy católico), es motivo más que justificado para decir eso. Si no creés en ella, allá vos.

Tampoco pienso discutir sobre la creación de La Biblia. Investigá y te vas a dar cuenta solo.
Sigan ustedes, que tampoco pienso leer todos los comentarios o cartas con opiniones absurdas tomadas de los pelos.

Estoy muy de acuerdo con Ezavalla, todas sus opiniones las respeto y concuerdo con lo que dice.

Por favor, no citen este mensaje, si hay algo que no gusta, o lo borran o ignórenlo. No estoy dispuesto a discutir un tema que lo tengo mas que claro. Eso es todo.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> segun me enseñaron en catequesis hace unos cuantos años, TODOS SOMOS IGUALES ANTE LOS OJOS DE DIOS, entonces, con todo respeto, que autoridad tiene la iglesia para decir que los homo no pueden tener el mismo derecho que el resto?, cual de los 10 mandamientos quebrantó?,


Se acostumbra argumentar que porque en el Génesis dice que Dios "varón y hembra los creó" y "creced y multiplicaos", no es correcta otra conducta. Conclusión que necesita bastante imaginación porque eso no encierra ninguna prohibición.

En cambio, en Levítico, se hacen prohibiciones *explícitas* hacia gran variedad de temas relacionados con la sexualidad:  Como que cuando una mujer mestrúa hay que separarla 7 días (mi mujer me mandó a la p*ta cuando se lo sugerí) o que se me prohíbe ver desnudas a mis tías (puajj!).  
De toda una gran cantidad de prohibiciones, los homófobos de hoy eligen obedecer sólo la que dice "No te echarás con varón como con mujer" y algunos agregan la siguiente "Ni con ningún animal tendrás ayuntamiento" orientada al ámbito rural.
A pesar de lo arbitrario de esa elección, los homosexuales tienen que respirar profundo porque la iglesia ha perdido poder; porque más adelante se completa con un "Si alguno se ayuntare con varón como con mujer, abominación hicieron; *ambos han de ser muertos*"


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

en realidad muchos de estos textos nos muestran que recien hace poquito eramos lo que eramos .
socialmente estamos evolucionando , aun nos queda muchisimo camino por recorrer asi que discutir sanamente es correcto puesto que se ve que aun no tenemos las respuestas a la mayoria de las preguntas.
respecto de la iglesia y la biblia que la mencionan varias veces se ve en estos parrafos que es algo para ser tomado no muy literalmente, es mas, fueron cosas escritas en epocas en las que nos faltaba mucho de evolucion, epocas en las que al vencido se lo empalaba, la esclavitud era normal, es mas, mucho despues (hace 500 años nomas ) se hicieron brutadas.
asi que no me parece muy adecuado que NADIE diga que tiene la verdad absoluta en esto, yo leo y voy cambiando , voy razonando y descubriendo.
ponerse en "es como yo digo, no hay otra" , o "esta escrito en la biblia o en algun pergamino " no me parece muy inteligente.
como dije mas si es algo que se basa en un texto antiguo, epoca en la que andabamos aun mas a lo bestia.

por que ....al fin y al cabo.
muchas de las conductas de esas epocas (hace 2K años o  500 años)  si no prevalecieron por algo es.
si, la doctrina sigue, como la iglesia, pero muchos de sus textos ya estan en el olvido, tanto se escribio que pueden sacar y cambiar a piachere ..... vamos que solo los saca eduardo, por que si un cura saca esos textos en misa se queda sin fieles y sin limosnas.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

> mucho despues (hace 500 años nomas ) se hicieron brutadas.



Que me corrijan si me equivoco... pero la ley del talion "Ojo por ojo... Diente por diente"...

es del antiguo testamento....

Mmmmmmmmmm..... lo tomamos en cuenta??????

aaaaaaahhhh no... no nos conviene hay que quitarlo y hacer un nuevo libro!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Que me corrijan si me equivoco... pero la ley del talion "Ojo por ojo... Diente por diente"...
> 
> es del antiguo testamento....
> 
> ...



esa ley particularmente es UNA PORQUERIA , por que con ella en curso nadie querria estudiar para dentista ..........

,
,
,
, como decia: hay que clasificar a cada grupo y ver que cuidados hay que tener, ser claros y no engañarse. :


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

por eso digo que no escarbemos en esos temas.....

podriamos terminar por cambiar de religion o ser ateos... 

y si...... ya me se los miles de argumetos que existen.... tengo un tio sacerdote y nos vamos tendidos sobre esos temas.... no me convencen ni por tantito....

Saludos...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 9, 2010)

che... a todo esto... la ley es la ley... o sea... es cosa del estado... que tiene que ver la iglesia?
Para el caso, ya que tanto se está en contra del forro y los anticonceptivos (más aún los de emergencia) no se para qué autorizan abortos.


----------



## idontcar3 (Jul 9, 2010)

espero no formar q******mbo con esto pero..

con respecto a adoptar niños entre homosexuales..


una vez vi en una serie animada que una pareja de homosexuales adoptaron a una niña..

entonces la niñas e comportaba raro.. y fueron a su escuela y uno de los padres dijo "espera aqui mientras que papi y papi hablan con la maestra".. no pude.. contenerme.. solo rei y rei..

resulta que la niña tambien desarrollo comportamiento homosexual y por eso estaba rara

disculpe sr cacho.. no conocia bien la palabra y pense que era similar a alboroto


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 9, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> che... a todo esto... la ley es la ley... o sea... es cosa del estado... que tiene que ver la iglesia?
> Para el caso, ya que tanto se está en contra del forro y los anticonceptivos (más aún los de emergencia) no se para qué autorizan abortos.



la iglesia tiene un todo que ver en las leyes del estado en el que vivimos, no mataras, no robaras, no desearas la mujer del otro, etc. los 10 mandamientos son la base de las leyes actuales.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 9, 2010)

> la iglesia tiene un todo que ver en las leyes del estado en el que vivimos,



Yo creo que si.....

pero en las leyes de Dios nos juzga Dios....
y en las leyes de los hombres nos juzgamos los hombres....
ahi esta la diferencia.....


----------



## Cacho (Jul 9, 2010)

idontcar3 dijo:


> una vez vi *en una serie animada* que una pareja de homosexuales adoptaron a una niña..


Y en Los Simpsons, Bart se hace amigo de un gay y no le pasa nada. Y en otro capítulo a homero hasta le da un beso un gay y no pasa nada. Y en otro, homero tiene un asistente gay, y nada.
Y Smithers... Y el Señor Burns... nada. Y mirá que el otro tiene ganas, ¿eh?.

Para un ejemplo, contraejemplos igual de válidos 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu1kCJpUK0U&feature=related
Un poco de seriedad...

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> che... a todo esto... la ley es la ley... o sea... es cosa del estado... que tiene que ver la iglesia?


 Qué tiene que ver?  Es apenas el principal opositor a que se sancione la ley y con poder  suficiente para impedirlo. Además del responsable de la homofobia.


----------



## lordfrac (Jul 9, 2010)

nada que ver con el tema lo que voy a  decir pero, en la primer pagina cosmefulanito04 admitió ser fanático de los simpsons, la foto de Eduardo es homero, cacho puso un ejemplo de los simpsons, yo tambien soy fana del programa así que hay muchos simpsomanos en el foro


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 9, 2010)

lordfrac dijo:


> nada que ver con el tema lo que voy a  decir pero, en la primer pagina cosmefulanito04 admitió ser fanático de los simpsons, la foto de Eduardo es homero, cacho puso un ejemplo de los simpsons, yo tambien soy fana del programa así que hay muchos simpsomanos en el foro


Ultimamente lo miro poco, pero porque repiten tanto los episodios que nunca enganchás uno que no hayas visto.
Lo que más me gusta, es que a pesar de ser un entretenimiento, refleja mejor la realidad que los programas "que reflejan la realidad".


----------



## electrodan (Jul 9, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Por favor, no citen este mensaje, si hay algo que no gusta, o lo borran o ignórenlo. No estoy dispuesto a discutir un tema que lo tengo mas que claro. Eso es todo.


Sabés que Tavo, te voy a contar una cosa. Históricamente, las personas que mas equivocadas estaban, generalmente creían que la tenían mas que clara, no estaban dispuestos a escuchar otras opiniones. Creían que ellos estaban tan acertados que los demás deberían solamente aceptar su idea y nadie podía discutirla. Te recomendaría que revises eso, y no te quedes solo con lo que pensás ahora, porque podés estar en un enorme error, y lo peor, creer que estás re claro.
Solo para decirte eso era...
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 9, 2010)

no se olviden que el abuelo simpson también fue besado por un hombre...

ahhh y cuando homero se mudó a un barrio gay abrió un poco su criterio... hasta entonces no le caían nada bien.


----------



## Stemma (Jul 10, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> _Por favor, no citen este mensaje, _si hay algo que no gusta, o lo borran o ignórenlo. No estoy dispuesto a discutir un tema que lo tengo mas que claro. Eso es todo.


Perdón, pero la parte en violeta no la leo bien.
Tu frase, haciendo una analogía, está "un poco muy mal".

Por ejemplo, yo te puedo decir que Frank Zappa era mejor compositor que Noel Gallagher (por poner a alguien), yo TENGO TODOS LOS ARGUMENTOS para defender mi postura y para mí es un festín saber que va a caer un FAN de Noel Gallagher y va a intentar demostrar lo contrario.

Por eso:
Esconderse detrás de un argumento que ponga la palabra "enfermedad", "anormalía", etc... porque con este argumento no dejaríamos casar a drogadictos, alcohólicos, fumadores... ¿Acaso en algún lugar del mundo se hace una rinoplastía, un examen de sangre u otra cosa para casarse? Es mucho peor vivir en un hogar con padres adictos a químicos peligrosos que padres enfermos de enamorarse de personas del mismo sexo... ni que hablar del "contagio" de ábitos.
Se está defendiendo el matrimonio (con sus derechos adheridos) de una anormalía llamada Homosexualidad, pero no se sabe de qué se lo defiende.

Se está dibujando una especie de sociedad en la que los gustos se contagian, se está tratando de imbécil a la sociedad. ¿Acaso creemos que porque en la TV salen las mujeres con las tetas fabricadas todos van a consumir eso?

¿Por qué no darle los derechos de obra social, herencia, etc... a parejas homosexuales? ¿Quiénes somos para tratar de censurar el amor entre dos personas? Es como decirles "Mirá, si querés derechos, te tienen que gustar las personas del otro sexo" y si eso no es imponer algo en la cabeza de alguien ¿qué es?

Después se puede discutir si alguien merece la adopción o no. Me parece, por lo menos, apurado negarle al universo homosexual la posibilidad de adoptar. Y me parece apurado porque yo no puedo creer que parejas tipo Angelina Jolie y Brad Pitt adopten a dedo, más allá de la causa de "salvar" a un niño de un Estado que lo está matando de hambre, es como un shopping mundial de bebés... Mañana tiene una guerra Corea del Norte, quedan todos de última, caen estas parejitas de Hollywood a adoptar y con los hijos se hacen un poster de United Colors of Benetton.

Otra vez pregunto:
*¿Cuál es la línea que separa "defender a la sociedad de una enfermedad/anomalía" de "ser un chusma intolerante"?*


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

Me gustó tu post Stemma, sólo una cosa:


Stemma dijo:


> ¿Acaso en algún lugar del mundo se hace una  rinoplastía, un...


Rinoplastía: Cirugía estética de nariz.
Rinoscopía: Examen ocular de las cavidades de la nariz con el que (entre otras cosas) se detecta a los consumidores de cocaína 



Saludos


----------



## Stemma (Jul 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Me gustó tu post Stemma, sólo una cosa:
> 
> Rinoplastía: Cirugía estética de nariz.
> Rinoscopía: Examen ocular de las cavidades de la nariz con el que (entre otras cosas) se detecta a los consumidores de cocaína
> ...



Rinoscopía.... perdón.

¿No hay 



Oculto



en este foro? Me gustaría contestar... pero se hace largo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 10, 2010)

> Después se puede discutir si alguien merece la adopción o no. Me parece, por lo menos, apurado negarle al universo homosexual la posibilidad de adoptar. Y me parece apurado porque yo no puedo creer que parejas tipo Angelina Jolie y Brad Pitt adopten a dedo, más allá de la causa de "salvar" a un niño de un Estado que lo está matando de hambre, es como un shopping mundial de bebés... Mañana tiene una guerra Corea del Norte, quedan todos de última, caen estas parejitas de Hollywood a adoptar y con los hijos se hacen un poster de United Colors of Benetton.



Esto es lo que me parece interesante....

antes de dar en adopción debería haber un análisis de la familia que pretende adoptar(Hetero, Homo o de cualquier indole).... 

ahí es donde merecería una buena legislación y un buen punto de debate publico y político.... pero como todo lo mas importante  es lo que menos importa.... si no causa votos o morbo no sirve...

en fin....... como se dice vulgarmente que Dios nos agarre confesados....

eh dicho.... y hago mis conclusiones....


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> ¿No hay
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oculto



No, no hay spoiler.

Podés editar tu post anterior o eliminar parte de la cita, no hace falta que esté entera 

Saludos


----------



## Stemma (Jul 10, 2010)

Antes de nada. Leí a alguien que se quejaba porque alguien llama "facho" a otro por mirar Tinelli. Si, es verdad, es una especie de moda esa que hay...
La realidad del entendimiento es decodificar el mensaje del otro, pero lamentablemente, hay factores que te indican qué te puede responder el otro.
Ejemplo: si vos vas a una casa y hablan de Tinelli todo el día, se divierten con su programa, miran un solo noticiero, comentan sobre un solo diario y cuando ven a alguien vinculado a partidos de izquierda dicen "uh, este imbécil" y cambian de canal... lo más probable es que estés con una persona más ligada con aspectos conservadores y poca crítica a la realidad.
Así también pasa con alguien que sólo mira el canal estatal.

La idea básica de vivir es "Pensar" y "no ser pensado". Es muy triste y fácil ir por la vida siendo pensado por la TV, la radio, los diarios, tu familia, tus amigos.

Voy a responder algo que vi en las tres primeras páginas... más no, porque ya son contestaciones de contestaciones y habría que unir todo para que se entienda a qué iba eso que contestó a otro que hablo:



ezavalla dijo:


> por que hay personas que quieren hacer parecer a las parejas homosexuales como algo normal y darles los mismos "derechos" que tienen las parejas heterosexuales...incluyendo la adopción de niños!


Los derechos son para todos.


ezavalla dijo:


> que me perdone quien sea homosexual, es que esas relaciones son *completamente anormales*, y en consecuencia deben ser tratadas como tales.


¿Cómo se trata una relación anormal?


ezavalla dijo:


> Para los que no estén convencidos de la anormalidad de esta relación, y sin entrar en el terreno religioso, los invito a analizar la evolución, desarrollo y extensión que ha tenido la raza humana derivado de la existencia de parejas heterosexuales....o alguno cree que la raza humana y el planeta Tierra podrían tener hoy la gran cantidad de "habitantes" que tiene si hubiera sido de otra forma? Porque que yo sepa, las "mujeres" no pueden procrear con otras "mujeres" ni los "hombres" con otros "hombres"...


La evolución no tiene que ver con la hetero o homosexualidad. Tiene que ver con adaptarse y mejorar... muy diferente a procrear.
Además, una de las sociedades que más avances intelectuales al mundo le dio era homosexual (los griegos), y sólo tenían relaciones para procrear.
...y los estériles, eunucos...


ezavalla dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto: Si la naturaleza, Dios o en quien crean lo decidió de esa manera, y la evolución funcionó...tenemos nosotros el derecho de alterar esas leyes y/o proponer "alternativas" para cubrir una minoría que no aporta NADA...por decirlo de alguna forma?


Poner la palabra "decidió" al lado de la palabra "naturaleza" es hablar de dios.
Vos podés ser homosexual y seguir procreando, más a esta altura. ¿Escuchaste hablar del "vientre alquilado"?


ezavalla dijo:


> Hummmmm....vamos mal....y vamos terminar peor que con la contaminación del medio ambiente....


Me gustaría saber en qué te basás para comparar la contaminación del medio ambiente con la homosexualidad.
---------------------------


Electronec dijo:


> La única forma de mejorar es empezar reconociendo que uno está enfermo.


homofobia.
(Del ingl. homophobia).
1. f. Aversión obsesiva hacia las personas homosexuales.
REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA
---------------------------


ezavalla dijo:


> pero eso sería discriminación y van a venir los imbéciles del INADI a armar bardo para que eso no suceda...y quedás en un callejón sin salida.


¿Imbéciles del Inadi? Instituto naciona contra la discriminación, la xenofobia y el racismo. ¿A la gente que lucha contra eso lo llamás "imbécil"?
---------------------------


fernandob dijo:


> si quiero relacionarme hoy dia hay lugares, muchos para relacionarme y nadie me jode , VIVIRIA BIEN Y TRANQUILO.


Estás DIRECTAMENTE mandando a corralitos de homos para que no te "molesten". Seguro vivirías tranquilo donde tengas que ir a lugares especiales para expresarte, ¿cómo que no? Claro que no vivirías tranquilo.



fernandob dijo:


> ahora si un grupito se pone a hacer lio, por que quieren publicidad, o hacerse las locas, o terminar con tinelli o dar la nota solo van a despertar (quizas) la bronca y el rechazo de la mayoria.


Estás poniendo a todos los homosexuales en una misma bolsa, como que tenés la imagen del homosexual como un tipo que está de fiesta y grita por todos lados con bufandas coloridas.
Platón, Aristóteles, Aleister Crowley, Alejandro Magno, Julio Cesar... es larga la lista. No me los imagino como loquitas.



fernandob dijo:


> siempre que hay en paises odios raciales es por que la mayoria se la agarra con  la minoria, me parece muy estupido y poco inteligente el querer acelerar cosas cuando se es minoria.


El odio racial viene pegado con la intolerancia, igualmente, no entiendo como unís eso a que no se puede acelerar.
Esto es importante también: vos llamás "acelerar las cosas", te comento que hace más de cien años que hay una Constitución y si se ha abierto el mundo a tolerar, está perfecto que cada uno pelee por su derecho.



fernandob dijo:


> si un grupo siente que necesita algo deben unirse y crear ese algo , ellos, no pretender que una sociedad armada se modifique por ellos.
> eso es provocacion, y LA MAYORIA es millones de personas, hay gente tolerante y hay locos muy cerrados.


No entendí.



fernandob dijo:


> repito, a mi me parece poco inteligente lo que hacen, se estan perjudicando.
> ademas, ellos mismos saben que no todos lso homosexuales son personas prudentes y discretas, a que voy ??  que si les dan el tema de la adopcion bastara un caso de una pareja de homosexuales que abuse de un chico o haya un problema (incluso inventado por la mayoria (me explico ))  para que se arme un lio grande , de acusaciones y queden muy mal.


Está claro que el que defiende la adopción de homosexuales no le daría la posibilidad a un Guido Süller.
Estás sosteniendo un argumento con supuesto de un supuesto de un supuesto con respecto a lo del chico que acusa a sus padres de abuso y el problema...



fernandob dijo:


> poco inteligente, me parece lo que esta ocurriendo , muy mediatico, muy de "locas que necesitan atencion" .


Demasiado generalizadora la frase entre comillas.
Es como que yo te diga que lo que vos opinás es de un "loquito que tiene miedo de ser acosado por un gay". Hay que tener cuidado con las comillas.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 10, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> ....
> Estás poniendo a todos los homosexuales en una misma bolsa, como que tenés la imagen del homosexual como un tipo que está de fiesta y grita por todos lados con bufandas coloridas.
> Platón, Aristóteles, Aleister Crowley, Alejandro Magno, Julio Cesar... es larga la lista. No me los imagino como loquitas.


Hola Stemma. 
Esta es una pregunta completamente off topic. La hago porque leí *Aleister Crowley* entre esa gente y quedé regulando.
Lo poco que conozco de Aleister Crowley es que fué un auténtico demente aficionado al esoterismo y la magia negra. El único parecido con los demás personajes era su bisexualidad.
O hay aspectos elogiosos de su persona y soy yo que no los conozco?

PD.
En este hilo hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que se dice porque fácilmente se agarra para cualquier lado, igual que con la esposa.
No te estoy chicaneando ni mucho menos, además mi postura en este tema es la misma que la tuya ==> Pero que hace ahí Aleister Crowley


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> Los derechos son para todos.


No saqués mi expresión de contexto, por que con esa idea tuya, también tienen derecho a casarse los pedófilos con los niños de los que abusan, o los zoofílicos con las cabras a las que fifan.



Stemma dijo:


> ¿Cómo se trata una relación anormal?


Manteniendola acotada a un entorno "razonable", al menos como primer medida. Habría que ver a cual relación anormal te referís, por que no hay un tratamiento único para todas.



Stemma dijo:


> La evolución no tiene que ver con la hetero o homosexualidad. *Tiene que ver con adaptarse y mejorar... muy diferente a procrear*.


Ahhh...no? Mejor que leas un poco sobre esto...por que ambas cosas no pueden separarse.



Stemma dijo:


> Además, una de las sociedades que más avances intelectuales al mundo le dio era homosexual (los griegos), y sólo tenían relaciones para procrear.
> ...y los estériles, eunucos...


Hummmm....sin palabras. Y la conclusión cual es? "Coma KK, millones de moscas no pueden equivocarse"?



Stemma dijo:


> Poner la palabra "decidió" al lado de la palabra "naturaleza" es hablar de dios.



  
Ahá, bueno...los inventos se están sofisticando cada vez mas...



Stemma dijo:


> *Vos podés ser homosexual y seguir procreando*, más a esta altura. *¿Escuchaste hablar del "vientre alquilado"?*


Si, y también escuché de la transmisión inicial del SIDA por esos mismos "tipos" que seguían "procreando", entre otros. Escuchaste hablar de los grupos de riesgo en las poblaciones?



Stemma dijo:


> Me gustaría saber en qué te basás para comparar la contaminación del medio ambiente con la homosexualidad.


Fue una ironía.


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 10, 2010)

Compañero ezavalla, no lo tomes a mal... pero tus comentarios son mucho mejor valorados y bienvenidos en temas mas utiles... ya no te desgastes tratando de hacer entender sobre temas perdidos y sin provecho. 
Saludos y que la fuerza te acompañe...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 10, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Iniciado por *Stemma* _
> 
> _
> *Vos  podés ser homosexual y seguir procreando*, más a esta altura. *¿Escuchaste  hablar del "vientre alquilado"?*​
> Si, y también escuché de la transmisión inicial del SIDA por  esos mismos "tipos" que seguían "procreando", entre otros. Escuchaste  hablar de los grupos de riesgo en las poblaciones?



yo por lo menos algo de eso lei ezavalla, de hecho, en wiki:

En un principio la comunidad homosexual fue culpada de la aparición y  posterior expansión del SIDA en Occidente.  Incluso algunos grupos religiosos llegaron a decir que el SIDA era un  castigo de Dios  a los homosexuales (esta creencia aún es popular entre ciertas minorías  de creyentes cristianos y musulmanes).  Otros señalan que el estilo de vida «depravado» de los homosexuales era  responsable de la enfermedad. Aunque en un principio el SIDA se  expandió más de prisa a través de las comunidades homosexuales, y que la  mayoría de los que padecían la enfermedad en Occidente eran  homosexuales, esto se debía, en parte, a que en esos tiempos no era  común el uso del condón entre homosexuales, por considerarse que  éste era sólo un método anticonceptivo. Por otro lado, la difusión del  mismo en África fue principalmente por vía heterosexual.[6] [7]
 El SIDA pudo expandirse rápidamente al concentrarse la atención sólo  en los homosexuales, esto contribuyó a que la enfermedad se extendiera  sin control entre heterosexuales, particularmente en África,  el Caribe  y luego en Asia.
 Gracias a la disponibilidad de tratamiento antirretrovirales, las  personas con VIH pueden llevar una vida normal, la correspondiente a una  enfermedad crónica, sin las infecciones oportunistas características  del SIDA no tratado. Los antirretrovirales están disponibles mayormente  en los países desarrollados. Su disponibilidad en  los países en desarrollo  está creciendo, sobre todo en América Latina; pero en África, Asia y  Europa Oriental muchas personas todavía no tienen acceso a esos  medicamentos, por lo cual desarrollan las infecciones oportunistas y  mueren algunos años después de la seroconversión.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2010)

Perdón, pero esto se me pasó por alto:



Stemma dijo:


> ¿Imbéciles del Inadi? Instituto naciona contra la discriminación, la xenofobia y el racismo. *¿A la gente que lucha contra eso lo llamás "imbécil"?*



Y yo te pregunto: Luchan? O son una vulgar herramienta del gobierno en esta cruzada contra la "discriminación de los gays"?

La presencia de una institución como el INADI me parece perfecto, lo que me parece muy mal es que la conducción esté puesta por el político de turno . Has escuchado las declaraciones?

Por favor, no seamos inocentes!


PD: De ahora en mas, les deseo feliz una discusión sobre este tema y que ganen mucho entendimiento en el como y en el porqué de lo que sucede. Que la fuerza los acompañe...


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 10, 2010)

es increible como se fue a c*****jo todo el tema jajaj

chicos, chicas, homos, heteros, bi, travis, trans, sean felices!


----------



## antiworldx (Jul 11, 2010)

pues ya era hora,.... enhorabuena... adios, cada quien a lo suyo... fin del problema...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 11, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> -------------------------
> Iniciado por *fernandob*
> 
> si  quiero relacionarme hoy dia hay lugares, muchos para relacionarme y  nadie me jode , VIVIRIA BIEN Y TRANQUILO.​Estás DIRECTAMENTE mandando a corralitos de homos para que  no te "molesten". Seguro vivirías tranquilo donde tengas que ir a  lugares especiales para expresarte, ¿cómo que no? Claro que no vivirías  tranquilo.
> ...



stemma .......que decirte, :
deberias leer tranquilo todo y un poco mas, si bien pones cosas interesantes, para pensar estas pecando como otros de creer que tenes la verdad.
si me lees en TODO el tema veras que estoy prestando atencion a las demas opiniones, a las demas formas de pensar, yo solo tengo 2 ojos y 1 cabeza y estoy aca por que se que muchos mas ojos y mas cabezas se acercan mas a la verdad que una.
respecto de lo que me marcaste, TODO , solo copie y pegue un par de cosas , te digo que no estas en lo cierto al discutirmelo, estas NO COMPRENDIENDO lo que puse y sacandolo un poquiton de contexto.
si queres discutirlo tomate el tiempo de primero conocernos mas , tomandote el tiempo de LEER mas que 3 paginas.

te dire lo de la primer parte por ejemplo:
yo no mando a corralitos a nadie, SE que hay gente que si es bastante cerrada, y se que hoy dia (a diferencia de otra epoca) un homosexual no tiene dramas para relacionarse, si hay lugares, bares, clubes y demas, no son corralitos, nunca entre , pero supongo que si son clubes para gays los hicieron ellos.
pues bien , se abren en determinado horario y nadie les prende fuego ni pintan cosas en las paredes, ni nada, .
los homosexuales en esta sociedad de hoy creo que pueden reunirse , como un incha de futbol de river va a su club ( de river) .
uno que le gusta jugar en las compu va a un cyber.......no son corralitos.
quise decir lo que quise decir:
esta hoy dia todo tranqui.
ellos se mueven tranqui.
vos queres sacar de contexto, o exagerar hacia un lado que no es para hacerme quedar como un racista.
estas mal.
primero tene la cortesia de tratar de conocer a los demas cuando venis volando y aterrizas de golpe y disparando tiros .
asi no es la cosa.

ya ouse que como hay prostitucion homo hay homo que viven respetablemente, hay discretos y hay loquitos ......en todo tambien hetero .....no meto en la misma bolsa, lo que si se , y lo pongo , y te aseguro que yo no fui el que inicio ninguna guerra ni nada es que en la historia siempre ha habido problemas.
lo piola es actuar con inteligencia, no confrontar si no hace falta.


te repito, en esto yo no solo doy mi opinion , tambien LEO  y acepto las ideas y experiencias de los demas y APRENDO (para eso entro) y asi me modifico en mis ideas (vivo aprendiendo y descubriendo) :
*hace la prueba .*





lubeck dijo:


> Esto es lo que me parece interesante....
> 
> antes de dar en adopción debería haber un análisis de la familia que pretende adoptar(Hetero, Homo o de cualquier indole)....
> 
> ...




a mi tambien me parecio destacable esa parte


----------



## Electronec (Jul 11, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> Iniciado por *Electronec*
> 
> La única forma de mejorar es empezar reconociendo que uno está enfermo.​homofobia.
> (Del ingl. homophobia).
> ...



Que mania con sacar un pedazo de texto y distorsionarlo.

Si lees el post entero, esa frase la pongo a modo de cita, haciendo referencia a lo que piensa la gran mayoria y se lo calla.........vamos, que nadie *reconoce* públicamente lo que piensa, pero si en privado._*
Cita:*_También llamada *citación*, es un fragmento de una expresión humana, a  menudo escrita u oral, que ha sido insertada en otra expresión humana. 

Algo metafórico.


----------



## Dano (Jul 11, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Y en Los Simpsons, Bart se hace amigo de un gay y no le pasa nada. Y en otro capítulo a homero hasta le da un beso un gay y no pasa nada. Y en otro, homero tiene un asistente gay, y nada.
> Y Smithers... Y el Señor Burns... nada. Y mirá que el otro tiene ganas, ¿eh?.
> 
> Para un ejemplo, contraejemplos igual de válidos
> ...




Me hiciste acordar de:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg_eMMsuKmY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJbUgVSBhY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObSas-m0Nis&feature=related


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> Iniciado por *lubeck*
> 
> Esto es lo que me parece interesante....
> 
> ...


Este comentario de Lubeck se me había pasado.

En Argentina (supongo que en los demás países es similar) ese análisis de la familia existe. Consiste en un examen psicológico y visitas (pocas) de un asistente social a tu domicilio para verificar si se dá el ambiente apropiado para la crianza de un chico.
Por supuesto es algo débil y apunta a evitar situaciones "gruesas" como podría ser el hacinamiento (los padres no tienen la culpa pero convengamos que no es nada favorable).
No sé cómo podría hacerse algo más preciso y que a la vez sea práctico, porque no se puede hacer estudios psicológicos ni poner un asistente siguiendo de cerca al chico durante años.
Y justamente, debido lo difícil que es establecer los requisitos y su implementación, se fijan aspectos generales y se deja librado al criterio de cada juzgado decidir el resto.

Pero como el ser humano es un animal peligroso, facilitar demasiado la adopción tiene sus inconvenientes, porque abre más las puertas para maniobras ilegales y no es fácil probar cuando un funcionario estuvo "prendido" o actuó de buena fé.
En su momento, en la provincia de Corrientes se tenía una adopción ágil, pero después del escándolo con las denuncias de la Hna Marta Pelloni sobre tráfico de chicos se volvió a la burocracia de siempre, ningún juez quizo arriesgarse a quedar "pegado".


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2010)

hola muchachos, revivo este tema para contarles de algo muy sencillito que me ocurrio.
charlando con un amigo que suele hacerme ver las cosas sencillas.
dejemso de lado el tema de la adopcion y algunos puntos de ese tipo.
estabamos charlando y cuando surgio esto de el matrimonio homosexual me dice:

y vos ... tuviste que pedirle permiso a alguien cuando te casaste ??
a la vecina , a el señor de la otra cuadra que ni conoces, a el comerciante de la vuelta ??

y me parecio tan justo, realmente que joraca le importa a el resto de la gente si juan se quiere casar con maria o si pepe se quiere casar con manuel.
es tan.......ridiculo que un par de personas que no conozco necesiten mi permiso o el permiso de vos o de el otro para casarse .

yo sigo manteniendo que lo que llamamos matrimonio por iglesia es una "fiesta o ceremonia " que invento un grupo llamado iglesia, asi que si ellos ponen sus reglas eso si, me parece correcto que quien quiera entrar que acepte las reglas.
al final , la que queda cada vez mas arcaica y injusta es la dueña de la casa.
pero el que viene de afuera no puede pretender que esa institucion se modifique por nadie, ni por macho y pacho ni por la familia brady .

pero lo que les puse al principio, me parece tan simple y sencillo y irrefutable:
por que carajo tengo que pedirle permiso a nadie para casarme, si mi pareja y yo estamos de acuerdo LISTO, sea mi pareja de el mismo sexo u otro , sea de el mismo color o distinto, o de mas o menso edad.
siempre que sea mayor de edad, tenga todas sus funciones mentales ok (yo perdi ) y elija libremente..........es ...absurdo.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 13, 2010)

> charlando con un amigo que suele hacerme ver las cosas sencillas.



Me quito el sombrero ante personas que piensas de esa manera...

si se obtiene el mismo resultado....para que complicarsela???...

Saludos fer....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2010)

señor vengo apedir la mano de su hija (se pide permiso por respeto nada mas,porque aunque el suegro no le guste la hija se casa igual)


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 13, 2010)

Charlando el tema con mi señora, llegamos a una conclusión......no se si llamarla lógica, o inquietante, o tranquilizadora, o bahh no se, que cada uno con su manera de ver el tema, le ponga el adjetivo que le guste.   

En nuestro pais, a cualquier persona soltera, que demuestre ciertas condiciones minimas, se le puede otorgar un niño en adopción, me equivoco ? No se le pregunta si es homosexual o hetero, no?

Luego, si esa persona es o se torna homosexual (luego de la adopción), y decide juntarse, casarse, acollararse o como minga quieran llamarle, que pasa ? No habría, indirectamente, accedido a una adopción de un niño, que tendrá en el futuro como padres a una pareja homosexual ?

Bueno, les dejo la propuesta de debatir el caso, que, según lo leído, no se tocó en el hilo.
Sds.


----------



## funkytorino (Jul 13, 2010)

Me parece mal que se hable de relaciones "normales" y "anormales".

Existe un cierto comportamiento que se verifica en la generalidad de los casos, y por eso acostumbramos a etiquetarlo de "normal". Pero ni bien aparece un grupo de individuos que se comportan de otra manera (por caso, radicalmente distinta) no dudamos en tildar ese comportamiento de "anormal", con todas las connotaciones que acarrea, en vez de considerarlo "paranormal", es decir que sigue otra norma distinta a la general, otra "normalidad". 

Como nota al margen, cabe destacar que en la naturaleza existe más de una especie (son muchas, no me acuerdo cuantas) que tienen relaciones homosexuales, y no tiene que ver directamente con tener sexo con individuos del mismo género (en este punto es necesario ver que el punto que más nos, digamos, espanta de todo este tema es lo atinente a las relaciones sexuales).

En el caso de los seres humanos, hay un aditamento. Nuestra sociedad ha evolucionado hacia una forma de regulación social que se vale de las leyes para cumplir su cometido. Toda vez que se reconoce que la homosexualidad no es una rareza digna de un circo de freaks que debe ser condenada por ser socialmente aberrante, sino simplemente una forma de socializar de los individuos (que, como dije, se verifica en otras especies), no me parece mal que se legisle para darle un marco formal de desarrollo a esas relaciones. Igual que las otras relaciones. Y en definitiva ¿por qué tanta historia en formalizar algo que de hecho ya existe, y desde hace muchos años? Da la impresión de que es un poco paranoico.

Con respecto a la adopción es un poco más complicado. No creo tener todos los elementos como para poder dar una opinión, pero sí me aventuro a decir que ciertos argumentos esgrimidos en contra son falaces. Por ejemplo:

decir que un chico adoptado por padres homosexuales va a ser, necesariamente, homosexual es un disparate. La mayoría de los homosexuales son hijos de parejas heterosexuales...Este simple hecho da por tierra con ese argumento. Algo parecido dijeron al principio del hilo con las influencias religiosas.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 13, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Charlando el tema con mi señora, llegamos a una conclusión......no se si llamarla lógica, o inquietante, o tranquilizadora, o bahh no se, que cada uno con su manera de ver el tema, le ponga el adjetivo que le guste.
> 
> En nuestro pais, a cualquier persona soltera, que demuestre ciertas condiciones minimas, se le puede otorgar un niño en adopción, me equivoco ? No se le pregunta si es homosexual o hetero, no?
> 
> ...


si, pero cuando fallece el padre, tutor o encargado. el chico no queda en manos de la pareja del homosexual, va de vuelta a adopcion.. eso segun las leyes de aca hasta ahora.


ahora hago otra reflexion mas. la iglesia y unos cuantos mas dicen y usan como punta de lanza el estar "a favor de la familia" y que el casamiento gay atenta contra la familia tradicional, y que "los niños tienen derecho a una familia compuesta por un padre y una madre"

yo me pregunto, como es que se llega desde un casamiento entre 2 homos a atentar contra el matrimoño heterosexual? osea... va pepe a casarse con pipo, y como no se puede porque son dos personas del mismo sexo, entonces se hacen hetero a la fuerza y se casan con una mina? no entiendo por donde vienen los argumentos tan homofobicos de parte de la iglesia, como que si se pueden casar los homos, entonces todos se van a volver homos y no habra mas casamientos entre heterosexuales, lo mismo que la de suspender y "HASTA EXCOMULGAR" al cura que esta a favor de la igualdad de personas, independientemente de su inclinacion sexual, yo me pregunto, con que cara la iglesia sale a decir que "Constatar una diferencia real no es discriminar. La naturaleza no  discrimina cuando nos hace varón o mujer. Nuestro Código Civil no  discrimina cuando exige el requisito de ser varón y mujer para contraer  matrimonio; sólo reconoce una realidad natural"

SEÑORES: PUTOS HUBO SIEMPRE, no por no poder casarse van a disminuirse, ni por poder casarse van a aumentar...

justamente ellos, que a las mujeres las relegan a un segundo plano dentro de su carrera ecleciastica....


----------



## unleased! (Jul 13, 2010)

Yo bisexual, las tias a pares!!!!!


----------



## anx (Jul 13, 2010)

Señores no se como estara el tema este por sus paises, pero aqui en españa ace unos dos años atras estaba muy revuelto con el tema de la adopción, y los matrimonios del mismo sexo. En aquel entonces yo pensaba una cosa que aun sigo pensando, ¿quien somos nosotros para meternos en la vida de otras personas, si les ace feliz estar con un hombre, una mujer....da lo mismo si son felices, quienes somos nosotros para debatir siquiera su felicidad?. Si la vida son 3 dias no somos nadie para hacer que se tiren dos ocultando a quien querer...como se dice por aqui ¡vive y deja vivir!.
Y en el tema de la adopción pienso que un niño lo que mas necesita es un hogar feliz en los que sus tutores se quieran y transmitan ese amor hacia el niño.

simplemente es mi opinion centremonos solamente en nuestra vida y todos seremos mas felices...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2010)

hola, hay un tema que no tenemos que olvidar, si bien estoy de acuerdo como ya puse que uno no es quien para meterse en la vida de los demas, a "juzgar" (que absurdo) ni a prohibir ni opinar, si no se meten con vos.

pero respecto de los hijos o sea la adopcion les dare un punto de vista que quizas sea el motivo de toda esta discusion, no es un punto de vista que este ni a favor ni enn contra, es solo intentar comprender el por que este lio.

nuestra sociedad ya tiene un tiempito, vivimso en el 2010 , o sea mas de dos mil años desde que comenzamso a contarlos.
ya tenemso una sociedad armada, con sus defectos grandotes, pero asi esta.......es mas, sus defectos nos muestran que nos falta mucho aun.
la familia es la base de nuestra sociedad y bla , bla , asi siempre lo vimso y nos lo enseñaron y estoy bastante de acuerdo, es un tema largo que desviaria mucho esto, pero en general las cosas POR ALGO SON.
no digo que sean lo mejor, pero en general tienen un motivo.
entonces :
que se trata aca ??
derechos homo ?? 
no 
lo que se trata es *UN CAMBIO * y eso siempre genera temor .
aca en este caso como ya mencione antes se da algo especial:
quieren que se apruebe "un paquete " .
no es solo que la sociedad los acepte (cosa que ya esta) 
ni que puedan vivir juntos (ya nadie hace lio) 
ni que se puedan casar (una fiestita y libreta de casamiento) .
ini que tengan lso mismso derechos legales, como ser pension, herencia etc. 
tambien LA ADOPCION.

siempre se dice que en nuestra sociedad los niños primero (aunque ........buehh... dejemoslo ) entonces me parece muy predecible que se arme este lio.
quieren generar un CAMBIO.
un paquete de cosas que afectan a la sociedad (para muchos) .
y incluyen hasta las cosas mas sensibles (niños) .

era predecible.
estoy casi seguro que se pudo haber hecho de a pcoo , con mas discrecion y sin tanto lio.
es mas, no me extrañaria que algunas cosas que se aprueben sean al final discriminatorias, por que si se ponene a revolver esto, para eso en vez de hacer "una ley para que lso homosexuales adopten" .
por que no metenmano en el sistema de adopciones en general y lo mejoran ??
como ya pusieron aca, la idea es que lso niños huerfanos caigan en buenas manos, no importa si los padres adoptivos son morochos, rubios de ojos azules, plomeros o ingenieros........homosexuales ......o eteros ??
alguno de uds. vio a sus padres haciendo chiqui chaca ???? 
teoricamente esa parte queda en el dormitorio.


luego.........lo de la iglesia........es otro tema........todavia hay olor a quemado .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 13, 2010)

En estos días pude darme cuenta de algo... resulta que me trato con muchos seres humanos a diario... y algunos son homosexuales... pero otros... son heterosexuales... y casualmente vi los dos extremos... en la pareja homosexual, ante la visita todo ok, muy rescatados... pero en la heterosexual... mmm bueno... como llamarlos... dos reventados de m***da... incluso me sentí incómodo en esa casa. No le importa que esten los hijos delante para entrar a manocearse... ni que esté uno de afuera (llamese DJ_Glenn)... la verdad no los veo como ejemplo... aunque bueno... esta pareja heterosexual tiene 11 años de convivencia sin estar casados... pero con tres crios... creo seriamente que estos chicos estarían mejor con la pareja homosexual que con la heterosexual. La nena de 11 años, con el ejemplo que tiene en su casa no creo que llegue a los 15 sin embarazarse... y hablando de eso... nadie toca el tema de la 'educación sexual en la escuela'... vi esos kits de instrucción... y tienen una p***nga de madera de proporciones generosas pero lejos del humano promedio (al menos yo), levonogestrona, anticonceptivos, preservativos... y si revisamos bien seguro que hay sildenafil y dapoxetina... eso es lo que quieren enseñarle a nuestros hijos... mi nena está en el jardín pero la verdad ya tengo miedo de que vaya a la primaria porque todo eso que uno no quiere en su casa se lo enseñan en la escuela y no necesariamente los compañeros, sino que los docentes... bueno me fui de tema... pero creo que un poco tiene que ver con lo que se trata en este hilo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 13, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> el tema de la 'educación sexual en la escuela'... vi esos kits de instrucción... y tienen una p***nga de madera *de proporciones generosas* pero lejos del humano promedio (al menos yo), .



esta bueno eso, asi las nenas no tienen relaciones prematuras:
cuando ven al primero en bolas le dicen:
jaaa, CON ESA PORQUERÍA YO NO DEBUTO y lo dejan al pibe para el psicologo.
y asi pasan los años buscando a pinocho , el dueño de esa p***nga de madera gigante ..........cuando tienen la edad suficiente para saber que no es la medida promedio ya esta.
ya son grandes ........que hagan lo que quieran.

eso esta en el manual de psicologia retorcida , no recuerdo el capitulo por que tengo problemas de memoria un trauma de chico con una nena que me desprecio


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 13, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> *OTRO MAS???*
> 
> El juego de palabras que planteás es completamente falso:
> 
> ...



bien, ok. su relacion es anormal, si queres ponerlo de esa forma, da lo mismo. (no dije que fuera lo mismo, dije que da lo mismo. ejemplo matematico: 3+1=4 y 2+2=4 (matematica sin entrar mucho en detalles)).

pero aun asi no te explicaste bien, normal no refiere a la naturaleza. la palabra que deberias haber puesto es natural. lo cual sigue siendo incorrecto, ya que en la naturaleza hay homosexualidad tambien.
bien, vayamos a otra manera de interpretar lo que dijiste.
vamos a tomar la palabra "relacion" como unicamente social conciente (es decir humana), entonces bien podriamos decir que es natural/normal, ya que el unico caso conocido donde hay una relacion de este tipo es entre nosotros, por tanto, si se da, es natural.

decis que la comparacion que hice es "completamente inaplicable y desubicada". pero no la justificas...

y sobre esto:


> Lo que mas me llama la atención en este tema, aunque ya lo he visto antes en otros lugares, es que hay muchas personas que en lugar de preocuparse en exponer y justificar su posición (o quedarse en el molde y no decir nada) solo buscan desacreditar la posición de los demás como medio de garantizar que lo que ellos opinan es lo correcto. Y cuando no hay un motivo para desacreditar con fundamento...se lo inventa, total...."miente, miente y algo quedará"



creo que no hace falta explicar por que lo que dijiste es una contradiccion. 

*

pregunta interesante ezvalla: si vos fueras LA autoridad suprema, y nunca antes 2 personas del mismo sexo habian tenido una relacion de este tipo, pero vienen 2 mujeres y te dicen: "queremos iniciar una relacion, ezvalla, pero siempre lo natural fue y es que los involucrados sean de diferente sexo. nos dejarias iniciar nuestra relacion?"

vos que haces? acordate que sos LA autoridad suprema, tenes control sobre todo lo referente a permisos. las dejarias iniciar una relacion homosexual?*


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2010)

me levante retemprano hoy y puse la TV , solo para escucharla.
y  estaban con una marcha de la iglesia en contra del matrimonio gay.

en  verdad .........que torpe.....olvide algo muy importante que la vida me  enseño, algo que me costo y dolio mucho y en esto es muy importante.
escuchaba  a alguna gente que esta en CONTRA de el matrimonio gay.
en verdad,  de corazon les digo que yo no estoy un 100% a favor, ya puse algunos  motivos, pero aca no me pongo a defender ni a estar en contra de nada,  solo a analizar y a defender A LA RAZON, ponemos argumentos, analizamos y  aprendemos.
defender algo a lo cabezon es .

un señor mayor decia:
*" yo estoy en  contra, por que siempre tuve papa y mama y eso es lo normal y vengo a  defenderlo".*
otro decia:
*"yo acepto y estoy a favor  de lso derechos de la gente pero los demas deben aceptar LOS DERECHOS de  la mayoria, por que sino nos estan atacando (o algo asi) ".*

habia muchas caras de fiesta, la iglesia lleva ajovenes y chicos , absolutamente manipulables, ......pero....fiesta de que ?? pregunto yo: 
acaso en las escuelas (mis 2 hijos van a escuelas catolicas, de curas) se DISCUTE ese tema?? 
me refiero, permiten que los chicos lo discutan libremente?? que le hagan preguntas a un cura, que le pongan argumentos , que le pidan RAZON  ?? 
o solo hay que OBEDECER .

*(NOTA1) *

en verdad me  olvide........que torpe, me olvide cuando mis suegros me dijeron que  votaban a los radicales _*"por que siempre fueron radicales y no  iban a cambiar" *_.........aunque el radical que estaba era una KK  o olia a eso .
me olvide la charla de el cura en la misa de el bautismo de mi sobrina, que decia una GUARANGADA TOTAL , me vuve que ir, el cura daba gracias por que lso padres de esa nena la bautizaron y asi le dieron el camino a Dios, por que si no hubiesen bautizado a la niña , pues que EL INFIERNO ...........un niño.........

me olvide las veces que discuti de cosas que eran "lo  mio" , de lo que siempre trabajo, esas cosas que hoy ponemos en  "ANECDOTAS DE PROFESION" en las cuales gente cercana a nosotros o  clientes nos porfian , nos discuten de cosas que nosotros sabemos 100% y  ellos no tienen la mas puta idea, pero igual te las discuten con  argumentos ridiculos, pero para ellos validos .
me olvide como es el  ser humano .
soberbio a vecs.
estupido muchisimas veces.

*NOTA1*
nadie les va a quitar el derecho de tener  a su mama y papa, nadie.
pero  ......ellos si quitan el derecho a los demas, simplemente por que hacen  esa cuenta equivocada y enferma:
"si yo te permito que tengas vos  tal cosa equivale a que yo no la tenga"
o "si se aprueba el  matrimonio gay entonces todos seremos gays".

esa misma cosa  enfermiza que escuche cuando hablaba acerca de el aborto, recuerdo que  hace tiempo lo charle con varios , gente mayor.
aprobar el aborto NO  quiere decir que se va a obligar A NADIE a que aborte, solo quiere decir  que , quien lo decida conveniente tendra las condiciones sanitarias  adecuadas para hacerlo.
*PERO NO .*
de  eso no se habla, eso no se toca , eso no se mira, eso no se dice.
y  las respuestas son tan enfermas, y desnudan a gente tan ignorante y  necia:
señoras mayores que en su vida jamas trabajaron, vivieron a  costillas de su marido.
señores sin educacion, o por lo menos sin  libertad de pensar libremente toda su vida, siempr een la cola para todo  y obedientes.
gente que , si le dicen que ahi esta la bruja van  ytodos juntos (nunca nadie fue) hacen el bulto para un linchamiento .
y  cuando su hijo es violado por el sacerdote, dicen que es mentira.

cada quien siempre "tuerce " las cosas un poquito en su favor, segun su conveniencia, el grupo A FAVOR seguro que esconde algunso vivos,gente que no es muy justa.
el grupo EN CONTRA tambien dice boludecs y esconde mentiras.
pero no se trata mi post de estar a favor o en contra:
se trata de LA RAZON, de no decir boludeces, de analizar las cosas bien, con la razon.
y si tenes argumentos , buenisimo, ponelos y los analizamos juntos.
pero decir *"yo estoy en contra por que siempre tuve papa y mama y esto destruye a la familia "*  es ...................ridiculo.
que sigue ??? 
la mate porque era mia !!!!!! 
o la mate por que no me hacia caso !!!!!
se hace lo que yo digo por que yo mando !!!!!!




son tantas cosas 
me  olvide de como es la gente .


----------



## funkytorino (Jul 14, 2010)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> ahora hago otra reflexion mas. la iglesia y unos cuantos mas dicen y usan como punta de lanza el estar "a favor de la familia" y que el casamiento gay atenta contra la *familia tradicional*, y que "los niños tienen derecho a una familia compuesta por un padre y una madre"



La iglesia trata de perpetuar éstos conceptos para sostener sus dogmas. No habría problema si se limitara a sus fieles, pero como está presionando para que el Poder Legislativo no sancione una ley (es decir se está metiendo de lleno en el plano civil donde no debería tener la más mínima injerencia), la cosa ya toma otro rumbo y se convierte en un error grave. Y si consideramos que hace lo mismo con otros temas que implican un riesgo grande, como por ejemplo la increíble aversión al uso de preservativo, ya es insostenible, casi irresponsable.

Con respecto al tema de la familia tradicional, el argumento es un mero formalismo ya que se esgrime por el sólo hecho de exigir que la pareja esté compuesta por un hombre y una mujer, sin mayores reparos, para cumplir con sus "leyes". Así, las parejas _como dios manda_ pueden llegar a ser una bomba de tiempo, pero son tradicionales y bien constituidas...

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 14, 2010)

funkytorino dijo:


> ....Con respecto al tema de la familia tradicional, el argumento es un mero formalismo ya que se esgrime por el sólo hecho de exigir que la pareja esté compuesta por un hombre y una mujer, sin mayores reparos, para cumplir con sus "leyes". Así, las parejas _como dios manda_ pueden llegar a ser una bomba de tiempo, pero son tradicionales y bien constituidas...


Ademas, la pareja realmente "como Dios manda" no esta compuesta por un hombre y una mujer sino por un hombre y *varias* mujeres. Tal como ocurria en "tiempos biblicos", tal como ocurre con los Mormones y tal como ocurre en los paises islamicos (no se si en todos). 
Y en cierta manera, tal como es en la naturaleza. Donde la monogamia es justamente una rareza y la relacion dominante es poligamia o directamente "amor libre".


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola.

Creo que no debe llamarse *Matrimonio Homosexual,* el nombre más apropiado podría ser *"Contrato de convivencia de personas del mismo género (sexo).*

De este modo nos quitamos todo argumento que esté relacionado al matrimonio.

Respecto a la adopción, en todas los países hay normas para la adopción. En alguno países se permita a los soltero adoptar un menor.

Supongamos que a las personas homosexuales en convivencia reconocida (en forma legal) se les permita adopción, esto no quiere decir que el menor niño(a) que adopten, se va a ver influenciado en su formación (inducir al homosexualismo). Ya que no se sabe el por qué del homosexualismo.

Si no ponemos a pensar un poco, la mayoría de los homosexuales provienen (o son criados) de familias heterosexuales. Esto nos dice que la conducta sexual de lo padres no influye en las preferencia de tipo sexual de los hijo(a)s.

Una simple reflexión. Sí tenemos un hijo(a) que es homosexual, no desearíamos que tenga todos los derechos como cualquier persona. Que su preferencia sexual no se una razón para que se le limite en su derechos y obligaciones que corresponde toda persona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Icepick (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola a todos 


El matrimonio entre personas del mismo sexo no me incomoda de ninguna forma ; pero me e puesto a pensar en un niño que llegue a la escuela y le enseñen sobre sexualidad y le digan el hombre tiene pene y la mujer vagina, que llegue mas tarde a su casa y le diga a la " mamá " mami tu tienes vagina , por que tienes tanto pelo en la cara , por que eres igual a mi " papá " ??? son cosas que tenderían a confundir a un niño de una manera pienso yo que perjudicial, otra situacion es cuando el niño vaya con una cartelera al colegio como todos algun dia lo hicimos y enseñe su familia a la clase y diga este es mi papa y este es mi mama de una u otra forma esto creara cierto malestar en el niño de una forma en que marcara su forma de ver las cosas.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 14, 2010)

Hola Icepick.   
Lo que estás diciendo son argumentos bastante comunes. Donde el no encontrar a una situación hipotética una salida satisfactoria parece ser suficiente para marginar a un grupo de personas.

Si un padre no sabe como explicarle algo a un chico, el verdadero problema es el padre que no sabe qué decir por culpa de sus propios prejuicios.
Si un padre no tiene respuesta cuando su hijo pregunta en la cena por qué tiene que "mandar la palabra sexo al 2020" o por qué en los diarios el rubro de más anuncios es el de servicios de prostitución, tenemos varios problemas, pero el principal es la incompetencia de ése padre.

Con el "Que pasará cuando..." se magnifica el problema, si bien son situaciones que serían desagradables para el chico, el problema es de la sociedad que al no estar acostumbrada, lo rechaza por ser diferente.
Lo mismo que con un negro en un ambiente de blancos racistas las medidas a tomar jamás debería ser marginar al negros (Aunque hasta hace poco en Sudáfrica era lo más normal )


----------



## Stemma (Jul 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No saqués mi expresión de contexto, por que con esa idea tuya, también tienen derecho a casarse los pedófilos con los niños de los que abusan, o los zoofílicos con las cabras a las que fifan.
> _¿Cómo vas a comparar a un pedófilo o a un zoofílico con un homosexual?
> Encima decís que un pedófilo se va a casar con su víctima y un zoofílico con una cabra. Pero qué burrada
> ¿Dónde está la víctima del homosexual? Los homosexuales se quieren casar porque ambos quieren, es de acuerdo mutuo. Ni comparado con los ejemplos bestiales que pusiste._
> ...





ezavalla dijo:


> Y yo te pregunto: Luchan? O son una vulgar herramienta del gobierno en esta cruzada contra la "discriminación de los gays"?
> La presencia de una institución como el INADI me parece perfecto, lo que me parece muy mal es que la conducción esté puesta por el político de turno . Has escuchado las declaraciones?


¿Vos creés que es sólo un tipo que maneja el INADI? ¿Creés que es cosa nueva ver al INADI metido en temas de homosexualidad vs homofobia?
Es el órgano que tiene que intervenir en cuanto se note una presencia intolerante en algún ámbito público o privado. A eso se dedican.

*
---------------------------------------------*​


Electronec dijo:


> Que mania con sacar un pedazo de texto y distorsionarlo.
> Si lees el post entero, esa frase la pongo a modo de cita, haciendo referencia a lo que piensa la gran mayoria y se lo calla.........vamos, que nadie *reconoce* públicamente lo que piensa, pero si en privado._*
> Cita:*_También llamada *citación*, es un fragmento de una expresión humana, a  menudo escrita u oral, que ha sido insertada en otra expresión humana.
> Algo metafórico.





Electronec dijo:


> El fabuloso invento no es otro que el ministerio de igualdad.
> (...)pero este ministerio no hace otra cosa que hacer propaganda electoral de ser un ejemplo de civismo, socialmente ejemplar y el primero que dice lo que piensa, que en definitiva es lo que piensa la mayoria...............ZAS.........te tachan de todo lo habido y por haber.


Eso es sarcasmo. Si yo leo eso entiendo que para vos un ministerio que se ocupa de la igualdad está al dope
Eso es tratar de ganar un argumento por mayoría, eso es una Falacia.


Electronec dijo:


> Como dijo fernandob hace poco;
> La única forma de mejorar es empezar reconociendo que uno está enfermo.


Claramente tildás de enfermos a los homosexuales. La idea de la frase es, resumiendo: Para que todo mejore, los homosexuales tienen que reconocer que están enfermos.
Y lo que viene adherido es, claramente, que enfermos no pueden tener esas libertades, porque se habla de una enfermedad social, psíquica; mucho menos darle hijos en adopción a un "enfermo".

Demostrado claramente que no te saqué nada de contexto. Sólo *no* pongo palabras de adorno cuando cito para que no se haga un choclo.
Ejemplo:
El pibe, feo, torcido y lleno de granos, se agarró a una mina hermosa (creo que vivía en Barracas) y la llevó a pasear en el auto por la ciudad, todo mientras llovia
El pibe (...) se agarró una mina hermosa (...) y la llevo a pasear en auto.

En fin. La homofobia es una patología mucho más comprobable que la homosexualidad. La diferencia es que la homofobia genera odio, la homosexualidad genera comportamientos que a vos no te molestan.

*----------------------------------------------------​*
*fernandob*
Te remarqué esas cosas porque leyendo lo que escribías me pareció notar algo como "Quédense ahí, si nadie los jode, no hagan bardo al pedo". No te lo tomes a mal, pero a veces la falta de una coma o un punto me confunden y termino entiendo lo que quiero.
En fin, te remarqué las cosas que parecen meter a los homosexuales como loquitas. El tema es que se juzgue a la persona como futuro padre por el tipo de persona que es.
Por ejemplo: Si fuera juez, pensaría mucho antes de otorgarle un hijo a Guido Süller, por su perfil psíquico. O a Piazza, por poner a alguien (es mi triste opinión, eh).

A mí no me gusta la movida que hay ahora en la TV (miro poco, pero hoy pasé así por todos lados y los escuchaba) en la que los homosexuales hay copiado y empiezan a presionar CTRL+V y decir en coro "Nosotros tenemos mucho amor", me parece que están encarando para el orto (¡qué frase poco oportuna!) porque la idea de tener un hijo no es darle amor como a un perrito: hay que educarlo, contenerlo, comprenderlo, ponerle límites (no disciplina cuadrada, sino los límites necesarios para no pasar por arriba de los demás) y muchas cosas más.

*----------------------------------------------------​*
Sobre Aleister Crowley no me voy a extender porque es cosa aparte, hay que ponerse en la época en la que vivió y leer las cosas que realmente están junto a la Filosofía, Ética, Ciencia del muchachito. Fue hace más que apareció, en esa época poner un dibujo de Jesús como zombie y ponerle abajo una leyenda que diga "Quiero cerebrooooo... digo... he venido por ustedes" sería motivo de una condena social enorme, y por qué no, un monton de invenciones increíbles.
"Amor es La Ley, amor bajo voluntad". 
El amor no es el de una pareja, el amor es en un sentido más general; la voluntad no es la voluntad de hacer algo por "ganas" es más una voluntad Nietzscheana.
"``Hacé lo que vos quieras´´ será el todo de La Ley"
Otra vez más cercano a la voluntad de la que hablé. Es hacer lo que vos querés "y no lo que te dicen". Se acerca más a pensar y no ser pensado, etc...
Claro, el tema de la Magick y todo eso tiene que ver más con los Magios(yo también soy fana de los Simpsons) y eso, no tiene que ver con conejos, galeras y secretarias.
Tiene textos bastante respetables...
... y sí, un poco loco estaba.

*PD: no me maten, no me limito si escribo algo. Quiero que todo se entienda.*


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Creo que no debe llamarse *Matrimonio Homosexual,* el nombre más apropiado podría ser *"Contrato de convivencia de personas del mismo género (sexo).*


Es que entonces los estás discriminando.
Si las opiniones acerca del nombre que se le de se basan en la opinión de la iglesia (o es la iglesia misma la que opina), entonces que sea la iglesia la que lame matrimonio a lo que considere, y que vos, yo y cuanto hetero haya dando vueltas tengamos un "Contrato de convivencia de pareja".

Es un simple cambio de palabras (y un pequeño recorte, se ve), de forma que cuando una pareja homosexual se case, tenga un "Contrato de convivencia de pareja".

Que sea la iglesia la que discrimine cuanto quiera, pero es inaceptable que ante la ley haya diferencias, o eso implica que no todos somos iguales ante la ley...

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 14, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> esta bueno eso, asi las nenas no tienen relaciones prematuras:
> cuando ven al primero en bolas le dicen:
> jaaa, CON ESA PORQUERÍA YO NO DEBUTO y lo dejan al pibe para el psicologo.
> y asi pasan los años buscando a pinocho , el dueño de esa p***nga de madera gigante ..........cuando tienen la edad suficiente para saber que no es la medida promedio ya esta.
> ...



Como, Fernando, la de madera no es el tamaño promedio ?????
Uyyy, entonces soy un fenómeno !!!!!!!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2010)

hoy miraba en la TV eñl tema ese de la marcha.
como ya dije antes no hay nada peor para un policia que otro policia (corrupto) .
nada peor para un cura que otro cura (pedofilo) .
y se veia la marcha a favor de el casamiento gay en el congreso UN PENE GIGANTE , de goma o algo asi, de color blanco............en fin , de nuevo "como ya dije" lo estan encarando mal, son unas locas que solo van a joder a los homosexuales que quieren vivir seriamente su vida.

yo no estoy ni a favor ni en contra de ellos o de los otros, SI ESTOY A FAVOR D ELA RAZON.
y suponiendo que este a favor de un grupo , no es justo ESOS GRUPOS.
no estoy a favor de esas locas que manifiestan en el congreso con un pene gigante, parecen estupidos y nada serios , si esperan que con ese simbolo los van a tomar en serio, entonces si :
no merecen el derecho a adoptar por que les falta un tornillo en la azotea.
y la iglesia que arma el otro grupo:
como ya dije: a la iglesia solo le "sirve" gente que vaya a sus manifestaciones, que le hagan caso ciegamente, pero JAMAS les importa debatir tranquilos y sanamente para buscar LA MEJOR opcion para nada.

ojo, ........y como siempre:
una golondrina no hace verano, hay de todo en todos lados, lastima que los que ponen la cara suelen ser los menso presentables..............cosas de esta sociedad........cosas extrañas.


ahora , respecto de el tema de la adopcion, estaba justo pensando en algo, y no lo tomenqcomo que quiero "meter a todos en la misma bolsa" , nada que ver, es mas, ni siquiera se si es bueno o no , solo es una idea:
hya pibes que de niños se ve o se puede saber si tienen tendencias o directament eseran homosexuales, creo que hasta con pruebas medicas, si es un problema de genes u hormonas.
en fin.
de igual modo que un niño hetero puede sentirse incomodo con padres adoptivos homo u niño con tendencias o directamente gay puede sentirse incomodo con padres adoptivos hetero.
hasta hay padres hetero que A SUS PROPIOS HIJOS al saber que es homo lo tratan mal.
en fin.
creo que , solo quizas un niño huerfano homo seria mas contenido y comprendido con padres serios homo .
quiero decir que si se piensan las cosas, si se estudian, si se hacen de buena fe, con solo la idea de obtener el mejor resultado, se consiguen soluciones e ideas.
ahora si se hacen las cosas solo con fines politicos (KK) o con fines privados (que unas locas salgan en la TV y se hagan famossas ) .......la cosa sale mal.
una lastima.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

> no estoy a favor de esas locas que manifiestan en el congreso con un pene gigante, parecen estupidos y nada serios ,



yo tampoco estoy deacuerdo en ese tipo de manifestaciones...

pero desgraciadamente son las que funcionan fer... aca si no se hacen tapando calles o plantones la ley nada mas ni se mueve...

que forma tan incivilizada de hacer las cosas pero desgraciadamente es mejor que una guerra... creo yo..


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2010)

ja................me imagino una guerra por esto:
de maracas ..........
te corren con el pene gigante .
o te atrapan en el bosque , te desarman y te dicen:
ahora vas a ver NUESTRO punto de vista.
por eso.......en caso de una guerra asi , lo mejor es tener una de esas pastillas que usaban lso rusos para suicidarse....................o un pote de hipoglos por lo menos .


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

> a................me imagino una guerra por esto


 

pero es cierto.. imaginate un junta en la sala de cabildo a puerta cerrada como normalmente se hacen y los homos de traje y todo el rollo y los legisladores en el otro extremo discutiendo el problema... el secretario haciendo nota de todo...
en cuanto se acaba la junta el secre echa al basurero las notas, los homos salen y los legisladores se la empiezan a carcajear... ya lo he visto no con ese tema pero te lo digo asi sucede...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 14, 2010)

si.........la verdad que la jaula de las locas no solo esta en la calle en el congreso.

un tema que *JAMAS* pude comprender :
cuando se aprobo la ley de el trabajo esa de hace años, que luego hubo denuncias de corrupcion, que cada diputado o senador o no se que (yo de politica  ) se ligo una valija llena de $$$ . todo un lio, denuncias, corrupcion, escandalo...........
pero la ley no se anulo .

la verdad.........un desastre nuestro mundo .

la verdad.........con lo jodido y mierda que es el mundo en que vivimso , un oasis es EL HOGAR, *la o las personas que uno ama.*........quien es quien para meterse ??? 
si yo fernando soy feliz con mi pareja (manolo) , que nadie me joda.
envidia les deberia dar, hay tantas parejas hombre - mujer que no pueden decr que son felices de verdad, que se sienten orgullosos uno de el otro, que puedan decir que se comprenden, que se estiman, que son buenso /as compañeros/as .
que son amigos y ..bueno.eso.

si uno es feliz con otra persona, listo, no se toca lo que funciona.


edit:
che gente........estaba pensando , charlando con un amigo me diceia que los KK estan a favor de esto de el matrimonio homosexual para ganar votos.
pero........
si son minoria ?? 
ganan 10 mil votos de homosexuales y pierden 1 millon de votos de heterosexuales.
no me cerraba .
y de refilon escuche hoy un tema acerca de que hay una *ley de glaciares* (saben algo ?? ) .
los KK no tienen un pelo de giles y son mas ladinos que el peor, no sera que estan llevando esto de el matrimonio gay que es bastante conflictivo al centro de la escena solo para distraer ??
para que otra ley que les deje $$ a raudales pase desapercibida y entre por un tubo .

???


----------



## Cacho (Jul 14, 2010)

La Ley de Glaciares se trató en el congreso y se aprobó, después la vetó doña K y así se puede poner minería a cielo abierto en la zona de glaciares.
Y no te quepan dudas de que lo está haciendo.

En cuanto a lo de los votos, fijate que la enorme mayoría de los que se oponen al matrimonio gay también eran (ya eran) opositores a los K. Es una medida progre para captar a los progres que no los apoyan hoy. Saben que los odios viscerales que generaron no van a cambiar con una ley más o menos, y no es casualidad que lo estén haciendo hoy, preparando el terreno para las elecciones del 2011 y tanteando cómo viene la mano.
Aplaudo que lo hagan, aunque me habría gustado mas que fuera en otro contexto.

Y no los voy a votar ni a palos 
Saludos


----------



## Stemma (Jul 14, 2010)

Comentario aparte...
Los homosexuales *sí* pueden adoptar legalmente, lo hacen como padres solteros. El tema es que si lo adoptan las parejas casadas se complica.
Pero vos tranquilamente podés "postularte" como padre adoptivo tranquilamente.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2010)

de la adopción eso mismo había explicado en los primeros mensajes... así que por eso preguntaba que tiene que ver la adopción, la iglesia y la madre en coche con lo que en un matrimonio hetereosexual se define como "un proyecto de empresa" (eso suele decir la jueza que te casa en bahía jaja). Además, al menos los homosexuales se quieren casar... porque el pique está flojo con los heterosexuales jaja todos viviendo en pecado, incluso con el descaro de reproducirse sin pedir permiso a dios, hasta que se cansan y luego cada uno a lo suyo... salvo que como no se está casado no es necesario el divorcio (y esa es una monedita que no le va al estado)... luego viene el asunto de las mediaciones, las cuotas alimentarias, etc... imagino que con el matrimonio homosexual existirá más compromiso entre las parejas y por ser una cuestión "legalmente nueva" funcionará mejor que un matrimonio heterosexual (al menos los primeros años).

Ayer al mediodía estaba viendo en la tele una "marcha" o como le quieran llamar que hicieron en la municipalidad (en la puerta... porque de ahí no pasan jaja) los que estan en contra de este asunto... y en medio un par de colados con la banderita del arco iris... el de la banderita que salió en la tele era un payaso así que no creo que represente a nadie y no falto el bobo que le tiró alcohol. Como ven... de esas dos personas ninguna representa  a nadie.

Así que tenes al que te dice "no porque no!" y al que te dice "sí porque sí!" y a los otros 37000000 alguien nos pregunta algo?


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2010)

por eso digo: esto me parece que es para distraer.
algo se traman estos caranchos K.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> algo se traman estos caranchos K.


Seguro... Los K tuvieron mayoría en las dos cámaras durante un par de años, pero esto no se trató nunca y ni siquiera se mencionó. Como sea, ya está aprobado y lo aplaudo.

Lo curioso es que recién ahora aparece el asunto, poco después de haber perdido la mayoría y poco antes de irnos a las elecciones. Llamativo.
Y preparate para el año de campaña que se viene.

Saludos


----------



## Momo Sampler (Jul 15, 2010)

El chico del primer post decia que estaba en contra de la adopcion porque iba a influir la sexualidad del propioa chico.
Como dato te tiro que el 100% de las personas homosexuales salieron de una mama y un papa.
La verdad no veo en que podrian fallar dos padres en la crianza de un hijo por el hecho de ser homosexuales, no lo veo...

Les dejo una carta que me llego que esta escrito en tono satirico, simplemente para abrir un poco la mente respecto a este tema:



> Estoy completamente a favor de permitir el matrimonio entre católicos. Me parece una injusticia y un error tratar de impedírselo. El catolicismo no es una enfermedad. Los católicos, pese a que a muchos no les gusten o les parezcan extraños, son personas normales y deben poseer los mismos derechos que los demás, como si fueran, por ejemplo, informáticos u homosexuales.
> Soy consciente de que muchos comportamientos y rasgos de carácter de las personas católicas, como su actitud casi enfermiza hacia el sexo, o la defensa a ultranza de sus ministros pederastas o de sus arzobispos perseguidos por delitos económicos, pueden parecernos extraños a los demás. Sé que incluso, a veces, podrían esgrimirse argumentos de salubridad pública, como su peligroso y deliberado rechazo a los preservativos. Sé también que muchas de sus costumbres, como la exhibición pública de imágenes de torturados, o las insinuaciones de zoofilia entre una mujer y un palomo, puedan incomodar a algunos. E incluso el que no hayan condenado su pasado bañado en la sangre de víctimas a las que llamaban, según la época, infieles, herejes, rojos o liberales; o espolvoreado con las cenizas de científicos, curanderas (brujas) o simples enfermos mentales.
> Pero todo eso no es razón suficiente para impedirles el ejercicio del matrimonio.
> Algunos podrían argumentar que un matrimonio entre católicos no es un matrimonio real, porque para ellos es un ritual y un precepto religioso ante su dios, en lugar de una unión entre dos personas.
> ...



Que ningun catolico se vaya a ofender por favor, la carta esta escrita como ya dije con tono satirico para intentar abrir mentes respecto a este tema nada mas. Leansela que esta buena


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2010)

¿Y si leés el tema entero Momo, que esa carta ya está publicada? 

Saludos


----------



## Momo Sampler (Jul 15, 2010)

colgado me decian
perdon

entenderas que son 11 paginas jaja


----------



## julienalexander (Jul 15, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Hola Icepick.
> Lo que estás diciendo son argumentos bastante comunes. Donde el no encontrar a una situación hipotética una salida satisfactoria parece ser suficiente para marginar a un grupo de personas.
> 
> Si un padre no sabe como explicarle algo a un chico, el verdadero problema es el padre que no sabe qué decir por culpa de sus propios prejuicios.
> ...



tenes mucha razon eduardo, la verdad no pasa tanto por quien tiene o no derechos, sino por que aporta la gente desde si mismo a su entorno, a la sociedad y en ultima instancia al pais. si las personas pudieran dar mejor el ejemplo, y brindar una crianza con mas seguridad y contencion creo que (a largo plazo) se notaria mucho el cambio. 

no es lo mismo, un chico que desde que tiene memoria vio a su padre drogarse hasta no poder mas, robar por no querer trabajar (reconosco con orgullo a los cartoneros que salen a laburar de lo que pueden y se rompen el lomo con honor todos los dias para darle de comer a sus familias) y entre otras cosas mostrar violencia (tanto fisica como verbal) frente/para con su familia; que un chico que crecio viendo como su padre se esforzaba todos los dias muchas horas, y pese a eso mantuvo una vida tranquila y feliz; pudiendo darse el lujo de criar a sus hijos como se debe, brindandoles un buen ejemplo y un buen entorno; demostrando afecto por ellos, ayudandolos con sus cosas y ayudandolos a crecer; acompañandolos! la diferencia realmente se nota. conozco a un par de personas que son de muy bajos recursos, pero ellos aprendieron bien de sus padres y aparte de esforzarse en terminar el secundario, trabajaban para ayudar a sus padres. una vez salio el tema de "robar es mas facil cuando no tenes nada que perder" y ellos dijeron: "no, robar no vamos a robar porque eso no se hace, esta mal, preferimos salir a laburar aunque nos cueste, pero con el orgullo de saber que no somos chorros". realmente valoro esa postura, y valoro tambien a los padres que pudieron y supieron darle esa educacion. 

lo de salir a robar lo puse solo como un ejemplo, no digo que solo se limite a eso, sino que como dijo eduardo, hay que saber ser un padre competente, ya que con eso evitariamos varias situaciones contraproducente. eso es en demasia importante, porque si hubiera mayoria de personas bien educadas, que no rechacen a los demas sin conocerlos, el entorno general de cada persona seria mas propicio para poder criar a un hijo. eso generaria una sociedad mucho mas estable, y sensible respecto al otro; no existirian (o serian pocos) los "mi opinion vale mas/ tengo la razon de todo/ no podes decir eso" y en cambio existirian los:
-"yo pienso asi, por esto y lo otro"
-"pero tene en cuenta ello y aquello"
-"ah mira vos; si, puede ser, lo voy a tener que pensar"

y con una sociedad asi las marchas que hubo (de los que estaban a favor y de los opositores) no hubieran ocurrido. las cosas cambiarian mas por una cuestion de adaptacion social que legal. pero hay que reconocer que estamos muy lejos de eso, aunque bastante cerca si miramos 30 años al pasado. pero mas alla del camino recorrido y del camino por recorrer, esta el esfuerzo. ese esfuerzo se hace dia a dia, por cada uno de nosotros, en cada minima accion... eso es lo importante, tratar de ser gente decente para dar un ejemplo democratico. con eso logrado, lo demas viene detras. pero hay que esforzarnos. tratemos de dar el ejemplo y no solo a nuestros hijos, tambien a nuestros pares.

saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2010)

bueno... tratemos otro tema que nos jode... chaleco refractario para los motociclistas... que piensan? dicen que la ordenanza está... yo creo que es una huevada para joder al laburante.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Y si leés el tema entero Momo, que esa carta ya está publicada?
> 
> Saludos



pongan el enlace de toda la carta asi quien quiere la lee, me interesa.

saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 15, 2010)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/328169/

no se con qué objeto si a medida que se agreguen mensajes este enlace va a quedar tan atras como la citada y la del post #111...


----------



## Nepper (Jul 15, 2010)

No agarré el hilo desde el principio, y es mucho para leer, por lo que pongo mi opinion simplemente.



¿que es la libertad?
Algo del hilo leí, y algo que me llama la atención es 





> No estamos en una dictadura, cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiere


 ¿Por qué? ahora, (ya se que me voy de mambo, pero tiene que sonar fuerte para que se entienda la idea... no me baneern por favor ) si yo digo "quiero tenér s*x* con una vaca, la vaca me ama, yo la amo ¿que me lo impide? yo quiero...
Ahora... digo... "quiero adorar al diablo" ¿y? creo que los homosexuales, los siegos, los cristianos y los alemanes se OPONDRÍAN a mi decisión (Menciono a estos solo en forma ilustrativa)
Yo quiero disfrasarme de superman... ¿hay algo malo en eso? ¿si me disfraso de hitler? ¿alejandro magno? ¿el ché guevara?

Una vez me dijeron *"La libertad del otro, termina donde comienza la mía"* Esto se traduce a que si me molesta ver a un flaco chupandose la cara con otro en la parada de colectivo, no digo que no lo haga, pero que no lo exponga, porque si lo hace de tal forma, es evidente que quiere que lo vean. Si tanto le gusta, que se valla a su casa y que lo hagan por horas!. Posta que no lo digo solo por los homosexuales, a veces tambien j*****n las parejitas heterosexuales que se empiezan a chupar por ahí...



Necesidad de reglas
Es simple, para que la humanidad funcione cómo sociedad, deben existir reglas. Un claro ejemplo es este foro con el post "errores y Horrores de ortografías", el tomar la filosofía de "hacer lo que uno quiere" es simplemente volver a la barbarie...
Imaginen un panel de abejas que hagan lo que quieran... se van todas volando...
Una manada de leones, con tanta ambruna, recurren al canabalismo... ¿y?



Temas religiosos
Obiamente, la religion (no solamente cristiana, creo que todas están involucradas, hasta la magia negra africana) tiene sus reglas, y estas reglas nacieron, cómo creo que ya saben, de la sociedad y de la "NECESIDAD DE GOBERNAR" pero NO porque quieren gobernar, si no porque eran el GOBIERNO ANTIGUO. Sus dogmas se bazaron para una época donde no se conocía la naturaleza, y "LA BARBARIE" controlaba el mundo... Naturalmente, el humano encontró una forma de "organizarce", imponiendo reglas divinas... era necesesario cómo hoy la política!.

¿Pero que pasa?, las cultura queda y las costumbres perduran por los siglos, y estas entidades tienden a continuar su legado ¿por qué no modificarlo? porque los lideres de la entidad no lo quieren hacer. 
Si uno se une a una religión, está firmando un contrato donde acepta su estructura y reglas. Si no cumple los requisitos, no te van a dejar entrar... ¿no pasa lo mismo en el ingreso a las universidades? si no tenés el conocimiento suficiente, te expulsan. Y a su vez, sos degradado por ser un idiota. También sucede todo lo contrario, uno es degradado por ser inteligente. Ustedes dirán "Eso es distinto, te fuiste de mambo", y yo les digo "¿excluir a alguien por cierta cualidad es algo distinto?"... estámos en la misma, y hasta yo discrimino y excluyo, pero no por malo, si no por necesidad...
Cuando uno practica una religión se ata a sus reglas, el querer ser aceptado no por ser distinto, si no por tenér cualidades furtemente contrarias a la original, es querer hacer espectaculo sin sentido. Y lo que es peor, uno sabe que va en contra. Si realmente uno cree, no necesita de la aceptación de los demás... simplemente lo hace.



Conclusion
Uno es libre de hacer lo que quiere mientras no moleste a los demás. El que toma una desición, y un estílo de vida, no le será negado, pero que no lo exponga donde sabe que podría traer conflictos.
Sí me parece correcta la aprobación de esta ley, porque debe existir la posibilidad que dos personas compartan los bienes, simplemente por eso, por democracia.
Yo no lo llamaría "casamiento", me gustaría pensarlo cómo la "union civil", donde dos personas (en este caso, del mismo sexo), deciden comparitr sus bienes y poseer los beneficios de la union en común para que progresen en sus vidas.
El término casamiento, es más espiritual, y es ahí donde existe la discordia... deberán encontrar o crear una religión o simplemente creer que sus espiritus seguirán unidos hasta despues de la muerte...



Personalmente
 La homoxesualidad, no la practicaría, y no es algo que se puede decir "a favor" o en "contra" (no para mi), el que quiere que lo haga, pero cómo siempre, que no j**a. (Y eso va para todos)

Gracias...

PD: Leí un poco la carta y se me vino a la cabeza: ¿no existen judios homosexuales que se quieran casar? ¿musulmanes? ¿taoistas? ¿no pueden existir los casaminentos homosexuales mormones?
¿por que el problema solo lo tiene el cristianismo puntualmente?


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 16, 2010)

Vengo leyendo el hilo desde que se empezo, porque me parecio interesante, y este ultimo comentario me llamo la atencion.... 




Nepper dijo:


> Leí un poco la carta y se me vino a la cabeza: ¿no existen judios homosexuales que se quieran casar? ¿musulmanes? ¿taoistas? ¿no pueden existir los casaminentos homosexuales mormones?
> ¿por que el problema solo lo tiene el cristianismo puntualmente?


 
Es muy cierto...por que solo con el cristianismo??
Cual es el punto de vista de las demas religiones y/o sectas existentes en todo el mundo..??
Porque todos reclaman al catolicismo como el impedimento que tienen...?
O es acaso el mas importante del cual les importa mucho su aprobacion..??
Saquenme esa duda por favor...

Saludos.
Cerebro


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 16, 2010)

al final... ya salió... ya se pueden casar... y no hubieron suicidios en masa, el sol sigue saliendo...


----------



## funkytorino (Jul 16, 2010)

Nepper dijo:


> No agarré el hilo desde el principio, y es mucho para leer, por lo que pongo mi opinion simplemente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, una vaca no es un sujeto de derecho por lo que este argumento, muy utilizado para mostrar un supuesto punto negativo de la iniciativa, es un sofisma.




Nepper dijo:


> Una vez me dijeron *"La libertad del otro, termina donde comienza la mía"* Esto se traduce a que si me molesta ver a un flaco chupandose la cara con otro en la parada de colectivo, no digo que no lo haga, pero que no lo exponga, porque si lo hace de tal forma, es evidente que quiere que lo vean. Si tanto le gusta, que se valla a su casa y que lo hagan por horas!. Posta que no lo digo solo por los homosexuales, a veces tambien joden las parejitas heterosexuales que se empiezan a chupar por ahí...



Ese es un principio básico del derecho que no se traduce en lo que está expresado en el comentario. La conclusión de que si una pareja de flacos se está besando apasionadamente en la calle lo hace con el fin de mostrarse, puede ser prueba de tus prejuicios sobre el tema (ojo, no digo que los tengas sólo me aventuro a analizar lo que escribiste). Nada indica de que lo estén haciendo con ese fin, toda vez que, como bien indicás más tarde, muchísimas (¿casi todas?) las parejitas heterosexuales de adolescentes hacen lo mismo y no se les endilga semejante intención.
Una aplicación del principio que enunciás la vivimos (y sufrimos) a diario todos los argentinos (no quiero polemizar sobre esto, es sólo un ejemplo real): el derecho de huelga está consagrado en la Constitución Nacional y es irrenunciable. Ahora bien, el ejercicio de ese derecho no habilita a su titular a avasallar mis derechos; por caso, _cortar una ruta e impedir la circulación_. Que protesten todo lo que quieran y los apoyo en su causa, pero ese derecho termina donde empieza mi derecho a circular libremente ¿me explico?



Nepper dijo:


> Uno es libre de hacer lo que quiere mientras no moleste a los demás. El que toma una desición, y un estílo de vida, no le será negado, pero que no lo exponga donde sabe que podría traer conflictos.


Esto es contradictorio: _Sos libre hasta acá_. Entonces no sos libre; en esto no hay medias tintas. Además lo que te puede parecer conflictivo a vos quizás no le parezca conflictivo a aquel, y viceversa, lo que lo convierte en una cuestión relativa. 



Nepper dijo:


> Yo no lo llamaría "casamiento", me gustaría pensarlo cómo la "union civil", donde dos personas (en este caso, del mismo sexo), deciden comparitr sus bienes y poseer los beneficios de la union en común para que progresen en sus vidas.
> El término casamiento, es más espiritual, y es ahí donde existe la discordia... deberán encontrar o crear una religión o simplemente creer que sus espiritus seguirán unidos hasta despues de la muerte...



Esta es una cuestión semántica y me parece que reducir la discusión de este tema a un problema semántico es error grave. Si la iglesia no le quiere llamar matrimonio, que no lo llame, que adoctrine a sus fieles en tal sentido y punto. Pero no más allá de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 16, 2010)

la verdad, que luego de haber tratado un tiempito este tema podemso decir (por lo menos yo lo pienso ) que :

has juntado un grupo de gente piola don Andres en este foro, se discutio bien el tema, yo aprendi y creo que muchos aca han marcado puntos sabiamente y con verdadero uso de la cabeza.

veo en la calle a muchisima gente que es bastante cerrada, o se hacen los abiertos a lo estupido , pero no son de analizar un tema en forma como lo hemso tratado aca.
y asi siempre estan con su mierdita en la cabeza yno avanzan en la vida, y solo joden a quien se le cruza.

a todos los que participaron 
a mi me sirvio y me hizo ver algunas cosas que no tenia claras o no me habia puesto a pensar, variso me ayudaron a ver la cosa un poco mas justa.

que no digo con esto que se haya terminado .

saludos


----------



## Nepper (Jul 16, 2010)

Básicamente, quería aclarar una cosa:


			
				funkytorino dijo:
			
		

> Ese es un principio básico del derecho que no se traduce en lo que está  expresado en el comentario. La conclusión de que si una pareja de flacos  se está besando apasionadamente en la calle lo hace con el fin de  mostrarse, puede ser prueba de tus prejuicios sobre el tema (ojo, no  digo que los tengas sólo me aventuro a analizar lo que escribiste). Nada  indica de que lo estén haciendo con ese fin, toda vez que, como bien  indicás más tarde, muchísimas (¿casi todas?) las parejitas  heterosexuales de adolescentes hacen lo mismo y no se les endilga  semejante intención.
> Una aplicación del principio que enunciás la vivimos (y sufrimos) a  diario todos los argentinos (no quiero polemizar sobre esto, es sólo un  ejemplo real): el derecho de huelga está consagrado en la Constitución  Nacional y es irrenunciable. Ahora bien, el ejercicio de ese derecho no  habilita a su titular a avasallar mis derechos; por caso, _cortar una  ruta e impedir la circulación_. Que protesten todo lo que quieran y  los apoyo en su causa, pero ese derecho termina donde empieza mi derecho  a circular libremente ¿me explico?


Ciertamente, es eso lo que quise expresar, pero aún no se me va bien el nivel de "lengua" y tal vez de redacción, por lo que pude haber expresado otra cosa. (estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu respuesta)

Pero solo quiero acotar algo, ¿que tanta libertad tenémos en la sociedad?... o para no contradecir, viendo todo blanco o negro ¿tenémos libertad? (esto significa, que una mínima restricción, ya no es libertad). Repito, según tu definición ¿tenémos libertad?

Una última cosa, que esa si quiero que expliquen... me salió del alma 
¿donde están los homosexuales mormones?

cambiando radicalmente de tema:
fernandob...


----------



## Stemma (Jul 16, 2010)

Está más o menos bien tu punto de vista sobre la "Libertad". Lo que pasa es que lo veo bastante fuera de lugar al comentario sobre dos homosexuales besándose, eso entra más en tu gusto.
Generalmente se le pega a la Iglesia Católica por un tema de siempre adaptarse para peor en las cosas. Lo que quiero decir es que los musulmanes, los judíos, los ortodoxos, son tildados de hiper-cerrados, se les dice que no progresan, que no le dan libertades (fundamentalistas, para resumir).
La Iglesia Católica es como que ha ido mutando para seguir en pié, eso es lo raro, primero te discuten si Jesús era una deidad; después si el Infierno existe; algún filósofo católico te inventa "El Limbo" para los perritos, bebés y personas que no pudieron conocer la religión; la Tierra centro por el Sol como centro; etc... Dentro de todo eso, muertes, guerras, prohibiciones, persecusiones en nombre del Estado, ya que la Iglesia siempre estuvo de la mano del Estado en los momentos más intolerantes.
Además de todo esto, es una religión que trata de captar adeptos. Los judíos, generalmente, no te abren las puertas de su religión, tampoco los musulmantes.
Es lo que noto yo.

La "Libertad" no existe, lo que existe es una semi libertad acotada para el bien de todos. Habrá libertad el día que no haya gobiernos ni personas más "arriba" de otras (anarquía).

Otro par de cositas que me quedaron flotando:
"Uno hace lo que quiere" no tiene que ver con la barbarie, uno debe hacer lo que quiere pero considerando los demás, uno tiene que hacerlo buscando su propia felicidad y no buscando molestar al otro, uno tiene que hacerlo sabiendo que va a generar un bien en uno mismo, y mejor si puede en el otro. Porque es un indirecto toma y dame.

El casamiento espiritual es el de los templos. El del registro civil no es espiritual.

PD1: no hay homosexuales mormones, los echan generalmente.
PD2: considerando al Nuevo Testamento, no debería haber homos cristianos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 17, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> Iniciado por *Electronec*
> 
> Que mania con sacar un pedazo de texto y distorsionarlo.
> Si lees el post entero, esa frase la pongo a modo de cita, haciendo referencia a lo que piensa la gran mayoria y se lo calla.........vamos, que nadie *reconoce* públicamente lo que piensa, pero si en privado._*
> ...



Usted no tiene ni idea de lo que piensan en España sobre este ministerio. Mis palabras recogen la opinión de la sociedad, no es una opinion individual. Lo de la homosexualidad, esta presente.......bién....... pero no creo que haga falta un ministerio para decirnos lo que es éticamente correcto, cada cual es libre de sacar sus propias conjeturas.

Idem de lo anterior (otro fragmento estirpado del contexto).

Y por enésima vez, le recuerdo que la cita de Fernadob que añadí a modo de coletilla es una cita genérica........personalmente respeto a los homosexuales, no me acuse de algo que no dije o que cree que pienso.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 17, 2010)

anoche estabamos por ahí tomando unos mates y tratando el tema y alguién nombró a bergara leumann... resulta que cuando el tipo falleció la familia no dejó que su pareja se acercará... siendo quien lo acompaño en la parte más dificil de su vida. Además, no tiene derecho a heredarlo (los dos son tipos). También se puso el ejemplo de una persona homosexual que adoptó a un chico y la pareja de este homosexual (otro homosexual) fue uno de sus padres toda la vida... pero cuando el primero murió, el último no tuvo derecho a reclamar por 'su hijo', a quien habría criado (esto también se puede dar en las familias ensambladas... "los tuyos, los míos y los nuestros") ni a heredar al primero... así que desde cualquier punto de vista humano es injusto y bueno... bienvenida la ley.


----------



## Stemma (Jul 17, 2010)

Es una locura que no se le reconozca eso... ¿A quién se le puede ocurrir que no se amen dos personas que están veinte años juntas por deseo propio? Porque a Leumann, si se le cantaba, le pegaba una patada en el toor y chau... cada uno se llevaba sus cositas, todo lo compartido tirado a la basura por egoísmo. Pero no, los tipos estuvieron toda la vida juntos y los ratones de los "herederos" por rebote se quedan con todo... con toda una vida. Porque además de lo que tiene valor monetario, el tipo no puede reclamar ni por un juego de tenedores.


---------------------------------------------​


Electronec dijo:


> Usted no tiene ni idea de lo que piensan en España sobre este ministerio. Mis palabras recogen la opinión de la sociedad, no es una opinion individual. Lo de la homosexualidad, esta presente.......bién....... pero no creo que haga falta un ministerio para decirnos lo que es éticamente correcto, cada cual es libre de sacar sus propias conjeturas.
> 
> Idem de lo anterior (otro fragmento estirpado del contexto).
> 
> ...


No uses falacias para defenderte.
Esto es una mentira. Vos no podés hacerte voz de una sociedad entera, menos saber la opinión de cuarenta y cinco millones de Españoles.
Por lo visto no pensás como la mayoría (a pesar de estar bastante errado al referirte a "mayoría tiene la razón", eso es agarrarte de la relatividad de un aspecto):

"Más de la mitad de los españoles afirma estar de acuerdo con el matrimonio entre homosexuales"
Fuente
Fuente de la Fuente




			
				www.migualdad.es dijo:
			
		

> El Ministerio de Igualdad es el departamento de la Administración General del Estado al que corresponde la propuesta y ejecución de las políticas del Gobierno en materia de igualdad, eliminación de toda clase de discriminación de las personas por razón de sexo, origen racial o étnico, religión o ideología, orientación sexual, edad o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social, y erradicación de la violencia de género, así como en materia de juventud. Le corresponde, en particular, la elaboración y desarrollo de las normas, actuaciones y medidas dirigidas a asegurar la igualdad de trato y de oportunidades, especialmente entre mujeres y hombres, y el fomento de la participación social y política de las mujeres.



No es un ministerio de ética. Es un ministerio contra la discriminación. Es como el INADI de acá.

Claro. Vos citás a Fernandob pero no estás de acuerdo.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 17, 2010)

> Es una locura que no se le reconozca eso... ¿A quién se le puede ocurrir que no se amen dos personas que están veinte años juntas por deseo propio? Porque a Leumann, si se le cantaba, le pegaba una patada en el toor y chau... cada uno se llevaba sus cositas, todo lo compartido tirado a la basura por egoísmo. Pero no, los tipos estuvieron toda la vida juntos y los ratones de los "herederos" por rebote se quedan con todo... con toda una vida. Porque además de lo que tiene valor monetario, el tipo no puede reclamar ni por un juego de tenedores.
> .



dejando de lado las discusiones que por lo menso son coloridas 
una cosa que me ha hecho recordar es esta parte.
LO QUE SOMOS :
somos lo que somos y encima juzgamos .
CASAMIENTO 
BIENES
CONVIVENCIA
HIJOS.

vamso de a una :
CASAMIENTO :
cuantos nos hemos casado "de apuro", cuantos nos hemso separado ? , cuantos hemos dicho al mirar a nuestra "futura esposa" :
que p****uda , se gasta todo en la fiesta... asi no se como vamso a vivir luego.

BIENES: 
ni que hablar de esta parte, mas que nada son las mujeres las que se casan por los bienes de el hombre, aunque no es excluyente.
y cuando el muerto ya no se mueve ........ah..........la familia !!! algunas por suerte son correctas, pero otras hno:.
esta parte es la que muestra LO PEORCITO de la gente .


CONVIVENCIA:
otro regalito, si son jovenes no entrare en detalles, para que cagarles la ilusion, pero por algo hay tantos divorcios y parejas que se llevan mal.

HIJOS:
un regalo de el cielo, pero requieren sacrificio, y de una familia que este bien , , que sea solida .

asi que .............para empezar, ¿ quien quiere ser el que tire la primera piedra ?? como dijo una vez uno .
alguien conoce alguna regla para ser felices ? 
que la ponga, yo leo encantado.
como hombre quiero saber, 
¿hay que casarse con una tetona¿? 
con un gay ? 
con una rubia de ojos azules?? o vivire celoso , mejor una mas comun ??
una que tenga estudios ?? 

no se , ni idea.
por lo que veo hasta ahora la sociedad en la que vivo se mueve al tun-tun.
varias veces charle esto con algun amigo, cuando hablamso de el fin de la juventud :
¿ como funciona nuestra sociedad ?
ayer eras un mocoso, y hoy .......solo por haber embarazado a tu novia sos PAPA.
¿ algun curso hiciste ? 
NOPI.
uno se mete a lo aventurero , incluso antes de ser papa:
cuando te enamoras, como elegis ???
algun estudio de comportamiento social ? algo que te diga si seras feliz co n esa otra persona ??
o solo la calentura.
las ganas de c***r y la suerte que te dio bola ?? 

y asi nos lanzamso en el tobogan, simplemente por que nos toco el turno.
y de golpe..........un buen dia estamso juzgando .........

y quienes son nuestros representantes ? en nuesta sociedad ?? 
lso que dicen que nso representan ?? 

alguno de uds. daria un poroto de confianza por alguno de esos tipos ??? 
en ese grupo de diputads y senadores, que opinan uds. ?? que son gente que busca la verdad y lo mejor para la sociedad ?? 
o que son unos tramposos que , mas d ela mitad de ellos, mucho mas de la mitad solo buscan redito economico, politico o de cualquier tipo, que son chantas que solo j**en y mienten.

no se como es esto de el caso que tratamos : de los homosexuales.
solo creo saber si 2 cosas:

1 -- no todo el mundo es igual, no todas las modelso son estupidas, no todos los pelados son unos genios como yo y no todos los homosexuales son unos mamarachos quilomberos como algunos que salen en la TV y tampoco todos los heterosexuales son unos HDP como lso que salen todos lso dias en el diario en la parte de policiales.

2 -- en todo este ambiente, doy gracias a la vida de ser un tipo comun, (guapo , inteligente, sexualmente interesante , (por si alguna muchacha de el foro se interesa manden MP )) asi no necesito pedirle a "esta sociedad" que me de permiso a nada.
y mas suerte que no me etiqueta en "una minoria" .


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Jul 17, 2010)

Luego de leer todo este post, no he encontrado algo que me aleje de mi opinión primaria, si bien no tengo bases científicas y son solo conceptos y pensamiento rescatados de mi experiencia de vida y lo que creo, que no tiene nada que ver con lo religioso por supuesto y es tan solo el concepto de creencia de vida que interprete en los años que tengo.
  Si bien no he podido demostrarle a nadie (de la colectividad homosexual) tampoco nadie me ha demostrado lo contrario o que no tengo razón.
  Si, estoy de acuerdo con respetar los derechos legales que constituye una pareja homosexual  al igual que una que no lo es y que la ley ampare de hecho esa asociación con todo lo que conlleva legalmente para que nadie en igualdad de condiciones adolezca de derechos.
  Lo que no comparto y no compartiré nunca es esa necesidad que los homosexuales tratan de trasmitir diciendo que si no se permite y realiza un casamiento, no son iguales legalmente, de hecho un casamiento esta definido desde sus comienzos como la unión de una misma especie y como lo que se denomina pareja ambos de distinto sexo y solo dos, o sea que se establece que el casarse es para un hombre y una mujer. No un hombre y un animal, una mujer y un animal, dos mujeres, tres mujeres, etc., etc., Y mas en este momento donde las parejas (para mí, una mujer y un hombre) están tomando la decisión de convivir sin la necesidad de comprometerse en la seriedad legal de casamiento, ellos aparecen reclamando inalienablemente se les caiga ese derecho.  Es por eso que creo y digo que no al casamiento entre homosexuales, porque también están mis derechos y que datan desde mucho mas tiempo donde yo no quiero ni transitar ni recorrer los mismos caminos ni legales ni de cualquier tipo por donde ellos recorran. Si es cierto, pienso que no somos iguales y quiero mantener esa distancia, no me molestan pero quiero que se marque una diferencia. 
  Sobre el tema adopciones, si bien no las comparto enteramente, talvez estudiando cada caso en particular podemos encontrar buenos y nuevos hogares para esos niños en estas personas. Pero eso es debido a tener lugares sustitutos, casas u orfanatorios sin el debido control que estos lugares merecen, así que creo que podemos desarrollar lugares excelentes donde mantener a estos niños hasta que llegue la adopción pertinente.
  Para concluir creo que la base de la sociedad humana es la familia concretamente definida como yo entiendo, donde mama y papa son femenino y masculino, donde hermanas son femeninas, hermanos masculinos, donde cada figura masculina y femenina condice con su descripción y concepto.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 17, 2010)

como debaten.... para mi  yo toy de acuerdo con lo que dijo jorge:

"Para concluir creo que la base de la sociedad humana es la familia concretamente definida como yo entiendo, donde mama y papa son femenino y masculino, donde hermanas son femeninas, hermanos masculinos, donde cada figura masculina y femenina condice con su descripción y concepto."

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 17, 2010)

siempre una mamá va a ser femenino y un papá va a ser masculino, una hermana femenina y un hermano masculino... más allá de que sean homosexuales o no. Eso de que condice con su descripción y concepto ya va más allá de la homosexualidad y tiene que ver con el travestismo y el transexualismo, que debe ser lo que muchos no entendieron desde el principio del tema... hace 225 mensajes... y ahí si que no estoy en condiciones de discutir porque eso si que no lo entiendo y no podría fundamentarlo, pero si puedo fundamentar que tan mortales y normales son los homosexuales (comunes y corrientes...). Ahora, los travestis no me molestan, aunque no estoy muy acostumbrado a tratarlos me resulta algo chocante un tipo disfrazado de mujer, pero eso no me dice nada... también me tocó trabajar con una chica que quería ser hombre... como mujer era muy linda, pero eligió otra cosa... y bueno... ahí viene la misma sensación chocante... saber que es mujer y tratarla como hombre o por ahí tratarla como mujer y que derepente te hable con voz de hombre pfff al menos yo no estoy preparado para incorporar a estas personas a mi entorno, aunque tienen todo su derecho de ser lo que elijan ser. Espero poder madurar y asumir estas elecciones como normales.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 17, 2010)

Comento el mensaje de Nepper porque me pareció particularmente interesante hacerlo y creí que tenía algo que aportar.


Nepper dijo:


> (...) si yo digo "quiero tenér s*x* con una vaca, la vaca me ama, yo la amo ¿que me lo impide? yo quiero...
> Ahora... digo... "quiero adorar al diablo" ¿y? creo que los homosexuales, los siegos, los cristianos y los alemanes se OPONDRÍAN a mi decisión (Menciono a estos solo en forma ilustrativa)
> Yo quiero disfrasarme de superman... ¿hay algo malo en eso? ¿si me disfraso de hitler? ¿alejandro magno? ¿el ché guevara?


Y si, tenés libertad de hacer las tres cosas que pusiste.



> Una vez me dijeron *"La libertad del otro, termina donde comienza la mía"* Esto se traduce a que si me molesta ver a un flaco chupandose la cara con otro en la parada de colectivo, no digo que no lo haga, pero que no lo exponga


Esa frase que pusiste suena muy linda y perfecta, pero para mi no tiene mucha importancia, porque... ¿Donde termina mi libertad y comienza la del otro? Es un tema medio complicado, y podríamos estar un buen rato conversando sobre eso.
Según tu lógica, vos podés hacer lo que quieras mientras no me molestes. _Pero resulta, que a mi me molesta que uses tu tiempo libre como a vos te guste, y que no estés usándolo en mejorar la wiki de electrónica del foro. Yo soy libre de tener una wiki de electrónica linda, así que vos tenés que trabajar para eso. Ojo, que tu libertad de usar tu tiempo libre como te apetezca termina donde comienza la mía de tener una linda wiki de electrónica._ Espero que con la letra itálica y la explicación sobre la frase haya quedado claro que esto eso sobre la wiki es irónico. Con esa lógica pretendo poner en evidencia tu falacia de “pueden hacer lo que quieran mientras que no molesten a alguien mas”. Si a alguien le molesta algo no significa que el que lo hace no sea libre de hacerlo.



> Es simple, para que la humanidad funcione cómo sociedad, deben existir reglas. Un claro ejemplo es este foro con el post "errores y Horrores de ortografías", el tomar la filosofía de "hacer lo que uno quiere" es simplemente volver a la barbarie...
> Imaginen un panel de abejas que hagan lo que quieran... se van todas volando...
> Una manada de leones, con tanta ambruna, recurren al canabalismo... ¿y?


Tiene lógica. Pero creo que las “reglas” o moral personal que el propio individuo asume, ya sea por razonamiento propio (como el “trato a los demás como quisiera que me traten a mi”) o porque lo tomó de otras personas (como de los padres) frecuentemente pesa mas que las reglas que el resto de la sociedad mantiene pero el individuo no comparte (o las sigue pasivamente, como el que no roba porque lo podrían encarcelar).
*Lo que no se es que tiene que ver esto con el matrimonio homosexual.*


> [*]Conclusion
> [/LIST]
> Uno es libre de hacer lo que quiere mientras no moleste a los demás. El que toma una desición, y un estílo de vida, no le será negado, pero que no lo exponga donde sabe que podría traer conflictos.


Supongo que estás diciendo que tenemos que limitar nuestra libertad de expresión porque nuestras ideas pueden crear conflictos en la sociedad.


> Sí me parece correcta la aprobación de esta ley, porque debe existir la posibilidad que dos personas compartan los bienes, simplemente por eso, por democracia.
> Yo no lo llamaría "casamiento", me gustaría pensarlo cómo la "union civil", donde dos personas (en este caso, del mismo sexo), deciden comparitr sus bienes y poseer los beneficios de la union en común para que progresen en sus vidas.
> El término casamiento, es más espiritual, y es ahí donde existe la discordia... deberán encontrar o crear una religión o simplemente creer que sus espiritus seguirán unidos hasta despues de la muerte...


Bueh, ahí ya de plano descartamos  a todos los que no sean religiosos. Lo que no se es de donde sacaste que para casarse hay que creer en los “espíritus”.



> PD: Leí un poco la carta y se me vino a la cabeza: ¿no existen judios homosexuales que se quieran casar? ¿musulmanes? ¿taoistas? ¿no pueden existir los casaminentos homosexuales mormones?
> ¿por que el problema solo lo tiene el cristianismo puntualmente?


Porque el catolicismo es la religión que mas presión política ejerce en la sociedad. Y el catolicismo no tiene el problema, el problema lo tienen los que quieren que la Iglesia no intente ser autoritaria en cuestiones que afectan a *toda* la sociedad.

Y ya que me animé a comentar ese mensaje, voy a responder al primer mensaje de Fernando en este tema:



fernandob dijo:


> el matrimonio es algo que tiene que ver con la religion, es cultural.
> si unos homosexuales quieren casarse solo estan PROVOCANDO a las iglesias, jodiendo .
> nada mas.
> yo no estoy muy amigo de la iglesia , pero si unos tips hacen algo que se llama iglesia y matrimonio , ellos ponen las reglas, quien quiere casarse bajo esa iglesia lo hace por que quiere, por que le parece razonable, por que le gusta esa cultura, .....
> ...



Que es cultural sin duda, pero el matrimonio civil poco tiene que ver con cualquier religión o iglesia. Como vos, veo que es obvio que una religión controle que pasa en sus propios templos o en que trabajen sus sacerdotes (o como quieran llamarlos), pero creo que ningún homosexual se pretende casar en una iglesia o de forma religiosa, si no de forma civil. El término "matrimonio" no tiene connotaciones religiosas en todos los contextos.
La Iglesia no tiene ningún poder sobre la Ley, por lo que reclamando un derecho legal no se está provocando a ninguna iglesia.



jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> Es por eso que creo y digo que no al casamiento entre homosexuales, porque también están mis derechos y que datan desde mucho mas tiempo donde yo no quiero ni transitar ni recorrer los mismos caminos ni legales ni de cualquier tipo por donde ellos recorran. Si es cierto, pienso que no somos iguales y quiero mantener esa distancia, no me molestan pero quiero que se marque una diferencia.


El discriminar a las personas en los procesos legales sería directamente anticonstitucional (refiriéndose a la Constitución de la República de Uruguay).


			
				Constitución de la República dijo:
			
		

> Artículo 8º.- Todas las personas son iguales ante la ley, no reconociéndose otra distinción entre ellas sino la de los talentos o las virtudes.


En cuanto a que "tus derechos datan desde mucho mas tiempo"... ¿De que derechos estás hablando? El que les demos a los homosexuales el derecho de contraer matrimonio no te quita *absolutamente ningún* derecho a vos. Esa cuestión del tiempo no es para nada válida. Si les hubiéramos permitido a los esclavistas utilizar esa falacia para denegarle a los esclavos la libertad ya te imaginarás como estaríamos.

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 18, 2010)

Stemma dijo:


> "Más de la mitad de los españoles afirma estar de acuerdo con el matrimonio entre homosexuales"
> Fuente
> Fuente de la Fuente



JA, JA, JA, me rio de las estadísticas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2010)

casarse con una vaca??? bueno... primero habría que establecer los derechos de la vaca... pero como establece el artículo 54 del Código Civil la vaca tendría incapacidad absoluta de hecho:

“Tienen incapacidad absoluta:
1. Las personas por nacer.
2. Los menores impúberes.
3. Los dementes.
4. Los sordomudos que no saben darse a entender por escrito.
5. (derogado por ley 17.711.) [Los ausentes declarados tales en juicio ” y los condenados penales con condenas superiores a 3 años de prisión.

Así que la vaca debería aprender a hablar o darse a entender por escrito y pasar menos de tres años en el corral  además de no haber sido declarada demente en juicio, cosa poco probable si es que una vaca se va a casar con un humano... sobre todo si este es argentino jaja... de momento una vaca es un bien semoviente así que cualquier paisano podrá darse los gustos que quiera, siempre y cuando tenga un banquito para llegar cómodo.

También queda el detalle de la edad... normalmente una vaca es un menor impuber (0 a 14 años) así que para casarte debería ser mayor de 15 y los padres deben prestar conformidad (también deben darse a entender por escrito si es que no saben hablar, pasar menos de tres años en el corral y no haber sido declarados demente en juicio)...


----------



## asherar (Jul 18, 2010)

Me parece perfecto que cada quien pueda gozar de los mismos derechos, y en particular que los homosexuales puedan casarse legalmente como el resto de la sociedad. 

La discusión de si la conducta homosexual es normal o no, me parece sin sentido. Y más si es impulsada por la iglesia católica. 
¿ Qué pueden saber los curas de algo que ellos no pueden practicar? La teoría ? 
Es tan inconsistente como cuando se ponen a aconsejar sobre sexo en el matrimonio. 

Y las extrapolaciones acerca de la crianza de los hijos ? 

Se ha encontrado, en estudios de gemelos separados al nacer y educados en ambientes completamente diferentes que, luego de 20 - 30 años, sus preferencias son increíblemente similares, en casi todo, excepto en su forma de relacionarse con su pareja. 
Los casos de homosexualidad en los animales muestran que tampoco se debe a una decisión racional. 

O sea que ni la genética, ni la educación, ni el libre albedrío tiene nada que ver en la conducta sexual !!!

Si los católicos no quieren dejar entrar homosexuales al edificio de la iglesia, vaya y  pase, pero me rompe soberanamente las pelucas que la iglesia católica presione al estado organizando marchas en contra de leyes que nos afectan a todos, católicos y no católicos. :enfadado: 
Ahora se rasgan las vestiduras diciendo que les preocupa que los legisladores votaron la ley presionados. ¿ Y todas las veces que votaron leyes bajo presión de la iglesia ?  Hipócritas ! 

...

Ya más tranquilo: 

En realidad creo que la iglesia se opone al casamiento de homosexuales por su tradición conservadora, y por mantener la voz cantante en ese tipo de temas. 
Más de un cura debe estar saltando de alegría, porque ahora va a poder dejar los hábitos, para casarse con su compañerito de seminario. 
Es cuestión de que pase un tiempo y van a empezar a aparecer casos. 

La iglesia se viene quedando sin fieles desde hace mucho tiempo, y ahora se va a quedar sin los gays. 

...

Aparte, pero en tema:

Hace un tiempo, un amigo del foro me decía que después de tantas peleas mías con Eduardo, íbamos a terminar tomando algo juntos en un boliche gay. 
Menos mal que yo ya estoy casado, que si no, ahora también nos íba a querer casar !!!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2010)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> casarse con una vaca??? bueno... *primero  habría que establecer los derechos de la vaca.*.. pero como establece el artículo 54 del Código Civil la vaca  tendría incapacidad absoluta de hecho:
> ...



que interesante............no "los derechos de la vaca" ......si "LOS  DERECHOS" .

que es , o mejor: como se consiguen "los derechos" :
por la fuerza.
eso de "derechos" no existe en la naturaleza.
en una epoca los negros vivian tranquilos, hasta que blancos mas  poderosos les sacaron "sus derechos" o mas bien impusieron para ellos  los que se les canto.
luego, otra guerra hizo que lso negros tengan derechos en esa sociedad  de gente poderosa .

y todos nuestros derechos se van a la mier....si mañana aparece una raza de ETS MAS PODEROSOS QUE NOSOTROS, o una simple variedad de microscopicos virus que nos exterminan .*
Todo el termino "derechos humanos" es tan..........*........

lo usamso para hacer percha a todo lo que existe solo para satisfacer nuestra comodidad , asi que ......mejor pensamos un poco mas atras, dejando de lado esos preconceptos, eso si queremos llegar a algo verdadero.



veo que la discusion se va  transformando en homosexuales, travestis, persons desagradables y no tanto .....
DEJEMOS DE LADO POR AHORA LA ADOPCION:
a mi nu me agradan tampoco algunas versiones de lo que no es heterosexual:
esos tipos disfrazados con calcitas con el culo peludo y encima mostrandolo, o que estan en una esquina disfrazados de mujereres , haaajjj .....pero........en verdad ..........creo que este tema habria que empezarlo de cero y sin prejuicios.
como dije no me gustan muchas variedades de homosexuales* PERO ..*........
a lo largo de este debate algunos de uds. me han enseñado a mirar simplemetne a un costado , ahi , donde uno no mira por estar ACOSTUMBRADO y si, me pueden mostrar que hay una gran variedad de heteerosexuales que son igualmente desagradables y impresentables y que incluso afectan a la seguridad social:
vagos y/o borrachos que duermen en la calle, .
señores e saco y corbata y estudios terciarios que corrompen menores, o abusan de empleadas domesticas o de sus hijas.
señores que golpean  a su familia por que el vino se los dijo .
brujas que van a misa pero son veneno puro en sus hogares.
vecinas malparidas que viven solas y joden a todos.
borrachos que orinan en la plaza , que viven sucios.
niños , jovenes de familia que cuando se juntan abusan de una piba que se les cruzo.
o la gorda esa que tiene 7 hijos de 12 padres distintos y los usa para mendigar ?
o esos religiosos ortodoxos que convierten la vida de sus hijos (y si pudiesen la de otros ) en la peli misery .
etc......etc..........etc..............etc......hasta el infinito.

entonces:
es el grupo homosexual el que tiene individuos impresentables ???
intentemos ver de donde salen antes de fumigar .


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 18, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> ...Hace un tiempo, un amigo del foro me decía que después de tantas peleas mías con Eduardo, íbamos a terminar tomando algo juntos en un boliche gay.
> Menos mal que yo ya estoy casado, que si no, ahora también nos íba a querer casar !!!


 Yo también. 
Pero por las dudas acordate: Yo soy el gordo de calzas sentado junto a la puerta.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> pero me rompe soberanamente las pelucas que  !!!



mira vos.......y el señor me decia a mi pelado ...nunca note que era una peluca 



asherar dijo:


> Hace un tiempo, un amigo del foro me decía que después de tantas peleas mías con Eduardo, íbamos a terminar tomando algo juntos en un boliche gay.
> Menos mal que yo ya estoy casado, que si no, ahora también nos íba a querer casar !!!



mira que hay gente irrespetuosa ....................
cuelguen una foto cuando se de


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2010)

nadie se siente identificado con algunas situaciones de este video?





 
yo me crié en un barrio donde tenías que tener mucho cuidado de absolutamente todo lo que hacías porque tenías los ojos de todos sobre vos, con cualquier prejuicio p*****tudo...

otra cosa... este peter capusoto no se parece un poco al de Free Radio Berkeley?

http://www.freeradio.org/

Revisen esa web y vean el video de la página de inicio...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2010)

Dios mio........peter capusoto es el tipo que logra en mi un estado unico:
termino en el piso , mojado en mi propio pis de la risa y feliz .
es un loco unico.

de donde se le ocurre ese inicio escapando del los pajaros ?? es increible.
y la mano esa juzgando ......

ese tipo no se si es homo, hetero, bi, tri o lo que sea , es un capo , un idolo.
me mato ese video 

luego ese otro enlace no lo entendi, da a uno que arma no se que placas, creo que para Tx en radio, pero esta tdo en ingles.

chau a todos, me voy unas horas a disfrutar los videos de capusoto


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 18, 2010)

el enlace era para que en ese video que no entendiste compares si ese tipo es medio parecido a capusoto ... en fin... no soy bueno haciendo bromas...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 18, 2010)

miren esto , en argentina_
en AMERICA NOTICIAS
prostituida a los 7 años, explotacion infantil
pueblo de santa rosa.
una pastora hace la denuncia .
bueno, aca comienza, una mujer hace la denuncia de prostitucion infantil, uno que hizo o ratifico la denuncia lo echan de el trabajo, hay una reunion y van patoretos de lso politicos, bueno, pues miren en youtube, por eso puse arriba las referencias.

y aqui el planteo referente a este tema:
tenemos una de 2 :
1 -- o hay un grupito que inventa todo esto , con lo cual tenemos entonces gente que es loca , rara y bastante porqueria , por que para hacerse ver inventa esto y perjudica a todo un pueblo.

2 -- la mas posible, por que dudo mucho que con la cantidad de pruebas que tiene america noticias sea un invento.
tenemos un monton de gente que cubre a la prostitucion INFANTIL, encima son justo los que deben velar por los niños (gobernantes) .
y un pueblo de cagones que no dicen nada por miedo.
una estructura que funciona asi, con represion al que habla y muchas voces en silencio......y los niños:
a prostituirse.


y digo yo, asi vemos todo un pueblo, que no dudo que representa a un pais  y me pregunto:
a esta gente tengo que pedirles permiso a ver si me dejan casarme en civil , o si me dejan tal o cual cosa, o si ...............
y estos politicos iran a representarme ??
a hacer leyes de adopcion para velar por los niños huerfanos.
y LA PRESIDENTA ??
que con solo prender la TV ve la denuncia .
si, por que no es algo que solo saben 4 personas, o que hay que investigar, ya esta investigado, al parecer ya varios chiquitos presentaron las denuncias acompañados de adultos.

en fin, es el pais que vivimos, ES RIDICULO todo esto.
es ridiculo usar la palabra DERECHOS, o palabras o frases como EL DERECHO DE LOS NIÑOS o frases como NOS IMPORTAN .....................

un carajo.
muchachos, hay tanto que corregir, tantas mentiras, tanta hipocresia, vamos a hablar de los homosexuales ???
tenemos que hablar de TODOS.
ya lo puse mas arriba.
el ser humano todo necesita leyes y que se hagan cumplir , y es seguro que esas leyes seran bastante genericas, no creo que la variable para juzgar la *"calidad de seres humanos "* sea ni el color de el pelo, ni la empatia sexual hacia quien la tenemos .


----------



## NEWJUAN (Jul 19, 2010)

Lamentablemente en esta sociedad, que entró en el consumismo donde se perdieron los valores, y el respeto por los demás, donde los que nos gobiernan no saben gobernar, donde no tienen ni apuntan una dirección, donde se van agiornando a lo antinatural que va totalmente en decadencia y por ganar votos es el vale todo. Te diré que estas personas se marginan solas y estas personas que son depravadas son las que discriminan a los demás y no toman conciencia o no quieren con tal de arrastrar a todos los que pueden para perdición de ellos y otros. Que no me vengan a decir a mi algo anormal me la quieran cambiar presentándola como algo normal por que no me van a convencer, tengo mi carácter, tengo mi propia personalidad, y mis propios conceptos morales y estas personas son amorales.
Si un padre de familia tiene sus preceptos morales fundados en una familia sana, con abuelos y abuelas con padres y madres y una esposa siempre, pero siempre va a poder dar las respuestas a sus hijos o hijas.
Te diré que por suerte este país o mejor dicho los habitantes de este país en su amplia mayoría por no decir casi todos NO SOMOS RACISTAS y no hay que confundir ni te tienen que confundir una persona que habla de un colectivo que viajar adelante o atrás NO, o querer tomar “ejemplo de otros países” como si fueran buenos. No te dejes influenciar hacé siempre una pausa y pensá por vos mismo.
Este tema para mí ya está terminado porque la ley ya salió favoreciendo a estas personas y el tiempo y la historia dirá si yo estuve equivocado.
saludos para todos y es bueno que cada uno piense y se lespete como piensa.


----------



## funkytorino (Jul 19, 2010)

NEWJUAN dijo:


> Que no me vengan a decir a mi algo anormal me la quieran cambiar presentándola como algo normal por que no me van a convencer, tengo mi carácter, tengo mi propia personalidad, y mis propios conceptos morales y estas personas son amorales.



Que tengas tu opinión no quiere decir que seas dueño de la verdad. El tono desafiante de "_que no me vengan a decir a mi_" y la categórica afirmación del final de la cita son muestras de que estás suponiendo que lo que vos pensás es lo único cierto.
Te equivocás.
Es tu opinión y, como verás, es muy distinta a la de muchas personas, tal como decís al final de tu comentario. Deberías ser coherente con eso.



NEWJUAN dijo:


> Si un padre de familia tiene sus preceptos morales fundados en una familia sana, con abuelos y abuelas con padres y madres y una esposa siempre, pero siempre va a poder dar las respuestas a sus hijos o hijas.


De eso se trata justamente. Que cada uno sea capaz de inculcar los valores que lo definen, sin sentirse presionado por ningún ordenamiento ni estar limitado por la falta de él. Esta ley, que formaliza una realidad antiquísima, no va a cambiar nada para quienes quieren inculcar los valores del matrimonio heterosexual ¿O te pensabas que la ley te obliga a decirle a tu hijo varón que se tiene que casar con otro varón? Vamos...



NEWJUAN dijo:


> Te diré que por suerte este país o mejor dicho los habitantes de este país en su amplia mayoría por no decir casi todos NO SOMOS RACISTAS y no hay que confundir ni te tienen que confundir una persona que habla de un colectivo que viajar adelante o atrás NO, o querer tomar “ejemplo de otros países” como si fueran buenos.



No alcanzo a entender que quisiste decir.

Saludos.


----------



## Margaritahoyos (Jul 30, 2010)

> ¿Qué pueden saber los curas de algo que ellos no pueden practicar? La teoría?


 Muchos aquí comentamos de suposiciones teóricas, porque no sabemos cómo es ese mundo, al igual que los curas. Si, en mi opinión hay muchos mundos: el mundo de los RICOS por decirlo así, el mundo de las personas humildes de barrio, el mundo de los homosexuales, etc. Primero tendría que decir que son pocos los que conocemos cada uno de estas vidas, no sabemos a lo que se enfrentan, muchos pensamos que los ricos son personas felices que tienen todo, los pobres que son personas mayormente insociables o mejor dicho ladrones y los homosexuales que son personas desagradables. Tenemos que entender o tratar de comprender que todos somos seres humanos y pienso que los homosexuales son personas como toda sociedad que muchos catalogan como NORMAL, tienen sus personas de buen corazón, personas delincuentes, medio loquitos o loquitos y medio, gente trabajadora, etc. Pero en realidad quien es NORMAL?? Absolutamente nadie, así que la anormalidad vienen siendo normal. ¿Porque digo esto?, porque todos pensamos diferentes y tenemos rasgos diferentes como nuestras huellas. 
La iglesia impones las leyes para una sociedad acogedora y en santa paz  porque tampoco pueden decir que son reglas que dios impuso, sin embargo nadie las cumple en su totalidad incluyendo los mismos sacerdotes, yo pienso que lo importante como religioso es creer en Dios. 

Ahora el punto del *matrimonio homosexual*, piensen por un momento si nuestros hijos algún día nos dicen "mama - papa soy homosexual" ¿qué harían? muchos les da el ataque de medio matarlos, desheredarlos, botarlos de la casa, otros los aceptan, comprenden y sé que como todos queremos la felicidad de nuestros hijos porque en realidad para eso es que nos j***..mos llenándolos de valores, si nuestros hijos son felices casarse con alguien se su mismo sexo bien háganlo. Sé que si saben que sus hijos son felices Uds. lo estarán.

*Adopción de padres homosexuales:*
Por ahí vi que alguien comento que muchos de aquí seguro la pasaron mal en el colegio cuando niño(a) (soy una) y ahora son profesionales o estudiantes exitosos, no andan recordando, ni traumatizados porque la pasaron mal en esa época. Con padres heterosexuales u homosexuales igual sus hijos tal vez la pases mal en el colegio como tal vez no, lo importante es infundir enseñanzas, eso es lo que tenemos tener en cuenta que los niños para ser mejores personas dependen de cómo los eduques.
En muchos países los albergues de niños no son un sitio acogedor.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> - Así pasó con las reivindicaciones de la mujer (derecho a la educacion,derecho al trabajo, derecho al voto).
> - Así pasó con el matrimonio civil (el heterosexual).
> - Así pasó con el divorcio.
> - Así pasa con los derechos de los homosexuales.
> .


  Siempre que hay una innovacion de algún tipo surge el escándalo, por ej: mi padre me decia que antes las mujeres usaban el vestido largo y cuando comenzaron a subir el corte y mostrar mas pierna, aunque fuera el tobillo, los hombres enloquecian y las señoras escandalizaban, total que hoy nadie se escandaliza.
Por otro lado quisiera agregar mas sabor al debate, debido a que no se ha abordado la temática quizas más picante y menos cxomprendida, como es la transexualidad, que opinan de ella?
por ejemplo dos mujeres, una transexual lesbiana y una biologica lesbiana se podrian casar, deberian hacerlo? que hay si hubieran estado casadas antes, cuando una de ellas era hombre? la ley de muchos paises obliga a separarse antes o despues de la genitoplastia. Y en muchos lugares aun no pueden volver a casarse aunque se amen mucho. Y que hay si ya existian niños del mismo matrimonio.
lo digo por este link:
http://www.opusgay.cl/1315/article-76427.html
Espero que esto no exacerbe los animos, si no más bien abra la MENTE  de la gente que aún tiene prejuicios en su corazon.



julienalexander dijo:


> pero aun asi no te explicaste bien, normal no refiere a la naturaleza. la palabra que deberias haber puesto es natural. lo cual sigue siendo incorrecto, ya que en la naturaleza hay homosexualidad tambien.


Hola, se olvidan que en la naturaleza existen tambien las mismas orientaciones/identidades de género que en la sociedad humana:
Hermafrodismo: dos sexos (genitalidad, gónadas) en el mismo individuo.
Transexualismo: Disforia entre el sexo físico y mental de la persona, independiente de su orientacion emocional o sexual.
Homosexualismo: ya se sabe, un individuo de un sexo con otro del mismo sexo.
Heterosexualismo y todos los otros ismos que quieran.
Besus



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Eso de que condice con su descripción y concepto ya va más allá de la homosexualidad y tiene que ver con el travestismo y el transexualismo, que debe ser lo que muchos no entendieron desde el principio del tema... hace 225 mensajes... y ahí si que no estoy en condiciones de discutir porque eso si que no lo entiendo y no podría fundamentarlo, pero si puedo fundamentar que tan mortales y normales son los homosexuales (comunes y corrientes...). Ahora, los travestis no me molestan, aunque no estoy muy acostumbrado a tratarlos me resulta algo chocante un tipo disfrazado de mujer, pero eso no me dice nada... también me tocó trabajar con una chica que quería ser hombre... como mujer era muy linda, pero eligió otra cosa... y bueno... ahí viene la misma sensación chocante... saber que es mujer y tratarla como hombre o por ahí tratarla como mujer y que derepente te hable con voz de hombre pfff al menos yo no estoy preparado para incorporar a estas personas a mi entorno, aunque tienen todo su derecho de ser lo que elijan ser. Espero poder madurar y asumir estas elecciones como normales.


Bueno, pero que yo sepa la gente TRANSEXUAL, no travesti no ha elegido por voluntad propia ser asi, es como si se sitiera presa en un cuerpo equivocado. Espero no ganarme insultos por esta afirmacion, pero parece que las mujeres somos mas tolerantes con las realidades distintas.
Besus


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 2, 2010)

ojalá y todo esto fuera porque el estado en verdad quiere reconocer derechos... pero como lo hace para mantener activa la piramide... así que creo que lo siguiente será reconocer el sexo de una persona como a esa persona se le cante... solo para ganar dos votos más. Personalmente reconocería a un transexual como lo que quiere ser sólo cuando la ciencia le conceda la capacidad reproductiva del género que quiere. Hasta entonces, para mí seran una cosa rara, como los travestis que son p***s disfrazados. No lo digo por desprecio, sino que es así. Como dije antes, al menos en el lugar que me muevo (geográfico y social) no estamos preparados todavía para esto... de momento solo para los homosexuales... paciencia entonces que vamos lento.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

no importa  ya la ley esta echa,no queda otra que algun politico prometa  betar la ley,cosa que dudo lo agan,no quieren pagar el costo politico


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 2, 2010)

Creo que la ley está bien, al menos como vinimos discutiendo, los que estaban de acuerdo coincidiran conmigo. Aquellas parejas homosexuales que por ejemplo convivían desde hace 30 años por ejemplo, recién ahora pueden heredarse o compartir su obra social entre otros beneficios. Creo que es un avance muy justo.

Lo que sí... hablando del bicentenario (fechas equivocadas, pero bue...) hace 200 años sí se logró la libertad de vientre... entonces los esclavos de Brasil venían a la Argentina para que sus hijos tuvieran mejor suerte... Ahora los homosexuales de Brasil vienen a la Argentina para contraer matrimonio. No se si esa uniónsea válida en su país, pero al menos aca le abrimos la puerta a esta libertad (no confundir con libertinaje) y eso si es algo que a uno lo hace sentir orgulloso. Quiero aclarar que soy heterosexual y en ocasiones homofóbico, pero defiendo este asunto porque me parece que sólo así crecemos todos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 2, 2010)

tenes razon el rey julien aprueba tus palabras,


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 3, 2010)

eso es el sí de los locos?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

che .estoy viendo una pelicula.
de un pibe de 20 años que se suicido, se tiro de un puente y abajo habia una autopista ........asi que quedo tortilla gay.
por que si, el pibe era trolo.

la agarre empezada.
la madre de el pibe es cristiana , de esas medio duras , fanatica.
la madre es simoney wiver o algo asi, la que sopapeaba a los alien ......pero al final moria........y moria ....y moria......una jodida la mina esa.

busquenla, por que me asombra lo real que hace el papel esa mina , como muesrta las actitudes REALES............ojo .seguro que esta pelicula termian bien, la simoney termina amiga de un alien trolo y aceptandolo ...............pero en la vida real .........no es asi .
mucha gente se cierra cada vez mas ........y ahogan a sus hijos, amigos, vecinos.
horrible.


les aseguro que si tengo que elegir :
vivir en un pais de gays que estan suiempre desnudos todos y encima a veces tener que tomar el ascensor con ellos .
o vivir en una sociedad con esa gente (la mama alien ) .
prefiero a los homosexuales revueltos.

realmente es asfixiante la mentalidad que representa esa mina, y lo que hace ver.

no es mi punto el decir :
prefiero mal que peor.
no .
mi punto es que mucha parte de la sociedad ha ejercido una presion enfermiza hacia esa gente , la cual -........no se decir si le han dado a muchos la posibilidad de una vida feliz, sana.
yo que se, si me dicen que lso homosexuales son asesinos seriales, o que pervienten niños , o que se lso comen , o que son unos cerrados HDP.

pero el papel que hace simo...(mama alien )...que nombre mas jodido que tiene la mina esa 


la mina va a una iglesia buscando un alivio, alguien que le quite el problema........alguien que le de una respuesta para que ella duerma tranquila (practicamente ellos (los padres) ) lo empujaron al suicidio.
y cuando el cura le dic una version mas abierta la mina automaticamente lo acusa a el .
es una constante , de culpas, hacer cagadas y automaticamente culpar a otros.
la verdad........una vida horrible.

esa gente es lo peor.
heterosexual, cristiana, bañadita, honorable, decente, .................que mas ?????


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 3, 2010)

Creo que lo que comentas es lo más acertado hasta ahora... salvo que no necesariamente son unas locas y andan desnudos todo el tiempo... aunque eso de tomar el ascensor puede ser un riesgo... guarda con el jefe...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

siempre zazono esto con un poco de sarcasmo y algo mas.
la termine de ver la peli.
si alguien la encuentra y sabe el titulo :
ponganla.
esta buena,.
por que muestra 2 grupos antagonicos por decir algo.
uno .que quiere vivir.
y el otro que no sabe vivir ni deja .

a mi, en verdad, me importa poco el homosexual y el heterosexual.
pero lo que si me importa es :
*no arruinarle la vida a nadie, y menos gratuitamente. *


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

Es Sigourney Weaver y estimo que la película que decís es "Prayers for Bobby", basada en una historia real.

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 3, 2010)

esa, sí... simona... bajando...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Es Sigourney Weaver y estimo que la película que decís es "Prayers for Bobby", basada en una historia real.
> 
> Saludos



gracias cacho, voy a ver si la consigo, yo la agarre justo cuando el pibe se tiraba de el puente me enganche por ese gustitoque le tengo a ver gente reventada contra el radiador de un auto......pero no se veia nada y luego me enganche con el argumento .

si la consigo la alquilo asi invito a mis 2 vecinitas que estan refuertes y asi veo que son  ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2010)

mira cronica tv y ese programa en infinito las 1000 formas de morir ,sangreeee


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 3, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Como que "cualquiera de nosotros sabemos" ?  Eso es algo que se te metió en la cabeza y nunca te tomaste el trabajo de analizarlo.
> 
> Para que exista condicionamiento debe existir un adoctrinamiento constante. Tal como pasa cuando los padres son religiosos o padres que decidieron desde el nacimiento que carrera universitaria seguirá su hijo.
> Aunque tampoco es regla general, por ejemplo la actriz porno Belladonna es hija de padres mormones .
> ...


upa se abrio el primer closet

es muy sencillo los millones de años de evolucion nos adaptaron sexualmente y psicologicamente ( en todos los aspectos incluida la salud mental) a una pareja heterosexual la naturaleza jamas opto por machos reproduciendose o hembras tantos años de convivencia heterosexual dotaron a cada sexo a ser el complemento psicologico de la sociedad lo que le falta uno lo tiene el otro lo que influencia uno lo quita el otro cada comportamiento individual que posee cada sexo amortigua al del otro estabilizando asi la sociedad es como un mundo de hombres sin mujeres ya no existieramos en guerra alcohol etc y un  mundo de mujeres no dejaran de salir de las cuevas y solo contando chismes cada sexo complementa al otro en la sociedad y la familia no es la exepcion la influencia de padre y madre hacia un hijo es algo que ya lleva programado nuestros genes como algo natural desde millones de años de evolucion un crecimiento sano implica ambas imagenes que son necesarias y no lo digo yo sino lo dice la naturaleza que opto y programo a la humanidad despues de millones de años de puro ensayo y error. una pareja de hombres homosexuales puede llevar muhas influencias en un niño la falta de imagen de una madre no es sana ( exepto en los casos de padres sin esposas con sus hijos pero ya es otro caso y muchas veces terminan necesitando a sus madres) un hombre homosexual o no es un hombre y solo aporta justo esa parte de hombre y al no existir la madre puede llevarse a algo poco comun algo antinatural no de nuestra sociedad ni de nuestra naturaleza , de que un niño no se influencia por las tendencia sexuales es una gran mentira un niño es un ser de facil influencia solo habla con un niño por tres minutos sobre lo buena onda que es tirarle piedras al cura y veras que lo intentara mucho mas con una familia homosexual prohomosexual porque olvida que jamas los padres le van a decir hijo no seas homosexual como nosotros ... hay que ser bien imbecil


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2010)

gustavo118888 dijo:


> upa se abrio el primer closet
> 
> es muy sencillo los millones de años de evolucion nos adaptaron sexualmente y psicologicamente ( en todos los aspectos incluida la salud mental) a una pareja heterosexual la naturaleza jamas opto por machos reproduciendose o hembras tantos años de convivencia heterosexual dotaron a cada sexo a ser el complemento psicologico de la sociedad lo que le falta uno lo tiene el otro lo que influencia uno lo quita el otro cada comportamiento individual que posee cada sexo amortigua al del otro estabilizando asi la sociedad es como un mundo de hombres sin mujeres ya no existieramos en guerra alcohol etc y un  mundo de mujeres no dejaran de salir de las cuevas y solo contando chismes cada sexo complementa al otro en la sociedad y la familia no es la exepcion la influencia de padre y madre hacia un hijo es algo que ya lleva programado nuestros genes como algo natural desde millones de años de evolucion un crecimiento sano implica ambas imagenes que son necesarias y no lo digo yo sino lo dice la naturaleza que opto y programo a la humanidad despues de millones de años de puro ensayo y error. una pareja de hombres homosexuales puede llevar muhas influencias en un niño la falta de imagen de una madre no es sana ( exepto en los casos de padres sin esposas con sus hijos pero ya es otro caso y muchas veces terminan necesitando a sus madres) un hombre homosexual o no es un hombre y solo aporta justo esa parte de hombre y al no existir la madre puede llevarse a algo poco comun algo antinatural no de nuestra sociedad ni de nuestra naturaleza , de que un niño no se influencia por las tendencia sexuales es una gran mentira un niño es un ser de facil influencia solo habla con un niño por tres minutos sobre lo buena onda que es tirarle piedras al cura y veras que lo intentara mucho mas con una familia homosexual prohomosexual porque olvida que jamas los padres le van a decir hijo no seas homosexual como nosotros ... hay que ser bien imbecil



1 -- la evolucion creo al hombre y a la mujer para la reproduccion .
2 -- un mundo de mujeres O un mundo de hombres no existe che....simplemente se extingue esa especie.
pero si un mundo de hombre sfuese posible por que la naturaleza permite la reproduccon , pues sera normal y ....que discutir ?? 
3 -- metes luego lo social, y me parece bien por que es lo social lo que aca da vueltas, estamos sumergidos en una sociedad.
pero esta sociedad viene forjandose a los tumbos, ya he escrito mucho, hoy puse una pelicula que vi muy ejemplificadora de como es esta sociedad, la cual si no sos como dice la "gente sana " te lapidan.
4 -- ya me corrigieron a mi , el tema aca es casamiento civil, derechos, aun no se habla de la adopcion.
pero en la pelicula se menciona que hay niños que desde niños se dan cuenta de su diferencia y son discriminados por SUS PROPIoS PADRES......
5 -- lo de social  y eso de hombre y mujer.....che , esta lleno de divorcios, mujer que usa a hombre ..hombre que usa a mujer, culturas enteras de sometimiento .....dejemos de lado eso mejor, no ?? 
6 --- para mi .......un homosexual es alguien diferente , no nacio "normal", si, es un anormal.
no es el comun .
si naces paralitico tendras problemas para moverte en esta sociedad, sos diferente.
si naces ciego tambien y necesitas la comprension y ayuda de los demas.salvo que sea una sociedad espartana.
pero ..mira que cosa:
si naces con un don tambien tendras problemas.
habia una cancion que hablaba "quiso volar ...igual que las gaviotas ...castillos en el aire, de alberto cortez, mirenlo, en youtube esta ....disfrutenlo.
volviendo al tema:
si sos distinto vas mal.
sos negro en mal momento : sos solo un animal y seras esclavizado.
pero decia que si sos distinto , aunque sea *un don* puede , o  salvo que seas muy astuto seguro te traera problemas.
el homosexual es diferente, si........y ??
pregunto yo.
vamos a ser suaves : por ser distinto lo tratamos mal ??
vamos a ser chocantes: es ENFERMO ya que no nacio "normal" ..mas que enfermo diria anormal......pero tomemoslo como enfermo y veamos que pasa......pues bien .....y ?? 
tratamos mal a los enfermos ??? 
supongamos  que hay una enfermedad que hace que las personas, algunas nazcan sin la vista, ciegos unos y sordos otros.
pero si se juntan por algo raro de la naturaleza pues pueden ver el que no veia y oir el que no escuchaba.
que hacemos ?? que haces ??? 
lo tratamos con odio , por ser "enfermos" .
(no nos molestan  ni nos cuesta nada ) .
o les ayudamos, muchas veces la ayuda se da simplemente dejandolos vivir, no atacandoles 
pero dejenme seguir con la analogia.
supongamos que si se juntan pueden solucionar su problema, por algun motivo el ciego ve y el sordo oye...................que hay de mas logico pues que se junten y complementen.

pues, en mi ignorancia supongo que el o la homosexual llega a una edad en la que descubre eso y se siente asustada/o por que es diferente.............todos queremos ser felices, tener una vida plena.
si a pesar de su "enfermedad" pueden ser felices, vivir normalmente , solo con simplemente juntarse, hacer lo que sienten.


la verdad locos .........que fastidio  che ........tener que escribir esto asi.
como para tontos......yo no niego que antes no pensaba tan asi, este tema me abrio un poco y la peli de hoy otro poco .
pero si uno deja en la puerta los preconceptos y toda esa porqueria  .........que cosa mas sencilla ......que raza de bichos dificiles y malos que somos.

tomense la molestia y miren la pelicula que puse mas arriba, luego opinen , no es una pelicula que hice yo, es la historia de una mujer cristiana bastante ortodoxa y cerrada .


----------



## Cacho (Ago 3, 2010)

gustavo118888 dijo:


> es muy sencillo los millones de años de evolucion nos adaptaron  sexualmente y psicologicamente ( en todos los aspectos incluida la salud  mental) a una pareja heterosexual la naturaleza jamas opto por machos  reproduciendose o hembras tantos años de convivencia heterosexual  dotaron a cada sexo a ser el complemento psicologico de la sociedad lo  que le falta uno lo tiene el otro lo que influencia uno lo quita el otro  cada comportamiento individual que posee cada sexo amortigua al del  otro estabilizando asi la sociedad es como un mundo de hombres sin  mujeres ya no existieramos en guerra alcohol etc y un  mundo de mujeres  no dejaran de salir de las cuevas y solo contando chismes cada sexo  complementa al otro en la sociedad y la familia no es la exepcion la  influencia de padre y madre hacia un hijo es algo que ya lleva  programado nuestros genes como algo natural desde millones de años de  evolucion un crecimiento sano implica ambas imagenes que son necesarias y  no lo digo yo sino lo dice la naturaleza que opto y programo a la  humanidad despues de millones de años de puro ensayo y error. una pareja  de hombres homosexuales puede llevar muhas influencias en un niño la  falta de imagen de una madre no es sana ( exepto en los casos de padres  sin esposas con sus hijos pero ya es otro caso y muchas veces terminan  necesitando a sus madres) un hombre homosexual o no es un hombre y solo  aporta justo esa parte de hombre y al no existir la madre puede llevarse  a algo poco comun algo antinatural no de nuestra sociedad ni de nuestra  naturaleza , de que un niño no se influencia por las tendencia sexuales  es una gran mentira un niño es un ser de facil influencia solo habla  con un niño por tres minutos sobre lo buena onda que es tirarle piedras  al cura y veras que lo intentara mucho mas con una familia homosexual  prohomosexual porque olvida que jamas los padres le van a decir hijo no  seas homosexual como nosotros ... hay que ser bien imbecil




Un consejo Gustavo: Antes de calificar necesitás estar muy seguro de con qué autoridad lo hacés.
Para decir que una opinión o que alguien ha de ser bien imbécil, necesitás tener muy claros los porqués. Tus argumentos son *todos* falaces.

Primero, el usar a la naturaleza como un ser con voluntad es un error de concepto, de no entender qué es la naturaleza, sino de tomar la retorcida concepción religiosa de la naturaleza.
Fuera de la iglesia te recomiendo no sostener "lo que la religión quiere" en "lo natural". Es más que muy probable que mucha gente no profese esa misma religión y vea tus palabras como algo muy errado.
Ya que resultó ser algo racional, ¿cuándo fue la última vez que hablaste con la naturaleza para averiguar lo que ella quiere? ¿Cómo puedo hacer yo para hablar con ella y que me cuente lo mismo?

Siguiendo, el argumento reproductivo es por demás débil (esto ya se trató antes) porque si nos basamos en eso no debería permitirse el casamiento de personas infértiles, o de hombres impotentes, o de viejitos que claramente no se casan con el propósito de reproducirse. Ese argumento reproductivo no tiene mucho asidero...
Más aún: Si dos homosexuales se casan, no pueden tener hijos. Entonces ¿cuál es el problema? 

Y en cuanto a los roles sociales...
Que la figura paterna y la materna son cosas importantes es cierto. Lo que te faltó agregar es que los chicos siempre reemplazan a la figura faltante con alguien más. Hay una nutrida documentación en el mundo, basada en las parejas divorciadas y en los casos de viudez. Y en los huérfanos es igualmente visible y estudiable el fenómeno.

Las construcciones de los roles de cada sexo, el "aprender a ser hombre" y el "aprender a ser mujer" no dependen de los padres exclusivamente, sino de una sociedad. Y si el endeble argumento que planteás alrededor de este hecho no fuera descartado por considerarse poco menos que una (ya que te gusta el término) imbecilidad, ¿qué hay si una pareja de gays (que en tu concepción serían mujeres los dos) adoptara a una nena? ¿y si una de lesbianas adoptara a un chico?

Todo tu planteo está fuertemente ligado a la concepción católica del mundo, seas o no conciente de ello. La eterna pregunta es acá: ¿Por qué no se puede vivir de alguna otra manera que no sea esa?
Prohibir, permitir y obligar son cosas muy, pero que muy, distintas. Nadie te obliga a que te cases con un tipo si no querés, afortunadamente. Pero prohibirles casarse es algo un poco autoritario, es como si yo prohibiera el casamiento de blancos con negros porque claramente eso no es lo que la naturaleza quiere: Las razas se desarrollaron en lugares diferentes, así que la naturaleza infinitamente sabia eso quería.
Cuidado con personificar cosas... Ni la naturaleza tiene voluntad, ni la sociedad es algo infinitamente sabio...

Saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2010)

hablando sobre la reproducción... que me dicen de la mula y el burdegano? son animales sin descendencia y así y todo está bien visto matener esa especie, solamente porque a quienes los explotan les conviene...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2010)

mira vos glenn , no sabia esa.
en verdad no se si es eso "una especie" ya que no se pueden reproducir (me asombro eso) , mas bien las categorizaria como "una construccion " o un experimento humano .
muchisimas cosas hemos hecho, mas de las que podriamos escribir en el foro.

pero nos alejamso mucho de el tema, que es acerca de las diferencias entre grupos de nuestra misma especie.
estaba pensando ..........creo que una de las cosas que hace mucho a este tema de el matrimonio homosexual, o si lso negros tienen derechos , o si lso petisos , o si los que no tienen mi apellido......

una cosa que nos hacen mamar de chiquitos, y mucho tiene que ver la religion , ojo , no me tiro contra el cristianismo solo......todos.
es LA EDUCACION, y de la educacion me referire especificamente a una parte, que nos meten INDIRECTAMENTE pero eficazmente :

quienes somos para andar por ahi JUZGANDO  a todos??? 
y mas segun nuestra conveniencia yusando como patron a nosotros (obvio que somos el 10) 
no notaron eso??
de chiquitos nos juzgan y asi nos enseñan a juzgar . aprendemso , ya qu elos grandes lo hacen.
y asi luego andamos con el complejito de Dios bajo el brazo.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2010)

algo así?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2010)

capusotto ;
ese tipo lo adoro, es un artista.
un actor es el que actua , pero este tipo crea las cosas y luego las hace.
lso detalles, mientras habla atras el otro con la escoba espantando al ET......es impresionante.
siempre tiene asi detalles que son de diez.
ahora saldra una pelicula...........me tiene medio.........espero que no se me pinche un idolo .
ojala que le vaya bien por que es un capo .

y noglenn, no me referia tanto a eso, sera que don capusotto lo pone demasiado fresco , pero la realidad es bastante mas oscura y cotidiana,la pelicula que puse mas atras . la que cacho puso bien el titulo esa define las cosas claramente .


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2010)

Ya la conseguí (gracias al emule jeje) aunque está en inglés y sin subtítulos, esta noche la veo tranquilo. Que vieja está simona...


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2010)

Si se cita a la naturaleza para justificar la reproduccion, entonces por que seguimos viviendo varios años despues de reproducirnos. Según esta definicion (perdonenme amigos hombres), los hombres deberian ser como los machos arácnidos que son devorados por la hembra tras la cópula y la mujer podria morir luego de alumbrar y criar lo suficiente para que la "cria" pudiera madurar lo suficiente y defenderse, como lo hacen algunas hembras del reino animal. 
Si fuera asi, que gris este mundo, que anti-natural sería y que horroroso no poder disfrutar a nuestros padres durante tantos años (perdon a quienes los han perdido por alguna causa).
Se que estos temas son escabrosos, pero no deberias ser tan cerrados y tan materiales para nuestras cosas. Creo que el mundo sería mas unido y pacifico si pudieramos entendernos y no criticaramos tanto al vecino, como si estuvieramos un nivel mas arriba de el o ella.
El espiritu de Dios estra dentro de nosotros todos tenemos esa chispa divina que nos hace vivir, y existir, no tenemos mas ni menos que otros, solo estamos en distinto "curso", aprendiendo distintas lecciones, en diferentes envolturas fisicas. Espero nadie se ofenda por este modo de razonar esotérico. 
Amor divino para ustedes.
besus.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Ago 4, 2010)

mmm que inpiracion, la verdad que hay muchas cosas ciertas en tus palabras


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 4, 2010)

pues no entiendo para que se quieren casar es mas no entiendo por que una pareja de cualquier clase querria casarse, el matrimonio es un total infierno y nadie que yo conosca  ha echo otra cosa diferente qwu arruinar su feliz vida con esa idiotes

y en cuanto a lo de los niños hay muchos padres que les enseñan malas mañas a sus hijos  , otros que ni siquiera les dan dinero para nada, otros sobreprotectores, otros boorachos que llegan a la casa a golpear a sus hijos y esposa y en fin hay mucha m***da tanto en parejas gay como en parejas  hetero,  no creo que lo importante es si las personas que crian al niño son gays sino mas bien que  los eduquen bien y les brinden lo que necesitan , por que como repito hay muchos padres hetero que son una completa m***da, por otro lado alguien decia que a los homosexuales  hay que perseguirlos y que que haria si les saliera un hijo maricon, pues no se  se que haria pero si se lo que no haria y seria obligarloaparentar ser hetero, por que simplemente dañaria la vida de mi hijo obliganodlo a hacer algo que no le nace  y asu vez dañaria la vida de su esposa, como la de eva braun, esposa de hitler que intento suicidarse varias veces, ya que hitler era gay  y no la queria, la tenia de esposa solo para que nadie dijera nada de el, otra cosa muy importante es que su hiijo no se va a volver gay por convivir con personas gay, yo he conocido y me he relacionado con personas gay(he tenido compañeros de clase gay y porfesores gay) desde pequeño y hasta el momento solo me gustan las chicas ojala bien teonas y bien buenas


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 4, 2010)

RAFAELSAYAYIN dijo:


> pues no entiendo para que se quieren casar es mas no entiendo por que una pareja de cualquier clase querria casarse, el matrimonio es un total infierno y nadie que yo conosca  ha echo otra cosa diferente qwu arruinar su feliz vida con esa idiotes



amigo no se el resto pero yo estoy casado ase mucho tiempo y si bien no siempre es todo feliz tampoco es que uno se arruina la vida ,tiene sus altibajos .pero de ninguna manera  tampoco uno es feliz todo el tiempo ya sea sin casarse o casándose.
de alguna manera los humanos se la rebuscan para tener su cuota de tristeza y felicidad ,
nunca escuchaste la frase esa de ''si yo tuviera ese dinero,,,etc etc'' 
pero el que si tiene ese dinero dise' '' a me gustaria tenerlo y vivir feliz / etc etc etc''
el rico  y el pobre tienen sus preocupaciones y sus problemas, ergo ,el casado y el soltero tienen sus problemas ,el humano siempre piensa  y envidia la vida de otros y se consuela  diciendo, el rico=menos mal que no soy pobre -el pobre=menos mal que no soy rico .en realidad es un consuelo de tontos
seguramente si encontráis tu pareja ideal te casarías pero como no la encontrase todavia tu consuelo es decir  





> el matrimonio es un total infierno y nadie que yo conosca  ha echo otra cosa diferente qwu arruinar su feliz vida con esa idiotes


saludos 
pd:
esas cosas no le pasan al rey julien ,el rey julien e soltero
el rico piensa que el pobre duerme tranquilo no pensando en el dinero(quiere dormir sin estar pensando en las cuentas,inverciones etc etc)
el pobre no duerme tranquilo pensando que no tiene dinero y muchas bocas que alimentar(qisiera tener el dinero para irse feliz a la cama)
rico=pobre ,casado=soltero desean lo del otro, a muchas veces lo e pensado y si fuera soltero?pero aca estoy felizmente casado


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 4, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> ... los hombres deberian ser como los machos arácnidos que son devorados por la hembra tras la cópula ...


Con los humanos es igual. Sólo que las hembras prefieren la casa y el auto .


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Ago 4, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> El discriminar a las personas en los procesos legales sería directamente anticonstitucional (refiriéndose a la Constitución de la República de Uruguay).
> 
> En cuanto a que "tus derechos datan desde mucho mas tiempo"... ¿De que derechos estás hablando? El que les demos a los homosexuales el derecho de contraer matrimonio no te quita *absolutamente ningún* derecho a vos. Esa cuestión del tiempo no es para nada válida. Si les hubiéramos permitido a los esclavistas utilizar esa falacia para denegarle a los esclavos la libertad ya te imaginarás como estaríamos.
> 
> Saludos.




si segun la constitucion somos todos iguales, pero a los que cometen un delito los encierran y a los otros no. somos iguales pero hay cosas que las normas y el sentido comun (el mio por supuesto) aclaran para funcionar.

estas mezclando cosas que no tienen que ver. si habia esclavitud habia que eliminarla sin importar si habia homosexuales o no.

Yo no digo que un homosexual no puede atenderse en mi misma sociedad ni por el medico que me atiende. si tu queres ser mujer esta bien, y si queres ser hombre tambien, puede ser valido como no. Pero el derecho por ej. de casamiento esta estipulado en esa misma ley  en el marco de la constitucion como que solo es admisible entre una pareja (un hombre y una mujer) entonces esa misma constitucion a la que haces referencia habla del derecho que yo creo, el casamiento es solo en esas condiciones.....) eso no quita que ante la ley todos los seres humanos son iguales..... Y sigo insistiendo de los tiempos remotos la base de la humanidad es la familia como se conoce desde hace mucho , pero mucho tiempo atras..

E insisto son mis derechos que se tocan, son las reglas del juegos que fueron establecidas y las que yo quiero defender pese a lo que tu opinas, porque entonces lo que tu decis vale y tiene peso aunque esa tendencia de que la homosexualidad sea respaldada legalmente sea reciente y snob y lo que yo pienso y digo que data de muchisimo mas atras NO? como es tu derecho vale y el mio ahora no....? Si queres o quieren los homosexuales integrarse  a este mundo por lo menos en mi espacio SI quiero que se adapten a las regla y no que me las cambien. Disculpa si te molesta pero es mi forma de pensar, y despues si queres discutimos de que concepto de vida y de conducta tiene la comunidad homosexual en su totalidad y creo que en su mayoria deja mucho que desear....

Lo siento pienso asi, NO AL CASAMIENTO HOMOSEXUAL....


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 4, 2010)

Jorge, me parece que agarrate la analogia de Electrodan por cualquier lado. El no dice que los esclavistas podían "argumentar" que los esclavos no tienen derechos por ser homosexuales. Lo que dice es que podían haber "argumentado" que, por ser la esclavitud más antigua que su abolición, debía continuarse su práctica.Aparte, en su momento la esclavitud (y toda la vieja sociedad feudal) fue abolida, entre otras cosas, por el trabajo asalariado, que solia parecerse bastante a la esclavitud.  

También se podía haber dicho que las mujeres debían seguir siendo "ciudadanos de segunda", pues la sociedad patriarcal es,  históricamente ,muy antigua (aunque en el pasado hubo también sociedades matriarcales).Por supuesto, me refiero a las discriminaciones de género que existían y siguen existiendo:voto,salarios,moral... aún en la sociedad occidental, "el modelo del mundo". 

De todos modos, no entiendo que derecho perdés vos con el casamiento homosexual. En esa ley nadie obliga al matrimonio homosexual a nadie.Y los heterosexuales tienen los mismos derechos que antes de la aprobación de la ley. Es un cambio para una minoría: nada más.


Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 4, 2010)

supongo que la cosa es incrementar derechos a las personas, sólo eso... y está perfecto.


----------



## Walter Arley (Ago 4, 2010)

Desconozco  las bases legales  que no permite que dos personas del mismo sexo compartan una vida juntas, quizás nuestro sistema judicial le falta ser más honestos y humanos, quitarnos las máscaras conque muchos  seres habitantes de esta extraordinaria y hermoso planeta que todos habitamos y no respetamos, debemos aprender a amarnos además  de aceptar al prójimo con sus defectos igualmente como lo tenemos nosotros mismos todo enmarcado en las buenas costumbres y morales pero primero definir qué significa en la actualidad estos términos porque los políticos que son lo que mueve nuestras sociedades no son ejemplo de ello. Así quien me dice que un homosexual  no tiene más moral y buenas costumbres que otros integrantes de estas sociedades. Soy heterosexual  pero también digo, gran parte de los de este bando somos más inmorales y tenemos más derechos, más fiabilidad ante los ojos de la sociedad, que hipócritas somos  si seguimos dejándonos dominar por unos pocos que dicen saber interpretar los designios de Dios, es verdad la naturaleza creo dos sexos, son dos condiciones naturales de los seres vivos para la reproducción, pero existe condiciones químicas y emocionales en nuestro cuerpo que no la podemos controlar  simplemente la  expresamos  corporalmente.
¡Respetemos las condiciones de los demás! No lo veamos desde un solo punto de vista.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 4, 2010)

jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ...............................................
> 
> Yo no digo que un homosexual no puede atenderse en mi misma sociedad ni por el medico que me atiende. ..



por suerte hoy dia a nadie le tienen que pedir permiso para eso.
ademas ,a mi me preocuparia mas que el que se atendio antes sea homo  que el que se atendio antes no tenga al go muy contagioso o que el medico sea bueno .




jorge ferreira de araujo dijo:


> ...............................................
> 
> Pero el derecho por  ej. de casamiento esta estipulado en esa misma ley  en el marco de la  constitucion como que solo es admisible entre una pareja (un hombre y  una mujer) entonces esa misma constitucion a la que haces referencia  habla del derecho que yo creo, el casamiento es solo en esas  condiciones.....) eso no quita que ante la ley todos los seres humanos  son iguales..... Y sigo insistiendo de los tiempos remotos la base de la  humanidad es la familia como se conoce desde hace mucho , pero mucho  tiempo atras..
> 
> ...



veo bastante que sentis que estan queriendo cambiar TU mundo y eso te molesta, ese mundo TUYO.
pero te contare unas cosas , que en tu pensamiento bastante egoista (disculpa pero esa impresion me da ) te estas olvidando algo.
vos ves a tu mundo , no solo a el tuyo, a todo lo que te rodea, mencionas el tema ese bastante dificil de "donde terminan los derechos de otros y comienza el tuyo (o al revez) y ves como TUS derechos no solo a tu perimetro sino tambien el vecindario y tu pais , en fin, tus derechos son amplios y los demas parecen estar de visita y con poca frontera para sus derechos.
TUS es todo el mundo que es TUYO y que conoces, las reglas son de tu pais asi que tu espqacio es tu pais ....para empezar..
dejas poco espacio a los demas.

pero me estuy yendo , queria contarte otra cosa:
vos hablas de TU ESPACIO y de TUS reglas, pero las reglas que tienden a equilibrar derechos son buenas, te explicare por que :
un dia de estos los gays quizas sean ricos o poderosos , y si mantenemso las leyes como tu las ves :
MIO; YO , y todo MI contexto, quizas un dia te encuentres con un gay que deteste a la gente como vos , y quizas ese gay sea EXACTAMENTE IGUAL QUE VOS:
o sea que quiera su mundo , su espacio , el cual es suyo y comprende a todo SU PAIS........y vos seas el que quede mal parado.

lee todo lo que se puso mas atras.
1 -- esto se refiere al casamiento civil, no a la iglesia .
2 -- se casen o no se casen igual viven juntos.
3 -- no te afanan el cable de la TV por vivir juntos, ni se meten con tigo.
4 -- estan queriendo poder tener derechos que da el matrimonio civil, de heredar y otras cosas.
5 --  mira la pelicula que puse........en verdad, esto de la homosexualidad .........se qu ees un tema jodido , no lo niego , dejando de lado ciertos sentimientos algo que veo mucho es que es un tema que se parece a esto:

viste cuando un pibe (imaginate vos ) naces en una familia de artistas, tu mama en el ballet y tu papa filosofo .......pero a vos te gusta rambo, ser militar y hacer fierros.
pero el mundo es de tus papas, vos entraste despues.
asi que tendras una infancia conflictiva, de infelicidad y problematica.........todo por que tus papas no son flexibles y no te respetan, por que ven SU mundo pero ignoran el tuyo.

o veamos otra familia: naces en una familia de rudos : tu papa un machote , militar de raza, que utiliza como arma quimica sus propios gases producto de haber comido a sus enemigos.
tu mama, una señora grande y estricta, tambien de alma milica, que te despierta a las 6AM con el toque de diana y su mayor gesto de afecto fue un dia haberte regalado algo , .......sin que t elo hayas ganado.
pero a vos te gusta la musica........y alguna otra cosa.....sin ser nada debilucho..pero .......simplemente te gustaria vivir tranqui.
pero ellso te ven como un debilucho........maricon.
infancia de conflictos.
de nuevo otro que no se digna obedecer tu frase:
*las reglas del juegos que  fueron establecidas y las que yo quiero defender pese a lo que tu  opinas.
*tus papas las establecieron y tu estas de adorno .


Lo que se intenta buscar es que unos seres humanos no queden sometidos vilmente a otros , y menos sin motivo, que unos seres humanos no invoquen sus derechos se "zona ilimitada" fregandose los derechos de lso demas  ..........pero ...es muy interesante lo que pones, por que muestras la vision de algunas personas.
y asi muestras por que es tan dificil. te digo:
tenes que leer un poco mas, analizar las cosas, hacelo con curiosidad, no solo "protegiendo tu territorio" el cual por desgracia parece ser muy amplio .
intentar comprender.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2010)

y tu novio... trabaja o estudia?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

Como dijo el sr Bono "A nadie se le obliga a hacerse homosexual y a casarse"
El / la que no esté de acuerdo que no se case con alguien de su sexo. No obligan.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2010)

ese es un buen punto... dos personas del mismo sexo se casarían sólo por mutuo acuerdo mientras que una pareja heterosexual puede casarse de apuro para evitar el que diran...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

jaaaaa. no pense esa.
asi que los gays son mas "sinceros" , (o tienen menos cartas con que engañar) .
no te va a venir un novio con el verso :

" pepe......nos tenemos que casar de apuro: estoy embarazado "


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 5, 2010)

paciencia mi amigo... la ciencia ya lo resolverá...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 5, 2010)

ese bebe va a sair con mal caracter (cara de cu....)


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 7, 2010)

venga ya le podemos cambiar el nombre al foro a forosdeelectrohomosexuales ?

es chiste ... no se enojen


----------



## RAFAELSAYAYIN (Ago 7, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Con los humanos es igual. Sólo que las hembras prefieren la casa y el auto .


si asi son las mujeres  imaginese como seran los hombres


----------



## julienalexander (Ago 7, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Hola, se olvidan que en la naturaleza existen tambien las mismas orientaciones/identidades de género que en la sociedad humana:
> Hermafrodismo: dos sexos (genitalidad, gónadas) en el mismo individuo.
> Transexualismo: Disforia entre el sexo físico y mental de la persona, independiente de su orientacion emocional o sexual.
> Homosexualismo: ya se sabe, un individuo de un sexo con otro del mismo sexo.
> Heterosexualismo y todos los otros ismos que quieran.



Es lo mismo que dije yo... Y me citaste igual... 

Una sola cosa mas: se dice 'transexualiDAD', 'homosexualiDAD' y 'heterosexualiDAD'. Sobre los/as hermafroditas, no se como se forma en ese caso. Pero el los demas se usa con el sufijo 'dad' por venir de la palabra 'sexualidad'.

Saludos y gracias por el enlace.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 7, 2010)

materniDAD =resultado de la sexualidad


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

¿Y si "desgenitalizamos" la cuestión por un momento?

Dos personas conviven durante digamos cuarenta años. Una de ellas muere. ¿Quien es mas lógico que herede? ¿La persona que ha convivido los últimos cuarenta años o su digamos sobrino tercero que ni conoce?
Lo que hagan en la cama no es asunto mío como tampoco es asunto de los demás lo que hago o dejo de hacer yo.


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y si "desgenitalizamos" la cuestión por un momento?
> 
> Dos personas conviven durante digamos cuarenta años. Una de ellas muere. ¿Quien es mas lógico que herede? ¿La persona que ha convivido los últimos cuarenta años o su digamos sobrino tercero que ni conoce?
> Lo que hagan en la cama no es asunto mío como tampoco es asunto de los demás lo que hago o dejo de hacer yo.


ok pero tu lo ves desde un concepto bastante basico e ideal pero en la calle las cosas no son asi , ojala todos los gays fueran serios personas de conducta normal gestualidad normal como ricky martin miguel bose o los administradores de empresas , no muchos de ellos minimo 6 de cada 10 son seres con conductas altamente afeminadas lo cualo lo demuestran a la sociedad ligan su conducta algunas veces a los extremos como depravaciones sexuales en publico como piropear hombres o ser travestis eso va en contra de cualquier esquema de decencia de conducta y gran parte de ellos son asi hay radica el problema como una persona asi va a criar un nio por favor ... sin  mas un ejemplo
                                                                                                   Entretenimiento                                                                            07 / Ago / 2010 3:00 pm                          70 comentarios *El alcalde de Reikjavik se viste de mujer y encabeza el desfile del Orgullo Gay*


                                                            HERRAMIENTAS
Compartir20 








 Foto: Apcom

 El nuevo alcalde de Reikiavik, el actor Jon Gnarr, *encabezó este sábado el desfile del Orgullo Gay de la capital islandesa, vestido de mujer* con lápiz labial, peluca rubia y cartera amarilla fluorescente.
 “El desfile tiene un gran valor y muestra la unidad y la alegría entre la gente de Reikiavik”, dijo a la AFP el anticonformista alcalde, que *tenía un hermoso vestido con flores.*
 Al ser preguntado acerca de si tenía intenciones ocultas por participar vestido de mujer en el desfile, que reunió a 90.000 personas, según los organizadores, Gnarr contestó: “No. *Es una divertidísima cantidad de alegría”.*





 Foto: Apcom

*Padre de cinco hijos, Gnarr, de 43 años,* y que fue un actor famoso, causó sorpresa cuando fue elegido alcalde de la capital islandesa a principios de junio, tras ganar las elecciones con un partido llamado El Mejor Partido. Había prometido ser, “ante todo, un alcalde divertido”.
 Durante una campaña burlesca en la que usó el hit de Tina Turner “Simply the Best” e hizo promesas inverosímiles, El Mejor Partido también había denunciado la irresponsabilidad de las élites políticas y financieras del país, sacudido por una grave crisis financiera en el otoño boreal de 2008.
 En febrero de 2009, Islandia se convirtió en el primer país en tener como dirigente a alguien abiertamente homosexual, la primera ministra Johanna Sigurdardottir. El Parlamento islandés legalizó a mediados de junio el matrimonio homosexual.
 La Gay Pride islandesa empezó el jueves por la noche y durará hasta el domingo.




hay un depravado sexual fingiendo lo que no es disfrasado de lo que no es una cosa es que le gusten que se lo metan en el c**o la otra es fingir publicamente lo que no es


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y si "desgenitalizamos" la cuestión por un momento?
> 
> Dos personas conviven durante digamos cuarenta años. Una de ellas muere. ¿Quien es mas lógico que herede? ¿La persona que ha convivido los últimos cuarenta años o su digamos sobrino tercero que ni conoce?
> Lo que hagan en la cama no es asunto mío como tampoco es asunto de los demás lo que hago o dejo de hacer yo.



me parece una forma de ver muy acertada, dejando de lado las cosas personales y preconceptos.
ESA es la primer vision .



gustavo118888 dijo:


> ok pero tu lo ves desde un concepto bastante basico e ideal pero en la calle las cosas no son asi , ojala todos los gays fueran serios personas de conducta normal gestualidad normal como ricky martin miguel bose o los administradores de empresas , no muchos de ellos minimo 6 de cada 10 son seres con conductas altamente afeminadas lo cualo lo demuestran a la sociedad ligan su conducta algunas veces a los extremos como depravaciones sexuales en publico como piropear hombres o ser travestis eso va en contra de cualquier esquema de decencia de conducta y gran parte de ellos son asi hay radica el problema como una persona asi va a criar un nio por favor ... sin  mas un ejemplo...................................
> ............................................
> .......................................
> 
> hay un depravado sexual fingiendo lo que no es disfrasado de lo que no es una cosa es que le gusten que se lo metan en el culo la otra es fingir publicamente lo que no es



aca tenemos un caso de como se ven las cosas parcialmente , como uno ve "lo que le conviene" aunque lo disfraza de ser justo.

fijate que si bien estoy de acuerdo con vos en parte de eso, me refiero a ser gente honesta y respetar a lso demas inclyendo con la apariencia, o sea no tener una vida social que moleste a lso demas............
pero aqui es donde pecas de no ser imparcial.
ya lo puse yo y antes me lo marcaron a mi :
hay muchos heterosexuales que son un asco:
vagos en la plaza, jovenes en la calle, adultos HDP que incluso salen en la TV con una cara rota que da ganas de matarlos.
¿ los matamos a todos ?? 
es el problema de la depravacion los homosexuales??
compra una semana el diario y mira los policiales .


LUEGO:
analicemos el tema d elos gays que estan de prositucion en la calle, para mi una verguenza y un asquito.........pero .....no somos viejos gruñones, SOMOS UN FORO D EESTUDIANTES ELECTRONICOS, presumimos que estudiamso, analizamos y pensamos.

te lo dejo a vos:
por que te parece que los trolos que estan a la noche en la calle prostituyendose, semidesnudos aunque haga frio , por que ?? 
podrian estar con su novio en su depto calentitos..
por que ??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2010)

toma la palabra 


> por que te parece que los trolos que están a la noche en la calle prostituyéndose, semi desnudos aunque haga frio , por que ??
> podrían estar con su novio en su depto calentitos..
> por que ??


supongo que no tienen novios o mas bien no ay suficientes hombres gay para que sean novios de los trabas


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2010)

gustavo118888 dijo:


> ok pero tu lo ves desde un concepto bastante basico e ideal...


Lo apunta a tratar con personas, sin importar qué hacen en la cama. Al fin y al cabo es es sólo cuestión de ellos mismos.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...pero en la calle las cosas no son asi , ojala todos los gays fueran serios personas de conducta normal gestualidad normal como ricky martin miguel bose o los administradores de empresas...


Ah... Esos son gays "como la gente" y no "las locas" que se ven por ahí.
Hagamos una ley para que todos sean igualitos, sin importar si son gays o heteros, qué tanto...


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...no muchos de ellos minimo 6 de cada 10 son seres con conductas altamente afeminadas lo cualo lo demuestran a la sociedad ligan su conducta algunas veces a los extremos como depravaciones sexuales en publico como piropear hombres...


¿Y un hombre piropeando a una mujer (o viceversa) no es una deprazación sexual?
¿Cómo definís depravación?


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...o ser travestis eso va en contra de cualquier esquema de decencia de conducta...


Va en contra de TU esquema de decencia.
Que cada quien se vista como quiera... Fue el (¿macabro?) puritanismo el que estableció unas reglas muy estrictas en cuanto a vestimentas y colores, que terminaron cayendo por su propio peso e inutilidad.
Se caracterizó también por un marcado énfasis en "uniformar" conductas e ideas, todas encolumnadas tras las que dictaba un rey como buenas. Y al que así no lo hiciera, horca, hoguera o un buen castigo, que habrá de expiar el pecado de no ser igual...


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...y gran parte de ellos son asi hay radica el problema como una persona asi va a criar un nio por favor...


Momentito, que hablamos de *matrimonio* y acá ya lo mezclaste con niños.
El hecho de casarse no significa que "les regalen" un chico.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> Padre de cinco hijos, Gnarr, de 43 años...


¿Qué sabés de los 5 hijos de este hombre? ¿Son todos "raros"? ¿Alguno es "raro"?
Sería interesante que hicieras una buena investigación sobre el tema, a ver qué tan acertadas son tus palabras.
Sería interesante que leyeras quién es este Gnarr, cómo llegó al gobierno y cómo no es una travesti. Es un actor cómico que promueve una posición de absoluta tolerancia y defiende los derechos de las minorías.

El error de sólo ver una imagen y deducirlo todo... Demasiado frecuente. Tratá de no caer en él.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...hay un depravado sexual fingiendo lo que no es disfrasado de lo que no es una cosa es que le gusten que se lo metan en el c**o la otra es fingir publicamente lo que no es


Eeeeexacto. Que todos los/las homosexuales finjan ser heteros. Así debe ser.
Y vos tenés que fingir ser argentino, que así deben ser las cosas. Es más, todas las personas tienen que fingir ser argentinos, porque esa es la manera de ser correctos y la manera correcta de ser.

Esta postura mía es tan patéticamente ridícula que resulta fácil de identificar como una estupidez, ¿no?...


Slaudos


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Lo apunta a tratar con personas, sin importar qué hacen en la cama. Al fin y al cabo es es sólo cuestión de ellos mismos.
> 
> Ah... Esos son gays "como la gente" y no "las locas" que se ven por ahí.
> Hagamos una ley para que todos sean igualitos, sin importar si son gays o heteros, qué tanto...
> ...


ese articulo no es mio fue sacado de una web .
lo digo no tengo peo que se casen de pana pero niños no en segundo lugar al parecer todos estan de acuerdo con la sexualidad de los administradores de empresas? tercer lugar no puedo fingir ser argentino me falta ego muuuucho ego


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2010)

gustavo118888 dijo:


> ese articulo no es mio fue sacado de una web .


Lo sé, pero citado de manera muy particular 
Ahí está el punto.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> lo digo no tengo peo que se casen de pana...


Perfecto, estamos de acuerdo.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...pero niños no...


Ahí es donde partimos de puntos opuestos. Vos, de que es perjudicial hasta que se demuestre lo contrario. Yo, de que no es perjudicial hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...en segundo lugar al parecer todos estan de acuerdo con la sexualidad de los administradores de empresas?


En mi caso por lo menos, estoy de acuerdo con la sexualidad de los dirigentes de empresas, de los obreros, de los escritores, de los venezolanos y la de los chinos.
Me importa nada lo que cada quien haga en la cama. Eso no califica a nadie.


gustavo118888 dijo:


> ...tercer lugar no puedo fingir ser argentino me falta ego muuuucho ego


Entonces no pidas que una travesti finja ser hombre y se vista como tal.
Ni pidas que un homosexual finja ser hetero.
Exigís que se finjan ciertas cosas, cuando no sos capaz (según tus palabras) ni estás dispuesto a fingir otras, tan innecesarias y fuera de lugar como las que pedís 


Saludos


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

cacho una pregunta solo por saber sin ofensa ni nada por el estilo solo para saber usted es homosexual ? o tiene algun amigo primo familiar


----------



## Cacho (Ago 8, 2010)

Soy heterosexual y (hasta donde sé) no tengo parientes homosexuales.
Tengo algunos conocidos que sí lo son.

¿Por qué la pregunta? (ahora me intriga)
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 8, 2010)

que atrevido,la discucion es por el matrimonio homosexual no para saber si quien es o no es homosexual ,
que sigue despues?acer una lista?


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

facil es para saber si tu apoyo se debe a alguna causa o solo es tu concepto de vida pues felicidades eres de lso que defienden las cosas sin influencias



tsunamí115 dijo:


> que atrevido,la discucion es por el matrimonio homosexual no para saber si quien es o no es homosexual ,


oye no me culpes es el perro


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 8, 2010)

vida: enfermedad mortal de transmisión sexual.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 8, 2010)

he notado que se temina pensando de quien defiende a lso homosexuales que es homosexual.
una conclusion demasiado simplista.
es mas, hasta, quizas inconscientemente uno termina pasando al otro bando (al bando enemigo , que es facil señalar) a todo quien piense distinto a uno , en lo que sea.

yo cuando empece con este tema era mas cerrado, pero de a poco me fui dando cuenta de algunas cosas.

esta es una:



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y si "desgenitalizamos" la cuestión por un momento?
> 
> Dos personas conviven durante digamos cuarenta años. Una de ellas muere. ¿Quien es mas lógico que herede? ¿La persona que ha convivido los últimos cuarenta años o su digamos sobrino tercero que ni conoce?
> Lo que hagan en la cama no es asunto mío como tampoco es asunto de los demás lo que hago o dejo de hacer yo.



que en verdad no estamos hablando de los gays.
estamos hablando de como somos nosotros mismos , nuestra conducta hacia con los demas.

no hablamos de como juzgamos, en verdad hay que ir mas atras: ¿ que derecho tenemos a juzgar ¿?? 

no hablamos de los trolos, hablamos de toda la gente que es diferente, cuando vi la pelicula esa de la mina de alien (ver mas atras) no solo vi a el pibe ese trolo asfixiado por esa madre, vi muchas infancias aplastadas o amargadas por gente grande, no solo padres y no solo por la conducta sexual.
no , eso es solo una de tantas cosas.

busquen uds. dentro de sus cabezas, dentro de la historia humana, dentro de lo que conocen, como se puede amargar o cagar la vida de alguien .
y encima........sin motivos reales, solo por que el que presiona es un amargado, un resentido, una persona llena de preconceptos que es un enfermo , todo lo que no esta colocado en las estanterias adecuadas, en el orden adecuado esta MAL y debe ser castigado.
todo .............

que daño hace esa gente HDP.

y TODOS tenemos un poquito , como hace mucho me dijo alguien hablando un tema de psicologia:
no existe nadie que sea 100% algo, todos tenemos un poco d eesto y un poco de aquello, cada quien vera que parte considera mala y hara algo por erradicarsela y que parte quiere conservar y hasta cultivar.

yo estare viejo y no dedico el tiempo que antes a cosas como la electronica, pero si descubro que algo en mi forma de ser  esta errado, aunque sea a los 40 años , lo modifico.
aun me alegra aprender cosas, seguir cambiando y creciendo .
es un error bastante malo  jsutificarse para conservar errores solo por que "siempre fui asi" .


----------



## gustavo118888 (Ago 8, 2010)

respeto a los gays. a las locas los detesto igual como detesto a los incultos asesinos malandros agresivos viciosos de azar


----------



## Imzas (Ago 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> no hablamos de los trolos, hablamos de toda la gente que es diferente,  cuando vi la pelicula esa de la mina de alien (ver mas atras) no solo vi  a el pibe ese trolo asfixiado por esa madre, vi muchas infancias  aplastadas o amargadas por gente grande, no solo padres y no solo por la  conducta sexual.
> no , eso es solo una de tantas cosas.


Infancia aplastada, ese es mis egundo nombre , mejor no cuento mas o no me querran ver por aca .


> yo estare viejo y no dedico el tiempo que antes a cosas como la electronica, pero si descubro que algo en mi forma de ser  esta errado, aunque sea a los 40 años , lo modifico.
> aun me alegra aprender cosas, seguir cambiando y creciendo .
> es un error bastante malo  jsutificarse para conservar errores solo por que "siempre fui asi" .


Según el libro, Mis Zonas Erroneas, no deberiamos emplear nuncqa o casi nunca la expresion "yo soy asi", ya que nadie ES, todos, ACTUAN de determinada manera, por ej: "YO SOY tonta", eso querria decir que nunca podriamos actuar de manera diferente, siempre habriamos sido unos tontos que jamás hariamos algo inteligente. Y viceversa. 
Lo que deberiamos hacer es decir:
Yo actuo asi, pero puedo elegir actuar de manera diferente, o quizas PENSAR de forma distinta.
La diferencia entre ambos casos es que en el primero el problema esta en mi, osea soy yo el problema, y en el segundo el problema es una caracteristica mia, que puedo modificar, potenciar o eliminar, o en ultimo caso tolerar.
ESpero no haber mareado con esta disertacion :s.
besus
un abrazo.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 12, 2010)

Les he mareado? pido disculpas sinceras .


----------



## lubeck (Ago 12, 2010)

> Les he mareado?



Mmmmmm... Creo que no jazmin...

interesante parrafo....

saludos...

EDITO: Lo lei lo Lei y Lo Lei.... Lo adopto como filosofia propia....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 12, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Infancia aplastada, ese es mis egundo nombre , mejor no cuento mas o no me querran ver por aca .
> 
> un abrazo.



para nada ni ay ,ya un ejemplo si nuestros compañeros,amigos del foro me soportan a mi no veo la razon de  que  no quieran verte mas por el foro ,al contrario yo creo que eres bienvenida muy a gusto 
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2010)

tema jodido........que responderte jazmin 
hay (por desgracia) muchisima gente que la pasa mal, en la TV solo se ven los ganadores , la gente linda y ...feliz ?? 
no se que es lo que has vivido pero por lo que veo siempre al ser humano le custa mucho caminar derecho en la senda de la razon (la cual en general lleva a la felicidad) , padres jodidos hay de mil colores, y hijos que ni siquiera han crecido con padres tambien.
pero algo que da la vida siempre es un mañana, una oportunidad , no quita lo ya vivido, eso es innegable.
pero cada dia nuevo es una oportunidad, hay muchos chicos que no la ven ni de lejos, vos si tenes una PC para escribir y pudiste estudiar entonces estas con ventaja respecto de muchos otros.

repetire algo que escuche de el negro que hacia de director en la serie "boston public" :
la tarea de un padre no es solucionar o dar todo a lso hijos, basta con pasarles la bolsa de lastre un poco mas liviana .

algo asi .....

y es que cada generacion arrastra un monton de karmas, fantasmas, odio y dolor  que indudablemente se los pasara a sus hijos, la cosa es hacerselo mas liviano.
una vez un amogo se quejaba de su padre, que era un viejo mañoso y se lllevaban mal, y le pregunte si sabia como habia sido su abuelo ........y me dijo que era mucho peor , por lo que su padre contaba.
en fin, no podemso despegarnos de todo .

vos tampoco podras despegarte de todo lo que hayas pasado , el tema es que no se lo pases a tus hijos, por ellos y por vos.

te mando un abrazo


----------



## julienalexander (Ago 12, 2010)

tsunamí115 dijo:


> supongo que no tienen novios o mas bien no ay suficientes hombres gay para que sean novios de los trabas



En los que vos citaste nadie menciono a ningun traba (trasvesti). Por otra parte puedo dar fe de que hay gays que tienen novios, conozco un par de parejas homosexuales (fijate los post anteriores, muy anteriores que hay un par de datos). Lo que te preguntaron en realidad tiene como respuesta un: "Son discriminados, por eso no pueden conseguir trabajo, y se ven obligados a hacer eso para sobrevivir"

Saludos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 13, 2010)

Bueno no es mi deseo el criticar a nadie, pero pienso que aparte de much@s personas transexuales y travestis, no solamente son discriminados y por eso deben prostituirse, si nó tambien, por el dinero "facil", aunque de facil nada tiene, y debe ser dificil para una mujer transexual, que en si es una mujer en cuerpo de hombre, tano como para una mujer biologica, ejercer dicha "profesión", ya que debe cerrar los ojos y complascer los caprichos mas vomitivos de l@s clientes (no olvidemos que son frecuentad@s por personas de ambos sexos, ávidos de sensaciones nuevas que insuflen un poco de espirítu a sus vidas grises).
No hace falta haber pasado por este inframundo para saber, debido a que los medios tradicionales e internet nos mantienen bastante informados al respecto, y que personas y politicos de posturas ultraconservadoras y homofóbicos de dia, son clientes frecuentes de est@s "profesionales". Vemos una hipocresía y conservación de imagen pública delirante.

Relacionado con sus comentarios respecto a un mensaje anterior mío. DEbo decir "muchas gracias", pero aprendi de la Gnosis, que uno no debe actuar egoistamente y quedarse con el conocimiento, dado que tal vez a nosotros puede no aprovecharnos, pero a otras personas si.
Y del libro zonas erroneas y de otros pude desprender la idea del YO Colectivo, es decir, "yo soy mejor, por lo tanto, mi familia, mi casa, mi vereda, mi cuadra, mi barrio, mi equipo de barrio, mi comuna, mi provincia, mi pais, mi continente, mi idioma, mi planeta, es superior o mejor a otros, solo por que YO estoy en ese grupo".
Y como vimos dicho 'YO SOY', esta condicionando nuestra conducta, poniéndonos una camisa de fuerza que impide la realizacion del SEr superior, la chispa divina que mora en nosotros, quien sabe todo, pero quiere experimentarlo. Aprendiendo mediante la vivencia, haciendo un curso por cada vida vivida, y al final de dicho curso o grado, hacer una reflexion, un breack (perdon por mi ingles horroroso), unas pequeñas vacaciones de verano escolares, para ver como estan nuestros seres queridos, y lo vano que resulto acumular tanto y  disfrutar poco con ellos. Observando como se reparten nuestras perternencias mas jugosas, personas que antes pensamos mas altruistas, mientras otras pertenencias sond esechadas, "para que el muerto no venga a importunarnos", y no saben ellos, los vivos que mientras esten en el cuerpo fisico, son los verdaderos muertos, el cuerpo fisico esla tumba del alma, el sueño del espiritu divino, que mora encima de las diez dimensiones, de los diez cuerpos de distinta densidad, de atomos que vibran más rápido, y son compuestos por partículas subatomicas más pequeñas, cuya vibracion aumenta, a medida que nos acercamos al núcleo divino que nos esta insuflando vida en cada momento.
Perdon, me fui por las ramas, me emocioné, es que no puedo evitarlo, dado que murio hace poco un tio muy querido y un amigo de un hermano, al que tenia mucho cariño.
Y bueno, si seguimos con esa camisa de fuersa del <Yo Soy asi o asá>, tambien diremos, TU ERES ASI O ASÁ, lo que a todas luces es injusto, dado que nadie ES, todos actuamos segun el rol que nos toco desempeñar en cada existencia. SI nuestro pais  es mejor o nuestro sexo es mejor, entonces el contrario es el malo, el inferior, etc. Y olvidamos por completo que todo es manifestacion de Dios, del Absoluto contenedor cósmico. Por el contrario, la verdad es que no hay grupos homogéneos, dada la hetereogeneidad del género humano. Si no fuera asi, ¡que aburrido sería el mundo!, no habria amigos nuevos que conocer, dado que si conoces a un humano, los conoces a todos. 
Esto lo digo, por que alguien mencionó que los seres humanos de Argentina son asi y asá, y mi padre estuvo por esas tierras en los años 50 y encontro de todo tipo de personas, alta calidad humana y baja, sin embargo se quedo con lo bueno, ya que acá en Chile, la cosa no es muy diferente, sólo cambia el clima, presion atmosférica, humedad, acento, costumbres, que se yo.
Bueno creo que esta es la última disertación que hago para no latear a nadie. Y gracias por soportarme.
Besus.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 13, 2010)

Siempre es un gusto soportarte. Muy clara y convincente en tus argumentos. Así se hace fácil de compartir toda la idea.


----------



## asherar (Ago 13, 2010)

Creo que esto viene al tema:

http://www.matracas.org/escritos/goodaboutmen.html.es


----------



## Imzas (Ago 13, 2010)

> ¿Cuál fue su crimen? Nadie lo acusó de discriminar realmente a las  mujeres. Su afrenta fue pensar pensamientos que no se permite pensar,  concretamente que pudiera haber más hombres con gran talento. La única  explicación permitida para la falta de mujeres científicas destacadas es  el patriarcado — que los hombres conspiran para mantener a las mujeres  sometidas. No puede ser el talento. De hecho, hay alguna evidencia de  que los hombres como media son un poco mejores en matemáticas, pero  digamos que Summers hablaba de inteligencia en general. La gente puede  señalar cantidad de datos de que el CI medio de los hombres adultos es  más o menos el mismo que el medio de las mujeres. Así que sugerir que  los hombres son más listos que las mujeres es erróneo. No es extraño que  algunas mujeres se ofendieran.


Mi opinion personal es que hay tantos hombres como mujeres que tienen talentos intelectuales, asi como idem de lo contrario, empero las mujeres con menos i.q. tienen algo que hombre no posee, una faceta de la inteligencia emocional bastante desarrollada, a saber: la intuicion.
Podriamos recordar a Shakira en esta ocasion:




En este video, tambien es de notar lo bella que se ve esta artista, parece que tenia un excelente equipo de asesores de imagen, ya que realmente me encantó como se ve ella (ese color de cabello le quedo muy lindo), uy que envidia!! lastima que no todas tenemos su fisico, ni su belleza, aps creo que esto iba en "Mujeres fantasmas", sorry por "off-topiquear" este hilo.
besus.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2010)

muy piola no es............se metio con fernandito de la rua..........

luego lo de la inteligencia y bla , bla....es tan relativo.......eterna discusion:
quien es mas inteligente ??
el cientifico que trabaja todo el dia o la esposa que vive de el ???

en verdad, lo de la competencia entre sexos es una tonteria, para empezar deberian haber recorrido caminos iguales, creo que con eso se arreglarian muchos inconvenientes, pero , es discutir sin fin y sin resultado.

(como levantaba la patita shakira ...pareceria que la manejaban con un piolin haciendose la ........ ) 
mina mas dedicada y si, de carrera mas firme es la beyonce (o algo asi) por lo que lei de su historia, una mina inteligente y dedicada, tipo madonna.

*, yo que se muchachos/as , nos estamos yendo , la cosa era "mujeres fantasmas".
no recuedo ya a que iba, pero denle , pongan , animense:
que harian si fuesen uds. "mujeres fantasmas" .
yo como hombre la tengo claro:
al vestuario de las chicas en el club.........mi sueñ*o 

huy..........pense que este tema era de las mujeres fantasmas de el foro y era el de homosexuales..........me equivoque de autobus


----------



## alejandrow999 (Ago 13, 2010)

Acerca del último artículo que publicó asherar:no encuentro relación directa entre la temática propuesta y el tema fundacional de este hilo.Pero por otra parte, dentro de la argumentación que usa veo colarse algunas mentiras.Por ejemplo:

- Cuando dice que los "Salarios altos vienen de trabajar muchísimas horas". Para luego decir, además,  que los que más trabajan son en su mayoría, hombres, y que apoyar la igualdad de géneros en este ambito equivale a devaluar el trabajo del hombre frente al de la mujer..
Los trabajos más largos y arduos son los que valen menos. Además, durante años tuvo preponderancia la idea de que las mujeres debían quedarse en casa (cuidando a los chicos, limpiando, cocinando...),y sus marídos debían trabajar (con remuneración) fuera. También es anecdótico que, en la epoca de la Revolución Industrial, el trabajo de mujeres y niños en las fábricas valía aún menos que el de los hombres, pese a ser en idénticas condiciones. Y algo de esto queda.  

- También dice que:"...Pero la supuesta superioridad de las relaciones comunales vale principalmente para las relaciones íntimas. En el nivel de grandes sistemas sociales, es lo contrario. Los países comunales (incluidos los comunistas) permanecen primitivos y pobres, mientras que las naciones ricas, avanzadas han llegado a donde están por medio del intercambio económico." (proviene de una comparación entre las relaciones sociales característicos de uno y otro género, y su aplicación en grupos sociales pequeños y grandes).
Para comenzar, la prosperidad de las naciones ricas (mejor dicho, la prosperidad de ciertos sectores sociales de las naciones ricas) se debe al saqueo y  la explotación de los países más débiles ("subdesarrollados"). No al "intercambio" económico. 
Por otra parte, omite también el hecho de que la mayoria (por no decir todas) las revoluciones socialistas/comunistas, se llevaron a cabo en países tremendamente atrasados, con falta de recursos naturales, una economía precaria, enormes tasas de hambre y analfabetismo,dificultades de comercio (ej: Cuba luego de la caida de la URSS) etc. Y dichos problemas no podían ser resueltos mediante la conquista y sometimiento de otros países. 

- El patriarcado fue ( y en parte, sigue siendo) real:
1 - Hasta hace 100 años atrás, no se le reconocían los derechos políticos.
2 - Algunas religiones (incluida  el cristianismo) han tratado a la mujer como la responsable de los males de la tierra (se ha comentado aquí)
3 - Las figuras de autoridad han sido comúnmente hombres (esto se reconoce en el artículo). Ej: Entre un rey y una reina, tenía mayor autoridad el rey.  
4 - Las enormes diferencias educacionales entre ambos sexos, y las morales diferenciadas (ejemplo clásico: las cuestiones sexuales).
5 - La violencia de género (últimamente,  este tema se trata a menudo. No así en otras épocas).

.......

En resumen, lo que quiero decir es que se hacen allí algunas aproximaciones muy groseras acerca de la historia de los géneros, y sus diferencias, así como las analogías que plantea.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Y si "desgenitalizamos" la cuestión por un momento?
> 
> Dos personas conviven durante digamos cuarenta años. Una de ellas muere. ¿Quien es mas lógico que herede? ¿La persona que ha convivido los últimos cuarenta años o su digamos sobrino tercero que ni conoce?
> Lo que hagan en la cama no es asunto mío como tampoco es asunto de los demás lo que hago o dejo de hacer yo.



este pensamiento me parecio muy bueno por que , como un perro cuando se revuelve para sacudirse el polvo , este joven hizo asi:
dejo toda la charla de lado y se fue hacia el origen.

uno deberia buscar eso , sino , solo seguimos una corriente milenaria.
siempre buscamos mandar, aunque no nos demos cuenta, no se si se puede navegar juntos, a la par.
pero siempre uno busca su conveniencia , ganar , obtener su placer o gusto, tener la razon .
si quisieramos intentar ir a los origenes , creo que seria algo dificil, para sentarse tranquilos , haciendo una terapia , en grupos de ambos sexos, por que cada sexo tiene sus vivencias.

muy dificil, y cualquier texto que leamos estara viciado de preconceptos y de visiones parciales, quien lo escribe inconcientemente tira para su lado , para su concepto de las cosas.

creo que si nos pusieramos  a buscar las cosas "justas" cuestionariamos a toda nuestra educacion y sociedad.
es mas, creo que incluso nos frustrariamos, por que , cosas que ya se han arraigado en nuestro deseo , cosas que consideramos nuestras o justo quereras quizas descubririamos que no son asi, que estamos mal en desearlas o que nuestra idea de lo correcto esta MAL.
ya se han leido aca opiniones de algunos que si se les mueve el piso quedan muy mal con sigo mismos.....

que se le va  hacer che., dificil cuestionarse uno mismo , habria que empezar con algo :

vivir y dejar vivir.
no hacer a los demas lo que no te gustaria que te hagan a vos.
un dia vos arriba y otro dia yo.


----------



## gabrielhombreladrillo (Ago 30, 2010)

a favor de la adopción


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 30, 2010)

y por qué no? (completando caracteres)


----------



## gabrielhombreladrillo (Ago 30, 2010)

y claro, somos todos iguales


----------



## fernandob (Ago 30, 2010)

gabrielhombreladrillo dijo:


> a favor de la adopción


 
yo tambien, quiero que me adopte una mama linda y de unos 30 años.....puedo ponerme menso exigente si esta forrada de $$$ y tiene una buena casa con pileta y parrilla.

tambien acepto parejas tortitas, tengo alma de tocino


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 30, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> yo tambien, quiero que me adopte una mama linda y de unos 30 años.....puedo ponerme menso exigente si esta forrada de $$$ y tiene una buena casa con pileta y parrilla.
> 
> tambien acepto parejas tortitas, tengo alma de tocino



Ahora que lo pienso, está bien, me quiero quedar como el perro de las 2 tortas!!! 

A mi parecer, el tema ya dio todo de sí. Pienso que lo que se siga discutiendo, va a llegar a lo mismo.


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 31, 2010)

Que tema complicado de hablar en un foro publico.. lo peor de todo es que a las palabras escritas no se las lleba el viento.. por mi parte no voy a opinar mucho porque soy muy cerrado con respecto a los homosexuales.. cual seria la solucion para el problema? y si permitieran realizar un testamento escrito de validez legal? yo pongo en ese documento a quien le quiero dejar que.. y listo.. con eso solucionamos parte del problema.. el resto esta en dejar que tengan pensiones.. obra social para la pareja.. y un par de arreglos mas que no necesitarian ser tan escandalosos.. perdonenme si les molesta lo que les voy a decir.. pero yo deje de ver television argentina hace unos años.. cuando aparecio flor de la v. porque? porque me parecen abominaciones.. algunos dicen que en el mundo animal hay casos de parejas del mismo sexo.. bueno.. yo todavia no veo a ningun mono que se corte la ..... para cambiarse de sexo.. asiq si siguen apareciendo todos estos fenomenos para llamar la atencion y llenarse los bolsillos lo unico que hacen es dejarnos mal delante del resto del mundo... tengo un ex compañero de la secundaria que tiene como nick en el messenger "Argentina a la Vanguardia" claramente indicando su orientacion sexual.. y la verdad eso somos para el resto del mundo.. un pais lleno de vagos, ladrones, p****os, estafadores, jugadores de futbol, abogados y politicos...

por ultimo quiero aclarar que estudio ingenieria.. y si cuando me reciba y empiece a laburar gano menos que flor de la v me voy a la ...... de la lora.. saludos


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 31, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> Que tema complicado de hablar en un foro publico.. lo peor de todo es que a las palabras escritas no se las lleba el viento..


 
no... se las llevan los moderadores jaja


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 31, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> Que tema complicado de hablar en un foro publico.. lo peor de todo es que a las palabras escritas no se las lleba el viento..


 Como se entendería eso? Si no se pueden decir huevadas mejor no hablar 


> por mi parte no voy a opinar mucho porque soy muy cerrado con respecto a los homosexuales.. cual seria la solucion para el problema? y si permitieran realizar un testamento escrito de validez legal? yo pongo en ese documento a quien le quiero dejar que.. y listo.. con eso solucionamos parte del problema.. el resto esta en dejar que tengan pensiones.. obra social para la pareja.. y un par de arreglos mas que no necesitarian ser tan escandalosos..


El escándalo forma parte de las estrategias publicitarias, no de los homosexuales. 
Si se quiere transmitir un mensaje, con escándalos entre medio se gasta menos en prensa y llega mucho mas.


> perdonenme si les molesta lo que les voy a decir.. pero yo deje de ver television argentina hace unos años.. cuando aparecio flor de la v. porque? porque me parecen abominaciones..


Yo dejé de ver cuando apareció Tinelli, por el mismo motivo.


> algunos dicen que en el mundo animal hay casos de parejas del mismo sexo.. bueno.. yo todavia no veo a ningun mono que se corte la ..... para cambiarse de sexo..


Al comienzo del tema puse un link a un video sobre las costumbres sexuales de los bonobos.


> asiq si siguen apareciendo todos estos fenomenos para llamar la atencion y llenarse los bolsillos lo unico que hacen es dejarnos mal delante del resto del mundo...


Hasta ahora, lo único que nos deja mal ante el resto del mundo es la soberbia y prepotencia del argentino. 


> tengo un ex compañero de la secundaria que tiene como nick en el messenger "Argentina a la Vanguardia" claramente indicando su orientacion sexual.. y la verdad eso somos para el resto del mundo.. un pais lleno de vagos, ladrones, p**os, estafadores, jugadores de futbol, abogados y politicos...


Separemos un poco... los vagos no hacemos daño a nadie, tampoco los p**os y los jugadores de fútbol.


> por ultimo quiero aclarar que estudio ingenieria.. y si cuando me reciba y empiece a laburar gano menos que flor de la v me voy a la ...... de la lora.. saludos


Empezá a ahorrar...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> Que tema complicado de hablar en un foro publico.. lo peor de todo es que a las palabras escritas no se las lleba el viento..


 
no es un foro publico, fijate que te hacen un examen dificilisimo para entrar.......lo que pasa es que somos medio locas exibicionistas.



nacho_brc dijo:


> por mi parte no voy a opinar mucho porque soy muy cerrado con respecto a los homosexuales.. cual seria la solucion para el problema? y si permitieran realizar un testamento escrito de validez legal? yo pongo en ese documento a quien le quiero dejar que.. y listo.. con eso solucionamos parte del problema.. el resto esta en dejar que tengan pensiones.. obra social para la pareja.. y un par de arreglos mas s


 
igual te diste el gusto de opinar de todo, lo destacable es que fuiste claro y conciso 
lo de testamentos y eso creo yo que ya existe, lo que pasa es que ....o se , ni idea de legales.
pero no es lo mismo nunca los derechos adquiridos por un papel legal tipo matrimonio, viste, uno nunca sabe cuando se va a morir y muchas veces no pensas en andar yendo a un carancho (abogado) a que te asesore(engañe- desplume) por miedo obvio.



nacho_brc dijo:


> .. pero yo deje de ver television argentina hace unos años.. cuando aparecio flor de la v. porque? porque me parecen abominaciones..


 
tema interesantisimo el de tinelli.
hoy lo hablaba con alguien, a todos les digo lo mismo.
mientras me cuentan acerca de este maraca o de ese boxeador o de esa rubia o de esa vieja........pero el verdadero bicho venenoso es el que esta detras, el que siempre pasa desapercibido, el que vive armando lio .
se acuerdan en epoca de domingos para la juventud ??? años y años y jamas habia faltasd e respeto.
uno se pregunta:
¿ es en vivo ?? por que si no ...bien podrian editar los lios.
la persona verdaderamente mala y peligrosa es la que esta en las sombras generando discordia eterna.
quien crea peleas, insultos , daña a lso demas y luego se justifica.

ah........muchacho, si florencia de la V te parece una abominacion me parece que sos propenso a ser engañado en la vida, lo mas importante es primero que nada identificar a quien es peligroso.florencia de la V no jode a nadie, no humila a nadie, no paga a unos para que se burlen de otros , no incentiva el engaño, la falsedad.




nacho_brc dijo:


> por ultimo quiero aclarar que estudio ingenieria.. y si cuando me reciba y empiece a laburar gano menos que flor de la v me voy a la ...... de la lora.. saludos


....................
me encanto esta.........ya sabes que vas a hacer cuando termines lso estudios......... , no cualquier joven la tiene asi de clara.



nacho_brc dijo:


> por mi parte no voy a opinar mucho porque soy muy cerrado
> 
> . tengo un ex compañero de la secundaria que tiene como nick en el messenger "Argentina a la Vanguardia" claramente indicando su orientacion sexual..


cerradito con lso homosexuales ????????
no, ni se nota que solo es con ellos.
la verdad que de primera no cai con eso de tu compañero, me parece que andas un poco obsesionado con ese tema.
no le hubiese prestado importancia pero .......no se , no concluiria asi no mas acerca de lo de tu compañero, sos bastante rapido a al hora de juzgar, por suerte no sos verdugo.
no se te ocurrio que quizas, no se , por decir algo su papa este en un aempresa que esten haciendo algo nuevo y el este orgulloso ?? 
y por eso esa frase.
ya te digo, eso de juzgar y condenar en lo que se demora en bostezar es bastante feito, con el tiempo lo veras.......lastima la gente cercana que tendra que pagar el costo de tu aprendizaje.,.........pero bueno , asi somos los humanos.




nacho_brc dijo:


> y la verdad eso somos para el resto del mundo.. un pais lleno de vagos, ladrones, putos, estafadores, jugadores de futbol, abogados y politicos...


 
ah.......presentando a tus amistades???? 
yo no tengo en mi grupo mas que a algunso jugadores de futbol (malisimos pero que le vamos a hacer, mejor que sigan creyendo que juegan bien  ) 
putos, no tengo presentes, puede que alguno lo sea pero no lo dice, tampoco lo dicen los manueleros viejos y suelo darles la mano .
lo demas..........presta un poco mas de atencion, veras que en el mundo que te rodea hay gente de otro tipo, y mucha.
si, por desgracia destacan o joroban algunos de los que mencionas, pero esta en todos ver que se puede hacer.
la gente es rara, jodida, dificil de comprender.

mira , te dare un ejemplo:
fijate vos:
que te parece un tipo que sea asi:

cerrado.
que juzga a los demas a la ligera.
que se cree superior innegablemente.
y que desprecia a los demas (mira la ultima cita que puse) .
y que , ante su disgusto por que las cosas no son como le gustaria ya piensa en irse, eso si....primero estudia aca, en Argentina.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2010)

"A mí no me gustan, así que a nadie le gustan, ¿está claro?"
Es un discurso entre fascista (nuestro país es muy facho) e intolerante (nuestro país es bastante intolerante).

Si todo el argumento para oponerse al matrimonio gay es "a mí no me gustan", entonces es facilísimo: Prohibimos a los que piensan como vos "porque a mí no me gustan" 

_Obligar _y _prohibir _son términos que abarcan a todos. _Permitir_ no implica nada para quienes no quieran tomar esa opción.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 31, 2010)

es asi cacho , cortito y justo .
por desgracia venimos (muchas veces sin darnso cuenta) de una educacion asi.
fijense que en la historia , en la religion, en las culturas.

y esa forma que dice cacho lleva a guerras y opresion.

como digo en general viende de educacion y nacho lo muestra sin darse cuenta:
es muy dificil ser de una forma con unos y de otra con otros:
en este caso se ve al final de el post que la cosa no solo va con lso homosexuales.

por suerte no se metio con los super herores, sino ......me iba volado a mendoza para ponerlo "en su lugar"


----------



## nacho_brc (Ago 31, 2010)

mira.. lo de mi compañero.. lo dije porque ya de antemano sabia que era homosexual.. lo que me molesta es que se jacten de que los argentinos somos innovadores, creativos, modernos.. cuando no es tan asi.. el tema de los futbolistas no lo digo para mal.. mas bien recalco que eso es lo que tenemos.. la mayor cantidad de futbolistas.. homosexuales y travestis.. y por otra parte gran cantidad de profesionales.. quizas no me doy a entender bien.. supuse que mis comentarios iban a caer pesados.,. pero bueno.. es una opinion.. se toma o se deja.. tampoco persigo a nadie por ser homosexual.. pero que no diga que argentina es un pais de homosexuales.. porque me ofende.. espero aclarar y no obscurecer.. ajjaa.. saludos

edito: la verdad acabo de volver atras y la verdad se me fue un poco la mano.. vardee hasta a los abogados.. no dije nada de los superheroes porque no me has echo nada malo fernando.. ajaj


----------



## Cacho (Ago 31, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> ...lo que me molesta es que se jacten de que los argentinos somos innovadores, creativos, modernos.. cuando no es tan asi..


Es que los argentinos somos innovadores, creativos y modernos. Tanto como los son los peruanos, los bolivianos, los chilenos, los malayos, los vietnamitas...
La diferencia es que acá los homosexuales tienen un derecho más que en algunos otros países. Y me parece perfecto que lo tengan y pésimo que no lo tengan en los demás lugares.


nacho_brc dijo:


> el tema de los futbolistas no lo digo para mal.. mas bien recalco que eso es lo que tenemos.. la mayor cantidad de futbolistas.. homosexuales y travestis..


Brasil tiene más futbolistas, más homosexuales y más travestis (tienen 3 veces más población, así que no me caben dudas de eso).
Y si el sentido era que lo que más abunda en este país son los futbolistas, los homosexuales y los travestis, también estás equivocado. Sólo hay (según datos de Dosmetros) alrededor de un 7% de la población que sea gay. Y del 93% restante no creo que más del 2 o 3% sea futbolista. Que casi todos (los hombres al menos) sepan jugar al futbol es otro asunto.


nacho_brc dijo:


> ...pero que no diga que argentina es un pais de homosexuales.. porque me ofende..


Es que nadie dice que Argentina (se escribe con mayúscula el nombre del país, es un nombre propio) sea un país de homosexuales: Es un país donde los homosexuales tienen un derecho más que en muchos.


nacho_brc dijo:


> ...se me fue un poco la mano.. vardee hasta a los abogados..


Es que ahí se nota la intolerancia (por abajo del discurso).
"Bardeé hasta a los abogados" implica que a esos no había que bardearlos, pero que a los otros sí... Fue una frase poco feliz la tuya, tené cuidado al usar ese tipo de construcciones, que puede jugarte malas pasadas.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 1, 2010)

"Es que nadie dice que Argentina (se escribe con mayúscula el nombre del país, es un nombre propio) sea un país de homosexuales: Es un país donde los homosexuales tienen un derecho más que en muchos."

no es necesaria la correccion, se que Argentina se escribe con mayuscula.. solo que se me paso.. cuando haces ese tipo de correcciones lo unico que demostras es que queres rebajar a los otros.. y tampoco es asi la cosa.. si no te gusta como pienso bueno.. que le vamos a hacer.. pero si no me gusta lo que vos escribiste no te vengo a decir que te faltaron 5 sangrias.. o que te falto un acento.

Quizas en mi provincia somos mas conservadores.. porque no soy el unico que piensa asi.. y si soy el unico con el coraje para decirlo en voz alta quizas sea el unico que se llebe el golpe.. si piensan distinto expongan sus opiniones.. y listo.. el matrimonio es entre hombre y mujer.. si quieren que inventen una nueva institucion y que le pongan otro nombre.. el matrimonio para algunos es sagrado y no se toca.. basta con hablar con una persona de edad para que les diga lo que piensa.. esas personas de edad tampoco tienen miedo de decir lo que creen... no tienen nada que perder.


----------



## sammaael (Sep 1, 2010)

Bueno creo que es un intento mas por mantener el poder por quienes lo poseen... matrimonio homosexual, inseminacion artificial, que problema tendran nustros dirigentes contra los heterosexuales???


----------



## ls2k (Sep 1, 2010)

como ya hemos visto es cosa de ponerse a analizar las cosas desde el sentido practico, si bien es imposible que no pasemos a llevar la moralidad de la situación, podemos dar un enfoque mas pragmatico a esto, todos sabemos como es un homosexual pero no sabemos como siente, en estos casos es bastante dificil ser empatico; sin embargo todo se rige por una actitud de respeto hacia la biodiversidad, estamos tan bombardeados de ideas conservadoras religiosas y politicas que incluso dejamos a un lado nuestro verdadero humano, relacionamos todo con estos dos ambitos y nos cuadramos en ello.. yo le pregunto a ese que piense que los homosexuales no pueden tener los mismos derechos que alguien heterosexual ¿no somos acaso todos humano, no sentimos, no tenemos derechos inherentes a cada uno? no podemos cerrar nuestra mente hacia la singularidad de las cosas, si un pais decide dar derechos matrimoniales a homosexuales es solo un pais donde se respeta un po*C*o mas la diversidad o queremos formar una especie de "capitalismo sexual" y si fuese asi igual seria contradictorio no??

pensamos hacemos y actuamos segun modelos, principalmente nuestros padres, pero si un niño tiene dos papas hombres comenzara su duda sobre su madre, al final terminara odiando a todo el mundo y quizas en el peor de los casos suicidandose. tampo*C*o se trata de ser catastrofista como Malthus y pensar de que en un futuro la homosexualidad sera lo *QU*e la mayoria crea normal.. pero por*QU*e no es normal ahora? existe acaso alguna ley de la normalidad?


----------



## fernandob (Sep 2, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> "Es que nadie dice que Argentina (se escribe con mayúscula el nombre del país, es un nombre propio) sea un país de homosexuales: Es un país donde los homosexuales tienen un derecho más que en muchos."
> 
> no es necesaria la correccion, se que Argentina se escribe con mayuscula.. solo que se me paso.. cuando haces ese tipo de correcciones lo unico que demostras es que queres rebajar a los otros.. y tampoco es asi la cosa.. si no te gusta como pienso bueno.. que le vamos a hacer.. pero si no me gusta lo que vos escribiste no te vengo a decir que te faltaron 5 sangrias.. o que te falto un acento.
> 
> Quizas en mi provincia somos mas conservadores.. porque no soy el unico que piensa asi.. y si soy el unico con el coraje para decirlo en voz alta quizas sea el unico que se llebe el golpe.. si piensan distinto expongan sus opiniones.. y listo.. el matrimonio es entre hombre y mujer.. si quieren que inventen una nueva institucion y que le pongan otro nombre.. el matrimonio para algunos es sagrado y no se toca.. basta con hablar con una persona de edad para que les diga lo que piensa.. esas personas de edad tampoco tienen miedo de decir lo que creen... no tienen nada que perder.


 
es bueno decirlo, y bueno compartirlo , y bueno chocar y leer otras opiniones como estas haciendo , por que al hacer eso (ver otras opiniones) quizas la cabeza trabaja , analizas y te das cuenta que hay conceptos que estas errado.
lo digo en general , por todos y por vos, por tu forma cerrada y conservadora que vos mismo reconoces..

lo de lso viejos y algunos amigos no lo tomes como que , por que son asi esta bien.
he conocido a mucha gente que cuida sus horrores como si fuesen tesoros, incapaces de ver que su forma de ser hace daño , y la pasan de generacion en generacion.
lo correcto, lo bueno para cualquiera es EVOLUCIONAR y tratar de ser mejores, para no condenar a quienes uno tiene cerca.

un saludo che.



sammaael dijo:


> Bueno creo que es un intento mas por mantener el poder por quienes lo poseen... matrimonio homosexual, inseminacion artificial, que problema tendran nustros dirigentes contra los heterosexuales???


 
todo quien puede trata de mantener el poder que tiene.
nustros dirigentes tienen problemas con TODOS, estoy convencido ultimamente , de ver a la gente poderosa que el poder es como una droga, pero una droga mala y barata .......



ls2k dijo:


> como ya hemos visto es cosa de ponerse a analizar las cosas desde el sentido practico, si bien es imposible que no pasemos a llevar la moralidad de la situación, podemos dar un enfoque mas pragmatico a esto, todos sabemos como es un homosexual pero no sabemos como siente, en estos casos es bastante dificil ser empatico; sin embargo todo se rige por una actitud de respeto hacia la biodiversidad, estamos tan bombardeados de ideas conservadoras religiosas y politicas que incluso dejamos a un lado nuestro verdadero humano, relacionamos todo con estos dos ambitos y nos cuadramos en ello.. yo le pregunto a ese que piense que los homosexuales no pueden tener los mismos derechos que alguien heterosexual ¿no somos acaso todos humano, no sentimos, no tenemos derechos inherentes a cada uno? no podemos cerrar nuestra mente hacia la singularidad de las cosas, si un pais decide dar derechos matrimoniales a homosexuales es solo un pais donde se respeta un poko mas la diversidad o queremos formar una especie de "capitalismo sexual" y si fuese asi igual seria contradictorio no??
> 
> pensamos hacemos y actuamos segun modelos, principalmente nuestros padres, pero si un niño tiene dos papas hombres comenzara su duda sobre su madre, al final terminara odiando a todo el mundo y quizas en el peor de los casos suicidandose. tampoko se trata de ser catastrofista como Malthus y pensar de que en un futuro la homosexualidad sera lo ke la mayoria crea normal.. pero porke no es normal ahora? existe acaso alguna ley de la normalidad?


 
el signifficado que hemos puesto a "ser humanos" , como significado de nobleza, sensibilidad y demas aun no lo podemos llenar ni un poquitin.
es cierto muchas de las cosas que pones, pero el ser humano usa como arma la hipocresia y la mentira, desde que existe, hay una dualidad, un doble sentido : una cosa es la que dice o pregona y otra es la que hace ralmente.
empatia, respeto a la biodiversidad (esa palabra es mas que el sexo humano ) son cosas que suenan mas a un mundo imaginario tipo star treek , yo lo sueño tambien .

y a lo ultimo que pones:
somos animalitos, tenemso educacion y costumbres, cuando nos complican un poco las cosas tiramos todo a la mierda, nos bloqueamos y retrocedemos.
es por eso que muchos cuando se plantean cosas "dificiles " como el matrimonio homosexual (dificiles por que no lo comprenden ) simplemente dicen:
NO.
matrimonio ???? madre, papa y mama........
otra cosa NO .

luego, que ese chico quede en la calle, que se joda, no me molesten, alguien se ocupara, ya no es cosa mia.
o que los padrastros papa y mama (ok) no lo quieran o lo desprecien por ser maricon......que se jorobe por rarito.

es igual que el aborto:
(y muy claro y bien lo explico cacho en la respuesta 317)
hay quienes dicen NO por que sienten que sino estan siendo complices de algo o que les esta "afectando a su moral o educacion"  . en fin, les molesta , entonces dicen NO , piensan no en el tema , sino en estar ellos tranquilos, con su moral inculcada.
luego , que le pase a esa mujer que le impusieron una prohibicion  .....cosa de ella.

valga la redundancia, pero lo explicare , a pesar de que solo lo complico, por que como lo puso cacho esta claro........para quien lo quiere ver.:

quien se mete a opinar esta participando, y quien esta participando esta afectando a los demas.
quien pone su fuerza para prohibir esta afectando a los demas, seran otros los ejecutores, pero el fue parte en la desicion.
quien permite el derecho ajeno (al no prohibir) esta , en verdad liberandose , esta permitiendo que la desicion de esa cosa la tomen los que realmente estan involucrados.

hay un probemos humano, muchas veces lo dije :
esa costumbre de querer hacer una biblia nueva, una sarta de leyes , como si el universo lo fuesemso a regir nosotros:
si esto esta permitido o no , si aquellos esta reglamentado o no , si te doy derechos, si tienes permiso .
recien , hace poquito que vivimos en sociedad, millones de años vivimos en la selva, y ya queremos ser Dios.
juzgar a los demas (aun sin conocerlos) .
Darles permiso a los demas (o negarselo ) aun sin conocerlos y sin haber vivido sus problemas.

siempre pense en un juez o algo asi, gordo y comodo , que cuando tiene que decidir (*) y lo hace pensando solo en que le dara menos problemas a su conciencia (*) y a su vida, y asi lo hace y se va a dormir tranquilo, sin importarle como quedan los otros.
(*) ambas cosas cuestionables y subjetivas) .


----------



## ls2k (Sep 2, 2010)

y por*QU*e es rarito el niño homosexual?? nunca he visto yo un acuerdo social que diga que un homosexual es raro por sentir diferente,,, o que un hetero sexual es normal por*QU*e siente igual que el resto... nos enfocamos en el sentido propio*QU* e le damos a llas cosas dificiles por*QU*e son po*C*o usuales o por*QU*e somos tan estupidos como para no saber interpretar las cosas.. en una de esas ellos estan en lo correcto y nosotros mal pero eso no seria ningun pleito si ubiese respeto


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

mmm biologicamente no es normal... moralmente discutible, pero la funcion principal sin duda es biologica


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

biologicamente ES.
acaso el ser humano es el "juez y purificador " de la naturaleza ???

todo lo que nace es parte de la naturaleza y ella lo hace.
¿ que es normal o no ??
la evolucion misma es mutaciones y cambios.
no es la naturaleza una clonacion constante.

en la naturaleza misma esta lo que se llama diversidad o biodiversidad.

asi que mencionar "que es normal o que no lo es" suena a justificacion para encender la hoguera.

excusas....ni hacen falta para tratar mal a los demas, si ni siquiera necesitamos excusas biologicas, acaso no hemos armado guerras solo por pensar distinto ?? 
no hemso quemado en la hoguera solo por pensar ?? por no obedecer ??? 

todo termina siendo EXCUSAS.
todo termina siendo esa educacion y esa cabeza enferma que gusta de andar juzgando a los demas.

si queremos juzgar, atrevamosnos, seamos valientes:
saben donde hay alguno que vende drogas por su zona , o prostitucion, abuso o esclavitud a gente indefensa, vayan.
el policia que saben que es un hdp., o ese tipo que saben que golpea a su familia .
vayan y parense frente a ellos y juzguenlos.

el ser humano es put... y cobarde, y se junta en grandes grupos para castigar a los ms debiles, todo lo demas son excusas.
siempre las minorias son castigadas, se las demoniza y asi .no se que mecanismos actuan .

pero de nuevo, los homosexuales , las lesbianas que viven una vida de respeto a los demas (hacen su vida y no joden a otros) son presas faciles.
vayan a enfrentar a la gente mala de verdad........¿ por que no lo hacen ??

cobardes, asi somos .

sienpre es mejor tirarse contra el que saben que no se defendera.

(sammael: no es respuesta hacia ti, solo tomo la frase y sigo mi idea )


EDITO algo mas:
se pusieron a pensar que dedicamos mucha energia en legislar a los homosexuales que son distintos (?) ....pero ..por que sin embargo no evitamos que se casen los enanos ?? o la gente que no este en nuestro promedio mental ??
o los ciegos ? .
por que los negros son discriminados pero no tanto los amarillos?? y las rubias o pelirrojas, por que si son distintas las tenemos como algo mejor ?? ..los albinos no son raros ??? 

una persona que cometio crimenes no deberia poder casarse, no deberiamso permitirselo, o no ?? no es logico pensar:
matrimonio = familia = educacion ?? un criminal tendra hijos criminales. 

por que toda esta historia con los /as homosexuales ???????

que sapa ?????  en nuestras cabezas y en nuestra sociedad ?? algo hay atras , no ? 

respondanselo uds.


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 3, 2010)

y el violador? esta en su naturaleza violar.. tiene una enfermedad o quizas es: evolucion.. no por eso hay que dejarlo libre y que haga lo que quiera.. un niño ve una golosina en el kiosco y se la roba.. solo por eso hay que dejarlo hacerlo "ahi saltan las viejas.. hay pobresito.. es que se tento", hay casos.. que son producto de la naturaleza, pero que hay que erradicar.. no seria mejor el mundo sin violadores? sin corrupcion?

por sierto.. que sean minoria no significa que puedan exigir lo que quieran.. si yo soy un hipie, soy minoria y yo creo que los bienes materiales no tienen dueño no significa que un dia ustedes se levanten y me vean desayunando en su casa y tirado en el sillon viendo tele..


----------



## sammaael (Sep 3, 2010)

bueno no creo que sea politicamente correcto dar ejemplos de violadores o ladrones, se puede herir la suseptibilidad que en estos temas esta muy sencible..

Desde luego las minorias tienen derecho, todos tenemos derecho y la libre opcion de elegir, el asunto es cuando esa lbre opcion no es tan libre..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 3, 2010)

se los iba a poner en otro tema (el diodo mental) , pero ya que estoy leyendo aca.

recien vengo de un trabajo, un edificio de oficinas.
me cuenta el encargado que hay en el sotano un gato, me muestra: al parecer se cayo de una ventilacion, de mas arriba.
el bicho estaba si miran un cuartito, en el techo habia un agujero de 40 cm * 40 cm de ventilacion, con unos hierros que lo cruzaban.
el gato estaba arriba.
por lo que me cuenta el encargado el gato cayo ahi , en ese lugar raro desde hace un par de dias, a veecs bajaba pero si se acercaban trepaba de nuevo.
en verdad viven en un terroen en el edificio lindero.

bueno, luego de esta descripcion vamos:
me voy a trabajar a un piso y cuando bajo a los 40 minutos estaba uno que al parecer es de las oficinas con un palo que armo , le ato una cuerda y un elastico para poder enlazar al animal.
este *"hombre"* al parecer ya se iba a su casa pero como el encargado le conto decidio quedarse a *"ayudar"* .

este hombre (macho, no homo ) cada vez con mas fastidio por que no lograba su objetivo lastimaba al animal.
al final no logro nada.
al rato lo veo en el pasillo, orgulloso contandole a otro como habia armado su palo caza gatos , y como intento bajarlo.

luego me conto el encargado que el gato hasta se hizo pis encima .
y el tipo hasta dijo que podia conseguir una pistola , un tiro y lo bajan........

apenas llegue el señor que esta de encargado me mostro al gato, le estaba dando de comer , me dijo que seguro en algun momento lo podria agarrar.......luego aparecio "el vivo", "el cazador de gatos" .


pues bien, hombres como ese infeliz esta lleno ........padres de familia , gente intolerante, diodos mentales que solo ven en un sentido .
y se paran en un pasillo a juzgar,a orgullosos dar "su opinion" , a dar permiso o sacarlo.
si las cosas no son como ellos quieren , si no funciona a su manera , pues mierda, que bronca , que fastidio, a matarlos a todos.

no se, creo que ya lo puse , no es que defienda a los homosexuales, que en verdad no me importan, lo que si trato de defender es un poco mi razon, lo que me parece razonable o no .
sino ....para que me molesto en leer o escribir.
la gente que si me da bronca, es la que menciono , y en general no son homosexuales, son bien "machos" en el sentido clasico y bruto.

son enfermomentales y esta sociedad les da pase libre para todo (matrimonio incluido ).

la verdad, verlo parado en el pasillo contando su "hazaña" estupida e inutil .......me enferma.
solo con un dedillo de frente y 1/4 de conocer a un gato + ponerse en su lugar y la conclusion es tener paciencia y no hacer lo que hizo.
yo por desgracia ni me puedo meter, por que no es mi casa , ya me ha pasado y simplemente me invitan a retirarme.
no logro nada y pierdo el trabajo.

:cabezon:


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 4, 2010)

pero ese hombre que estas describiendo es un animal de granja.. la verdad no tiene ni dos dedos de frente.. yo conozco gente asi.. pero al poner ese ejemplo pareciera que compararas a los que no estan a favor de los homosexuales (como yo) en esa categoria.. y la verdad no es asi.. yo aclaro.. para mi en lo personal.. un hombre no puede nacer homosexual.. al homosexual lo hace la sociedad.. no es naturalmente posible que sea homosexual.. yo tambien vi el video de los bonobos (los monos que tienen relaciones homosexuales) ellos lo hacen por diversos motivos.. sin embargo siguen estando predispuestos a estar con una hembra. dejenme preguntarles.. cuantos de ustedes tienen un hijo de corta edad? que les pareceria llebarlos a la plaza de mi ciudad.. donde pasadas las 7, 8 de la mañana estan los homosexuales que han salido del boliche "alternativo" y estan a los besos en la calle.. y aveces cosas mucho mas fuertes... y si tu hijo ve eso y no lo condenas.. lo proximo que vas a ver es a tu hijo a los besos con un compañerito.. porque vos le dijiste que podia elegir.. sin embargo es chico y no tiene idea lo que esta eligiendo.. si queres hacer las cosas mas justas.. no le permitas a un chico menor de 18 años ver en la television a los homosexuales.. ni en la calle.. asi va a poder elegir cuando tenga edad como para comprenderlo..


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 4, 2010)

es cierto que hay quienes se creen "el macho de américa" conozco gente así y terminan siendo todo menos lo que demuestran... cambiale el gatito por un puma y vas a ver como pasa a convertirse en una nena... yo conozco a un tipo que se cree el supermacho y anda por ahí haciéndose el malo con todo el mundo, tratando a las mujeres como si fueran sus ciervas, etc.. incluso lleva un revolver en la cintura (ojalá se le escape un tiro y le arranque la cosita)... pero resulta que hace unos años le entraron a robar a su casa mientras él dormía y no fue muy valiente que digamos... los ladrones al irse le dispararon a la ventana (desde la calle)... así que pasó las siguientes dos horas bajo la cama... cuando sale llega a mi casa llorando y diciendo "abri que nos quieren matar"... entonces me pregunto donde está el macho? Ya pasaron algunos años de eso y todavía lleva un revolver en la cintura y anda por ahí haciendose el macho de américa. La mujer con la que se había casado lo abandonó y le quitó todo... ahora conoció a otra mujer y lo primero que hizo fue decirle "aca se hace lo que yo digo" y esta chica le puso los puntos (en la cabeza jaja) y todavía no cambia este tipo... la verdad que lo desapruebo. Como se imaginan, es el típico que odia a los homosexuales, que cree que él se serucha a cuanto tajo anda dando vuelta, que nadie la tiene más larga y en 15 minutos te arma la selección nacional de fútbol y te paga la deuda externa... así que me pregunto... si toleramos a esta clase de gente... por qué no a los homosexuales que no necesariamente son como dice nacho_brc?

Un buen ejemplo es Monte Hermoso... que lindo es levantarse temprano y salir con la familia a recorrer la playa... pero... o caramba... que es eso??? parejas (mayormente heterosexuales) haciendo en la playa lo que se supone se debe hacer en privado... así que ese expectáculo no es cosa de homosexuales...

Otro ejemplo... el otro día llevé a mi nena (3 años) al pediatra y en la misma sala de espera había una pareja (él de unos 25 y ella de unos 40) y les diré que el espectáculo que daban no era muy agradable... la forma en que ella se sentaba sobre él, y la forma en que se besaban... en verdad generaron una situación muy incómoda para mí porque mi hija no ve esas cosas en casa... y no tiene por qué estar expuesta en un hospital donde se comparte la sala de espéra para los consultorios de clínica médica y pediátrica.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> pero ese hombre que estas describiendo es un animal de granja.. la verdad no tiene ni dos dedos de frente.. yo conozco gente asi.. pero al poner ese ejemplo pareciera que compararas a los que no estan a favor de los homosexuales (como yo) en esa categoria.. y la verdad no es asi.. yo aclaro.. para mi en lo personal.. un hombre no puede nacer homosexual.. al homosexual lo hace la sociedad.. no es naturalmente posible que sea homosexual.. yo tambien vi el video de los bonobos (los monos que tienen relaciones homosexuales) ellos lo hacen por diversos motivos.. sin embargo siguen estando predispuestos a estar con una hembra. dejenme preguntarles.. cuantos de ustedes tienen un hijo de corta edad? que les pareceria llebarlos a la plaza de mi ciudad.. donde pasadas las 7, 8 de la mañana estan los homosexuales que han salido del boliche "alternativo" y estan a los besos en la calle.. y aveces cosas mucho mas fuertes... y si tu hijo ve eso y no lo condenas.. lo proximo que vas a ver es a tu hijo a los besos con un compañerito.. porque vos le dijiste que podia elegir.. sin embargo es chico y no tiene idea lo que esta eligiendo.. si queres hacer las cosas mas justas.. no le permitas a un chico menor de 18 años ver en la television a los homosexuales.. ni en la calle.. asi va a poder elegir cuando tenga edad como para comprenderlo..


 
no nacho, estoy diciendo que hay mucha VARIEDAD de gente , siempre lo digo en mis respuestas, VARIEDAD, y cada uno piensa de su forma, y muchos son grotescos para los demas.
dadas esas condiciones y mostrando la variedad de formas de ser se vuelve insignificante, casi anecdotica la homosexualidad.

por otro lado , creo que tenes que reconocer que eso quie decis que los homo NO PUEDEN nacer asi es tu opinion, que creo que difiere de los cientificos, pero igual es tu opinion.
tendrias que reveer tu opinion un poco puesto que , aunque realmente no hubiese nada de genetico en ello :
un niño es moldeado por la sumatoria de eventos que vive en su niñez, y en general no son seleccionadaas por ellos.
entonces:
que hacemos ? (seguire tu teoria) 
castigamos al niño (ya grande ) que es homosexual no permitiendole ser feliz ?
o buscamos a el adulto que lo indujo a ese estado y no le permitimos casarse ??

lo de tu comparacion final, creo que estas demasiado al extremo, creo que tenes mucho temor de que un hijo se pase de bando, me parece muy dificil que un pibe "normal" solo por ver homosexuales se vaya para ese lado.
para que un niño (varon) se ponga a los besso con otro debe tener una tendencia y ese ejemplo lo libera.
estas cerrandote bastante y no ves las posibilidades.

lo unico que si coincido es eso de que no deberian estar a lso besos en una plaza cerca de una escuela .....o en general, por que es un acto privado.
a mi los homosexuales no me joden y los respeto y defiendo a muerte mientras sean respetuosos y no se hagan las locas liberadas (cagandose en los demas) , por que NO ES un tema de lso derechos homosexuales esto.
es un tema de respeto humano, de discriminacion, de razon .



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> es cierto que hay quienes se creen "el macho de américa" conozco gente así y terminan siendo todo menos lo que demuestran... cambiale el gatito por un puma y vas a ver como pasa .


 
no glenn, cualquiera se caga con un puma.
lo triste es que si les pones UN HIJO en lugar de el gatito se comportan igual.
ese es el ejemplo jodido que demuestra lo mierda que son .

lei el resto glenn , son ejemplso perfectos de la realidad de el ser humano .


----------



## Cacho (Sep 4, 2010)

Perdón por la tardanza en contestar, estuve un tanto ocupado estos días.



nacho_brc dijo:


> no es necesaria la correccion, se que Argentina se escribe con mayuscula.. solo que se me paso.. cuando haces ese tipo de correcciones lo unico que demostras es que queres rebajar a los otros..


Precisamente a provocar esa reacción es que apuntaba mi comentario  anterior, porque es exactamente la maniobra que estás haciendo vos con los homosexuales. ¿Por qué sería válido rebajarlos a ellos y no a vos? 

Ahí tenés algo para consultar con la almohada 

Y por el resto de lo que venís planteando, podemos caer en exactamente el mismo punto que antes, sólo que ahora la consigna sería "hay que eliminar los derechos de los hippies porque si se casan pueden criar hipies y eso no es bueno para la propiedad privada".
Por otro lado, si lo que planteás de que las personas no deberían poseer cosas, ¿para qué querés ganar más que Flor de la V?.

Toda argumentación/postura intolerante implica una justificación de cualquier otra postura intolerante, pero hacia nosotros. Decir que eso no sería justo es atentar contra los propios argumentos.
Si los gays no deben tener algún derecho por ser gays, entonces hay *necesariamente *que aceptar que nosotros mismos podemos ver recortados nuestros derechos por cualquier causa ajena a nosotros. Puede ser por el color de la piel, por el de los ojos, por la estatura o por la nacionalidad, o por ser alguien portador de HIV o estar enfermo de cáncer o de leucemia (y *no* digo de ninguna manera que la homosexualidad sea una enfermedad, entiéndase bien). Inclusive, en nuestro país, un buen justificativo para que no tengas ciertos derechos podría ser que no sos porteño.
Y deberías aceptarlo como algo tan válido como el negarles el casamiento a los gays, usando tus mismos argumentos.

El "problema" con las leyes y argumentos es que se tienen que aplicar tanto desde nosotros hacia los demás como desde cualquier otra persona/ente/organismo hacia nosotros. No se puede "legislar para afuera" y que eso no se aplique a nosotros.


Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 4, 2010)

jajaj veo que usaste lo de los hipies en mi contra.. es mas que claro que lo dije en tono ironico.. supongo que algunos tienen que haberlo entendido.. por otro lado.. los homosexuales tienen derecho de estar juntos.. porque no.. pero no se tiene que llamar matrimonio.. ponele union gay.. union homosexual.. alianza.. o cualquier nombre... aver si vos diseñas algo y yo vengo con otro articulo distinto y le pongo el mismo nombre seguro te enojas... 

yo no soy agresivo con los homosexuales.. ni mucho menos.. prefiero tener a un homosexual al lado antes que a un tipo como el que describen un par de comentarios atras.. un tipo que para bajar a un gato de un techo le mete un tiro en vez de poner un tazon con leche.. pero bueno.. fijate que vos tambien sos cerrado cacho.. porque de lo que escribo solo lees lo que queres.. y no tomas en cuenta lo que no te gusta..  vuelvo a repetir... yo preferiria que mis hijos se enteraran de lo que es ser un homosexual cuando tengan edad para comprenderlo... y punto.. quizas a vos te parezca bien.. pero a mi no.. no quiero que salgan en la television dos homosexuales que se casan y se dan besitos... directamente o indirectamente lo que buscan es influir en los demas.. si no buscaran influir en nadie no harian el escandalo que hacen.. ya me van a decir dentro de 5 años si subio el porcentaje de homosexuales mas ahora que nunca.. cuando pueda lo ponemos en numeros y hacemos un grafico..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> ya me van a decir dentro de 5 años si subio el porcentaje de homosexuales mas ahora que nunca.. cuando pueda lo ponemos en numeros y hacemos un grafico..


 
que raro, eso de las formas de pensar o ver las cosas....tan variadas.
de verdad me parece asombroso tu pensar /temor.
yo no creo que vaya a haber mas homosexuales por eso.
quizas si mas visibles, mas libres , mas casados .
pero no mas.
quizas mas declarados y si, mas que sean menso infelices por que no pasaron su vida haciendose los hetero para no pasar verguenza.
por que no encontraron un medio .

pero no mas.

me parece tan raro que pienses que una persona comun , (cuerpo de hombre , sentimientos de hombre, deseos de hombre) vaya a cambiar eso solo por que hay mas libertad para los homosexuales.

no se, quizas sea cerrado, piense en mi , pero ......no lo imagino en otras cosas.
yo no voy a dejar adorar a las mujeres por que vea a hombres besandose libremente.
no voy a dejar de querer un asado aunque se ponga de moda comer algo que para mi es raro o disgustante no me gustara.
no cambiare mis gustos de musica aunque se ponga de moda y se pregone algo que no me gusta.
en fin..............no comprendo esa parte que decis.


y lo de el matrimonio fijate que yo al principio tampoco queria saber nada, es como vos decis , hasta que me explicaron que es el matrimonio CIVIL , no el religioso.
el *matrimonio* religioso lo invento cada religion y tienen razon en poner sus normas.
pero el civil es solo lo que es :
un contrato de m***da que le da ciertos derechos a la pareja, que se puede romper con algode dinero para lso abogados, no es algo para cuidar como un tesoro.
es mas........el matrimonio civil deja bastante que desear, si vamso a hablar de el matrimonio civil y lo que involucra te dire que no me parece mal que los homosexuales "ingresen o usen" el matrimonio civil, pero si me parece muy mal esa gente que "usa " el matrimonio civil para su conveniencia:
ejemplos que seguro ya conocen:
la infinidad de mujeres que se "casan" solo hasta quedar embarazadas de un pibe o el tiempo necesario para asi poder sacarles a su hombre toda la plata posible.
tambien hay algunos hombres como ese pibe que se caso con una vieja re vieja.......matrimonio......civil.
 ¿ quien tiene derecho y quien no ??
  ¿ quien lo utiliza, ? quien lo deshonra ??


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 4, 2010)

bueno.. saben que.. me rindo.. jaja.. ya no hablo mas del tema.. porque es remar contra la corriente.. si de verdad creen que los homosexuales son completamente normales.. esta bien.. quizas me tenga que acostumbrar..  si quieren casarse entre hombres.. adoptar tener hijos.. no hay problema.. el dia de mañana a los transexuales que se operen van a pedir que se los reconozca en el documento con el sexo que ellos quieran.. me parece perfecto.. queres ser hombre o mujer? va a ser la primera pregunta que se hagan... si te gustan los animales.. podes tener una relacion seria con una cabra.. pero "ojo" los de proteccion a los animales seguro se enojan... y asi todos tenemos derecho de hacer lo que queramos y tenemos la maxima libertad..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 4, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> bueno.. saben que.. me rindo.. jaja.. ya no hablo mas del tema.. porque es remar contra la corriente.. si de verdad creen que los homosexuales son completamente normales.. esta bien.. quizas me tenga que acostumbrar.. si quieren casarse entre hombres.. adoptar tener hijos.. no hay problema.. el dia de mañana a los transexuales que se operen van a pedir que se los reconozca en el documento con el sexo que ellos quieran.. me parece perfecto.. queres ser hombre o mujer? va a ser la primera pregunta que se hagan... si te gustan los animales.. podes tener una relacion seria con una cabra.. pero "ojo" los de proteccion a los animales seguro se enojan... y asi todos tenemos derecho de hacer lo que queramos y tenemos la maxima libertad..


 
no te enojes, deja de lado el querer ganar o perder, el querer convencer a otros.

fijate que es lo que podes sacar de todo esto.
no pienses que vos solo tenes la razon, quizas vos tengas un poquito y el otro otro poquito (y yo toda  ) .
fijate que podes sacar util de esto.

mira, el hombre vive aprendiendo, y en el aprendizaje vive dañamdo a los demas (hasta que no chocas el auto por imprudente no terminas de digerir que es peligroso lo que haces y que NO sos reuteman) , fijate que mucho mas atras puse una pelicula, que vi de casualidad, pero MUY INTERESANTE, una mujer que era muy cerrada.......y le toco un hijo gay .

si te interesa esperar que lso demas piensen como vos date por vencido.
si te interesa ver si comprendes un poco mas las cosas, tomate un tiempo y lee un poco mas atras estos temas, mira mejor esa pelicula.
vas a ver que hay verdades que no por eso se contradicen con tu verdad .


el objetivo no es convencer a nadie, el objetivo es descubrir LA VERDAD.
y la verdad no cambia segun la conveniencia de c/u. es unica y dificil de hallar, por que somos millones y c/u dice tenerla.

saludos


----------



## Imzas (Sep 8, 2010)

Escuchar cada opinion enriquece, de los argumentos y contra-argumentos nace la luz, de las tininieblas la claridad...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> Escuchar cada opinion enriquece, de los argumentos y contra-argumentos nace la luz, de las tininieblas la claridad...




Esto explica muy bien donde nace realmente la luz





Dice:Y Dios dijo:
...............
Las ecuaciones de Maxwell...
...............
Y se hizo la luz.​


----------



## sammaael (Sep 8, 2010)

la cuarta no la identifico


----------



## nietzche (Sep 8, 2010)

bueno como judio que soy no puedo aprobar ese matrimonio, existe entre nosotros ya una historia muy arraigada y hemos sido perseguidos por años, aunque la gente puede cassarse con quien quieran, pero eso haria enojar mucho a YHWH


----------



## sammaael (Sep 8, 2010)

YHWH suena a estacion de radio gringa


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> bueno como judio que soy no puedo aprobar ese matrimonio, existe entre nosotros ya una historia muy arraigada y hemos sido perseguidos por años,


 Por más que devano los sesos no puedo encontrar la relación entre las persecuciones al pueblo judío y el casamiento gay.  Cual es?


> aunque la gente puede cassarse con quien quieran, pero eso haria enojar mucho a YHWH


Como hacemos para verificar que una catástrofe se debió a que Pepe se casó con Juan?


----------



## jhonnyd (Sep 8, 2010)

para mi lo correcto es mama y papa........jeje 
bien definido

quiza lo dice por la religion


----------



## Cacho (Sep 8, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> ...aunque la gente puede cassarse con quien quieran, pero eso haria enojar mucho a YHWH


¿Y si los que se casan no creen en YHWH?

Creo que ya lo dije más de una vez: Leyes Divinas al templo (sea sinagoga, mezquita o catedral), leyes civiles a la ciudadanía, sean judíos, musulmanes o católicos.

Tratar de meter a la religión en un asunto puramente laico es un error que los religiosos no suelen notar. ¿Podés oponerte por motivos religiosos a que otros, que no comparten tu religión, hagan algo?. 

Saludos


----------



## sammaael (Sep 8, 2010)

la religion la religion la religion, ya es hora de que pensemos por nosotros mismos


----------



## nietzche (Sep 8, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Por más que devano los sesos no puedo encontrar la relación entre las persecuciones al pueblo judío y el casamiento gay. Cual es?
> Como hacemos para verificar que una catástrofe se debió a que Pepe se casó con Juan?


 
me referia a los temas tabu que le hechan a veces la culpa a la religion, como los pederastas catolicos, o esas cosas, siempre me expreso mal.

Se pueden casar con quien quieran, pero alla ellos, digo, la gente hace las cosas que quieran, pero las repercusiones muy poca gente las ve.

En mi caso no es que la religion piense por mi, mas bien el concepto que uno trae de lo que es Dios que es YHWH y que cosas quiere para nosotros, pero bueno no metamos la religion aca. Desde otro punto de vista, la gente puede hacer lo que se le de en gana, que se casen, total no es mi vida.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> bueno como judio que soy *no puedo aprobar* ese matrimonio, existe entre nosotros ya una historia muy arraigada y hemos sido perseguidos por años, aunque la gente puede cassarse con quien quieran, pero eso haria enojar mucho a YHWH


 
estoy sin PC.
muchachos, no pierdan de vista las cosas.
ahi esta el problema:
el ser humano se cree dios, se cree con derechos siempre , mil veces lo dije.

te lo dire groseramente:
¿ y a quien le importa que pensas?? ¿ quien sos para ser "el que aprueba o desaprueba" ?? 

amablemente:
ves, lo mismo les paso a los judios: un loco se creyo que tenia el derecho de aprobar o desaprobar como eran o como vivian otros, y asi paso.

cuando van a darse cuenta de las cosas?? si se consideran humanos , la crem de la crem de la vida , eso les deberia dar OBLIGACIONES, deberian ser mas inteligentes, mas tolerantes, los mosquitos pican, los chanchos comen porquerias, es asi la naturaleza, y lso humanos vivimos destruyendo el planeta.
¿ quienes caraj... nos creemos para decir que somos los que "aprobamos " o "desaprobamos" o "damos derechos " ??????
muchachos, las leyes justas son sencillas:
no hagas a lso demas lo que no te gustaria....
mis derechos terminan donde............

no sean arrogantes.
imaginense que mañana uno de uds. se enamora de una piba y se quiere casar.......imaginense que le tiene que pedir permiso para ser felices a el vecino , o a un desconocido, o a otro de otra religion.

ubiquense !!!!!!!!!!!!!! c***jo !!!.

yo no tengo que aprobar nada acerca de la felicidad de 2 personas que encima no conozco .

y uds. tampoco .


suerte que naci "normal" o digamos como la mayoria.........sino .......:enfadado:



Eduardo dijo:


> Por más que devano los sesos no puedo encontrar la relación entre las persecuciones al pueblo judío y el casamiento gay. Cual es?
> Como hacemos para verificar que una catástrofe se debió a que Pepe se casó con Juan?


 
eduardo , ni trates, cada ser humano arma las respuestas, sus ecuaciones para justificar su pensar como mas se le canta.
asi nos justificamos todos.



jhonnyd dijo:


> para mi lo correcto es mama y papa........jeje
> bien definido
> 
> quiza lo dice por la religion


 
ya lo escribimos mas atras eso.
si, lo correcto es mama y papa, pero completalo:
que papa no sea borracho, que mama no sea p**a, que ambos sean tolerantes y buen ejemplo, que no se peleen ,que no se vaya ninguno de casa, ...que ...y que ....
que ninguno se muera cuando aun seas chiquito , que tengan trabajo......
y te pregunto yo:
¿ en tu forma de pensar , que hacemos con los demas ?
digo, con los que no cumplen ??
los quemamos?? 

c***jo !!!!!!!! 
por que no hacen una de 2 :
1-- piensan 
2-- leen esto desde el inicio.



YHWH 
si no me ponen que es YHWH lo pongo en acertijos....
que grande google......pero en mi vida lo hubiese sacado 

estoy sin pc....disculpen si escribo apurado o si a alguno no lo lei detenidamente y lo juzgue incorrectamente ......
mi excusa ??
soy humano como uds. ........................................


----------



## sammaael (Sep 9, 2010)

fernandob cada vez que leia lso pensaba que querias decir iso y me decia pucha que le gussta esa palabra jajaj en realidad decias los jajaj menos mal que me di cuenta..jjaj


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

es que tengo un dedo mas rapido que el otro , o algunas neuronas  y se me suelen adelantar....no se por que , pero me cuesta evitarlo.
es con algunas letras sin querer tecleo antes la que va despues.

por suerte uds. me entienden.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 9, 2010)

> ubiquense !!!!!!!!!!!!!! c***jo !!!.
> yo no tengo que aprobar nada acerca de la felicidad de 2 personas que encima no conozco .
> y uds. tampoco .


Ni el mismisimo Don Benito Juarez lo hubiera dicho mejor


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 9, 2010)

vieron las noticias? dicen que ya estan adoptando. (retrocedemos en el tema)

Lo entretenido es que cada uno dice lo que piensa, se enoja, se conforma, se agarra tremenda vena pero nunca se llega a nada jaja


----------



## Cacho (Sep 9, 2010)

Nopi nopi...
Lo que salió hoy es una pareja de lesbianas en la que una tuvo un hijo natural y ahora lo van a inscribir (de hecho ya lo hicieron) como hijo de ambas. Y me parece perfecto.

Lo único es que no le pudieron poner el apellido de las dos, sólo el de la madre biológica.

Y cuando otras parejas adopten, me parecerá igualmente bien (siempre que estén calificados para adoptar un chico, claro).


Saludos


----------



## nietzche (Sep 9, 2010)

FernandoB, como sabes que el homosexualismo es algo con lo que se nace, como sabes que no "se hace" a lo largo de la vida?

Por lo de tu comentario de:

_suerte que naci "normal" o digamos como la mayoria.........sino .......:enfadado:_

o a qye te referias ?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Sep 9, 2010)

eso me pasa por no mirar tele... pero... nos estamos olvidando de los derechos del chico... una mujer no puede ser el padre... aunque la pareja de la madre sea una mujer ese nene (o nena, no se que es) tiene derecho a ser reconocid@ por el padre (aunque este se borre). No es que esté en contra... solamente que estoy respondiendo rápido porque me tengo que ir y mi cerebrito no puede asimilar esa situación tan rápido.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

nietzche dijo:


> FernandoB, como sabes que el homosexualismo es algo con lo que se nace, como sabes que no "se hace" a lo largo de la vida?
> 
> Por lo de tu comentario de:
> 
> ...


 
me refiero a la mala leche que me agarrariaal ver como gente desconocida quiere opinar y MANDAR acerca de mi vida.


miren, es bueno que pongan lo que piensan, aca no hay nada personal a nadie, por que no nos conocemos , ademas, la idea es analizar puntos de vista buscando que ? es realmente la verdad.
yo , por otros temas de mi vida me interesa y he analizado un poco, en cosas en las que daba vueltas y vueltas en la vida y no llegaba a nada (por ejemplo cuando trabaje en una calesita ) .

se supone que ESTUDIAMOS, y es triste pensar que estudiamso electronica solo :
en verdad aprendimos a analizar, a pensar, a cuestionarnos, fijense que en nuestros años de estudio todo debia ser explicado, , hubo gente que se mato en encontrar las respuestas CORRECTAS y no fue cosa de rezarle al rayo mas poderoso.

analicen sus vidas y las de todos lso seres humanos, vos sos lo que sos solo por una cuestion de azar, si hubieses nacido en la india serias de esa cultura, si hubieses nacido en eeuu serias de esa cultura, si hubieses nacido en una familia de religion ortodoxa fff tendrias en tu cabeza que ese es el camino , pero fijate vos que si simplemente hubieses nacido en una familia de religion HHH para vos seria el camino OTRO.

no lo ven ??

se ve a gritos , no analizan ??? 
somos victimas de el entorno, de nuestra educacion, es un problemita de nuestra especie .
victimas primero y victimarios despues , no es nuesta culpa.
ojito!!!!!!
no es nuestra culpa ser victimas, pero si hemoso tenido la posibilidad de estudiar y analizar entonces SI SOMOS CULPABLES de cuidar, de propagar, de cultivar todas esas cosas que nos metieron como una grabacion SIN ANALIZARLAS ANTES.

¿ como ?  alguno de uds. me va a decir que "es asi desde siempre" o "la estructura de mama y papa" o "mi educacion" o "mi religion" ........incluso : "yo pienso" ......¿ de verdad lo pensas vos ?? o solo repetis lo que te grabaron ????? . 


se metieron en este tema ?? banquensela: LEANLO y piensen .
no hagan rabietas ni se vayan por que la cosa no es como tienen pensado.
analicenlo , piensen libremente y vean que es lo mas correcto de verdad.

luego de que resolvieron el problema , si , vayan a otra cosa.


----------



## nietzche (Sep 9, 2010)

a ok.......................


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

"analicen sus vidas y las de todos lso seres humanos, vos sos lo que sos solo por una cuestion de azar, si hubieses nacido en la india serias de esa cultura, si hubieses nacido en eeuu serias de esa cultura, si hubieses nacido en una familia de religion ortodoxa fff tendrias en tu cabeza que ese es el camino , pero fijate vos que si simplemente hubieses nacido en una familia de religion HHH para vos seria el camino OTRO."

y si naces en una familia de parejas homosexuales sos.....


----------



## lubeck (Sep 10, 2010)

> y si naces en una familia de parejas homosexuales sos.....



a lo mejor es broma nacho pero ese no es el punto....

mira es bien facil.... y como ejemplo....

yo soy homosexual mis padres son homosexuales que daño te hago a ti o a tus conocidos o familiares?


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

ninguno.. solo queria hacerle ver a fernando que una pareja de homosexuales que adoptan a un niño es muuuy probable que le moldeen la forma de pensar..

mis viejos son catolicos y a mi me obligaron a hacer la comunion... despues nunca hice la confirmacion, no soy creyente.. nunca mas fui a la iglesia.. pero de chico me olbigaron.. porque esa era su creyencia.. y supongo que a muchismas personas les paso lo mismo


----------



## lubeck (Sep 10, 2010)

aaahh ya entendi...

Si yo estoy en la misma cuestion y soy una de esas personas que comentas con respecto a la religion... y no soy homosexual hasta donde se...


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

y si.. a muchos les a pasado de chicos.. pasa tambien con cualquier disfuncion en una familia.. el hijo de homosexuales quizas hasta crea que las otras personas que se casan en parejas heterosexuales son raras.. o malas.. no sabes que puede llegar a razonar..


----------



## lubeck (Sep 10, 2010)

no entendi muy bien...
pero con el ejemplo de fer...

segun lo que comentas con respecto a la religion tu y yo fuimos criados con un cierto fanatismo religioso, y no somos fanaticos por ende o logica puede que un hijo de homos no sea homosexual... no???
como le hicimos nosotros para no ser fanaticos???? ni idea...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> "analicen sus vidas y las de todos lso seres humanos, vos sos lo que sos solo por una cuestion de azar, si hubieses nacido en la india serias de esa cultura, si hubieses nacido en eeuu serias de esa cultura, si hubieses nacido en una familia de religion ortodoxa fff tendrias en tu cabeza que ese es el camino , pero fijate vos que si simplemente hubieses nacido en una familia de religion HHH para vos seria el camino OTRO."
> 
> y si naces en una familia de parejas homosexuales sos.....


 
hola es buena tu observacion, y comparto tu idea.
lo primero es que hablabamos de matrimonio civil.
luego si nos vamos mas alla es ota cosa.


ahora si damos un paso mas alla, un paso importante que es lo de adoptar creo que EN CUALQUIER TIPO DE ADOPCION, gente adecuada debe analizar las cosas.
supongo que no cualquier niño/a huerfano es para cualquier pareja.
eso se estudia , para eso hay gente que estudia.
pero de nuevo  te digo que tu nota es acertada y la comparto, por que es afin a la realidad.

hay gente , y es indiscutible, que quiere adoptar pero "un hijo sanito"..........o "un bebe lindo" ..........o ..........
no todas las parejas se bancan a un bebe con problemas de salud o  lo que sea, pero hay otras que le darian todo su amor .
yo, habiend padres normales (hombre y mujer ) daria eterna prioridad a ellos y no a una pareja homosexual , tampoco a una pareja de religion ortodoxa, ni milicos, ni nadie con una estructura cerrada ni fuera de lo comun .
ahora , si tenes un pibe de 14 años que se ve que se requete inclina hacia la homosexualidad y es huerfano ......o un bebe que de algun modo se puede detectar esto , pues tambien .

en fin, no se, soy un ignorante en esto pero creo que la idea es que cada uno tenga lo que mejor va a llevar.

igual , de nuevo digo que hablamos de cosas hipoteticas y al aire.
la charla era de matrimonio civil homosexual.
no den pasos de mas como adoptar, o casamiento por iglesia, o querer postularse para ser papa en el vaticano o competir con schwarzenegger para ser gobernador de california......... ahi estan haciendo lio .

locas


----------



## lubeck (Sep 10, 2010)

> no den pasos de mas como adoptar,


no se como explicarlo... pero si es el pilar o los cimientos del tema...  yo creo...

pd. iba a hacer una broma con lo ultimo, pero ya me estoy soltando mucho el pelo ...


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

jajajajajajajjja de una.. estamos ampliando el tema mucho... lo importante que resalto de lo que decis vos.. es que estas cosas las maneje gente "inteligente, observadora, que razone y calcule todo" el problema es que las entidades gubernamentales generalmente "rellenan" los puestos con los amigos.. primos.. tio.. vecino.. etc.. y no con gente capaz. pero no me hagan caso.. sigan con el post original.. no desvirtuemos.. saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> jajajajajajajjja de una.. estamos ampliando el tema mucho... lo importante que resalto de lo que decis vos.. es que estas cosas las maneje *gente "inteligente, observadora, que razone y calcule todo" *el problema es que las entidades gubernamentales generalmente "rellenan" los puestos con los amigos.. primos.. tio.. vecino.. etc.. y no con gente capaz. pero no me hagan caso.. sigan con el post original.. no desvirtuemos.. saludos


 
cuando te leia lo marado pensaba algo parecido a lo que pusiste despues.

si esta todo manejado por politicos :enfadado: "·%$·&%:enfadado:.
y es tan simple:

si tenes un problema de medicina que se reunan lso medicos a buscarle solucion.
si tenes un problema de ingenieria que se reunan lso ingenieros a buscarle una solucion .
si tenes un problema  de.........

pero no : los politics se metieron en todo , ya qu een todo quieren su mordida ($$ poder) y asi estamos hoy , navegando de milagro manejados por unos loquitos de mierc.....

ante eso: lo mejor es prudencia, pasito a pasito.
por eso no hay que hacer escalada, si ya consiguieron lo de el matrimonio civil.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

Sólo tengo una cosa que me hace ruido con estos argumentos tuyos, Nacho...

Si de padres homosexuales nacen hijos homosexuales y de padres heterosexuales salen hijos heterosexuales... Entonces ¿de dónde salieron los homosexuales hasta ahora?

Todo homosexual es hijo de dos heterosexuales, así que no se puede afirmar de ninguna manera que dos heterosexuales vayan a criar un heterosexual.
Y la historia está lena de casos que comprueban esto, como el de García Lorca, sin ir más lejos.

Entonces, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario, no se puede afirmar que dos homosexuales (sean hombres o mujeres) criarán a otro. Si no tenés ningún sustento más que lo que te parece, entonces estás fundando tus dichos en prejuicios. En *tus *prejuicios.

Darse cuenta de ese detalle no es algo menor.

Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

no es ley lo que digo.. la sociedad no se rige por matematicas.. seria mas facil si asi fuera.. como no lo es pueden haber millones de casos distintos.. pero el hijo de dos homosexuales va a aprobar la homosexualidad y quizas tenga mas tendencia que un hijo de dos heterosexuales.. no necesito que me digas mas prejuicioso ni nada parecido.. si no te gusta lo que escribo.. a) podes mandarlo a moderacion, b) podes obviarlo c) podes opinar sobre el tema del foro


----------



## Cacho (Sep 10, 2010)

nacho_brc dijo:


> *c) podes opinar sobre el tema del foro*


Eso es exactamente lo que hago, desde mi posición.

Con respecto a los prejuicios, todos los tenemos. Algunos sobre cosas distintas a otros, pero en muchos puntos somos todos bastante parecidos. Reconocer los propios siempre es un avance grande. A eso apunta mi comentario.

Todos opinamos desde nuestros prejuicios y desde nuestras posiciones, lo único que digo es que eso no puede ser tomado como punto de partida en una argumentación, y menos en una donde lo que se trata son los derechos de minorías.
Establecer que de dos homosexuales sale un hijo homosexual es, cuanto menos, algo apresurado. O al menos mencioname un caso documentado donde se haya dado eso.

Según tu prejuicio, eso sucede. Según mi prejuicio, eso no sucede.
La diferencia en este caso es que mi prejuicio es apoyado por la falta de evidencias contrarias. Y ahí está la clave: Al afirmar algo es necesario poder demostrarlo; al negarlo es necesario refutar las pruebas presentadas.
Yo estoy dispuesto a discutir cuanta prueba se presente y en cuanto, con pruebas o datos certeros y bien documentados, se demuestre lo "hereditario" de la homosexualidad, reveré mi posición. Mientras tanto, no puedo aceptar que sea cierto esto de la herencia.

En tu caso afirmás _a priori_ que el resultado (probablemente) será uno, sin que haya un estudio que así lo confirme. La manera de probar estas cosas es sobre una investigación y _a posteriori_. Un número determinado de parejas gay adoptan chicos, se ve pasados los años qué porcentaje de ellos (de los hijos) es gay y si ese porcentaje tiene una diferencia significativa con el de las parejas de control ("normales" todas) que habrán adoptado otra cantidad igual de chicos, entonces sí se puede afirmar tu teoría. 

Por las dudas, aclaro que cuando hablo de prejuicios, estoy hablando de *estos prejuicios*, los cognitivos, y no *de estos*. 


Saludos


----------



## nacho_brc (Sep 10, 2010)

esta bien.. ya lei y te entendi a que te referias con prejuicios.. pasa que la palabra suena distinto de lo que es.. con respecto a lo otro.. ya nos enteraremos dentro de un par de años largos.. espero seguir perteneciendo al foro para enterarme si tenia razon o no.. jaja..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Establecer que de dos homosexuales sale un hijo homosexual es,
> Saludos


 
de una pareja homosexual no sale nada.
ya que no pueden tener hijos entre ellos.

ahora bien , si nos referimos a LA EDUCACION que les daran, pues ya se hablo mas arriba y millones de familian demuestran lo irrefutable.
naciones enteras, culturas enteras y cada una esta convencida de que su sol es el unico y verdadero..........entonces ...que esperar cacho ???? 

no miro en profundidad acerca de el sentido de como lo dijo uno o el otro, pero es imposible no ver eso.
una pareja homosexual enseñara con el ejemplo, igual que una heterosexual lo hace e igual que una militar lo hace , igual que unos padres hipies lo hacen.
es .......asi.
o no ???? 

ahora bien, que uno quisiera esperar que esa pareja que adopte, sea xxxxxxx (homo, bi, hetero, saltimbanquis , magos o bufones) tengan la sabiduria y el amor para criar a ese niño, primero con amor y luego con la amplitud y sabiduria como para enseñarles el mundo entero en forma pareja, y no cohartarles la posibilidad de que observen, analicen y decidan por ellos mismos.
que les enseñen a ver y analizar, juzgar lo menos posible, comprender .............

ahhhhhhhhh.............avisenme si conocen a esa gente , ya estoy viejo para que me adopten, pero aunque sea que me den unas clases de lo que sea que enseñen.

cacho, cada padre es un cumulo de errores, por que asi vino , ya estabamos desculando que todos nosotros y nuestra educacion es un arrastre de cosas sin pensar demasiado, todos estamos dia a dia preocupados con nuestra vida y nuestro trabajo.
es inevitable que el niño absorbera cosas y muchas de la vida que ve de los padres y su ambiente.
no se que decir, pero no puedo negar lo que se que ocurre y lo escribi mas arriba.
los padres homosexuales generaran una tendencia, mucha , poca.....segun como sean ellos.
de igual forma que unos padres hetero lo hacen.
o acaso los futuros padres homo haran un curso para evitar eso ????? 

los homosexuales son eso: homosexuales , ni bien , ni mal.
es como querer juzgar a una pareja hetero. segun la forma en que tienen relaciones en su hogar .
pero lo que si se es que los homo son gente comun, NO son mas sabios que los demas para decir que seran capaces de criar un hijo mejor que un hetero y encima saltando "el problema" de el ejemplo que mostraran. (nota 1) 


esto no es una cola donde quienes quieren un hijo sacan numero y esperan , total...........somos todos humanos y tenemos los mismos derechos.
SE SUPONE creo yo .... que ante cualquier situacion un poco rara hay que anailzar la cosa, lo primero:
que es lo mejor para el niño.
y uno escucha "los derechos de los homosexuales" . que los derechos...y que los derechos.
y que tienen derecho a adoptar, repito, como si estuviesemos hablando de adquirir un auto .
y no es ese el orden.
el orden es:
con gente que sepa de el tema, sino , hacemos como lso politicos: nos metemos en cosas que no son nuestras.
*con gente que sepa de* *el tema que es lo mejor para el niño*...obvio, entre lo que haya disponible.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2010)

Estimo que "Todo lo que se podía decir a favor o en contra ya se ha dicho"
Cualquier nuevo comentario seguramente caerá dentro o será similar a algún otro que ya haya echo anteriormente.

Hasta aquí no había habido muestras de actitudes discriminatorias o despreciativas y para evitar que pudieran aparecer en lo sucesivo vamos a bajar la persiana de este post.


----------

